# Поддержка  in-ku.com > Давайте познакомимся >  Кто откуда? Зайти и отметиться- всем!

## хухрындик

Очеь интересно какая страна и какой город преобладает на форуме. В опросе выбираем страну и отписываемя с какого города...Раз в день буду подсчитывать. (в опрос не помещаються все страны...)

Начинаем! Украина - Одесса!

Итак, промежуточный список:
*Актау (Казахстан) - 2
Александрия (Кировогр. обл )- 2
Алмалык (Ташкентская область) – 1
Алчевск (Украина) – 1
Амберг (Германия) – 1
Апрелевка (Моск. обл) – 1
Ахен (Германия) – 1
Ачинск (Россия) – 1
Ашафенбург (Германия) – 1
Ашдод (Израиль) – 1
Баку – 1
Балашиха (Моск. Обл..) – 1
Барнаул – 1
Беер-шева (Израиль) – 1
Белгород (Россия) – 1
Бендеры (Молдова) – 1
Богородицк (Тульской области) – 1
Богучар(Воронежск. Обл.) – 1
Бонн (Германия) – 1
Брянск – 4
Будённовск (Россия Ставропольский край) – 1
Бундес (Германия) - 1
Вальдорф (Германия) - 1
Вильнюс (Литва) – 4
Висбаден (Германия) – 1
Владивосток - 2
Волжский – 1
Вологда – 1
Волоколамск - 1
Вольфенбюттель (Германия) – 1
Воскресенск – 1
Вюрцбург (Германия) – 1
Гент (Бельгия) – 1
Грязи (Россия) – 1
Джамбул (Казахстан) – 1
Дмитров (Россия) – 1
Донецк – 1
Дортмунд (Германия) – 2
Екатеринбург – 2
Железногорск - 1
Запорожье – 2
Ивантеевка (Моск. Обл.) – 1
Иркутск – 3
Калининград - 1
Калининец (Моск. обл) – 1
Калуга (Россия) – 1
Караганда (Казахстан) – 3
Каховка (Херсонская обл) – 1
Кирьят-Ям (Израиль,"Хайфский район) – 1
Кишинев – 1
Клин (Моск. обл) – 1
Коворов (Россия) – 1
Коломна (Россия) – 1
Краматорск (Украина) – 3
Красноармейск - 1
Кременчуг (Полтавская обл) – 1
Кривой Рог - 2
Кузбасс – Белово – 1
Курган (Россия) – 1
Курманаевка (Оренб. обл) – 1
Ленск (Якутия) – 1
Леово (Молдова) – 1
Лос-Анжелес (США) – 1
Лыткарино (Моск. Обл..) – 1
Маргейт (Великобритания) – 1
Мариуполь – 1
Маяк (Молдова, ПМР) - 1
Минден (Германия) – 1
Минск – 1
Минусинск (Россия) - 1
Москва - 31
Нацерет Илит (Израиль) – 1
Нетивот (Израиль) – 1
Нижний Новгород - 2
Новокузнецк (Кемеровская обл.. Россия) – 1
Новомосковск (Днепропетровская обл) – 1
Новороссийск - 1
Новосибирск – 2
Новочебоксарск (Россия, республика Чувашия) -1
Новый Уренгой – 1
Норд-рейн-вестфален (Германия) – 1
Нью-Йорк – 2
Нюрнберг (Германия) – 1
Одесса - 8
Октябрьск – 1
Октябрьский(Башкортостан) - 1
Омск - 4
Орехово-Зуево (Россия) – 1
Павлодар (Казахстан) – 1
Пермь – 2
Петербург – 3
Петрозаводск (Карелия) – 1
Покров (Владимирская обл..) – 2
Потсдам (Германия) - 1
Просяная (пгт. Покровский р-он, Днепропетр. обл) – 1
Прохладный (Россия - Кабардино-Балкария) – 1
Ренн (Франция) – 1
Рига (Латвия) – 2
Ришон-ле-Цион (Израиль) – 3
Ростов-на-Дону – 3
Ротинген (Германия) - 1
Рошаль (Моск. обл) – 1
Рязань – 3
Сарань (Карагандинская область, Казахстан) – 1
Саратов - 7
Северск (Томская обл.. Россия) – 1
Сергиев Посад – 1
Симферополь - 4
Смоленск – 1
Советская Гавань (Хабаровский край) – 1
Солнечногорск – 1
Таллин (Эстония) – 1
Тамбов - 1
Ташкент (Узбекистан) – 4
Тель-Авив (Израиль) - 1
Тирасполь (Молдова, ПМР) – 2
Томск - 1
Торонто (Канада) – 1
Трех горный (Челябинская обл.) – 1
Тюмень - 1
Удачный(Саха-Якутия) – 1
Усть-кут (Иркутская обл..) – 1
Уфа (Башкиртостан) – 2
Ухта (Коми-Россия) – 1
Франкфурт (Германия) – 1
Фульда (Германия) – 1
Хабаровск – 2
Харьков – 1
Холон (Израиль) – 2
Хуст (Украина,Закарпатская обл) – 1
Чайковский (Пермский кр.) – 1
Челябинск – 2
Череповец – 1
Черкесск – 1
Чимкент (Казахстан) – 1
Швандорф (Германия) – 1
Швеям (Германия) – 1
Шиллинг (США,штат Иллинойс) – 1
Энергодар (Запорожск. обл. Украина) – 1
Ярославль – 1*

----------

Арина Ермошкина (29.08.2018), Добронрава (22.01.2019), любашаааа (01.01.2019), НИрина (08.09.2018)

----------


## kolgushkin

Продолжаем! Россия - Саратов!

----------

terpsichora (20.11.2020), Елена 33 (06.09.2016), МИСС-ВЕРОЧКА (12.02.2019)

----------


## Шустрый

Россия - Хабаровск

----------


## хухрындик

не забываем отмечаться в опросе!

----------

terpsichora (20.11.2020)

----------


## Annon

РФ-Москва (Люберцы)

----------


## Ledisoul

Россия - Саратов  :wink:

----------


## Petrakov

Россия, Брянск (Живу в Подольске МО)

----------


## kolgushkin

*Ledisoul*,
 О земляки!!! А я думал ни кого.Свет а ты где обитаеш?

----------


## Космос

Россия, Омск. Все и так знают:biggrin:

----------


## SHAIKER

*хухрындик*,
 Мне вот не прильщает.
Украина страна.
А остальные страны Азии!
Тут Немцев с Казахстана больше чем Украинцев.

Я так думаю  некорректно!

Если уж так напишите проще!
Америка, Европа, Азия, Африка, Австралия, Антарктида:biggrin: 
Да Китай надо отметить отдельно!
Там треть мира живёт!

----------


## gibson_72

Украина ДОнецкая обл. г.Красноармейск(в народе Красноармянск):cool:  :Ha:

----------


## Igorbor

A mne kak byt´? :biggrin: 
Rodilsja w Kirgisii...Russkii
Do  5 let jil w Per´mi... Ural
Ot 5 do 35 w Kiewe... Ukraina.
Seizhas w Germanii...

Stawlju na Ukr. i Ger.?!  O.k.?

----------


## Ярослава Лузгина

Россия - Москва,Курская обл.

----------


## tolyanich

Название сайта МСК. Расшифровываем Москва  :Aga:  
А  опрос   в любом  случае  не даст объективного ответа.
Ну  всё же  Россия-*Москва
* (Пишу  где живу сейчас.Мог бы  ещё  добавить Красноярск-Питер-Белгород)

----------


## valikkk

Украина-Кривой Рог-всегда с Вами!:wink:

----------


## шансоньетка

Новороссийск, РФ. :cool:

----------


## labukh

Россея, *PLUS-MSK* я тут живу!!!

----------


## Ledisoul

*kolgushkin* :br:  
Вов,  да тут  я..в  Кировском р-не  жить  изволю !!!!:biggrin: 
и нас  на   форуме  точно не двое...  Даша  (Вожатёнок)  тоже  наша :Vah:  ..ну  мож  ещё   кто   нарисуецца :biggrin:

----------


## IDEA

Россия-Калининград

----------


## хухрындик

Итак! Промежуточные подсчеты!
Москва - 3
Саратов - 2
Одесса - 1
Хабаровск - 1
Томск - 1
Брянск - 1
Омск - 1
Красноармейск - 1
Кривой Рог - 1
Новороссийск - 1
Железногорск - 1
Калининград - 1

----------


## SAXjr

Украина - Одесса!!! :biggrin:

----------


## Bath

Тюмень  :Aga:

----------


## silya

украина -Харьков :Ok:

----------


## Morena

Россия, Ростов-на-Дону.

----------


## valerius

Германия, Ратинген

----------


## Znahar

Молдова(ПМР) - Маяк:biggrin:

----------


## Mazaykina

Германия Потсдам. Раньше Украина Запорожье,  до этого- Владимир, а еще раньше Воркута Россия.

----------


## Andrej

Германия-Вальдорф :Pivo:  а раньше Казахстан-Рудный

----------


## Шура

Казахстан-Актау

----------


## V.Kostrov

Россия-Нижний Новгород!

----------


## genka81

Украина
Симферополь

----------


## Роман Конеген

МОСКВА

----------


## PAN

*vekos*,
 Вова, водки будешь????...:biggrin: 

PAN... Россия, Нижний Новгород....:wink:

----------


## хухрындик

Москва - 4
Саратов - 2
Одесса - 2
Хабаровск - 1
Томск - 1
Брянск - 1
Омск - 1
Красноармейск - 1
Кривой Рог - 1
Новороссийск - 1
Железногорск - 1
Калининград - 1
Тюмень - 1
Харьков - 1
Ростов-на-Дону -1
Ротинген (Германия) - 1
Потсдам (Германия) - 1
Вальдорф (Германия) - 1
Маяк (Молдова, ПМР) - 1
Актау (Казахстан) - 1
Нижний Новгород - 1
Симферополь - 1

----------


## Шура

*vekos*,
*PAN*,
 ой сколько земляков,огромный привет :Pivo:   :Pivo:   :Pivo:  на троих

----------


## Andrej

*хухрындик*,
 подожди, в Германии ещё не вечер, щас Бундеслига подтянется :Pivo:

----------


## Скороходов Эдуард

Россия-Минусинск(Сибирская Швецария)

----------


## олега

Россия-Октябрьский(Башкортостан)...уж я точно один:(

----------


## Билли

Алма Ата -Донецк- Бундес :Aga:   :Pivo:   :Pivo:   :Pivo:

----------


## Aleksandr1

Баку-Москва  :br:

----------


## хухрындик

Москва - 5
Саратов - 2
Одесса - 2
Хабаровск - 1
Томск - 1
Брянск - 1
Омск - 1
Красноармейск - 1
Кривой Рог - 1
Новороссийск - 1
Железногорск - 1
Калининград - 1
Тюмень - 1
Харьков - 1
Ростов-на-Дону -1
Ротинген (Германия) - 1
Потсдам (Германия) - 1
Вальдорф (Германия) - 1
Маяк (Молдова, ПМР) - 1
Актау (Казахстан) - 1
Нижний Новгород - 2
Симферополь - 1
Минусинск (Россия) - 1
Октябрьский(Башкортостан) - 1
Бундес (Германия) - 1

----------


## хухрындик

Ребята! Просьба, непишите по два три города! Каждый из нас может написать по десятку городов....Работа такая... Пишите место вашего фактического пребывания на данный момент...Или город который считаете своей...э-э-э...ну Родиной что ли.... :Pivo:

----------


## Luda

Россия-Волоколамск (Подмосковье, но дальнее, поэтому не Москва)
Но я тут точно не одна-как минимум двое, но кажется еще минимум один наберется.:wink:

----------


## Татьянка

Россия- Тамбов:wink:

----------


## Элен

Германия - Дортмунд,Россия - Омск.:smile:

----------


## kolgushkin

> и нас на форуме точно не двое...


Созревает мысль встретиться всем скопом Саратовских форумчан! :Ok:

----------


## Дабл

Владивосток, у нас что в пределах края всё равно Владик!

----------


## Dj_Sharik

Россия, республика Чувашия, Новочебоксарск - млин, неужели я тут один  :Tu:

----------


## lala

И я тут одна...Тель-Авив, Израиль...

----------


## хухрындик

Актау (Казахстан) - 1
Брянск - 1
Бундес (Германия) - 1
Вальдорф (Германия) - 1
Владивосток - 1
Волоколамск - 1
Дортмунд (Германия) - 1
Железногорск - 1
Калининград - 1
Красноармейск - 1
Кривой Рог - 1
Маяк (Молдова, ПМР) - 1
Минусинск (Россия) - 1
Москва - 5
Нижний Новгород - 2
Новороссийск - 1
Новочебоксарск (Россия, республика Чувашия) -1
Одесса - 2
Октябрьский(Башкортостан) - 1
Омск - 2
Потсдам (Германия) - 1
Ростов-на-Дону -1
Ротинген (Германия) - 1
Саратов - 2
Симферополь - 1
Тамбов - 1
Тель-Авив (Израиль) - 1
Томск - 1
Тюмень - 1
Хабаровск - 1
Харьков - 1

----------


## Виталич

Рязань в список поставьте!

----------


## naka

Москва...

----------


## meteoryt

Как указано в анкетке,уроженец г.Александрия Кировоградская обл Украина ,в данное время проживаю в г.Ашдод Израильские эмираты :br:  
буете в наших краях,милости прошу к моему шалашу :Ok:

----------


## Hellenn999

*Россия, г. КОВРОВ!!!!!!!* :cool: 
И мне интересно, есть ли здесь ещё ковровские!!!

----------


## Ledi

Ахен-Германия



> Ребята! Просьба, непишите по два три города! Каждый из нас может написать по десятку городов....Работа такая... Пишите место вашего фактического пребывания на данный момент...


*хухрындик*,
 А ты обратил внимание, что по нескольку городов пишут те, кто сейчас проживает за пределами СССР :wink: /наверное в надежде на то, что встретят земляков на форуме  :Ok:  /



> Бундес (Германия) -


*хухрындик*,
 Бундес - это не город :biggrin:  *Билли* скрыл своё место проЖИВАНИЯ :biggrin:

----------


## Lex33

Россия, Cмоленск родимый!:biggrin:

----------


## alexej

Живу в Schwandorf Germany а сердцем и душой в Омске:biggrin:

----------


## woxa77

А я живу то в России (в Москве), то в Украине (в Запорожье)!

----------


## kamilla84

Украина одесса

----------


## skif

Украина .

----------


## хухрындик

*skif*,
 Вы невнимательны.:rolleyes: За Украину проголосуйте вверху, а здесь напишите город!

----------


## skif

*хухрындик*,
 Вверху сразу проголосовал , а здесь - исправляюсь , Энергодар , Запорожская обл .

----------


## Оболтус

Я тоже живу то в Литве (Вильнюс), то в Великобритании (Маргейт). Но большее время провожу в Великобритании.

----------


## natascha

Германия-Амберг

----------


## anettt

Москва и только Москва:biggrin:

----------


## Petrakov

> Россия, республика Чувашия, Новочебоксарск - млин, неужели я тут один


И Брянских тоже не наблюдается... Сироты мы:frown:

----------


## zima

Россия__Коми__Ухта
Тут еще парочка наших обитает.

Коми - чудная страна,
солнцем обогрета!
Двенадцать месяцев - зима,
а остальное ЛЕТО!

----------


## SHAIKER

Баку>Актау!
КАСПИЙ!
Солнце воздух и вода. О ДА!
О как!

----------


## Ladushka

ТАШКЕНТ!!!!! :Ok:

----------


## Натаха Шмель

www leningrad:biggrin: !spb.ru:biggrin:=РОССИЯ,ММАТЬ ЕЁ :Ok:

----------


## Cbonni

Казахстан - Караганда :Ha:

----------


## Berkut

Россия. Москва, но родом из Саратова.

----------


## Lady007

Россия--- Ростов-на-Дону

----------


## Сергей266

Россия.  г. Богучар (Воронежская обл.), и я здесь точно не один.:smile:

----------


## *SINGER*

сейчас - Москва
(г.Белая Калитва,Ростовская область - моя Родина)

----------


## REVLEHA

Украина-Краматорск!

----------


## Valery

Торонто, Канада [IMG]http://s.******info/86a291bd9cdf06a8acc1c19074b7d51b.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Пашка-Америка

А я живу,как минимум в трех измерениях.
Ладно,напишу Москва-Россия.

----------


## Веселая Нотка

:Vishenka 34: *USA/Штат Техас*   :Vishenka 34:  
[img]http://s8.******info/505ad80036319c5be31a46e8f9b2969f.gif[/img]

----------


## Annett

> *valentin116*,
>  :biggrin: В африке самы крутые лабухи!!! С интернетом!!!


:cool: vot-vot...... Afrika - Egypt  :Ha:

----------


## aleks68

Израиль-Нетивот
Но душой я в Белоруссии :Aga:  :biggrin:

----------


## pasha muzykant

Россия - Подмосковье - Сергиев Посад.

----------


## Nust

Россия, Московская область, г. Апрелевка

----------


## Олегыч

Россия, Москва. А родом г. Изюм, Харьковская обл. Украина

----------


## Лаки Лучано

Республика Марий Эл, село Чкарино...

----------


## Vokalistka1

Germanija-Aschaffenburg, a rodom is Pavlodara- Kasachstan


www.Elena777@hotmail.de

----------


## mrwoody

Deutschland - Dortmund :smile:

----------


## atnr0028

Приветствую. 
Россия-Московская область-Рошаль!!!!!!!! :Ok:

----------


## ivakoz

Россия-Оренбургская область село Курманаевка, рядом г. Бузулук-там Шаляпины живут! Вот!

----------


## beljana

Россия,КЧР,Черкесск

----------


## januly

я ЖАННА живу в Германии г.Висбаден.А сама из украины Донецкой обл.

----------


## kat2210

Саратов!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Россия!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Старый Лабух

Новый Уренгой

----------


## Дима

> Россия, Московская область, г. Апрелевка


Привет, землячка! п.Калининец (Тарасково)

----------


## valna1961

Молдова (ПМР) - г. Бендеры.

----------


## ganst

ГАНСТ-МОСКВА. НО ВООБЩЕ ИЗ ГОРОДА ЛЕНСКА -ЭТО ЯКУТИЯ :Tu:

----------


## Владимир Мурушкин

Россия - Грязи

из Гризи murstudiotrus@mail.ru

----------


## magicMe

Челябинск - похоже тоже в одиночестве.

----------


## Вожатенок

*Саратов* - Волга плещет волной, 
*Саратов* - расцветает весной, 
*Саратов* - с Соколовой горы 
Голос предков летит над тобой!

Вот откуда я!!!!!!

----------


## nat_ka

Москва!!!

----------


## Juli

вообще я родом из Краснодарского края, но сейчас живу в Словении :)

----------


## yrok

Россия. Курган.

----------


## larka

Германия - Франкфурт

----------


## Dmitry-Vinokur

*хухрындик*,
 Germanija-Schwelm....Vsem UDACHI!!!!!!!!!!!! :Ok:

----------


## sharon

Российская Федерация! Томская область! Город Северск!!! И горжусь этим :Aga:

----------


## Djazi

Россия- КАЛУГА!

----------


## Иринка Бафф

Россия,Подмосковье-Орехово-Зуево

----------


## Tonkikh

Брянск

----------


## masterarthur

Германия Nurnberg.Казахстан Караганда.

----------


## Staisha

Россия. Родилась в Пермском крае, Чайковский.
Сейчас в Москве

----------


## Klassik

РОССИЯ!!! г. КОЛОМНА!!!

----------


## Ledi

> Так это ж ишо не все украинцы подтянулись


*maknata*,
 И "немцы"  тоже не все :biggrin:

----------


## Tamerlan

> Россия. Родилась в Пермском крае, Чайковский.
> Сейчас в Москве


Ого!!! Землячка! Дважы ))
Пермь-Москва

----------


## sharon

*maknata*,
*Ledi*,
 Москалей все-равно больше! :Vah:

----------


## Ledi

> Москалей все-равно больше!


 :Aga:  
/родом которые большинство из Средней азии и Кавказа :biggrin: , так же как и в Германии "немцев":biggrin: /

----------


## хухрындик

Актау (Казахстан) - 2
Александрия (Кировогр. обл )- 1
Амберг (Германия) – 1
Апрелевка (Моск. обл) – 1
Ахен (Германия) – 1
Ашафенбург (Германия) – 1
Ашдод (Израиль) – 1
Баку – 1
Бендеры (Молдова) – 1
Богучар(Воронежск. Обл.) – 1
Брянск – 2
Бундес (Германия) - 1
Вальдорф (Германия) - 1
Вильнюс (Литва) – 1
Висбаден (Германия) – 1
Владивосток - 1
Волоколамск - 1
Грязи (Россия) – 1
Дортмунд (Германия) – 2
Железногорск - 1
Запорожье – 1
Калининград - 1
Калининец (Моск. обл) – 1
Калуга (Россия) – 1
Караганда (Казахстан) – 2
Коворов (Россия) – 1
Коломна (Россия) – 1
Краматорск (Украина) – 1
Красноармейск - 1
Кривой Рог - 1
Курган (Россия) – 1
Курманаевка (Оренб. обл) – 1
Ленск (Якутия) – 1
Маргейт (Великобритания) – 1
Маяк (Молдова, ПМР) - 1
Минусинск (Россия) - 1
Москва - 16
Нетивот (Израиль) – 1
Нижний Новгород - 2
Новороссийск - 1
Новочебоксарск (Россия, республика Чувашия) -1
Новый Уренгой – 1
Нюрнберг (Германия) – 1
Одесса - 3
Октябрьский(Башкортостан) - 1
Омск - 3
Орехово-Зуево (Россия) – 1
Пермь – 1
Петербург – 1
Потсдам (Германия) - 1
Ростов-на-Дону – 2
Ротинген (Германия) - 1
Рошаль (Моск. обл) – 1
Рязань – 1
Саратов - 5
Северск (Томская обл.. Россия) – 1
Сергиев Посад – 1
Симферополь - 1
Смоленск – 1
Тамбов - 1
Ташкент – 1
Тель-Авив (Израиль) - 1
Томск - 1
Торонто (Канада) – 1
Тюмень - 1
Ухта (Коми-Россия) – 1
Франкфурт (Германия) – 1
Хабаровск - 1
Харьков – 1
Чайковский (Пермский кр.) – 1
Челябинск – 1
Черкесск – 1
Швандорф (Германия) – 1
Швеям (Германия) – 1
Энергодар (Запорожск. обл. Украина) – 1

----------


## Ledi

*хухрындик*,
 :Ok:

----------


## Димитрий

> Бундес (Германия) - 1


это кто с города Бундес?:biggrin:

----------


## sharon

*Ledi*,
 Ну скажем в Германии чистоту нации тоже никто со времен Гитлера не контролирует. Зато в России все чувствуют себя своими: и те, кто с Кавказа, и выходцы из Средней Азии. Мои корни в Белоруссии, но я русский. Вы, сударыня, между прочим тоже совсем не немка, но таковой себя величаете :flower:  Все равно: Росичей на форуме по любому больше. Хотя значения это имеет мало, музыка не имеет ни городов, ни национальностей. И так будет всегда!

----------


## Вожатенок

А Саратов на 2 месте!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! kuku  :Vah:   :Vah:   :Vah:

----------


## sergej fellauer

Germaniya Bonn

----------


## Tra-la-la-la

Россия-Саратов)

----------


## Deep_Angel

вот и я зашла из Минска (это в Беларуси :Aga:  )

----------


## Натулик

Молдова-Кишинев

----------


## Акустик

Я дико извиняюсь а в чём прикол????????????Я наивно полагал что мы все пропадаем по студиям,пишем фанеры занимаемся творчеством наконец...

----------


## sharon

> Я дико извиняюсь а в чём прикол????????????Я наивно полагал что мы все пропадаем по студиям,пишем фанеры занимаемся творчеством наконец...


*Акустик*,
 Никаких приколов! Состав форума интернационален. Все мы, так или иначе, общаемся друг с другом, по делу или просто так, как в этом разделе. В студии-работа, а здесь мы отдыхаем, с пользой для дела. Разве не интересно, что некоторые форумчане живут аж в Канаде? Просто хочется знать насколько обширна география форума! *хухрындик*, молодчина, отличную идею воплотил! :br:

----------


## Pasha_P

Россия, Вологда!

----------


## Виталич

*хухрындик!!! уРРРяяяя!!!*  :biggrin: 



> Ростов-на-Дону – 2
> Ротинген (Германия) - 1
> Рошаль (Моск. обл) – 1
> *Рязань – 2*


Про Нотю забыли!!! Впишите, плиз...:biggrin:

----------


## Alex59

Жил в России ,теперь в Германии......думал что будет лучше!  :064:  
Еслиб не музыка то  :Jopa:  ...........для души всё.

----------


## Сергей(rijii)

Украина 
г.Новомосковск
Днепропетровская обл!

----------


## Zuzodeno

Украина-Одесса.

----------


## maknata

*хухрындик*,
 Дим, а меня чё пропустил? :eek:  Точку на карте указать надо? 
пгт Просяная, Покровский район, Днепропетровской области:wink:

----------


## maknata

Во, даж карту нашла:biggrin:

----------


## хухрындик

*maknata*,
 Не забыл! Просто Вы написали Днепропетровская обл... Нужно было приписать Вас к Днепропетровску?:smile:  Кстати вот Вам снимок из космоса!!! Кто-то еще хочет увидеть свой город или свой дом из космоса?
[IMG]http://*********ru/9730m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## maknata

*хухрындик*,
 Аха, она самая :Aga:  , а в центре, на площади, даже мой дворец культуры видно (если присмотреться такое длинненькое серое зданьице):biggrin:
А это у него вид спереди:wink: Малёхо облезлый, как и вся сельская культура в Украине:biggrin:

----------


## syroega_sv

Россия. Московская область.г. Балашиха

----------


## starlight

Литва - Вильнюс

----------


## Vitaly

Белорусов хоть и мало, но мы есть!!!!!!!  :Vah:

----------


## Ильгам

> Из какой Вы страны?
> Россия
> Белоруссия
> Украина
> Молдова
> Германия
> Израиль
> Дргие страны Европы
> Другие страны Азии
> ...


Не понел,а что Кавказ ни при делах?

----------


## gorrline

А где отметить Казахстан, али мы нерусские?
Так если надо мы и на украиской мове вам сбалакаем.
gorrlin (Это сокращенно Горькая линия, где поживали и несли службу сибирские казаки)

----------


## хухрындик

*Ильгам*,
*gorrline*,
 Если Вы читали всю тему, в чем я сомневаюсь, то там написано что возможности форума позволяют разместить только 10 вариантов в опросе... Больше всего пользователей  на форуме из России, Украины, Германии и Израиля... Остальных гораздо меньше. Если Вы хорошо учили географию, то должны знать что Казахстан и Кавказ - это Азия... Так что Ваш пункт - Другие страны Азии. А здесь напишите Ваш город и мы обязательно включим его в список!

----------


## Ильгам

*хухрындик*,



> Если Вы хорошо учили географию, то должны знать что Казахстан и Кавказ - это Азия...


Ну Казахстан понятно Азия,а Кавказ ни как не Азия друг!И в место допустим СТРАН ЮЖНОЙ АМЕРИКИ мог бы Кавказ отметить.Да хоть один форумчанин из Бразилии или из Чили или из Ямайки у нас имеется??????????
СПАСИБО ЗА ТЕМУ!!!!!!!!

----------


## Армавирочка

Сколько перемен произошло за лето! Теперь я живу не в родном Армавире, а стольном граде Москва! Естественно Россия!
 :Ok:

----------


## bogdi

Россия,Екатеринбург:smile: 
а еще кто из ебурга есть?

----------


## Mazaykina

> Россия,Екатеринбург


Есть Арнав- Влад. Но он сейчас редко появляется.

----------


## TravelNK

Московская область, г.Лыткарино:wink:

----------


## milly-milana

Ренн, Франция

----------


## хухрындик

*Ильгам*,



> Ну Казахстан понятно Азия,а Кавказ ни как не Азия друг!





> Всесоюзное географическое общество в 1958 году определило линию сухопутной границы между Европой и Азией. Чтобы сохранить единство природных ландшафтов, решено отнести Урал целиком к Европе, а Кавказ целиком к Азии.


Федеральная служба геодезии и картографии России. Атлас мира. Москва, ФГУП "Производственное картосоставительское объединение "Картография", 2003. 
Где проходит граница между Европой и Азией? "Вокруг света", №4, 1959

----------


## Highlight

> Белорусов хоть и мало, но мы есть!!!!!!!


да, мы есть.
мы не можем не есть :)

----------


## Веселая Нотка

:Tu:  А меня не посчитали  :Viannen 41:   :Tu:

----------


## хухрындик

*Весёлая Нотка*,



> А меня не посчитали


Просто Вы невнимательны. Я попросил вверху проголосовать за страну. А здесь отписать город. Ваш пост - USA/ Штат Техас - а город???

----------


## Larion-r

Украина, Алчевск

----------


## apach28

КРЫМ-Симферополь отдых ,море Друзья,семья.....
Москва-работа.

----------


## Zajko

*Волжский* (это город спутник Волгограда)
Я и еще *Sewernaya* Лена
Вот

----------


## Сказочница

Россия - Москва

----------


## palin78

украина- Краматорск.

----------


## Инна Р.

ПИТЕР, вечно разведённый. :Aga:

----------


## Абуба

Россия - Дмитров

----------


## Alor

Россия, Москва

----------


## Капля

Россия, Кемеровская область, Новокузнецк :)

----------


## Эмми

Бельгия- Гент

----------


## Димитрий

> Бельгия- Гент


хочу в Гент  :Aga:

----------


## wowa70

Владимирская область г. Покров

----------


## Benya

Россия - город Владимир !!!

----------


## Mishel

Пролетариям всех стран -  :flower:   :Ok:   :Pivo:   :Vah:   :Aga:  !
Зарегистрирован - г.Октябрьск(под Сызранью),мозгами в Ташкенте(голосовал там),душой - всюду и нигде:smile:
Амигос ,камарадос,синьоры(синьориты) из Южной Америки - вы где?
No pasaran?:smile:

----------


## Оля Степанова

А мой городок- Иркутск!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Zab

Из России.....Брянский я.

----------


## eddymus

Германия,Вюрцбург   (родина: Эстония,Таллин)

----------


## Альго

Раньше Россия -Хабаровск,а теперь Израиль-Беер-шева.

----------


## Куколка

Ukraine - Кременчуг (Полтавская обл.)

----------


## 10r10z

Россия - Екатеринбург

----------


## bogdi

*10r10z*, наконец-то еще кто то из Екатеринбурга!!!!!:smile:

----------


## Света Х

Привет землякам  :Ok:  
Германия-Минден, родилась в Караганде, выросла и жила в Киргизии -Канте :rolleyes::smile:

----------


## Johann

Германия. Норд-рейн-вестфален. Ольпэ. Родился в Казахстане г Джамбул

----------


## Dieter71

Россия - Кабардино-Балкария - г.Прохладный

----------


## ddaan

> выросла и жила в Киргизии -Канте


:eek: 
Землячка?

----------


## Ронька

Германия, Вольфенбюттель (с немец. Волчий Дом, ну почти Тамбов...))))))

ну а родом из Казахстана (Сарань, Карагандинская обласыть)

----------


## Сергей К.

Кузбасс - Белово

----------


## Игорь Рябиков

4 ктября  буду в Екатаринбурге.Вы же люди .хочу поигратиь п о и г р а т с вами.Где тот главный кабак.Где?

----------


## Уральский альт

РОССИЯ!!!!! ПЕРМЬ!!!!!

----------


## Aktas

Германия ,Фульда.

----------


## Веселая Нотка

> *Весёлая Нотка*,
> 
> Просто Вы невнимательны. Я попросил вверху проголосовать за страну. А здесь отписать город. Ваш пост - USA/ Штат Техас - а город???


Кто :redface:  я  :Vah:  ?? Да я самая внимательная на свете ... :confused:  :Tu:  :biggrin: 
Я просто думаю, что "иносранцев" из США не надо разделять по городам, а лучше по штатам :rolleyes:

----------


## grek60

Германия  Buch родился и вырос в Казсхстане Чимкент.

----------


## Света Х

> :eek: 
> Землячка?


Если вы выросли и жили тоже в Канте, то -да :biggrin: :smile:

----------


## ddaan

> Если вы выросли и жили тоже в Канте, то -да


Бишкек.:smile:

----------


## Димитрий

> Я просто думаю, что "иносранцев" из США не надо разделять по городам, а лучше по штатам


лучше по материкам :biggrin:

----------


## Димитрий

*Света Х*,
*ddaan*,
Киргизию можно пешком за день пройти. Тем более, что часть земли к Китаю перешла :biggrin:

----------


## Злой Эльф

> И Брянских тоже не наблюдается... Сироты мы


Да ладна сирота он...Брянск фореве!!!:biggrin:

----------


## радуга

ОДЕССА - NEW YORK

:smile:

----------


## yuriy k

NEW YORK-ОДЕССА

 :Vah:

----------


## Fiks

Украина,Закарпатская обл.г.Хуст-Израиль,"Хайфский район" :Aga:  Кирьят Ям(Город моря):cool:

----------


## Gogas

Россия. г Воскресенск.

----------


## Света Х

> Бишкек.:smile:


Ну конечно же - земляк, и к тому же - почти сосед  :Ok:  :smile:

----------


## Света Х

> *Света Х*,
> *ddaan*,
> Киргизию можно пешком за день пройти. Тем более, что часть земли к Китаю перешла :biggrin:


 :Vah:  ....а вы, как раз из той стороны Китая, к которой примкнула  часть Киргизии, или откуда такая осведомлённость?:biggrin: :smile:

----------


## Грай

США,штат Иллинойс,г.Виллинг.Вообще-то все здесь говорят родным в России,что они из Чикаго,но до него 30 миль.Также г.Удачный(Саха-Якутия),Барнаул,Ярославль и Череповец(до 2004 г). :Viannen 20:

----------


## Димитрий

> а вы, как раз из той стороны Китая, к которой примкнула  часть Киргизии, или откуда такая осведомлённость?


почти угадала. Я с Южной Монголии :biggrin:

----------


## Билли

> ОДЕССА - NEW YORK


ооооооооооооооооооо!!!!!!!!!!!Этот транзит Дал Миру столько Великих Людей!!!!!!!! :Ok:   :flower:   :Pivo:   :Pivo:   :Pivo:

----------


## AngelSky

Россия-Омск.
Сейчас Москва.

----------


## marry

Узбекистан, г.Ташкент :cool:

----------


## Валюта

Украина - Симферополь!!!!! А земляки есть?

----------


## belka

Прибалтика, Литва-Вильнюс. 
А вообще мешаная я :rolleyes:  Мама из России-Москва и московская область, а отец из Литвы, вот и  живу в Прибалтике, но стараюсь не забывать Россию, заезжаю по возможности...всё-таки жила там до 8 лет у бабушки.. :Oj:

----------


## oxtaron

Hello!! People!! I'm from Russia!! Я хоть и мал, но не хуже некоторых!! Мне 16 лет, и я из глубинки нашей страны.. Хабаровский край->г.Советская Гавань это около границы с Китаем.. Сразу скажу, китайцев у нас - ЗАВАЛИСЬ. Бери сколько хочешь!! Если есть кто-нибудь есть, кто живет рюдом (примерно в приделах района, то - я открыт для общения.. Сразу предупреждаю - у меня нет мыла, поэтому буду проверять форум.. () в графе - ваше мыло написал всякую чушь!!
И еще где опции профиля - забыл аватарку дома ;) нет фотки по личным соображениям (а вдруг узнают:)

----------


## ganst

РОССИЯ-МОСКВА.  :Pivo:

----------


## akim

Краматорск-Израиль (Ришон-ле-Цион) Девченкам из славного города Краматорск огромный привет!:smile:

----------


## Рыжик

я тоже из Москвы!:smile:

----------


## antivitamin

Рига - Латвия

----------


## Basta

Литва - Вильнюс. Белке привет!:smile:

----------


## Древнейший

В Центре России живу! г. Ачинск. т\м  89029466079
 :Pivo:

----------


## MebiusTrack

*Zajko*,
 Ёханый бабай! Я в Волжском прожил с 1992 по 1997 год! Первая семейная жизнь! Пусть неудачная в плане семьи, но мне эти годы много дали в плане творческого развития! По чуть-чуть работал (DJ) в "Молодежном" (или "Юность" - не помню уже, 41 квартал, там же и жил, по ул.Заводская, 5), и в "Галактике" (к/т "Спутник" - жива еще старушка? :biggrin: )

Родился и вырос в городе-герое Темрюк (Тмутараканское княжество Краснодарского края, РФ). Помотало, конечно, много...
Жена (через меня - полноценный участник форума) - в настоящее время тоже - город-герой Темрюк (Тмутараканское княжество Краснодарского края, РФ). Выплодыш из Экибастуза (Казахстан) - педагогическое училище, музыкальный факультет...
**город-герой Темрюк* (анекдот)
Летит Л.И.Брежнев в Новороссийск на праздник на Малой Земле. Самолет заходит на посадку в аэропорт Анапа. Брежнев - секретарю:
- А что это за населённый пункт под нами?
- А это - город-герой Темрюк!
- Как - город-герой? Я такого указа не подписывал!
- А им продовольствие еще с войны не завозят, а они не только живут - еще и размножаются!

----------


## Babay-sever

Россия, Север.

----------


## Aktrisa777

Россия, город Саратов)))

----------


## Катарина

Россия.... 100% Север!

----------


## НаХаЛкА

Сибирь, Иркутская область, Усть-кут.  Во, как!!!  Такого здесь вряд ли встретишь)))))))))

----------


## Georgy

Россия-Москва

----------


## TIPok

РОССИЯ г.Богородицк Тульской области проживаю в Москве

igor2979@inbox.ru

----------


## steve.dog

А почему в списке нету, к примеру, Австралии, Индокитая и подавляющего большинства стран Южной Африки?Им куда отмечаться прикажете???

----------


## ФОКС

Израиль - Ришон ле цион

----------


## Рыжая

Израиль-Холон

----------


## Яким

Моск.обл. г.Клин

----------


## 4912

Россия!!Рязань!! :Ok:

----------


## 4912

> Рязань в список поставьте!


 :Pivo:   держал!!!! :Ok:   :Ha:   Рязань!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Olenushka

Россия - Челябинская область - Трехгорный  :Tender:

----------


## oxik777

Израиль- Ришон ле Цион:smile:

----------


## olchik

Украина - Донецк. :Vishenka 34:

----------


## Irishka

Каховка Херсонской области, а родом из Казахстана- Павлодар

----------


## prozvuk

В Москве родился, учился, женился, развёлся...
И не пригодился.
Странный город.

----------


## Alinahill

> Челябинск - похоже тоже в одиночестве.


чего вдруг такие суицидные мысли? :wink: оттудава мы!  :Ok:   правда сейчас в Москве (Зеленоград). а перед этим в Мариуполе (Донецкой обл. Украины) обитали :smile:

----------


## Лариса Иркутск

Россия Иркутск :smile: А подскажите, где можно посмотреть статистику по городам, если она есть в цифрах, интересно  :Aga:

----------


## steve.dog

Нету статистики.Ты чем в Иркутске занимаешься,где трудишься?

----------


## Лариса Иркутск

*steve.dog*,
Привет, пока разбиралась с обновлением странички, ты, видимо, ушёль.. А работаю оператором по междугородней карте и в колледже руководителем вокального кружка :smile:

----------


## steve.dog

Образование есть вокальное?И в каком колледже?Может и общих знакомых найдем. :wink:

----------


## Лариса Иркутск

*steve.dog*,
Не против, если в личную почту напишу? А то, вроде как уже к теме не относится :rolleyes: Кстати спасибо за ответ про статистику  :Aga:   жалко, конечно, но, наверно, действительно мороки много, просто кто-то писал: Саратов на втором месте.. видимо по сообщениям смотрели :smile:

----------


## steve.dog

Я тебе и без статистики все расскажу.Пиши в личку.

----------


## sense of you

Россия-Уфа:smile:

----------


## irina shmidt

Россия *Питер*.... Что-то нас не много...

А раньше жила Тюменская обл. Ямало-Ненецкий а.о. г Лабытнанги...

Такие интересно сюда захаживают....? наверно нет......

----------


## AnDrUxA

Ростов-на-Дону)))

----------


## Lady007

*AnDrUxA*,
 :Vah:  Земляки!!! Приветствую!

----------


## AnDrUxA

*Lady007*,
привет,  давай телефон для подмен
Тут ещё Антон Балков из Ростова

----------


## Маруська

Россия - Покров, Владимирская обл :rolleyes:

----------


## хухрындик

*Лариса Иркутск*,
*steve.dog*,
 Есть статистика!!! Просто времени нет.... На днях сделаю.

----------


## steve.dog

*хухрындик*
Спасибо, брат, но мы своих всех в лицо знаем. :wink:

----------


## ddaan

*Lady007*,
*AnDrUxA*,
Я тоже немножко ваш..........:smile:

----------


## Stervo4ka

Всем привет!
Израиль-Холон (центр)

----------


## petro25

:Ha:  привет всем,родился в молдавии(приднестровье)сеичас 6 лет как в москве живу

----------


## mama_olya

Молдова (ПМР)  -  ТИРАСПОЛЬ

mama_olya07@mail.ru

----------


## Nonna

Россия. Москва.

----------


## romale

Привет ребята - земляки, Норок! Я родом из Молдовы, Леово, Сейчас живу 
в Лос Анжелесе, США. Скучаю именно по той Молдавии и поэтому пою по возможности нашу музыку. Запомните земляки - Romale.

----------


## владимир54

Россия. Москва. www.vladimirstudio.narod.ru

----------


## Navruz

с 2001 по сей день город герой Москва!!
c 1997 по 2001 город Ташкент столица республики Узбекистан
с 1983 по 1997 город Алмалык Ташкентская область

----------


## master

всем привет! Тирасполь

----------


## eddymus

> Германия ,Фульда.


90 км от меня) :Pivo:

----------


## Антоннн

Россия.Иркутск.

----------


## Ledi

> с 1983 по 1997 город Алмалык Ташкентская область


 *Navruz*,
 :Vah:  У меня подруга в Германии родом с Алмалыка :wink:

----------


## слава777

Владивосток

----------


## мусяня

всем привет!!!
МОСКВА.
А вот родилась я в Якутии,а до Москвы жила в г.КРИВОЙ РОГ Днепропетровской области.
Так что -ПРИВЕТ ВСЕМ ЗЕМЛЯКАМ!!! :Vah:   :Ok:   :Ok:

----------


## Anatollman

Александрия(Кировоградская обл. Украина) - с 1991г. Муравленко Ямало-Ненецкий а.о. :smile: Привет землякам, прежним и нынешним:wink:

----------


## ШиПу4кА

*Хех .. Латвия , Рига . :biggrin:*

----------


## maestro-odessa

Одесса-мама :cool:

----------


## Iris

Россия Солнечногорск:)

----------


## Бэкхам

Россия-Белгород.Земляки,есть кто-отзовитесь!

----------


## klepa1968

ОДЕССА рулит

----------


## muzanna

Россия-Петрозаводск(Карелия)


*слава777*,
 Клёво-я во Владике 12 лет прожила -по кабакам пропела....В Волне-Фиесте-Гавани на Эгершельде......

----------


## Цыпа

Московская область - г. Ивантеевка  :Aga:

----------


## Олеся Лиса

Россия - БРЯНСК:biggrin: :tongue:

----------


## Татьянка

> Россия Солнечногорск:)


:wink: Какой? Московский или наш западный?

----------


## BeautyFlow

Украина,Симферополь)

----------


## slastenka

Privet vsem !   Mi iz Moskvi, no vot yzhe 12 let zhivem v USA.

----------


## Антоннн

> ОДЕССА рулит


Ну хоть не заруливает и то ладно....
А вообще-то тема о том,кто откуда....

----------


## жанна-кирилл

Украина - Одесса.
Всем пламенный привет!!!
Janna_j_007@mail.ru

----------


## нарспи

всем привет!
Башкортостан -Уфа.

----------


## Aleksandrr

Украина, г.Запорожье

----------


## Пузановский

Новосибирск тоже есть.А сибиряки , блииин! Я по меньшей мере четырех знаю , кто по форуму ползает , а сюда не зашли и не отметились . ПОЗОР ПРИДУРКАМ!!! . Всем форумчанам привет ! Легких тональностей , коротких песен , нежадных пациентов:smile: !

----------


## Angelika

Израиль - Нацерет Илит

----------


## Johnalkash

> ПОЗОР ПРИДУРКАМ!!!


эх, как разбушевался-то :biggrin:  прямо Фантомас
Ладно, и я отмечусь.
Россия, Новосибирск.

----------


## Tatik

Россия
Ставропольский край
город Будённовск

andrylik-27@yandex.ru

----------


## ART

Саратов!
Говорят, в Саратове, в местных новостях показывали как толи ОБЭП толи ОБПР (одним словом менты) провели рейд по местам массового отдыха. Показывали как они заходили в кафе, там играет музыка, ага откуда, а вот у нас здесь магнитола, ага а что за диск? Вытаскивает, а у вас есть соглашение с правообладателем на воспроизведение в публичных местах? Нету, ну тогда составляем протокол.Раньше за контрафактном и пиратами не гонялись, а сейчас взялись.
Неужели это действительно правда?
кошмары -ужастики какие то *!!*:redface:

----------


## хухрындик

*Эх... Почти два часа разбирался, но разобрался... Для Вас обновленная статистика!*

Актау (Казахстан) - 2
Александрия (Кировогр. обл )- 2
Алмалык (Ташкентская область) – 1
Алчевск (Украина) – 1
Амберг (Германия) – 1
Апрелевка (Моск. обл) – 1
Ахен (Германия) – 1
Ачинск (Россия) – 1
Ашафенбург (Германия) – 1
Ашдод (Израиль) – 1
Баку – 1
Балашиха (Моск. Обл..) – 1
Барнаул – 1
Беер-шева (Израиль) – 1
Белгород (Россия) – 1
Бендеры (Молдова) – 1
Богородицк (Тульской области) – 1
Богучар(Воронежск. Обл.) – 1
Бонн (Германия) – 1
Брянск – 4
Будённовск (Россия Ставропольский край) – 1
Бундес (Германия) - 1
Вальдорф (Германия) - 1
Вильнюс (Литва) – 4
Висбаден (Германия) – 1
Владивосток - 2
Волжский – 1
Вологда – 1
Волоколамск - 1
Вольфенбюттель (Германия) – 1
Воскресенск – 1
Вюрцбург (Германия) – 1
Гент (Бельгия) – 1
Грязи (Россия) – 1
Джамбул (Казахстан) – 1
Дмитров (Россия) – 1
Донецк – 1
Дортмунд (Германия) – 2
Екатеринбург – 2
Железногорск - 1
Запорожье – 2
Ивантеевка (Моск. Обл.) – 1
Иркутск – 3
Калининград - 1
Калининец (Моск. обл) – 1
Калуга (Россия) – 1
Караганда (Казахстан) – 3
Каховка (Херсонская обл) – 1
Кирьят-Ям (Израиль,"Хайфский район) – 1
Кишинев – 1
Клин (Моск. обл) – 1
Коворов (Россия) – 1
Коломна (Россия) – 1
Краматорск (Украина) – 3
Красноармейск - 1
Кременчуг (Полтавская обл) – 1
Кривой Рог - 2
Кузбасс – Белово – 1
Курган (Россия) – 1
Курманаевка (Оренб. обл) – 1
Ленск (Якутия) – 1
Леово (Молдова) – 1
Лос-Анжелес (США) – 1
Лыткарино (Моск. Обл..) – 1
Маргейт (Великобритания) – 1
Мариуполь – 1
Маяк (Молдова, ПМР) - 1
Минден (Германия) – 1
Минск – 1
Минусинск (Россия) - 1
Москва - 31
Нацерет Илит (Израиль) – 1
Нетивот (Израиль) – 1
Нижний Новгород - 2
Новокузнецк (Кемеровская обл.. Россия) – 1
Новомосковск (Днепропетровская обл) – 1
Новороссийск - 1
Новосибирск – 2
Новочебоксарск (Россия, республика Чувашия) -1
Новый Уренгой – 1
Норд-рейн-вестфален (Германия) – 1
Нью-Йорк – 2
Нюрнберг (Германия) – 1
Одесса - 8
Октябрьск – 1
Октябрьский(Башкортостан) - 1
Омск - 4
Орехово-Зуево (Россия) – 1
Павлодар (Казахстан) – 1
Пермь – 2
Петербург – 3
Петрозаводск (Карелия) – 1
Покров (Владимирская обл..) – 2
Потсдам (Германия) - 1
Просяная (пгт. Покровский р-он, Днепропетр. обл) – 1
Прохладный (Россия - Кабардино-Балкария) – 1
Ренн (Франция) – 1
Рига (Латвия) – 2
Ришон-ле-Цион (Израиль) – 3
Ростов-на-Дону – 3
Ротинген (Германия) - 1
Рошаль (Моск. обл) – 1
Рязань – 3
Сарань (Карагандинская область, Казахстан) – 1
Саратов - 7
Северск (Томская обл.. Россия) – 1
Сергиев Посад – 1
Симферополь - 4
Смоленск – 1
Советская Гавань (Хабаровский край) – 1
Солнечногорск – 1
Таллин (Эстония) – 1
Тамбов - 1
Ташкент (Узбекистан) – 4
Тель-Авив (Израиль) - 1
Тирасполь (Молдова, ПМР) – 2
Томск - 1
Торонто (Канада) – 1
Трех горный (Челябинская обл.) – 1
Тюмень - 1
Удачный(Саха-Якутия) – 1
Усть-кут (Иркутская обл..) – 1
Уфа (Башкиртостан) – 2
Ухта (Коми-Россия) – 1
Франкфурт (Германия) – 1
Фульда (Германия) – 1
Хабаровск – 2
Харьков – 1
Холон (Израиль) – 2
Хуст (Украина,Закарпатская обл) – 1
Чайковский (Пермский кр.) – 1
Челябинск – 2
Череповец – 1
Черкесск – 1
Чимкент (Казахстан) – 1
Швандорф (Германия) – 1
Швеям (Германия) – 1
Шиллинг (США,штат Иллинойс) – 1
Энергодар (Запорожск. обл. Украина) – 1
Ярославль – 1

----------


## Ruda V

Учитывай и меня: Запорожская область, с. Великая Белозерка (можешь написать Энергодар).

Спасибо за нелегкий труд.

----------


## Лариса Иркутск

*хухрындик*,
 Прямо настоящий герой!  :Ok:

----------


## Daddy777

проголосовал, а город не указал, виноват, молод, исправлюсь :)

*Германия- Оснабрюк*

----------


## Ledi

*хухрындик*,
 :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:  
Герой нашего времени! :biggrin:

----------


## хухрындик

*Ruda V*,
*Лариса Иркутск*,
*Ledi*,
 Спасибо за поддержку! На самом деле это действительно нелегко... Особенно когда ясно написано - Пишите город где сейчас находитесь и работаете, а люди начинают писать свою биографию - Родился там-то, вырос здесь, полгода проработал тут.....
Вот здесь и начинаються проблемы со статистикой....

----------


## larka

Ребята!!! Хотелось бы, чтобы все отметились. Это очень удобно для того, чтобы не рыскать по всем профилям, чтобы найти человекОВ со своей страны обитания... Или встречу организовать, а не все заходят в темки об организациях встреч, как уже выяснилось.. А потом ребята жалеют, пишут, что не знали, а так бы обязательно приехали... Ну и т.д.. А то мне приходилось случайно увидеть, что человек из Германии, в личку и написала, что встреча. Так например, waldi8 попал на встречу, а в темку он не заходил.
Просто будет и вам, и нам удобнее и интереснее!!!  :Ok:  
Нажала на 33 в Германии, вылез весь список, а там не хватает многих из тех, кого я знаю... 
ОТМЕЧАЙТЕСЬ!!!!!!!! И НЕ ПОЖАЛЕЕТЕ!!!!! :biggrin:

----------


## Сибирячка

> Нажала на 33 в Германии, вылез весь список, *а там не хватает* многих из тех, кого я знаю...


Например меня... :rolleyes: не хватало...:biggrin: :biggrin:

----------


## NegrUstin

Рассея-Первопрестольная :Aga:

----------


## steve.dog

А Южная Америка не отметилась... :frown: 
Я точно помню, была девочка под ником *Jane*, она ведь оттуда.  :Aga:

----------


## ddaan

А киргиза ни одного нету.........:frown: 
Они что там,музыке не учатся,акыны..............

----------


## Mazaykina

*хухрындик*,
Список вывела в первый пост. :wink:  Продолжение следует...

----------


## steve.dog

> Иркутск – 3


Дык, нас же больше гораздо!Как же так то?.. :redface:
А Гонтий, а Soul?..
 Или это статистика одного топика?

----------


## ddaan

> а Soul?..


Жень,а твоя супруга что-то пропала............
Наверно борщ варит.........:smile:

----------


## steve.dog

Не, Витя, она читает.Пишет редко, ленится.

----------


## хухрындик

*steve.dog*,



> Или это статистика одного топика?


Это статистика ЭТОГО топика, всех кто отметился. Если я буду лазить по профилям, то нужно бросать работу и жить на форуме.........:smile:

----------


## larka

*Сибирячка*,
 И тебя имела ввиду, и ещё некоторых.. :wink: 
А Христо себя вообще в Азию записал!!!!! :biggrin:  А живёт-то в нескольких километрах от Франкфурта! :eek:   
Модераторы!!! Разрешите ему ещё разок проголосовать, а? :smile:

----------


## steve.dog

> Если я буду лазить по профилям, то нужно бросать работу и жить на форуме.........


Да уж, тут за неделю не уложиться...
Но, всё же, это очень узкая статистика получается, не объективная.

----------


## хухрындик

*steve.dog*,



> очень узкая статистика получается, не объективная


Что Вы имеете ввиду? Нормальная статистика. Учтены все кто отметился в теме...

----------


## steve.dog

Я так и сказал, статистика одной темы.

----------


## Ромарио

Рязань фарэва!!
В статистике было - 3, значит я 4-тый!

----------


## Mazaykina

> Я так и сказал, статистика одной темы.


Насильно никого отмечаться не заставляют. На форуме намного больше активных форумчан. Если не заходят в тему- это их право.

----------


## steve.dog

*Mazaykina*,
 Я к тому говорю, что было бы интересней, если была бы возможность вести настоящую статистику, а не только по результатом завизировавших своё присутствие в этой теме.

----------


## Mazaykina

*steve.dog*,
Жень, ну конечно, было бы интересней. Но ты представляешь сейчас перелопатить всю базу? Я пробовала такое провернуть, когда нас было около 5000. Провозилась ОЧЕНЬ долго. А при сегодняшнем количестве- вряд ли кто-то захочет заняться этим.

----------


## steve.dog

> А при сегодняшнем количестве- вряд ли кто-то захочет заняться этим.


Делать это вручную, можно даже не пытаться.Проще диссертацию написать. :wink:

----------


## Лёшка Граф

) Глазов, Россия

выкладываю фотки: 

Город в начале ХХ века


город в конце ХХ века) 

Карту как найду выложу.. хотя сказать могу что нахожусь между Кировом и Перьмью

----------


## хухрындик

Собственно воть снимок из космоса!

[IMG]http://*********ru/70820m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Лёшка Граф

*хухрындик*,
Тоже вариант  :Ok:   :Pivo:

----------


## Vladimir

Литва. Каунас.

----------


## Alsou

*Новосибирск)*

----------


## рикитикитави

Россия. Киров (Вятка) кому как нравится...

----------


## A-G

*хухрындик*,
а я из Грузииkuku

----------


## Тулька

Россия - Ростов-на-Дону (АЗОВ)

----------


## Mister

Всем привет, я из Москвы

----------


## alexlab

Россия - Питер!

----------


## омба

Волгоград - Россия, Ну и конечно же Германия - то там, то сям

----------


## kipish

Россия - Ижевск :)

----------


## Alenka

Германия - Оффенбург
Это неподалёку от Баден-Бадена

----------


## roliksovich

Украина - Карпаты    :Ok:

----------


## Alexxxsh

Продолжаем:
Россия, Тульская область, г. Новомосковск

----------


## Ulia

Россия     Краснодар   :Aga:

----------


## Lorand

Budapest, Magyarország

т.е. 

Будапешт, Венгрия

----------


## КАРЕН

Россия-МОСКВА..............Кремль(шучу :Vah:  )

----------


## Koblenzer

Германия - Кобленц А родом из Москвы

----------


## pavel-lapenko@mail.ru

ВСЕМ ПРИВЕТИК С ЛУГАНСКА

----------


## steve.dog

> ВСЕМ ПРИВЕТИК С ЛУГАНСКА


Привет!
Это у вас в Луганске такая статуя стоит или это ты?

----------


## жанна-кирилл

Украина - Одесса

----------


## taniaiorio

*Lorand*,

 приветствую!хотела спросить-в каком вы городе в венгрии?как там сейчас?работаете?музыкант?извините,что забросала вопросами.я там тоже жила,работала в симфонических оркестрах-в сомбатхее и дебрецене.

----------


## annasher

Украина, Киев.

----------


## VAD

Белгород.

----------


## mad_antiSPAM

РФ - Саратов.   

хм... семь человек - считай диаспора ))

----------


## overload

РФ-МО-Серпухов
Похоже, один я тут из Пухова.

----------


## MOPO

Ярославль  :Aga:

----------


## garrulous_shy

уууу...с украины вижу не густо[img]http://s8.******info/dc46a26498fc051ad4b9784c2eaa3245.gif[/img]...ну короче я оттуда

----------


## OdessaMafia

ОДЕССА!!!

----------


## Петровна

Россия . Санкт-Петербург.

----------


## camry_700

Екатеринбург(Первоуральск)

----------


## Евгений Пчелинцев

Россия, Александровск-Сахалинский.

----------


## Irina-495

Россия-Королёв Моск. обл.

----------


## Лизун Елена

Елена г.Кременчуг

----------


## bzz

Здесь сейчас :Pivo:  тусим-живем

----------


## LonelyDreamer

Россия, Санкт-Петербург - в основном ;)

----------


## Александр Васильевич

Украина-Харьков
ООО Как нас мало:eek:

----------


## Marshalov

Нижневартовск,Россия.
*Парнас вечен,как музыка...*

----------


## Санчик

Украина!!!!!!!!!!!Одесса-жемчужина у моря!!(и не только)!!!

----------


## Antonida

Всем привет из святого города Сергиев Посад (Московская область)
[IMG]http://s10.******info/a4bd1f1a492241b2bee3702dd05a35c7.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Эсмеральда

Я из Гомеля ( Беларусь )

----------


## slavadud

Санкт-Петербург  Россия .

----------


## учитель2

Россия, г. Южно-Сахалинск.

----------


## Лисенок

Я представляю Нарьян-Мар. Это за Полярным Кругом kuku

----------


## svetka

Белорусия - Пинск

----------


## Цветочек

Украина - Криой Рог :Ok:

----------


## kokos-11

Украина-Кривой Рог.
Интересно бы пообщаться с земляком!

----------


## Настасья

а я из Нижнего Новгорода-столицы Приволжья!:smile:

----------


## Lady Tank

Из Петрозаводска (город на Онежском озере) - Карелия 
 Кижи, Валаам все у нас...

----------


## Joker_km86

*Россия, Иркутская область, город Усть-Кут*.
Это такая дремучая сибирь... :Ha:

----------


## TESH

*Украина - Кривой Рог,*
А еще на форуме мой напарник - обязательно скажу чтобы отметился...
 :Aga:

----------


## ALivE

Россия, Великий Новгород  :Aga:

----------


## Paradoxgirl

Россия-Москва!

----------


## Mazaykina

> Я представляю Нарьян-Мар. Это за Полярным Кругом





> Норильск. Полярным кругом нас не удивишь.


Это точно! :biggrin: Я из Воркуты!

----------


## sovka

Россия - Иркутск

----------


## Лариса Иркутск

> Россия - Иркутск


Привеет!! С Новым Годом земляков и всех-всех  :Ok:

----------


## Vokalmen

Россия, Москва. Всех с Новым Годом!

----------


## БОС

Украина! Первая столица - Харьков!

----------


## Viona

Германия!Heilbronn

----------


## Aski

Италия-Милан.

----------


## sovka

*Лариса Иркутск*,
 Привет!!! С Новым Годом!! Творческих успехов в этом году!!!

----------


## Aleksey 2

Россия - Якутия - Алданский район - п. Нижний Куранах:cool:

----------


## Lisenok

Привет! Я из Питера - Россия!!!

----------


## Gutierra

Россия - Волгоград. Всех с Рождеством! Счастья, любви, талантливого самовыражения!

----------


## VOVAN2X

Я тоже отмечусь:biggrin: 
Москва Россия

----------


## maestro116

Россия-Якутск-Москва.Вот так вот.Приятно видеть Алексея2-привет,земляк!

----------


## madnessy

*Ташкент.. Вы наверное и не знаете про этот город* :biggrin:

----------


## maestro116

Голубые купола, почему бы и не знать:wink:  :Ok:

----------


## Hillch

Россия - Иваново - столица невест (вот только невест осталось мало)

----------


## Ларисочка

РОССИЯ,БЕЛГОРОД

----------


## пятачок

Столица Донского казачества - г. Новочеркасск, Ростовская область:))

----------


## ddaan

*пятачок*,
В нашем ряду прибыло.....:smile:

----------


## Димитрий

> Голубые купола, почему бы и не знать


Голубые купола- это Самарканд

----------


## ddaan

*Димитрий*,
А Алайский базар где?:eek:Махалля?

----------


## Людмила Радченко

Я из маленького поселка с гордым названием Белое море. Мурманская область, но родилась и жила на украине, под Харьковом.

----------


## Димитрий

> Димитрий,
> А Алайский базар где?Махалля?


Не знаю. На Алае наверно ))

----------


## viktoriav

Россия, Жуковский

----------


## marjan

Литва - Пабраде.

----------


## Мишман

Россия - Москва - Замоскворечье.

----------


## ПАША ГРИНЯК

ПРИВЕТ ИЗ ТЁПЛЫХ ЭМИРАТОВ!!! 
г.ДУБАЙ!!!!

----------


## lovely_girll

Москва=)))

----------


## maestro116

*ddaan*,
 Привет! Кажись, в скором времени соберемся к вам. Скинь на maestro116@yandex.ru контакт!

----------


## ddaan

*maestro116*,
:eek: 
Не понял.....
Неужто к нам еще кто-то может ехать?:smile:

----------


## vladimir-gasanenko

Украина--Днепрорудный.

----------


## igord

Россия, Жуковский

----------


## Julio

Молдавия, Приднестровье, г. Дубоссары :smile:

----------


## Tina VIP

А вот и я:wink: 
ОДЕССА (Украина)

----------


## Эмо4кА

Другие страны Европы, тоесть Финляндия, Каухава

----------


## ddaan

> Каухава


Смешной город.....:rolleyes:

----------


## Ovanes

Гомель, Республика Беларусь!
Так наша страна называется, а не Белоруссия, как при союзе. Мы же не называем Россию РСФСР. :smile:

----------


## Ledi

> Республика Беларусь!
> Так наша страна называется, *а не Белоруссия, как при союзе*. Мы же не называем Россию РСФСР.


*Ovanes*,
 Батько явно поработал над вами :biggrin: 
От перестановки мест слагаемых, сумма не меняется :wink:

----------


## DARENA

Россия-Находка, Дальний Восток.

----------


## mijail

Барселона (Испания)

----------


## Dea

Россия, Москва

----------


## tannechka

Россия, Москва

----------


## labuh662007

Россия. Красноярск.

----------


## Comba

Приднестровье - Тирасполь!

----------


## CRASH07

Вообще то из Бурятии - Улан-Удэ.....а теперь Москвич)))))))))))))))

----------


## klen

Россия-Белгородская обл. г. Губкин

----------


## alexchu

Чтобы не засорять тему, коротко и ясно - Россия, г.Хабаровск.
Биографию не пишу, хотя есть чего написать :Aga:  

alexchu_85@mail.ru

----------


## Луцьо

Іспанія Мадрід :) хвайне місто но шем не прижився, но 5 місяців тут.

----------


## PapaKarlo

Питер-Новочеркасская

----------


## Stasenok

Россия-Москва

----------


## Ирина_

Украина -Макеевка!!! :Ok:

----------


## Molniia

Торонто, Канада - уже 15 лет; Родилась и выросла - Киев, Украина.
Всем удачи и успехов в музыке! :flower:

----------


## Taras

Украина. Черкассы.

----------


## Света Ч

Украина  Николаев :br:

----------


## Igorbor

*Света Ч*,



> Сообщения: 1


Молодец, Света!  :flower:  :biggrin:  :Ok:

----------


## Victoria Bloom

Алматы, Казахстан

----------


## Klementina

Франция, Марсель.

----------


## didistudio

Белгород, Россия

----------


## Людок

Барнаул, Россия

----------


## zenonovich

Брянка(Украина)

----------


## Владимир69

Ужгород - Украина

----------


## berenika

Владивосток. И все-таки он нашенский...:smile:

----------


## Rodniki

Москва---Россия
http://video.mail.ru/mail/rodnikistudio/22/23.html

----------


## Антоннн

> Мы же не называем Россию РСФСР.


Язык не поворачивается?:biggrin:

----------


## АНАТОЛИЙ БАМ

УКРАИНА(КРЫМ)Г.КЕРЧЬ-А РАБОТАЕМ ТАТАРСТАН УЖЕ 7 ЛЕТ

----------


## Танюша

а я из Орла (Россия)

----------


## Януська

Славный город Мурманск, фотки тут: http://www.plus-msk.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=61068

----------


## Amaya

А я из России - Миасс (Челябиская область)

----------


## noksa

Россия-Москва-Бирюлёво :Ok:

----------


## steve.dog

> Россия-Москва-Бирюлёво


Она работала в бутике, в Бирюлёво... :rolleyes:

----------


## mc Bolshoy

Россия - Урал - Пермь

----------


## Натя

Россия - *ПИТЕРРРРРРРРР!!!*

----------


## маргорита

Украина Киев

----------


## Pина

Украина, Николаев - город корабеллов и белых акаций.

----------


## igorr2008

украина-старый самбор

----------


## Kill

Россия - Новосибирск

----------


## serkasta

Россия-Москва-Люберцы

----------


## бригантина

Россия - Печора

----------


## Allysia

Россия - Тамбов!

----------


## Narnia

Привет всем, это Донецк, Украина

----------


## Michael N

Россия - Владивосток

----------


## galinaleo

Украина Львов .всем привет.

----------


## крым

Украина - Саки (Крым)

----------


## Airyn

Россия - Москва:smile:  Всем удачи!! И ПАРНАСА ПОБОЛЬШЕ)))

----------


## Mixa

Новосибирск-Москва

----------


## Bosson

Алчевск, Луганская область, Украина.
Вводите Bosson в поиске и найдёте песни в моём исполении, мои минусовки.

----------


## Роман Конеген

Россия - Москва

----------


## Alex-3

До 2000го года Казахстан Астана(Ерментау)
С 2000го Германия - Wesel.

----------


## Alex-3

По моему здесь на всех досье собирают!!??:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
А потом все данные передадут в КГБ:biggrin: :cool:

----------


## любовь

Россия-Москва

----------


## detsad

Приморский край, *г. УССУРИЙСК!*

----------


## Владаня

Горловка, Донецкая область, Украина

----------


## Золотко

Вообще Уссурийск, Приморье.  Но сейчас работаю в Китае

----------


## PavelS

добавим China, Hainan, Sanya

----------


## Alisher07

РФ (Люберцы):smile:

----------


## Регинтруда

Россия - Уфа

----------


## djalex777

Россия - Камышин. Прекрасный городок на Волге! :Ok:

----------


## Dinara

Родной Казахстан,Актобе!!!!!!

----------


## Алёна

Братск,Иркутская область

----------


## Аркадий 63

Израиль  Афула

----------


## tokfor

Украина, Запорожская обл., г.Токмак

----------


## Евгения

РОССИЯ-ГОРОД ГЕРОЙ МОСКВА! :Ok:

----------


## Запах Дождя

Украина, Харьков

----------


## Sir J

Москва
(отдельный привет г.Новочеркасску и особенно бывшим участникам группы "Гусляры", сегодня 37 годовщина со дня образования группы!!!)

----------


## ЯЯна

Ребят... А Хухындрик-то пропал... видать надоело считать ему наши города... ггг... 
______________
Это была УФА и, кстати, не БашкИртостан, а БашкОртостан!!!:wink:

----------


## Ledi

> А Хухындрик-то пропал... видать надоело считать ему наши города... ггг...


 :Ok:  :biggrin:

----------


## tanisha-jan

Россия- Санкт-Петербург

----------


## Ксенофонтуs

Россия-Волгоград))

----------


## TheBus

Россия!
Свердловская область!
Город Талица!

----------


## TAPER

Россия
Ленинградская обл.
г.Волхов

----------


## Мурлыко

Россия
Алтайский край
г. Бийск kuku

----------


## хухрындик

*ЯЯна*,
*Ledi*,
 Тута я ! Скоро посчитаю! :biggrin:

----------


## ЯЯна

Счетчик вернулся:rolleyes: !!!

----------


## ELinel

Украина.Луганская обл. Алчевск. :Ok:

----------


## Gates

Сиэтл, США. Мое хобби - зарабатывать бабло.

----------


## Anastasy

_Литва, г. Висагинас_

----------


## Алeкc

Ах да, а я то забыл отметиться.
г.Бийск

----------


## GDKbuh

Россия, Московская обл., Красноармейск

----------


## Ledi

> Скоро посчитаю!


*хухрындик*,
 :Vah:   Тяжёлый случай! :biggrin:

----------


## Мелодия

Россия - ХМАО-Югра - г.Нефтеюганск

----------


## diatlik

Россия-Белгород

Всем УДАЧИ!!! :Aga:  

diatlik@belnet.ru

----------


## 2204

Украина, Харьковская область. Творческих успехов всем!!!

----------


## Евгений Струнников

МОСКОВСКАЯ ОБЛАСТЬ.

----------


## DJ_Shumaher

Россия - Астрахань

----------


## VictorH

Молдова - г.Стрэшень

----------


## Lana81

Россия
Московская обл
г.Люберцы

----------


## Bazilio

Украина - Киев

----------


## Cloud Nine

Украина - Хмельницкий

----------


## Просто музыкант

Россия-Барнаул

----------


## Kozak

Казахстан, Караганда у аппарата... =)

----------


## Kapлcoн

*Kozak*,

Опа однофомилец :biggrin:  тебя хоть не Игорь звать а? 

А по теме вот 
Украина-Харьков
Израиль-Город герой Бат ям :biggrin:

----------


## LABUCH

Украина! Город-Герой Каховка!
Столица фестиваля "Таврийские Игры".

----------


## Арыстан ЛЕВ Курманов

Ну, здравствуйте!Я из КОСТАНАЯ (КАЗАХСТАН).Арыстан Курманов.Начинал  петь в студенчестве.Конечно конкурсы;область,республика,союз.Но был твердо уверен;на жизнь я песней не заработаю В общем закончил я СХИ  и поехал работать инженером в аул.Изредка вспоминал про гитару....В общем вернулся в плотную к музыке после серьезной аварии.Проволялся год на койке.Научился заново ходить.А на дворе давно нет союза,кругом бардак,в деревне делать нечего.Пробовал на работу-но тогда с бадиком никому не был нужен.Оказалось не всем.Еще люди помнили как я в 3 октаве спокойно пел.Предложили вместе поработать.Прошло время и сейчас, по иронии судьбы,музыка-это самое главное в моей жизни!Приглашают по всему Казахстану.У меня хорошие ученики,популярность ит.д. и т.п.А музыкального образования к сож. так и не получилось.Зато 2 высших и ср.спец.

----------


## ddaan

*Арыстан ЛЕВ Курманов*,
 :Ok:

----------


## mrblack

А я наверное самый малочисленный представитель на форуме :biggrin: 
Россия - Гай

----------


## ddaan

> Гай


Это что? Объясни.....

----------


## mrblack

> Это что? Объясни.....


Гай это название города в Оренбургской области.....около 50 тышш жителей :Aga:

----------


## koshka66

> А я наверное самый малочисленный представитель на форуме  
> Россия - Гай


да ладно не прибедняйтесь, я тоже из ... маленького городка
Россия - г. Лянтор

----------


## Лия

Украина - Одесса

----------


## ddaan

*mrblack*,
:biggrin:

----------


## oskar_65

Всем привет!Я Оскар.Ничего,что из Питера?

----------


## anatoliy123

Германия-Дрезден.  bitl51@mail.ru

----------


## Татарка

Россия - Амурская область, Благовещенск

----------


## Willy

Германия-Гамбург

----------


## Serg666-1

Украина- Луцк

----------


## kuzja

Україна. Львівська область. Дрогобич

----------


## TARIK

PARMA (ITALIA) ВСЕМ ПРИВЕТ!:wink:

----------


## aAlex

Россия - Владивосток

----------


## sasha_golova_123

Украина - Львов!!!!! Вперед :Pivo:   :Ok:   :Pivo:

----------


## Loudy

Литва - Клайпеда  :Ok:

----------


## biay1

Московская обл. Щелково.:smile:

----------


## serebahn

Георгиевск - Ставропольский край  :Ha:

----------


## Владимир Старый Лабух

Россия-Москва

----------


## Малиналь

Россия - Электросталь (Московская область) kuku

----------


## kolek

Оренбург-Россия

----------


## Dzhiga50

Киеффф!!!

----------


## Kunduz5

Riga  - Латвия   :Ok:  
Kunduz5@mail.ru

----------


## Shcapkov

Россия , Вологда.

----------


## korgpoly

РОССИЯ, МОСКВА

----------


## Givan

Россия - Москаленки (Омская обл.)!

________________________________
givan611@yandex.ru
мой сайт: givan61.narod.ru

----------


## Lungina59

Всем привет и спасибо за чудный сайт. Я из Казахстана

----------


## Yrrri

:Ok:  Братцы,возьмите в свой дружный коллектив.Запорожье-Украина.

----------


## Contrabass

пгт. Вахруши, Кировская обл.

----------


## учитель

Россия-ТЮМЕНЬ

----------


## Leila21

Россия-Рязань

----------


## Раюшка

Ё-моё, я, оказывается, ишшо не отметилась!!! :Vah:  
Ну, вы в курсе???!!!
Одесса форэва! Родилась, живу, и пока никуда не рыпаюсь!:smile:

----------


## AngelSky

Россия - Москва. Родной город - Омск.

----------


## Romashka425

Украина Днепропетровск (днепрожидовск)

----------


## Aleksey 2

Якутия,  пгт. Нижний Куранах :smile:

----------


## анатан

*хухрындик*,
 Россия - Красноярск !!! будите у нас на Енисее милости просим!!!

----------


## kitok

Россия-Москва

----------


## Котяра

Россия, Приморье

----------


## Тамада5885

Украина Дннепропетровск. У нас в кабаках поют намного лучше чем на проф-эстраде.

----------


## sergeevish

Украина,Донбасс,г.Славянск.
Всем удачи,продуктивной работы,больше парнаса и никаких наездов.

----------


## AlexR07

Россия-Воронеж

----------


## dsitnik

Белоруссия - Молодечно (Минская обл.)

----------


## Санечка

Россия Красноярск!!! :Aga:

----------


## SoundDesigner

Россия, Железногорск (Красноярский край). А то ведь Железногорсков ещё по крайней мере 2 точно есть :rolleyes:

----------


## Frutela

Хабаровск-Владивосток (и там и там живу и работаю).

----------


## Alenushka

Воронежжж

----------


## Ируся

Украина. г. Ровно!!! :Aga:

----------


## Valeriy22

Азов
lubcy57@mail.ru

----------


## Nota

Россия-Ульяновск(надеемся в будущем Симбирск)

----------


## Санечка

Россия Красноярск:biggrin:

----------


## lesyanew

Россия - Тисуль (Кемеровская обл.)

----------


## KAlinchik

Украина. г.Хмельницкий-место ныешнего проживания.
Но более 15 лет прожила в России, а точнее Москва и лет 10 - Забайкалье. Может кто-то есть из Читы?

----------


## ВячеславNSK

Россия - Новосибирск

----------


## HAMMER

> Украина ДОнецкая обл. г.Красноармейск(в народе Красноармянск):cool:


Я то же с донецкой области. г. Харцызск. Наташа. Рада буду всякому стучащему. :Aga:   :Pivo:

----------


## palin78

*sergeevish*,
 Соседям привет!!! :Ok:

----------


## Вадимыч

> Украина. г.Хмельницкий-место ныешнего проживания.
> Но более 15 лет прожила в России, а точнее Москва и лет 10 - Забайкалье. Может кто-то есть из Читы?


Судя по геграфии,Дровяная интересует?:smile:

----------


## Kimmmi

Привет всем, кого знаю, и кого ещё предстоит узнать. 
Меня зовут Некрасова Оля, Ольга, Ольга Андреевна, Ольга Бенминовна. 
Друзья по форуму зовут меня Кимми, Кимочка, Кимичка, Кимуличка, Кимулька, Кима, Кимка, Кимуля и т.д. 
 А папа с мамой звали Олюня. 
Родилась и 27 лет прожила на Камчатке. 21августа 1991г. приехала в Москву. 

Закончила хореографическую и музыкальную (кл. фортепиано)школу. Имею педагогическое и торговое образование. 
В настоящие время пою в ресторане и иногда провожу банкеты и свадьбы. А так-же пишу, читаю, сочиняю... Увлекаюсь философией, психологией и аккультным мышлением.  
Жизнь моя это - ТВОРЧЕСТВО.

----------


## Irpea

Россия, Москва. Землякам привет! :Jaison 2:

----------


## KAlinchik

> Судя по геграфии,Дровяная интересует


Ага, но точнее Забайкальск, Даурия и Чита...

----------


## Voice_liv

я из Красноярска.  Всем привет! :smile:

----------


## Дима-чак

Россия-Нижний Новгород! Работаем на 2-х работах. Утром в компании "МБС.Нижний Новгород" продаём солярии, оборудование для салонов красоты и фитнес-клубов, косметику для загара, SPA-косметику,автозагар, и.т.д, а по вечерам -музыкальная работа в кафе. Сейчас работаем на открытой площадке в летнем кафе "Оазис", что на набережной Волги. и в парке "Швейцария" тоже на летней площадке. С нами работает ещё один парень, вот так и тянем втроём две точки.

----------


## 061

Россия Белая Калитва

----------


## audioritm

Украина,Харьковская обл. город Лозовая.

----------


## Bogdan 2008

Украина Львовская обл. город Золочив

----------


## anatoliy123

> Германия-Дрезден.  bitl51@mail.ru


Ресторанная школа Магадана начало 70-х
родился во Львове.

----------


## enamoured

Севастополь Крым!)))

----------


## top-life

:smile: Латвия, Рига.:smile:

----------


## Игорянчик

Россия-Псков

----------


## Song

Россия-Улан-Удэ

----------


## aziza

Армения,Ереван!:smile:

----------


## vargavolk1

Санкт - Петербырг  :Vah:

----------


## MyLullaby

Россия - Красноярск:smile:

----------


## arkalii nam

ВСЕХ ! С праздником 10-ти летия Астаны!!!

arkadii-nam@mail.ru

----------


## vocalist33

Московская область-Клин

----------


## Loveed

Россия - Москва, а ещё недавно Новосибирск..

----------


## Teenager

Россия - Брянск!!!  (Москва)
Ася 307977068 (по вопросам создания минусов и обмена)...
Рад встретить с Брянска и Москвы

----------


## Ирма-Беларусь

Республика Беларусь,г. Гомель.

----------


## Elle

Россия - Самара!!! Лучший город земли!

----------


## Tatka-PTICA

Хохляндия -  ДОНБАСС!

... Донбасс никто не ставил на колени
и никому поставить не дано!!!....:smile:

----------


## Полиана

Россия - Свердловская обл. - г.Первоуральск

----------


## Виталич

*Рязанские:*

1) Катя (Лэйла21)
2) Миша (ди-джей Мишаня)
3) Марина 
4) Байкал
5) Нотя
6) Виталич 
7) Исмаил (редко появляется)

----------


## Evgenchik_Tech

Ураина      Хмельницкий

----------


## Полиана

> *Рязанские:*


Виталич, научи, как Свердловских найти? Всех просматривать?:eek:

----------


## Старжинская

Москва

----------


## tolyanich

> Москва


Это  Россия?

----------


## Старжинская

> Это Россия?
> __________________


Вот сама не помню,толи закарпатье,то ли приднестровье...

----------


## tolyanich

Ну  не  та  что на  Москве  реке ? :biggrin:

----------


## Старжинская

> Ну не та что на Москве реке ?


Та ну,шо вы...)

----------


## tolyanich

Поняв :biggrin:  Убегаю  на  работу. Осваивайся  :flower:

----------


## Ладушка

*Полиана*,
 Привет! Милости прошу на "Жизнь форума" в тему "Кто тут с Урала?". Бум дружить. :flower:

----------


## Ладушка

Россия - Свердловская область г.Асбест.

----------


## Марьяна_C

Украина, Винница :flower:

----------


## Заздравный

Россия - Алтайский край - Бийск

----------


## PashaMUZ

Украина - Сумская обл.

----------


## Василиса Кормящая

Украина - Херсонская обл. - Геническ (Азовское море)

----------


## Женя басист

Здраствуйте!Сейчас Ессентуки!
Родился в Харькове 62 сразу переехали в Курск до 10 класса потом Пятигорск  потом Ессентуки армия Туркмения потом Ессентуки Пятигорск потом Снова Ессентуки воспитан в г Курске!

----------


## Lina-solo

Всем привет! Россия- Новороссийск! :Ok:

----------


## Mamule4

Всем приветики из российского города Мытищи (9 км от Москвы):smile: !!!

----------


## Дядя Саша

Россия - Новочеркасск!

----------


## Next

Россия, Иркутска обл., г.Ангарск

----------


## masR

А  я их Казахстана, город Павлодар

----------


## vital-34

Беларусь,Брестская обл.,г.Кобрин

----------


## osenka

орск, оренбургская обл

----------


## Mavpa

Украина, Харьковская облась, пос.Сахновщина

----------


## ОленькаАрт

Северный кавказ, Краснодарский край, Армавир

----------


## Laboman

Я из Запорожья

----------


## Elena71

Германия:smile:

----------


## Мелания

Украина. Харьков.

----------


## Генна

Кустанай

----------


## DJ FiliN

Нижний Новгород-мой город!

----------


## Tropsas

Литва-Вильнюс :smile:

----------


## макс сергиев посад

Сергиев Посад- России центр Православия

----------


## Mister Pin

Россия - Белгородская область - г.Валуйки!!!
Всем привет!

----------


## Аллочка86

*ПРИВЕТ!!!!! Я из Екатеринбурга))))))*

----------


## yamaha55

Тож....отмечусь:smile:. г.ТЮМЕНЬ(Ялта......Ялуторовск-город Декабристов).

----------


## Foxy_Little_Thing

Привет всем))) Йа из Ростовской области :biggrin:

----------


## ddaan

> Йа из Ростовской области


А точнее?:smile:

----------


## Kot-dobryi

> Привет всем))) Йа из Ростовской области


А я Ростов!


> Тож....отмечусь. г.ТЮМЕНЬ(Ялта......Ялуторовск-город Декабристов).


Прикольно! В Ноябырьске был много раз. Родственники живут там.

----------


## Foxy_Little_Thing

> А точнее?


Белая Калитва :rolleyes: Млин, звучит гордо):biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: Да и Ростов не за горами...:wink:

----------


## Галактика Ведруссов

Окраина Одессы - ШТУТГАРТ.

----------


## бригантина

Я из Печоры, Коми.

----------


## song_girl

Россия - Оренбург:smile:

----------


## omega85

Эстония - Таллинн

----------


## koshillo

Россия - Питер

----------


## vital-34

*omega85*,
Привет!!!Прикольно только вчера родственники уехали в Талллинн :biggrin:

----------


## Lieli

Россия - Курганская область - г. Шадринск:wink:

----------


## Volgina

Россия - Рязань

----------


## aleksandras

Литва-Мариямполе
Украина-Донецкая обл.,Макеевка
у меня двойное гражданство ВО:cool: :Ha:

----------


## Татуська

:smile:Украина - Одесса

----------


## valkad

*Всем привет!
Живу в Израиле,а родом из Дагестана......земляки есть?:smile:*

----------


## nazarol-jk

живу и работаю в Венгрии.родился в Киргизии.прописан в орловской обл.г.Мценск

----------


## Levchik

Всем привет!:biggrin: Представляю Северный Кавказ, город Армавир! :Aga:

----------


## ОленькаАрт

*Levchik*,
 Заходи, не стесняйся...:smile:

----------


## janet

Приветик! Тоже решила отметиться!
Родилась в Амурской области,живу в Московской области,г.Жуковский.

----------


## Настя

Россия - Москва

----------


## Йовомод

Всем БОЛЬШОЙ привет от тагильчан!!!

----------


## Liana

Урал!Нижний Тагил

----------


## Pensia

Была Тверская теперь Череповец Вологодской области.Знаете такой?

----------


## ddaan

> Череповец Вологодской области


Волдед оттуда..........:smile:

----------


## Оксана М

Всем Приветик!!!    Маяк(Молдова)   :Ok:

----------


## Kimmmi

А есть кто с г. Николаев?

----------


## DX-7

Россия- Новосибирск

----------


## Василий Ковальчик

Днепр!

----------


## muspage

на данный момент Россия,Омск

----------


## Евгений80

Украина-Винница.

----------


## vira

Украина -Ивано-Франковск

----------


## Alenushka

Россия - Воронеж

----------


## matrehin

Россия - Питер  :Ok:

----------


## Irpea

Россия-Москва

----------


## kaznach

Россия, Красноярский край, Зеленогорск

----------


## Nali

Камчатский край. Город Вилючинск-город моряков подводников, куда в последнее время любят ездить президенты россии. kiss

----------


## Нинелька

Я из города Сызрани Самарская область :flower:

----------


## Zorro

*Россия - Московская обл. - г.Долгопрудный*

----------


## Kmigura

Россия - Комсомольск-на-Амуре

----------


## A-G

*хухрындик*,
А ГРУЗИЯ где?:mad:

----------


## Алла и Александр

Россия - Сальск Ростовская область

----------


## Ингуша

Украина.Кривой Рог. :Ok:

----------


## Ludochka-69

Ставрополь

----------


## AntonL

БЕЛАРУСЬ!!! Минск))

----------


## Aima

Амвросиевка, Донецкая обл., Украина

----------


## vital-34

*AntonL*,
Земеля рад тебя видеть  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## AntonL

*vital-34*,
 :Pivo:

----------


## Ольвия

Украина, Кременчуг

----------


## prestig

*хухрындик*,
 А шо ж ты ,таки соседей не вписал в свой списочек длинненький  - Николаева , таки нету.....

----------


## prestig

*Kimmmi*,
 Если Николаев, который в Украине - тогда я - здрасьте!

----------


## Andrio

Россия - Екатеринбург

----------


## musbob

Россия, Переславль-Залесский, Ярославская обл.

----------


## Элеонорочка

*Алекандр*, А я родилась в Сальске Ростовской области!

В данный момент Россия, Республика Бурятия, Улан-Удэ

----------


## Ledi

> Россия, Переславль-Залесский, Ярославская обл.


*musbob*,
 :Ok: 


> Регистрация: 13.08.2007
> Адрес: Переславль-Залесский


Это нас/ форумчан/ так громко было слышно в вашем лесу и на озере в прошлом году  :Party: , что и вы решили к нам присоединиться? :wink: :Ok:

----------


## musbob

Да, только слышно было не из леса, а один приятель из Харькова написал другому в Переславле, тот сказал мне, а я, не веря своим ушам, полез искать источник этой дезы... Опоздал...:frown:

----------


## Mars4229

Из Энгельса я,-это где Гагарин приземлился, где Л. Кассиль жил А. Шнитке ему соседом был,  где троллейбусы делают и ТУ-160 летают))  
(Саратовские - не дадут соврать!)

----------


## БешАная

Москва) Всем трям)

----------


## серж 39

Пензенская обл.,г.Нижний Ломов

----------


## Мирочка

Россия, Белгород  :Oj:

----------


## A-G

Опять грузия в пролете :Oj:

----------


## Артур15

Нижнекамск - Нефтяная столица России!!!!

----------


## Ольга Oskar

Россия, Алтайский край, славный град Барнаул

----------


## СИПСИК

Украина, Кременчуг

----------


## tataluna

КРАСНОДАРСКИЙ КРАЙ ст. Полтавская:smile:

----------


## goluba

Россия-Красногорск, Моск. обл.

----------


## Александрушка

Недавно переехали из Ярославля в Брест Беларусь!

----------


## Курица

Печоры, область Псковская(Это где Фестиваль проходил....)

----------


## ddaan

*Курица*,
Залетай в наш курятник,мы хорошие..........:biggrin: :flower:

----------


## Cricket

Волгоградская обл.,г.Волжский-самый зеленый город России:)

----------


## vital-34

*Александрушка*,
Привет земляки :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Курица

*ddaan*,



> Курица,
> Залетай в наш курятник,мы хорошие..........


...да я уж год почти  как летаю, но т.к. Курица - ниииизко- в одном разделе"Для ведущих". Вот думаю, пора круги-то расширяяяяяяяяяять...:biggrin: :Aga:

----------


## Анатольевна

Петропавловск - Казахстан

----------


## MARUSICHKA

Привет всем!:smile:Россия-Санкт Петербург. :Ok:

----------


## ЛенаСочи

Привет всем из Южной столицы!!! Россия - Сочи.

----------


## Вадимыч

> Привет всем из Южной столицы!!! Россия - Сочи.


Вот это ты зря...Ростов-на-Дону ещё существует,вместе с Добрыми котами:biggrin:

----------


## ddaan

> .Ростов-на-Дону


 :Aga: 
Даже президент так считает....:biggrin:

----------


## xuxusha

Гермния-Корбах

----------


## laki

привет всем Россия - Москва

----------


## ВасилК

Привет, Днепропетровск

----------


## Adara

Всем привет! Украина - Кременчуг.

----------


## Chakra

Красноярску привет)))))

----------


## sergey-

Украина Макеевка. Привет друзья!

----------


## Юрий15

Украина Радомышль Всем привет:smile:

----------


## ruzyaka

Привет всем! Россия-Москва!

----------


## Александр2404

Приветствую всех!!! Новосибирск!

----------


## Татуля

А я из Ижевска, всем приветик!

----------


## Natalia K

Казахстан  Астана.

----------


## N i c

Здравствуйте, всем. Извините, я немного не в тему, но зашёл в контакт и не смог спокойно закрыть страницу.

ПРОПАЛ РЕБЕНОК!!!!!
Попросили разместить во всех группах!
14 июня 2008 года в районе аэропорта г.Алматы украли 6-летнюю девочку,
Исраилову Томирис Аркеновну, дата рождения 16.12.2002 года. Приметы:
волосы – каштановые, длинные мелированные по длине; брови - густые;
глаза – карие; очень общительная. Была одета: Розовый сарафан с белой
рюшей. Убедительная просьба разместить в других группах !!! Надеюсь,
девочка найдётся!!! Просьба всем обладающим какой-либо информацией
обращаться по телефонам: дом. +7-727-251-69-10 моб. 7-702-181-3949
моб. 7-705-335-6216 моб. 7-705-163-0305 моб. 7-701-649-5530 БОЛЬШОЕ
ВОЗНАГРАЖДЕНИЕ ГАРАНТИРУЕТСЯ!!!
Просьба передать это сообщение в другие группы!!!


РЕБЯТА,ЕСЛИ ВЫ ЭТО ПРОЧИТАЛИ,ТО ПОЖАЛУЙСТА НЕ ОСТАВАЙТЕСЬ РАВНОДУШНЫМИ,РАЗМЕСТИТЕ ЭТО ГДЕ ТОЛЬКО МОЖНО...ВЕДЬ ТАКОЕ МОЖЕТ СЛУЧИТЬСЯ С КАЖДЫМ ИЗ НАС!

----------


## CJ Ars

Привет всем! Россия-Ставропольский край-г.Будённовск:smile:

----------


## BULTERKEKS

москва - женского рода
моск - мужского

----------


## Ramiata

Всем привет! Украина, Херсонская обл., г. Берислав.

----------


## Виктор Б.

Россия -Люберцы-Жулебино

----------


## КП

Россия Саратов 
Кулагин Павел,Лабух-кто еще из Саратова?

----------


## Maximuze

Всем респект!!! Россия, Ростовская область, г. Гуково

----------


## Коберник Александр

Украина . Жашков

----------


## Malina1

> И я тут одна...Тель-Авив, Израиль...
> __________________


Не одна.... Я тоже тут:tongue:Israel Haifa

----------


## Fiks

> Не одна.... Я тоже тутIsrael Haifa


Forever! :Pig Ball:  :Pooh Birth Day:  :Viannen 20:

----------


## Ledi

> ПРОПАЛ РЕБЕНОК!!!!!


*N i c*,
Это старое сообщение.
 Девочку нашли мёртвой 5 августа :frown: http://www.blogs.mail.ru/community/p...01AD7B3CE.html

----------


## десяточка

Приветики!!! Московская область, город Пущино

----------


## Chaos666

Россия. Воронеж

----------


## LORA_SEAGULL

Украина, Одесса

----------


## Маркиза24

РОССИЯ, ЯРОСЛАВСКАЯ ОБЛАСТЬ!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Ok:

----------


## liny

Киргизия-Фрунзе, Россия-Н.Новгород, Россия-Москва

----------


## georgi777000

Симферополь. Всем добра и счастья!
georgii.grigorev@mail.ru

----------


## Vladeush

Россия - Владикавказ!  :Aga:

----------


## Serzh

Казахстан - г.Темиртау

----------


## Jerson

ДА Здравствует Казахстан-Алматы

----------


## kukuchonok

Москва. Зеленоград.  :tongue:

----------


## goluba

УКРАИНА-РОССИЯ!


Родилась на Украине г. Харьков, выросла тоже на Украине(В Харьковской области Балаклейском р-не, И на Полтавщине в глубинке) Сейчас живу в очень ближнем подмосковье г. Красногорск, ну почти Москва. (Кстати еще кучу городов считаю своими родными: Иваново, Тула, Владимир, Торжок, даже Фрунзе-Бишкек Родина мужа бывшего, красивый город...) Так что всем"землякам" привет!!! :Ok:

----------


## aigul

Я с Украины. Маленький городок в Луганской области. Рубежное:biggrin:

----------


## Уралочка

А я с Урала. Челябинская область, город Сатка :Ok:

----------


## Доценко Татьяна

Украина - Николаев

----------


## федоришкин андрей

Калуга

----------


## jpligunova

Эстония

----------


## наталья сергеевна

Я з найпрекраснішої країни у світі УКРАЇНИ Луганська обл. м.Лутугине!!!

----------


## aleksa525

Россия-Анапа

----------


## Наследница Тьмы

Азербайджан-Баку. Родилась и выросла тут

----------


## Маргарита Феоктистова

Украина, город корабелов-Николаев....
Кто из Украины-пановЭ-зайдите в тему  "Кто из Украины"-там дайте ответ-пожалуйста.
valikkk- да, сосед???

----------


## Snatali

*УКРАИНА-ХАРЬКОВ. ВСЕХ С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ!!!!С ПРАЗДНИКАМИ! УДАЧИ,ПРОЦВЕТАНИЯ,ЗДОРОВЬЯ!*

----------


## masterarthur

Всех житилей нашей маленькой планеты,С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ.

----------


## kesha35

Россия, Вологда

----------


## LexusLatvia

Латвия, Рига. :wink:

----------


## Добрая Фея

Россия, Москва! :wink:
*Не Подарочек*, привет городу корабелов!
Бываю там каждое лето! У вас замечательный город!  :Aga:

----------


## Elen777

Я из Оренбургской области, также поздравляю форумчан С Новым 2009 годом!
___________
len162008@rambler.ru

----------


## LILY2709

Россия! Край серебряных родников -Удмуртия, город Можга.

----------


## djungaric

РОССИЯ, КАЗАНЬ:smile:

----------


## grinvich

Украина-Чернигов.Всех сПраздниками!!!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Украина-Чернигов.Всех с Праздниками!

----------


## ANGGY

РОССИЯ, Самый старый город ВЕЛИКИЙ НОВГОРОД.

----------


## михалкина

Россия - Свободный.
не на всех картах он есть.

----------


## Mono4ka

Россия, Самара))

----------


## Катя21

Россия - Нижний Новгород :smile:

----------


## bonich

> город корабелов-Николаев


Служил у вас на Николавщине в г. Первомайск-на-Буге !

----------


## O l g a

я из Украины, Харьковская область opplman2605@pochta.ru

----------


## anoshkina_larisa

я из Казахстана, Шымкент

----------


## Victory

Украина, Сумская область, город Глухов

----------


## bemol

Украина, г. Николаев

*Не Подарочек*,
 мы с Вами 31 октября общались на свадьбе моей дочери Кати с моим уже зятем Владимиром в ресторане "Ольвия". Спасибо Вам за организованный Вами праздник!!!!

----------


## orsia

Россия, Тамбов (эт где волки и лермонтовская казначейша)

----------


## Aki-осень

Россия - Москва :Oj:

----------


## hochmach

Родом с Саратовской обл,живу в Краснодарском крае с 1982 г, не считая Саратовский политех.Служил в ГСВГ.

----------


## Alexandr Ivashhenko

Россия, Ростовская область, станица Вешенская (это там, где жил М.А. Шолохов "Тихий Дон").

----------


## zibrov

Украина - Костополь

----------


## hochmach

*хухрындик*,Предлагаю КРАСНОДАРСКИЙ край объединить,мы же малая семья.Во как сказал.Хм....

----------


## Свестулька

:flower:  :flower:  :flower:  Калуга  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## лорена

Казахстан город Рудный.

----------


## Светла ночка

Россия - Москва  :flower:

----------


## shoymama

Россия

----------


## ovesil

Россия, Башкортостан,г.Ишимбай

----------


## anutta

Kaliningraaad)

najmite na ssilku plz!!!

http://valentine.magiclands.ru/lovetree/5336346577

----------


## Наттка

Россия - Минусинск, Красноярский край.
Всем привет, респект и .....!!

----------


## f1r3starter

Москва,лучший город в мире!

----------


## Владимир Марченко

Россия, Тула!

----------


## hochmach

Её моё и сколько ж нас.Это целая НАЦИЯ причём не имеющая границ.

----------


## DGмарина

РЫБИНСК!!!!!!

----------


## Reahorn

Украина - Кировоград, Кировоградская область.

----------


## Индира Ганди

Украина - Донецкая обл. г. Мариуполь

----------


## messer75

РОССИЯ- БЕЛГОРОД

----------


## Джэйре-amigo

Киев - Украина! И немножко Карпатский перевал на границе с Румынией!   ;)))

----------


## Вячеслав Г

Россия.Курганская область...

proletariat65@mail.ru

----------


## Nikol

Россия - Сызрань

----------


## HondaDio

Украина,Винница

----------


## natalka666

Россия, Пермь!

----------


## bogema

Всех приветствую!Родом из Харькова - живу на острове Афродиты Кипр.

----------


## бригантина

> Всех приветствую


Не поверишь!!! Но мы тебе рады!!!:biggrin:

----------


## bogema

Бригантиночка любимая!верю,верю,я вам тоже очень рада :Aga: С наступающим женским днём 8 марта,поздравляю всю женскую половину нашего любимого форума! :flower: !

----------


## Александринка

Россия-Александров Владимирской области

----------


## fagota

Привет всем. Россия. Ростов-на-Дону.

----------


## Римма Казань

Россия-Татарстан-Казань








Нам 1004 года

----------


## dushca kompanii

ПРИВЕТ ВСЕМ! РОССИЯ   ПЕРМСКИЙ КРАЙ    ГОРОД ГУБАХА:tongue:
ЗОВУТ ОЛЬГА!

----------


## стадия

Россия-Краснодар, привет всем!

----------


## larisa d

Россия. Омск.

----------


## АлександрI

Всем привет и доброго времени суток!!! Московская область город Павлово Посад.
Александр

----------


## mamakorzhiha

Всем привет! Россия-Кандалакша и Украина-Харьков, хоть разорвисьkuku

----------


## Programkin

Всем приветик! Россия-Владимир.

----------


## Laris-a

Нижний Новгород

----------


## kovliv

Привет я из Украины г.Энергодар(Запорожской обл):tongue: :Pivo:

----------


## Сенова Оксана

Россия- магнитогорск

----------


## Лидия Николаевна

Всем привет.Россия.М.О.г.Домодедово.

----------


## Викторинка

Украина - Днепропетровск

----------


## djimi

УКРАИНА, ДОНЕЦКАЯ ОБЛАСТЬ, ЕНАКИЕВО :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## oxanaageeva

Здравствуйте!Проживаю в Росии.г.Белоярский.

----------


## Настасья

всем большой привет!я из России,г. Нижний Новгород:wink:

----------


## mihanik

Россия, Челябинская обл., г.Юрюзань :Ha:

----------


## Apch-hi

Россия, Архангельская область, Северодвинск!

----------


## kovliv

Я из Энергодара Запорожской обл.Всем привет

----------


## АУРИКА77

Украина-Харьковская обл. :Ok:

----------


## vekona

г.Северодвинск, остров Ягры,  Архангельская область

----------


## kcbel

Россия, Белгород

----------


## елена рощина

*хухрындик*,
 ой, большое вам спасибочки!скачала минусовочку,которую долго найти не могла!УРААААА!!!!!! по вашей ссылке,Была в вашем чудесном городе 2 раза,правда:smile: :Ok:  :flower:  давно!но до сих пор в восторге,и очень еще хочется,но пока нет времени и возможности СПАСИБО!!!!

----------


## sharap

Московская область, Люберцы.
"Кто где родился, там и пригодился", но не человек рулит, он только пассажир.
Здоровьечка всем и вся.

----------


## Арчи

Россия-Москва

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Россия, Рязанская область, город Михайлов

----------


## елена рощина

Город Конаково тверской области на верхней Волге!!:smile:

----------


## Лучик Дон

Украина - Севастополь.

----------


## удача

ВСЕМ ПРИВЕТ!!!!   УКРАИНА ГОРОД ХАРЦЫЗСК.  


ЕЛЕНА

----------


## wild_dog_dinka

У меня вот такой вопрос созрел, возможно  такая тема уже была, тогда стоит её удалить, но всё же есть  на этом форуме кто-нибудь из Свердловской области?

----------


## Junika

Россия - Екатеринбург
эх... мало нас...

----------


## kaznarina

РФ, Оренбургская область, на реке Урал. Мы и в Азии, и в Европе... и Казахстан полчаса езды :Ok:

----------


## Milashka777

Россия - Липецк!

----------


## Марина Дудник

Россия - Южный Урал - Магнитогорск.

----------


## ПОДОЛЯНА

Украина -- Харьков

----------


## leha3650

*Новороссийск* - Россия

----------


## konyk

Украина - Владимирец

----------


## Melodi

Баку :)

----------


## Yana Leto

РОССИЯ-СТАВРОПОЛЬ.

----------


## DANmuzland

И вновь СТАВРОПОЛЬ! 
Всем доброго здоровья!

----------


## viv

Украина, АРКрым.
Всех приветствую на форуме, удачи и счастья!!!!!
*******rambler.ru

----------


## Tolik_S

Украина,Ровенская обл.г.Дубно:wink: "Музыканты всех стран,соеденяйтесь!"

----------


## Лев

> "Музыканты всех стран,соеденяйтесь!"


Едины музыканты не только музыкой: "Музыканты всех стран, наливайте!" :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## notka47

россия

----------


## Kraft103

Россия-Щёлково+Украина - Мариуполь
Мы вместе))))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Boyarin

Россия Ростовская обл. г. Шахты

----------


## notka47

> россия


Вологда

----------


## adi-dina

Санкт-Петербург

----------


## marishkastarr

Россия - Воркута !!!
Я с Вами ребята !!!

----------


## Ленюся

Привет всем! Я из Удмуртии - такой маленький родниковый край! Ижевск!))))

----------


## Irinalbs

Здравствуйте! Я из Владивостока!

----------


## Серж

Украина!Киев :Ok: 
sota2007sota@mail.ru

----------


## SOK_89

Белоруссия, Гомель

----------


## Jora

> Россия-Октябрьский(Башкортостан)...уж я точно один:(


Привет,земляк! Ты не один! Октябрьский мой родной город!:smile:
А сейчас Москва(Железнодорожный)

----------


## Darianna

Я из Минска (Беларусь)

----------


## gala65

Камчатка

----------


## simpopushka

Россия,Питер:smile:

----------


## елена рощина

[IMG]http://*********ru/592702.jpg[/IMG]
Конаково Тверская область

----------


## Androsh

Баку-Иваново-Таганрог-Нижний Новгород-Тула-Цоссен-Тула-МОСКВА !!!

----------


## richardiii20

Россия, Ростов-на-Дону:cool:

----------


## oksa

Россия - Приморский край - село Лазо

----------


## luckylad

живу - Россия, Саратов
родился - Россия, Волгоградская область, Жирновский р-н, р.п. Линёво

----------


## Лобова Леночка

Россия-Уссурийск:rolleyes:

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Владимир!

----------


## NataRus

Россия-Чекалин-Суворов:rolleyes:

----------


## Моряки черноморцы

Одесса-мама.Контрабас.Дикий Z.

----------


## Alenajazz

Россия! Родилась в Иркутской области. Живу и работаю в Таганроге (Ростовская область)

----------


## jojo

Может уже я опоздал, но все же...
Первоуральск, иногда бываю на форуме

----------


## Lokos56

Германия.  Недалече от Бремена.

----------


## Мэмлайт

Россия - Балаково, Саратовской обл.

----------


## Моняша

Россия. Калужская область. город Обнинск (Первый Наукоград России)

----------


## Щукарь

Россия. Свердловская область.

----------


## Дядька Ян

Гражданин Мира.Основная база Россия









С уважением ко ВСЕМ!

----------


## stinger66

Беларусь, Гомель

----------


## Тоня Уманская

Одесса,всем привет

----------


## KAlinchik

г.Хмельницкий,Украина

----------


## Alenajazz

> Украина


А мы тут на границе с Украиной - Таганрог!

----------


## Янат

Украина Донецк :Ok:

----------


## Tajussa

Россия - Свердловская область

----------


## Anytka-80

УКРАИНА ЛУГАНСКАЯ ОБЛАСТЬ ГОРОД СЧАСТЬЕ!!!!!

ВСЕМ ВАМ ЕГО(СЧАСТЬЯ) ЖЕЛАЮ!!!

----------


## ajnbybz

Россия, Удмуртия, п.Кизнер Лена

----------


## Владимир Волошин

Украина, Мариуполь.

----------


## raritetca

А я из г.Ставрополя!!

----------


## АлександрТ

Россия - Новосибирск

----------


## Семушка

г Щелково Московская область!!!

----------


## nurgulya

Семушка  скажите а есть в Щёлково детские вокальные студии ищу для девочки 5 лет она год занималась в непоседах но теперь возить тяжело и далеко мы живём в Балашихе-ваши соседи.

----------


## nataly_laygurt

Беларусь - Мозырь

----------


## lilyhca

Украина, Харьковская обл., Краснокутск.

----------


## Зарница

Россия - Новгородская область

----------


## 5Astalavista5

Украина. Комсомольск

----------


## Михона

Днепропетровск,Украина

----------


## Rimmochka

Россия, Республика Башкортостан

----------


## Mynhayzen

Україна. Волинська обл. м.Луцьк

----------


## SAXjr

> Одесса,всем привет


Гы )) Привет )))  :Vah:

----------


## Tasya30

Ураина- г. Артёмовск Донецкой области

----------


## d-vovik-j

Беларусия Гомельская обл.г.Светлогорск :Ok:

----------


## oksi7771

Казахстан - Караганда

----------


## SHAIKER

*oksi7771*,
 Где где?
В Караганде!:biggrin:
Привет землякам!

----------


## kok1867

Мурманск - Привет всем с Заполярья. У нас 1 декабря начнется полярная ночь,хотя уже и так почти всё время темно, солнышка нет совсем ...грустно
kok1867@yandex.ru

----------


## koshka66

Россия!!! ХМАО-Югра

----------


## svetlana-tyulina

Россия - Красноярск!

----------


## Людмила ZUM

Людмила Щурова-Ленинградская область, пос. Рощино

----------


## lyusi-09

Россия Приморский край, курорт Шмаковка :flower:

----------


## ksyha84

РОССИЯ - ЯРОСЛАВЛЬ!!! :Ok:

----------


## evgeda

Россия,Саратовская обл - г.Энгельс

----------


## Юлия Антипина

Россия-Омск

----------


## Лайн

Украина,Крым,Севастополь

----------


## Tigrena

Украина,Крым,Феодосия

----------


## Ирямбер

КРАЙНИЙ СЕВЕР - ЯНАО НАДЫМСКИЙ Р-Н

----------


## Li-ONa

Moskow, Рашен Федерейшен :Aga:

----------


## NataliaIP

Россия - Иркутская обл., г.Ангарск

----------


## ruch

Германия, Нидерзаксен

----------


## Лев

> Moskow, Рашен Федерейшен


Поражает, как русские не любят свой родной язык - ни в одной стране такого нет отношения к своему языку(засоряют - да, это везде)...

----------


## Ирина Викторовна муза

Чернигов всех приветствует!!!

----------


## tenden

Сахалинская область!

----------


## andriagent

ЮГРА!  Всем  привет!  Это округ Ханты-Мансийский!

----------


## polina33

Украина, г.Запорожье

----------


## Старый Лабух

> Украина, г.Запорожье


Нехай щастить!!!:biggrin:

----------


## арома

привет! город Пермь ,  Россия

----------


## Алла11

"Это Ленинград? Город на Неве?"   А это Самара-город на Волге!!!  Всем  здрасте!  kvetckin2010@yandex.ru

----------


## Испанский ГалстоГ

Саратов мать его:biggrin:

----------


## тотойти

А ну-ка, Владикавказ,хором: "Мы зде-е-ее-есь !!!!!!!!!:biggrin:

----------


## Алексей Пашин

От куда дровишки?
Из лесу вестимо...

Я из города на Неве - Санкт-Петербург, прадо сейчас живу у жены в городе КОЛПИНО (20 мин. от СПб)

----------


## noroha

Я из Днепродзержинска . Кто здесь есть отзовитесь!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Benya

> У меня вот такой вопрос созрел, возможно  такая тема уже был


Есть такая темка в разделе "Обо всем".

----------


## бантики

Привет!!!! А из Москвы есть ктооооооооооооо?:smile:

----------


## Megatoi

Казахстан..Восточный..Усть-Каменогорск!Всем прива!!!

----------


## t2t2t22

Привет из Харькова!!!

----------


## mar16

Россия, Казань

----------


## NATASHA Po

Привет из Крыма!!!!:wink:

----------


## zalatulka

Чувашия, Алатырь

----------


## Пражачка

Ну, здрасЬте это Я. 
Я родилась в Сибири Омск, училась в  Ярославле и Питере. Живу сейчас в Праге, часто езжу в Черновцы.

----------


## Орхидея

Россия, Петербург.

----------


## Ирина Викторовна муза

Я с Украины всем привет!!!

----------


## Старый Лабух

> Я с Украины всем привет!!!


Здоровеньки булы! :flower:  А откуда с Украины?

----------


## Почему

Россия-Новосибирск

----------


## Древнейший

*Почему*,
 Привет Сибирякам!  :Ok:

----------


## Svetanga

Беларусь, Минск

----------


## арома

а я из Перми!

----------


## Сутягина

Привет всем из Чувашии! Земляки, отзывайтесь!

----------


## Ладушка

*wild_dog_dinka*,
 Привет землякам! :flower:

----------


## olga08

Привет из Краснодара!

----------


## Елена-Забава

Из прекрасного города Днепропетровска шлю свой привет!(Украина)

----------


## po4emy4ka

ЖЫВІ, БЕЛАРУСЬ!!! :Ok:

----------


## Паучара

Махачкала

----------


## po4emy4ka

Беларусь, Солигорск :Ok:  - город шахтеров. всем привет!

----------


## Тандрик

Ловите привет из Киева!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## MILMA

*inna-mihajlovna*,
Привет, я из Минска

----------


## Владимир Матвийчук

Привет всем! А не проще в профиле указать, кто откуда? Если все здесь отметятся, то никто уже никого и ничего не найдёт.

----------


## SOSED

> А не проще в профиле указать, кто откуда?


Ну наконец-то здравая мысль!!!!!!
Зайдите в мою тему, там всё это расписано!!!!

----------


## princese

А я из Омска, а также некоторое отношение имею и к Алтаю :Aga:  :flower:

----------


## АнжеликаЧ

Привет!!! Я из Новомосковска Днепропетровской обл. (Украина)!!!

----------


## Почти оптимист

Кипр-Лимассол
Всем тепла  с солнечного острова!

----------


## Alenajazz

Интересно! А почему нет в опроснике стран Африки? А у нас на форуме, между тем, есть такие люди!:biggrin:

----------


## lenok_64

Россия - Лесной Свердловская область

----------


## irischka15

Украина, Черкассы
Германия, Штуттгарт
всем привет :flower:

----------


## Galina NWKZ

Россия. Кузбасс. Новокузнецк. У нас мороз под40!!! Всем тепла и удачи!:biggrin:

----------


## Овечка

Россия, Нижегородская область

----------


## дирехтор

Краснодарский край.
 Говорят что: "Если есть на свете рай, то - это Краснодарский край"

----------


## kenotron

Кемпска волость. Эта царская морда чуть не профинькал мою родину шведам. Спасибо Милославскому, предотвратил злодеяние.

----------


## Роман Смирнов

Красноярск сити!) Азербайджанское кафе "Алышар" (Огонь) на окраине города, основной контингент-молодежь не старше 25ти(, просят клубняк, на мое пение накакать вообщем то. Спасают клиенты за 30, поэтому на жизнь иногда хватает...Думаю это только начало и все впереди, пытаюсь оставаться в позитиве!

----------


## Елана

А я из Кирова! **

----------


## РУСЛАНЫЧ

Беларусь

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Из Омска я Омичка(ударение как у Москвичей)!!!Это в Западной Сибири она в Азии(у нас самая устойчивая плата земли),город миллионник(ведущих тьма и маленькая тележка).Так что милости просим!Земляки-коллеги,чтож нас так мало?

----------


## Вера55

Курган

----------


## korolenok

Юрга, Кемеровская область. Сибирь.

----------


## Лунная ночь

Березники,  Пермский край.

----------


## Natalya.R

Германия,Оснабрюк

----------


## SvetaH

Родом из беларуси (Полоцк) а живу в  Одинцово (Московсой обл.).
Одинцово - Полоцк!

----------


## ANDREAS26

Вюрцбург-Германия.   До  переезда  жил  в  Павлодарской обл, с.Константиновка.

----------


## С.Н.

ПРивет! Я из Москвы!:wink:

----------


## Natali_T

Казахстан, Петропавловск

----------


## Оля-ля 68

Россия.Город Сызрань Самарская область.Красивый и уютный городок на Волге!!!!

----------


## Maestros

Сам с Владимирской губернии, а живу везде(сейчас в Вологде-где).

----------


## irinka26

Ульяновская область, родина Ленина. Волжане мы!!!

----------


## love_mi

Иркутск, Россия

----------


## labux_vasyl_m

Украина - Львов!

----------


## Марфа Васильна Я

Россия, Магнитогорск

----------


## khima

Россия, Пермский край, г.Чайковский.

----------


## yrinka1

Россия, Краснодарский край. :Ok:

----------


## sweta-skripka

Россия, Красноярский край :Aga: :tongue: :Ok:

----------


## Anna Russia

Россия - Челябинск :smile:

----------


## Мария Молодцова

Россия, Самарская область, Тольятти

----------


## ШОКолад

БАРНАУЛ!!! Сибирь!!! АУУУУУУУУУУУУУУ

----------


## изумрудинка

ПРИВЕТ ВСЕМ С КРАЯ ИЗУМРУДНОГО Г. АСБЕСТ, ПОС. МАЛЫШЕВА:tongue: КТО ЕСТЬ РЯДОМ?

----------


## mariSh_a

Россия - Алтайский край - г. Бийск

----------


## toniki

я смотрю, из Нягани я одна... в списке городов даже Ханты-Масийска нет... 
привет северянам! :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj:

----------


## BESElka

РОССИЯ - Нижегородская обл, г.САРОВ  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
интересно, А ПОЧЕМУ СТОЛБИК "РОССИЯ" не растет????:redface:kuku

----------


## larisa1307

минск, беларусь

----------


## magnusstudio

Украина-Харьков!

----------


## LEPA

Привет из Киева.
Старый лабух, в последнее  время приходится  немного "Тамадеть".

----------


## ольга михайловна

Удмуртия! мы из глазова!!!

----------


## Люсиль

Россия,  город Чапаевск!

----------


## melani.nata

Беларусь- Г. Мозырь

----------


## вжик

Украина Донецкая обл. г. Макеевка.Как классно,что всех нас объеденяет музыка!

----------


## Разина Светлана

Казахстан- Петропавловск

----------


## veresen

Всем привет!!!  Я из города Хмельницкий Украина!:rolleyes:

----------


## olga2505

Архангельск

----------


## таня1979

Аркадак, Саратовская область, всем привет!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## djAllexAnders

Германия/Штуттгарт

Всех отцов - с праздничком!

----------


## юрик71

можно было бы Казахстан выделить отдельной строкой!
Кызылорда

----------


## olga_rulezzz

Россия - Московская область

----------


## МаЛена

Россия - Подмосковье - Воскресенск

----------


## shhegl-igor

Россия, Ростов-на-Дону

----------


## olga335

Украина, Крым, Бахчисарай.Рада,что с вами!!!

----------


## lejla-nau

Россия - Ульяновская область. Мне очень нравится Ваш форум!

----------


## Muzikantka

Россия, Самара.

----------


## Galina78

Россия, Москва.

----------


## кицюньчик

Украина,  Закарпатье.

----------


## Страшила

Зашла - обалдела - осталась
Россия, Белгород

----------


## Mazaykina

> можно было бы Казахстан выделить отдельной строкой!


Юр, когда делался этот опрос (больше 2-х лет назад)- можно было только 10 пунктов писать. Сейчас я бы уже сделала по другому.

----------


## черника

Россия -  родной город, где много золотых огней и холостых парней - Саратов. Всем привет! :flower:

----------


## vladiant

Италия. Рим.

----------


## elenalogachova

Доброе утро! Я недавно на этом форуме, и не смотря на такой короткий срок, форум мне пришёлся по душе. Чувствуется. что здесь креативные , идейные тамадули и профессионалы своего дела. Думаю, что буду и я вам полезна. Живу я в цветущей высокогорной Башкирии.

----------


## Alex6767

Здравствуйте я из Алтайского края. Привет всем форумчанам!!!!:smile:

----------


## Васютка

Россия - Ярославль

----------


## Леська

здравствуйте, меня зовут Олеся. Я из России - г.Самара

----------


## Ирусик77

привет всем я из калуги. хореограф с высшим образованием. буду рада познакомиться и подружиться!!!

----------


## Helena_BlOND

Добрый день! Меня зовут Елена. Я из Украины,г.Житомир.

----------


## Cветлана Форелли

Приветствую всех жителей этого замечательного сайта!!! КАЗАХСТАН-моя Республика.Живу в красивом городе УРАЛЬСК !!! :flower:

----------


## Ladkin

Здравствуйте! 
Алма-Ата, Казахстан  :Ok:

----------


## валентина шевякова

Всем , здравствуйте! Этот сайтик обнаружила случайно и сразу можно сказать влюбилась!Высказываться пока боюсь!Такие здесь профи...Я из сибирского городка Черепаново- Новосибирск. Рада  знакомству и общению! На сайте полный "чайник"

----------


## Ольга Тюнева

Россия  - Санкт-Петербург
Здравствуйте, я на сайте относительно недавно :Ok:

----------


## Вера Кр

Привет! Я из Москвы! Приятно познакомиться!!! :Aga:

----------


## Anfisa23

Здравствуйте! Я из Самары =)

----------


## Юлия 79

Россия, Новосибирск!
очень рада , что нашла ваш сайт!!!

----------


## Лань

Россия, город Муром. Именно о нём стихотворение Александра Першакова:

Вы бывали когда-нибудь в Муроме?
Вы бывали в "читальне былин",
Где дома с тяжкой ношею – думами,
Утопают в дыханьи рябин?
Деревянные, низкие, древние,
Что же может ещё быть родней –
Это память России заветная,
Это тихая грусть наших дней.
Вы бывали когда-нибудь в Муроме?
Прикасались ли к тайне святой,
Когда звоны свои изумрудные
Сыплют храмы над синей Окой?
Золотые, лучистые, вечные -
Им стоять и стоять на Руси -
Это радость России сердечная,
Это свет благодатной стези.
Вы бывали когда-нибудь в Муроме?...

----------


## Юляся

:smile:Рада приєднатися до вашого милого товариства. Вас вітає Львів!

----------


## Svetlana tamada

Здравствуйте! Вас приветствует Украина, г.Борисполь

----------


## GALKA

Доброго времени суток! Украина, Киев.

----------


## Tosilda

Всем привет из Иркутска! :wink:

----------


## Малютка Чики

Добрый день!
Из Петропавловска-Камчатского желаю Всем удачи!

----------


## nkiev81

я из Костаная (Казахстан)

----------


## Татьяна Манаськина

Здравствуйте! Я родом из Ульяновской области, живу и работаю в с. Приволжье Самарской области - Россия.
С уважением Татьяна

----------


## Митита

Здравствуйте! 
Россия, Ростов-на-Дону

----------


## Иньчик

Чуть-чуть опоздала с приветствием,я вас витаю,город-герой Севастополь.

----------


## Kescha

Привет всем! Вас приветствует Германия.
Но сердце моё осталось в Тюмени.

----------


## sosna041

Беларусь-город Минск!

----------


## Nikka

Приветствую всех! Я из Украины, город Северодонецк!!!

----------


## АННЕТ

Здравствуйте, я из солнечного Забайкалья город Краснокаменск

----------


## natascha-sam

Добрый день всем!!!Я из Курганской области!!!!
Рада, что нашла этот сайт!!!!
Всем удачи и хорошего настроения!!!

----------


## Rail

Здравствуйте! Я из города Бирска,респ.Башкортостан.

----------


## Натальяночка

Здравствуйте! Я из Башкортостана ! Город Учалы.

----------


## berezvika

Здравствуйте. Я из Новосибирска :-)

----------


## Люба Беликова

Добрый вечер всем! Я из Нижнего Новгорода.

----------


## sersch

Всем доброго времени суток. 

В данный момент проживаю в Германии,до этого в Караганде.

----------


## lana2010

Здравствуйте!  я из Германии.:smile:

----------


## as111

Здравствуйте!Я из солнечного Казахстана!
Всем хорошего настр :Ok: оения от посещения этого замечательного форума!

----------


## MOPO

Ребята, вы хоть бы аватарки нормальные сделали! А то безликие какие-то ...:biggrin:

----------


## Люба Беликова

Сделаем обязательно!

----------


## диана черкасова

Здравствуйте! Я из Кемеровской области, г. Междуреченск

----------


## ANLeva1

Россия -  ХМАО г. Мегион.

----------


## dariana_7

Россия - Кузбасс - Междуреченск:wink:

----------


## TIMOHA69

Россия -Владивосток -Славянка

----------


## *Юля*

Всем привет!!! Я из Украины, Днепропетровск!!

----------


## An_deor

Россия - Барнаул!

----------


## Именинка

Всем привет!я из Казахстана. Костанай. :Ok:

----------


## perchenia

> Всем привет!я из Казахстана. Костанай.
> __________________


ПРИВЕТ,ЗЕМЛЯЧКА!!!:biggrin: :Pivo:  :flower: 
Сейчас живу в России\8лет\ в Магнитогорске,но душой всё там же в Рудном\т.е. рядышком\,мотаюсь при каждом удобном случае-"ТАМ ТЕПЛО!ТАМ МОЯ МАМА!" :Ok:

----------


## Irina V

ПРИВЕТ ВСЕМ!!!!!!!
БЕЛАРУСЬ - МОГИЛЁВ!!!!!!!!

----------


## GlazOlga

Здравствуйте, Удмуртия, Ижевск, Россия!

----------


## pampelmusa

Германия. Живу на севере.

----------


## Leon Skolnik

Privet,
 Connecticut,Westport.Rodilsya v Minske

----------


## buba_nata

Привет из Сибири! Россия. Иркутская область, г. Тулун

----------


## Ирина Сенчилова

О, почти земляки! Я из Вихоревки.Позвольте пожать вашу руку, дорогая Ната!

----------


## Надя Р.

Россия - Одинцово  :Aga:

----------


## НиколаИчь

Только зарегился! 
Приветствую достопочтенную публику этого форума!
Я с Украины, Донецкая обл. г. Константиновка!

----------


## Александрия

Всем приветики, а я из города Канска, Красноярского края))):biggrin:

----------


## alevtina61

Я из Луганска.

----------


## darinaros

Россия - Волгоград

----------


## gayoksana

РОССИЯ, Сибирь,Братск

----------


## valentinka86

Новониколаевский район  Волгоградская область Россия

----------


## новожидова яна

россия минусинск

----------


## elchka

Россия, Дубна Московская область.

----------


## Надежка

Россия-матушка,г. Новодвинск,Архангельская область

----------


## Триолька

РОССИЯ,СИБИРЬ,КЕМЕРОВО.

----------


## Ирина Ивановна Русак

Россия, г. Оренбург

----------


## Deema

Петропавловск - Казахстан :smile: всем привет

----------


## overload

*gayoksana*,
 Ой, какая Вы красивая...

----------


## Лев

> Адрес: *Икрутская* обл


Зайди к себе в кабинет - исправь:rolleyes:

----------


## Isadora

я из Владивостока, Приморский край РФ)))

----------


## Ириска Ч

А я живу в Волгограде.
Родилась в Кронштадте, жила в Орле, Чите, Казахстане (Чимкент), Туле, С-петербурге.

----------


## petrovna2106

Россия, Кузбасс, Киселевск

----------


## 1рина

Ну возЬмите меня!!! Я из Саратова! :Aga:

----------


## Марина ан

Россия, Новосибирская область.

----------


## selenka07

Украина, Полтавская обл. оржица

----------


## СаЖа

Украина - Чернигов

----------


## zironjka6791

Доброго дня ! Вас вітає Сонячне Закарпаття !!!  Україна.

----------


## melani.nata

Белоруссия- Мозырь

----------


## Алисаа

Россия. Ростов-на-Дону

----------


## Jeka67

О!..  kuku Красноярский край, г.Железногорск!!!  :Pivo:  :flower:  :Ha:

----------


## Julia25

Кировоград, Украина!:smile:

----------


## Олюньчик

Волжский

----------


## Олюньчик

Россия






















Telecharger des programmes

----------


## pilylia

Украина, Волынская обл., г. Луцк

----------


## orhideya

> Приветствую всех жителей этого замечательного сайта!!! КАЗАХСТАН-моя Республика.Живу в красивом городе УРАЛЬСК !!!


Приветик  землячка! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## AleXXL Che

Всем привет! Я из Перми!

----------


## Eliana

Гиссен-Германия

----------


## bratsk65

Россия -Братск.Иркутской области. :Ok:

----------


## Петрова Мария

Живу в России городе над Енисеем Красноярске. От каждого посещения сайта получаю огромное удовольствие :Vah:

----------


## Анна Юрьевна

Россия, Воронеж.

----------


## Крымчанка

Какая география!
В опросе отметилась!
Привет из солнечного Крыма! Евпатория!

----------


## Tatusik74

Россия-Североморск!:biggrin:

----------


## Santana

Белоруссия - Брест:smile:

----------


## Vredinka

Россия-Калужская область-Обнинск

----------


## pampelmusa

Я не поняла ,как здесь о тмечаться. Я из Германии. Нижняя Саксония.

----------


## nanewich

Беларусь, Минская обл., г.Клецк

----------


## Kudesnik76

Россия, Белгород.

----------


## Ларисочка

Лариса, Белгород)))))

----------


## usenelena

Россия. Нижегородская область.

----------


## Lotos Kay

Здравствуйте!
Вливаюсь в вашу дружную компанию, принимаете?:smile:
Украина  - США, Флорида

----------


## storog8

Оля. Россия, Алтайский край.

----------


## dviv

Владимир. Россия. Ставропольский край

----------


## dviv

Уважаемые модераторы объясните пожалуйста как загрузить музыку на нужные сообщения. А то я 3 дня блука как катенок. ничего не могу понять. Заранее спасибо

----------


## faina

Россия. Красноярский край

----------


## karapuzzz

Россия, Хабаровский край, Комсомольск на Амуре

----------


## sori

Здравствуйте, а я с Амурской области, город Свободный.

----------


## luchiklk

россия.приморскии край.владивосток

----------


## Ymisha

Муром - Москва- Раменское (МО)

----------


## Полякова Ольга

Ну и я тоже проявлюсь - Москва.

----------


## Natalischa

Всем привет! Ну, как и большинство, я из России, а город - Ухта.

----------


## Gulyfiya

А я из Энгельса - города спутника города Саратова

----------


## IRISKA-KISKA

Доброго времени суток!!! Я из РОССИИ! Республика Марий-Эл

----------


## hel-ga

Здравствуйте! Я из Беларуси, г. Светлогорск:smile:

----------


## tatka17

Россия - Котельнич:rolleyes:

----------


## tatka17

Всем привет!

----------


## Muzira

Солнечнодольск Ставропольского края

----------


## gayoksana

Братск, Иркутская область :Ok:

----------


## Dakota

Доброго времени суток).

Россия, Уссурийск. Только пожалуйста не спрашивайте про тигров. Они у нас по улицам не ходят - не хотят наверное).

----------


## орбит

привет! Брест стал моим родным городом!

----------


## stepannn

Россия-г. Кирово-Чепецк  Кировская область (Вятка)

----------


## Nita Vi

Привет) я из Санкт-Петербурга

----------


## insuminka

Привет, я ещё тут не отмечалась, я родилась на Украине, живу в Германии:biggrin:

----------


## skomorox

> живу в Германии


 ну и живи дальше! За это надо выпить! А мы не возражаем!:biggrin:

----------


## insuminka

> ну и живи дальше!


А это уже без вариантов, никуда не денешься, буду жить :Aga:

----------


## Снорк

Здравствуйте!Я из Ростовской области, г.Каменск-Шахтинский.Ау, земляки!

----------


## Ирыська

Здравствуйте форумчанки! Меня зовут Ирина. Я из Забайкалья, г. Чита.

----------


## shhegl-igor

*Снорк*,
 я из Шахт, в среду едем к вам в Каменск к музыкантам в гости, Адрюха сакс-альт, Валера Абас, Юра баянист

----------


## Акварелька

Россия, Москва

----------


## tattochka

Привет! Россия, Москва.

----------


## Илька

Всем привет! Меня зовут Илья, Ведущий (тамада)-вокалист. Россия г. Владимир

----------


## Радмила

Добрый день, а может вечер, всем желаю счастья я!!!!!!! Россия -Смоленск

----------


## luchiklk

добрый вечер-(день).добрый час,я приветствую всех вас.Всегда над злобой возвышается добро,в любую тьму проникнет лучик света.От теплых слов становится тепло.Планеты Мир прекрасней нет планеты!

----------


## olyalya_83

Здраствуйте!!! Меня зовут Ольга, я из Подольска

----------


## училка67

Привет,я тоже новичок.
Ваш сайт как в море МАЯЧОК.
Хочу полезной здесь я быть, 
 И вам всем дружбу предложить:)

----------


## училка67

Ой, я от избытка чувств забыла написать откуда я.
А сами выбирайте..........
Родом с Украины, в детском саду начала работать в Ахтубинске (Астраханской области), а сейчас живу в Москве.

----------


## ink 13

привет всем я -новичок меня зовут Оксана , я из Саратова

----------


## PAN

> я из Саратова


С чем тебя и поздравляем...
Хороший город... Огней там много... Золотых...
Знаем...
И музыкантов много... хороших...
А вот теперь есть Оксана... с ником, очень похожим на название ресурса...:biggrin:... :Ok:

----------


## MI-LADI

Рада приветствовать всех форумчан !!! Разрешите представиться: Татьяна из Белоруссии. :flower:

----------


## diatonika

Беларусь - Могилев  :flower:

----------


## Шураша

Александр. Россия, Владивосток.

----------


## Juliya Star

Юляшка...я из Волгодонска:)))

----------


## jakoveschka

Всем привет!
Меня зовут Наталья, я ведущая из Донецка (Украина).
Надеюсь, что общение на этом сайте принесет пользу не только мне, а главное -ВАМ, мои уважаемые коллеги!

----------


## Таня9

Привет всем! Я Татьяна из Киева.

----------


## Puse4ka

Всем привет! Меня Зовут Юлия, я из Новосибирска.  :Aga:

----------


## Марина 66

Россия - Уфа!!!

----------


## ЖеняСПб

Приветствую всех собравшихся !
Меня зовут Женя . Я из Петербурга.

----------


## veragolovacheva

Приветствую всех!!Я из Омска!!

----------


## ГюрзаЙка

Здрасти!
Я из Дальнегорска. Приморский край.

----------


## Елена Ширшина

Привет! Россия - Большой Камень!,это в Приморском крае!!

----------


## Галинка81

Привет всем. Я с Украины, Сумская область. А как тут голосовать?

----------


## Колос Алла

Привет!
Город-герой Киев на связи!!!

----------


## Стюша5984

Привет всем! Меня зовут Анастасия. 
Россия, Пермский край, г.Чернушка

----------


## sd.tants

Тарту - Эстония :wink:

----------


## Апкина Ира

*Привет всем форумчанам!Я из Омска!* :Ok:

----------


## natali2ko

Привет всем! я из Андриаполя.Кто из Тверской обл.:biggrin:

----------


## тапочка74

Россия- Саратов. Всем огромный привет!!!!

----------


## Сергей Ст

*изумрудинка*,
 Рефтинский, Свердловская обл.

----------


## EvelinA

Привет с Дальнего Востока! Амурская область.

----------


## Премьер

Привет из Белгорода!)

----------


## свадьба

Сибиряки!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Внимание! Кемеровская область , город ЮРГА!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Надеюсь встретить земляков :Aga:

----------


## ktyjxrf35

Здравствуйте! Огромное удовольствие с вами общаться. Меня зовут Лена - Украина.

----------


## Solnzeva

Я Оренбург!!!!!!!! всем остальным привепт

----------


## Tatyana83

Иркутск!!!!!!!! Ну и Ольхонский район!!!! :smile:

----------


## Lusyab1

Россия, Москва

----------


## лена9999

Привет- Россия Вологодская обл. г. Шексна.

----------


## Анжелик

Всем СИНЧАУ! привет всем из Южного вьетнама с берегов Южно-Китайского моря из города Вунгтау.

----------


## overload

Ох нифига се география... Приветы, Человек!

----------


## Мэри Эл

Есть в *России* город *Луга*
Петербургского округа...

----------


## overload

Лужский рубеж. Слышали.
Привет!

----------


## Старый Гуслик

*Тапочка*..... Лен, ник - супер!!! так и надо! Вэлкам!  :flower:

----------


## andrei

Здравствуйте! Я из г.Томска.:

----------


## paterka

Всем приветик. Я из Латвии - г.Мадона:smile:

----------


## mvt-bd

Кто устал от жары??? Приезжайте к нам в Железногорск Красноярского края. Так хочется тепла....... Ноги мерзнут в июле:)))

----------


## iulianna

Всем привет! А я из Беларуси,точнее из Баранович :Aga:

----------


## alim.10

Привет всем! я из Украины

----------


## Любитель05

г. Минск

----------


## Ладушка

*изумрудинка*,
*Сергей Ст*,
 Асбест рулит. Знаю ещё трех человек тусующихся здесь. :Ok:

----------


## Natalija322

Приветиk,я из Уkраины,город Харьkoв!!! :Ok:

----------


## учитель2

Всем привет с далекого острова Сахалин, г. Южно-Сахалинска

----------


## batya

Ну а я из г.Бровары что под Киевом.

----------


## Акварелька

Доброго времени суток! Я из Москвы.

----------


## Irisska

Всем привет!!! Я с Сахалина из п. Тымовское! :Vah:

----------


## fox14

Привет! Я из Новокузнецка, Кемеровская область... Сибирь!!!

----------


## Мэри Эл

> Привет! Я из Новокузнецка, Кемеровская область... Сибирь!!!


Привет!!!Я родом из Новокузнецка ( уже писала тебе в других темах) жила у гостиницы новокузнецкая, а училась в 97 школе )))

----------


## veret

Волгоград фореве!!!

----------


## Анна_ Чумова

Привет! И я из Новокузнецка! :Vah:

----------


## Старый Гуслик

Ого, - молодцы ребята! Сибирь рулит!  :Ok:

----------


## sokolixa

Всем привет! Я из Челябинской области - с. Чесма, Чесменского района.
Как написал один наш местный пИИт, он же - гл. редактор местной газеты  :Vah: :smile::
"Есть на Южном Урале район небольшой,
И, пускай далеко он лежит от столицы,
Там живут люди с открытой душой,
Там - простые, хорошие, добрые лица."
:wink:

----------


## elya-elya

Здравствуйте! Пора и мне представиться: меня зовут Лена-(Воркута-Рязань).В Воркуте я не сидела, я там родилась, а в Рязани...живу я там.

----------


## лапс

А мы из г.Углича  Ярославской обл.-очень красивого древнего города, тесно связанного с российской историей

----------


## nezabudka-8s

Всех приветствую на таком клёвом форуме!:tongue: Я живу в самой глубинке России, ну где-то очень глубоко... Вот отрывок из песни нашей местной поэтессы Аллы Запеваловой:"Есть на древней милой ПСКОВЩИНЕ, В доброй сказочной стороне, СТРУГИ КРАСНЫЕ, Струги Красные, Что навек полюбилися мне!.." :flower: А ещё у нас говорят:Струги Красные- края прекрасные!

----------


## Mazaykina

> В Воркуте я не сидела, я там родилась,


Я тоже! :wink:

----------


## nezabudka-8s

Простите за назойливость, но я чего-то так и не просекла, а как голосовать за свою страну? :Fz:  Я тоже хочу быть в результатах опроса!:rolleyes:

----------


## Cheshirsky_cat

Украина, г Феодосия :wink:

----------


## Zoyushka

Привет всем! Я Светлана из г. Мариуполя, Украина.:smile:

----------


## Елена Кравчук

Здравствуйте всем! Давненько зарегистрировалась, но всё не решалась влиться в ваш дружный интернациональный коллектив. Вот созрела. Я живу в России Алтайский край, город Заринск!

----------


## Видео

Привет из Дальнегорска, Приморский край.
[IMG]http://*********ru/1655197m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## МУЗОК

Доброго всем здоровья! 
Привет из Ростова-на-Дону
[IMG]http://a14004.******info/icon/101560000a0659fac032fe7294443e7b81e1bdd1f.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## пиракоша

Я из Москвы. :Oj:

----------


## Семушка

привет!!!
Я из г Щелково Московской области.

----------


## pavel-lapenko@mail.ru

Привет всем! Я С Украина ЛУГАНСКАЯ ОБЛ

----------


## natatonika

Херсон, Украина..

----------


## Сюзанна

Всем привет! Россия - Саратов:smile:

----------


## Ирина Шведкова

а мы из города иваново

----------


## elena-perla

Всем привет!!! Живу в Харькове (Украина). Родной город - Волгоград! Ему особый привет!!! :flower:

----------


## светлана вас

Доброго дня всем! Я - Светлана, Украина.

----------


## надюшка311

Привет всем из города Вышний Волочек Тверской области!!!Именно там я и живу. Россия!!!:biggrin:

----------


## Мулярчик Ирина

Добрый вечер! Я - Ирина, Беларусь

----------


## Мари26

Кемеровская обл., г.Междуреченск:smile:

----------


## elena-perla

Привет всем из Харькова - Московский район!

----------


## silver975

Белоруссия. Слуцк

----------


## Anghelika

Россия

----------


## Старый Гуслик

Ребята - всем привет! Молодцы, что забежали сюда! Павел уже активно включился, а остальным советую просто побольше побродить по темам и пообщаться на интересующие именно вас вопросам. Мне кажется, здесь нет случайных людей, поэтому наверняка найдёте что-то полезное для себя... Всем - удачи!

----------


## Маргоshа

Привет всем из Белгорода, Россия

----------


## АнютикА

Всем ПРИВЕТ!!!! 
Я Анна Сидорова. Мой город Брянск.
Надеюсь найти здесь интересное общение с коллегами и просто интересными людьми.
(я хормейстер, сейчас работаю с детьми).

----------


## SIGNATURE

Всем сердечный привет из Таллина-столицы Эстонии.

----------


## Рема555

Мордовия - Саранск. Привет всем!

----------


## Faith

Московская область, Тамбов

----------


## Сорокина

Всем привет!!!!! Я из Москвы. Работаю музыкальным руководителем в детском саду. Надеюсь, что общение с моими коллегами будет интересным и плодотворным!

----------


## Светлана Склярская

Привет, я из Липецка

----------


## Дергилева Лена

Ленинградская область. :Ok:

----------


## ольга топ

всем привет. Россия, Приморский край Владивосток (Артем)


olga6t@mail.ru

----------


## macka

Привет всем. Я - Наташа Запорожану. Я из Украины, город Мукачево, работаю воспитателем в детском саду.
zaporozanu@mail.ru

----------


## ксюша с Байкала

Всем здравствуйте! Я живу возле самого прекрасного и чистого озера -Байкал, в г.Северобайкальске. Работаю музыкальным руководителем в детском саду. Передаю всем огромный привет от жителей северного Байкала.

----------


## Екатерина Ж.

Всем привет! Я из Москвы!

----------


## matreshka

Привет из БУдапешта! удачи всем!

----------


## BatashNV

Россия-Москва. ГОУ ЦО № 686 "Класс-Центр"

----------


## Zefeshka

Привет из Саранска!!!

----------


## veksha

Всем-всем-всем огромный приветище!!! Я из Белой Калитвы Ростовской области.

----------


## miLENAka

всем привет, Я из России г. Ростов-на-Дону :-)

----------


## FesTa

Здравствуйте, я из Днепропетровска, Украина! работаю с детками

----------


## Абира5

Привет!Самарская область,г.Сызрань.

----------


## Anelka

Есем привет!!!:wink: Я из Челябинской области город Златоуст!!!:smile:

----------


## komponieren

Всем привет! Я из поселка Мулино Нижегородской области. Родом из Брянска. Музыковед. Работала с детьми дошкольного возраста в Питере и Подмосковье. Сейчас работаю с малышами в Мулино.

----------


## Anelka

Всем приветик уважаемые коллеги!!! Я из города Златоуст Челябинской области.В нашем городе делают знаменитые гравюры на стали.И ещё в нашем городе база знаменитой вотерпольной команды "УРАЛОЧКА". :Ok:  :Ok: :wink:

----------


## Мулино

Здравствуйте, я  директор Мулинского Молодежно-досугового центра Володарского района Нижегородской области. Меня зовут Светлана. Со своим коллективом мы организуем досуг для молодежи. Особенно мы очень любим работать с молодыми семьями и мы имеем большой опыт работы в этой сфере.

----------


## Лидия_56

Россия-Богданович

----------


## Премьер

Россия - Белгород

----------


## алиска17

Беларусь, Витебск

----------


## notaza

УКРАИНА. ЖИТОМИР

----------


## ленсанна

Всем привет! А мы Крымчане ! Живем близ г. Бахчисарай!!!!

----------


## Натник

Россия - Ростовская область

----------


## Оксана Радуга

РОССИЯ - Новосибирск (Искитим)

----------


## 4TehWin

Добрый день! Я из города Артемовск, Донецкая область, Украина!

----------


## Миленка2

Россия,Сосновый Бор,Ленинградская обл.

----------


## ivakostya

Доброго время суток! Казахстан, город Алматы.

----------


## irasm

Город Волжский Волгоградская область

----------


## елена алексеевна 7

ДОНЕЦК  УКРАИНА*kuku*

----------


## Ирина-23

Привет всем из Иркутска!!! Я музыкальный руководитель в детском саду и в этой профессии уже 31 год!!!

----------


## Андрей Kaptain

Россия - Магнитогорск.теперь и я тут

----------


## Светлячек

Всем привет и Солнечной Молдавии!г.Кишинев

----------


## Светлячек

Молдова.Кишинев.

----------


## ELENA-ALEKS

Здравствуйте! Донецк,Украина приветствует всех!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
ЗЕМЛЯКИ!

----------


## Галинка888

*Россия - Талдом*

----------


## seagull2

Добрый день Украина Ильичевск город у Черного моря Лаиса

----------


## miroska

Всем привет! Я из Эстонии :wink:

----------


## НАТАЛЬЯ БАРСУКОВА

Россия - САМАРА

----------


## tattochka

> Привет!!!! А из Москвы есть ктооооооооооооо?:smile:


Я из Москвы! приятно познакомиться  :Ok:  Пока вот никак в реале ни с кем не пообщаюсь, надюсь это временно...

----------


## Татьянка555

привет городу-герою Волгограду!!!:smile:
ну и вообще всем привет))):biggrin:

----------


## elena291267

Россия,Удмуртская Республика,г.Ижевск:smile:

----------


## виктория птица

Украина, Донецкая область, Дзержинск

----------


## Ксения Заречный

Россия - ПЕНЗА

----------


## tattochka

Россия. Москва.

----------


## Марисоль

Россия, Ивангород.

----------


## Гульназ Тагировна

*Россия.Татарстан.г.Набережные Челны*

----------


## Мария503

Россия. г. Новокузнецк. Кемеровская обл.

----------


## ludmila_zub

Россия, Краснодарский край, станица Новоминская.

----------


## Olga123

Донецкое педагогическое училище Выпуск 1991 года  Отзовиииитеееееееееееесь  Пожалуйстаааааааа!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Аля

Великий Новгород, Северо- Запад России

----------


## anniuta2008

Украина,город Херсон,на  реке Днепр,основанный князем Потемкиным по указу императрицы Екатерины Великой.

----------


## Олег ин Да Хаус

Россия, Тверская область, город Лихославль

----------


## Елена Шитикова

Привет всем! Я была бы рада найти земляков! Краснодарский край, город Кропоткин.

----------


## nastenka-kis

Всем привет, а я из Ярославля!

----------


## mr.klubnichka

Россия, Калужская область, г. Калуга.

----------


## Виктория Линник

Здравствуйте, Украина, Харьковская область , город Купянск

----------


## Irina Viktorovna muza

Украина Чернигов.Я музработник в детском саду. стаж 28 лет.

----------


## Innessa

Свердловская область г. Талица

----------


## Озорная

Всех приветствую!

Россия - Санкт-Петербург

----------


## miss olga

Россия Кемеровская область Белово

----------


## Sugureta

Севастополь

----------


## AREGA

Здравствуйте!  Ставрополь.А училась в Казахстане.

----------


## надежда10

Карелия Петрозаводск

----------


## AREGA

Всем привет! Меня зовут Арега,я из Ставрополя.

----------


## polu12

Я Катя из Украины, город Запорожье.

----------


## savinatati

Привет всем! Россия-  г.Прокопьевск

----------


## Galina S

Привет ! Я из Московской области (п. Красково)

----------


## reverie

Здравствуйте, коллеги! Я из Москвы.

----------


## tamada023

Всем - здравствствуйте! Я из Сызрани, Самарская область.

----------


## Lena Borodi

Украина, Черниговская область

----------


## sweta63

россия челябинск

----------


## SafonovaSvetlana

Россия, Красноярский край, поселок Мана! Всем привет!

----------


## Andrey69

Привет! Россия - Тольятти.

----------


## Asmolovskiy

Украина - Днепропетровск

----------


## Tysia

Привет всем из Калуги! )))

----------


## Веселиса

Удмуртия сарапул

----------


## жекочка

Россия, Санкт-Петербург!

----------


## Кожевникова76

Россия, город Ярославль.

----------


## vlad54

Россия, Костромская область, город Шарья.

----------


## Anelka

Всем приветик!!! Я из Златоуста Челябинская область.

----------


## Надежда3333

Россия - Чита, Забайкальский край!!!
                   [IMG]http://s19.******info/6bb58dbaaf28ed132917de308090cd27.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Ли--Са

Россия. Воронежская область.

----------


## ДЕД

Брест, Белоруссия

----------


## olgakolli

Россия, г. Новочеркасск - столица Донского казачества (Ростовская область)

----------


## Аленка1972

Россия-Амурская область-Белогорск-Васильевка

----------


## xom

россия- тюменская область город нефтеюганск

----------


## zosima

Россия. Кемеровская область. пгт. Тяжин. Рада, что попала на замечательный сайт! Всем любви и удачи!!!

----------


## Aleyna

Россия Вологда

----------


## naddy

Россия. Владивосток

----------


## nastyu_wka

Украина,Харьков.
Всем доброе утро)))

----------


## Наталя Канчура

Украина, город Чернигов. Всем здоровья и удачи!

----------


## BETT1

РОССИЯ.Ивановская область.Всем форумчанам творческих успехов и неиссякаемой энергии

----------


## Nasik.Kotik

Здравствуйте, я из Белорусии г.Гродно

----------


## Нат-ка

Здравствуйте, я из Зауралья, г. Курган. Всем творческих успехов.

----------


## Laretta

Здравтствуйте! Россия, Иркутская область, Вихоревка

----------


## alenagomel

привет всем Белоруссия г. Гомель

----------


## Фуксия

_Привет всем! Наконец-то я дома, т.е. на сайте ин-ку!!!! Екатеринбург._

----------


## Макоша

Здравствуйте! Россия, Санкт-Петербург.

----------


## Одногруппница

Россия-Саратовская область

----------


## alena-besp

Здравствуйте всем! Я из России, Иркутская область д. Горохово

----------


## mvt-bd

Красноярский край, г.Железногорск

----------


## ElvisSasha

Привет,я с вами ,город Сквира .

----------


## Иника

Привет, я из Поволжья.

----------


## Olgica

И я с вами! Владивосток.

----------


## Елена Мартысюк

и я. Беларусь.Город Брест

----------


## Victorovna

Здравствуйте! Я из Республики Марий-Эл! Всем здоровья и творческих успехов! :Laie 48:

----------


## ОКСФОРТЕ

А я из Республики Татарстан!Город Набережные Челны!Всем удачи!
Не пожалейте водички!  http://treeofmoney.ru/161208

----------


## юрик71

> Здравствуйте! Я из Республики Марий-Эл! Всем здоровья и творческих успехов!


Уважаемые гости не забывайте представляться по имени, уважайте не только себя, но и остальных форумчан!

----------


## karelochka

Карелия, Петрозаводск

----------


## гунька

Всем привет! Я-Алена из Московской области. Родилась в Белоруссии, но с 7 лет живу в Подмосковье.

----------


## Миронова

Добрай раніцы, паважаныя сябры! Прывітанне вам з маляўнічага куточку, які завецца Шаркаўшчынай, што знаходзіцца ў Беларусі, не далёка ад мяжы з Латвіяй.

----------


## smoljanka

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Ирина,я из Смоленской области город Рославль.Спасибо, что вы есть!!!

----------


## Kudryashka Sju

Привет обитателям форума! Я Светлана, г. Сумы, Украина.

----------


## angnika

Ростовская обл.

----------


## Олена911

Всим доброго вечора!!! Я з України, Київська область, місто - Богуслав

----------


## Ирина КИФ

Россия

----------


## ElenaS

Цюрих, Швейцария

----------


## beauty-aleks

Привет всем,а я из прекрасного города на Неве - Санкт-Петербурга!

----------


## днепр

Добрый вечер! Меня зовут Светлана, г.Днепропетровск, Украина.

----------


## т.и.п.

Россия.г. Северобайкальск.  Это Бурятия. Город стоит на берегу знаменитого озера Байкал.

----------


## izina

Доброе утро!Я живу в Крыму!

----------


## tamadenok

Привет всем! Меня зовут Татьяна. Можно сказать, что я одновременно из двух украинских городов - г. Белая Церковь и г. Днепропетровск :Derisive:

----------


## tamadenok

Приветик. Почти рядом обитаем :Derisive:

----------


## Лунный цветочек_85

Всем добрый день! Я из Республики Татарстан!

----------


## skar1983

Привет всем- Минск, Беларусь! Мы очень любим праздники.

----------


## Ирина Ивановна

*Всем привет!!!*
Я из города *КРАСНОТУРЬИНСК *  Свердловской области.

----------


## Tatiana_S

Всем - здравствуйте! Я из Санкт-Петербурга.

----------


## Елена Фролова

Казахстан-Караганда

----------


## Елена Фролова

> Казахстан-Караганда


Жизнь прекрасна и удивительна! А всем желаю удовольствия и удовлетворения во всём!:)

----------


## Александринка

Приветствую коллег! Я из Подмосковья. Пресловутый 101-ый километр...)))

----------


## murashka

Россия, республика Карелия, город Петрозаводск
Привет всем!!!

----------


## беловчанка

Россия город Белово

----------


## IRMAS

Россия - Иркутск

----------


## nimfa

Россия 39RUS

----------


## Apelsin-Ka

Балашиха Московская область - рада к вам присоединиться!!!

----------


## Натал04ка

А я из Запорожья. Всем привет!

----------


## Аквамаринка

Доброй лаской сердце тронешь,
Поразишь судьбой крутой, –
Ах, Воронеж, Воронеж, Воронеж,
Мой талантливый, мой золотой!
       Всех люблю, дорогие форумчане!

----------


## Charissa

Россия, Астрахань

----------


## avelesik

Украина- Донецкая область

----------


## котыша

Всем привет из Орска!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Vika_Belikova

Украина,Донецкая область.Всем форумчанам привет!!!!

----------


## Яворская Елена

Казазстан-Алматы!(Точнее Алматинская  область).

----------


## oxanaageeva

Всем Привет с севера! г.Белоярский. ХМАО.

----------


## faridusha_4

РОССИЯ, КИРОВСКАЯ ОБЛ., ВЯТСКО-ПОЛЯНСКИЙ РАЙОН, Г.СОСНОВКА  (ВЯТКА)

----------


## Лилиана Исакова

Всем очень рада! Люди  с форума привет!!! Россия г. Оренбург Лилия.

----------


## Елена Анат.

Украина - Донецк

----------


## daena

Санкт-Петербург :Ok:

----------


## mamalena35

россия барнаул

----------


## Yulyasha

Россия. Мурманская область

----------


## Zoia

Россия, Москва - любимый  город!

----------


## Алина зая

Украина Киев

----------


## erni

Украина - Донецк :)
(конечно, если строго, то можно было дописать Симферополь и Кировоград)

----------


## alina miheeva

вологодская область город Череповец!!!! :Tender:

----------


## tvelen

северск 2

----------


## Isidora

Украина, Черниговская область

----------


## Neffy

Россия, Ставропольский край, Кисловодск.

----------


## vera-razgulyaeva

Россия - Москва

----------


## бойко ирина

привет, я из Украины.г. Ужгород

----------


## nad-now

Всем привет! Я из Кирова.

----------


## Shamanaika

Россия - Томск.__

----------


## аленушка 70

Молдова- :Yahoo:  Кишинев

----------


## Orel87

Россия - Смоленск.

----------


## АннаМария

Кавказские Минеральные Воды на связи! Всем привет!

----------


## ulia-varia

Россия - Ленинградская область - с.Винницы (край вепсов -  малого финно-угорского народа)

----------


## Катуна

Всем привет с Урала! Оренбург.

----------


## Lulia

Беларусь

----------


## Юляша

Юлия, Россия, Кингисепп :Victory:

----------


## _tatyana

Калужская область. Всем добра и удачи!

----------


## Алла Адмирал

Россия-Вологда! :Smile3:

----------


## лайма

Россия - Москва!!!

----------


## Ольчик Умница

Россия, Кавминводы

----------


## natassamsonova

Россия, Свердловская область, г. Реж

----------


## Алла Хорошун

Украина, Сумская обл., г.Ахтырка

----------


## Светлана Барабаш

Россия , Москва

----------


## Дилара

Россия. Башкортостан. с.Чекмагуш

----------


## Чапля

Россия. Волгоградская обл. гор. Михайловка

----------


## АМАДИ

РОССИЯ, БРЯНСК

----------


## Alyonka

Россия, Москва

----------


## volkovatatyana

Россия, Московская обл., г. Наро-Фоминск

----------


## beautiful

Украина - Херсонская область  - Каховка

----------


## Надолько Юлия

Добрый день! Я новичок из Башкортостана, г. Уфа. Рада всех приветствовать.

----------


## Рубаненко Люба

Россия-Белгородская обл Пгт. Красная Яруга

----------


## елена алексеевна 7

Украина - Донецк.

----------


## лемара

Привет из Самары!

----------


## горелка

россия

----------


## Айсидора

Приветствую всех!!! 
Россия. Тольятти.

----------


## olnika

Кузбасс,город Белово. Рада познакомиться

----------


## Vladimir_dnepr

Днепропетровск-Украина
                                                                                                      Владикавказ-Россия

----------


## Юлька-Танцулька

Россия, Алтайский край, г. Бийск
( а ещё жила в Казахстане, г. Усть-Каменогорск, и в Республике Алтай в Горном-Алтае, вот там красотищааааааа)

----------


## Наталья-42

Здравствуйте, пожалуйста! А почему нет КЕМЕРОВА в списке? Я давно уже здесь!

----------


## Наталья-42

Рада землякам! Давай дружить!

----------


## 000005

Россия. Тюменская область, Ханты - Мансийский Автономный округ. г. Советский

----------


## 000005

Я работаю музыкальным руководителем в детском саду 20 лет и особой трудности не испытовала, но сейчас в тупике. Не знаю как сделать самопризентацию, участвую в конкурсе "сердце отдаю детям". Помогите, кто может, в долгу не останусь. Заранее благодарна. olgakolotilina@rambler.ru

----------


## olka110976

Россия

----------


## Ennya

Казахстан

----------


## Ольга Валерьевна

Всем привет! Я из г.Кирова.

----------


## лист

Я из Краснодарского края

----------


## Marina74

Беларусь, Могилёвская обл.

----------


## polga

Привет, Кемеровская область

----------


## Mapuca6eJIb

Украина, г. Севастополь, Балаклава.

----------


## Iva60

Новосибирск, рада знакомству

----------


## strelka_64

Я из Астрахани.

----------


## Shysha

Россия-Вологда

----------


## bragova1

Здравствуйте, коллеги! Я из Саратова.

----------


## bukachka

добрый вечер. Я из России, Архангельская область

----------


## reshilok

россия - екатеринославка

----------


## honey-bee

Здравствуйте. Я из Одессы. :Smile3:

----------


## Нагель Наталья

Здравствуйте, уважаемые форумчане. Я из Казахстана.

----------


## Катарина 17

Россия -Нижневартовский район

----------


## берри

Здравствуйте, я из Москвы.

----------


## litonina

Россия, Нижегородская область

----------


## RUSLANCHIKA

Россия-Владикавказ

----------


## alevtina-09

Здравствуйте, я из Кирова

----------


## HREY

Здравствуйте! Я на форуме не первый день... и наконец-то я решила зайти в тему и представиться! Я, из г.Барнаула Алтайского края.

----------


## lestar

Уникальный случай. Я из государства, которого нет ни на одной карте - из Приднестровья. И горжусь этим.

----------


## Lava

Привет! Я из Ярославля, что в России, хотя сердце мое в Харькове))) :Smile3:

----------


## Shar

Россия, Элиста.

----------


## marishka_vas

Привет всем креативным работникам. Я - из Киева, а душой из Хабаровска.

----------


## nuro4ka

Украина, Кривой Рог

----------


## juliana

Юлиана..Кемеровская обл. г. Ленинск-Кузнецкий.здоровский сайт, но много очень заморочек...пытаюсь разбираться..фото вставить вообще не могу :Tu:

----------


## Oleson86

Меня зовут Олеся.Я с Челябинской обл. г. Магниторгорск

----------


## nata-solnce

Здравствуйте!я из г.Самара.

----------


## Есения 5

Я уже вроде не новичок, но только решила зайти сюда.
 Я из Москвы!

----------


## Вас-Вас

Здоровеньки-булы!!! я из Кривого Рога - Украина,Днепропетровская область.

----------


## наталья т

здравствуйте! я из юрги кемеровская область

----------


## Аверина

Здравствуйте! Я из Ярославля.

----------


## Nika-0708

Здравствуйе!Россия Краснодарский край

----------


## ninel

Здравствуйте.Я из Екатеринбурга.

----------


## Боброва Ириша

Привет, Гомель - Беларусь

----------


## Anelka

Россия Челябинская область город Златоуст.
Жизнь всего один миг.Давайте проживём его весело!))))))))))))
 :Smile3:  :Taunt:  :Tender:  :Derisive:  :Girl Blum2:  :Yahoo:  :Ok:  :Aga:

----------


## ludmila25_83

Украина - Луганск

----------


## Ntali12977

УКРАИНА - ДОНЕЦК

----------


## Логинова Наталья

Россия-Нижегородская область-Семёнов

----------


## Larisa777

Здравствуйте, я музыкальный руководитель из Вологды

----------


## angnika

Ростовская обл. преподаватель.

----------


## bemol46

Привет! а я из Оренбурга!

----------


## elena291267

Здравствуйте, я из Ижевска, Удмуртской Республики

----------


## Елена Б

Здравствуйте! Я из Белорецка. Это Башкирия

----------


## Zu4ka

Всем привет! Я из Калининграда

----------


## Yulyasha

Мурманская область

----------


## ирэнчик38

Всех приветствую! Я-девченка...из Ростова на Дону.

----------


## миня

всем привет, это Челябинская область

----------


## сластёна

всем привет из славного города Полоцка... Белоруссия!

----------


## miu-miu3

Privet - Всеволожск, Ленинградская область

----------


## Елена Мартысюк

брест. беларусь

----------


## orbit

привет,а я из Казахстана город Астана.

----------


## juliy

Всем привет! Россия - Татрстан - Казань. Хочется увидеть диаграмку и по городам!

----------


## PAN

> Хочется увидеть диаграмку и по городам!


У нас есть "диаграмка" гораздо лучше!!!... :Ok: 

КАРТА ИН-КУ

----------


## Natir

Россия. Владивосток - хоть и далеко, но я   vsegda-s-vamy!

----------


## Юлька62

Здравствуйте!Всем привет из солнечной Мордовии!

----------


## busia

Россия! Славный город - Сергиев Посад!

----------


## lavra

Всем привет! Меня зовут Лавра. Я из Оренбурга - города на Урале, который разделяет территорию на Европу и Азию. На форуме пока абсолютный новичок, но стремление к интересному и неизведанному немалое. Буду рада общению с коллегами. До встречи!

----------


## Коллега

Всем привет из Украины г. Ромны

----------


## elena_mos

Россия, Калининград

----------


## Ленти

:flower:  Приветствую всех!!! Я из Волгограда

----------


## Clair

Россия - Ярославль  :Smile3:

----------


## Forelen26

Россия. Красноярск

----------


## tasik

Доброполье, Донецкая область, Украина

----------


## Света82

Россия - Москва

----------


## auadhara

Россия-мать.  Ростовская область. г. Батайск

----------


## Композ Евгения

Россия - Элиста!

----------


## Ирина Лобанова

Россия, город Железногорск Красноярского края.Музыкальный руководитель в д/с.

----------


## горелка

шуя

----------


## melena

Россия, Ярославль, Музыкальный руководитель в д\с и учитель музыки

----------


## Лежлен

Россия - Сызрань Самарская область

----------


## Светлая Гульнара

Привет всем. Россия.Тюменская область.Когалым.

----------


## lulytka

привет! Я из Украины Херсон :Smile3:

----------


## ilarionova

Всем ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ!!!!!!!!! Я из Смоленска. Провожу свадьбы и юбилеи более 10 лет

----------


## Антонина73

Привет из Димитровграда!Город между Самарой и Ульяновском.

----------


## Командор

Привет из Крыма,всем друзьям !
Которых здесь нашли,
Там, дальше Крыма, за моря,
Российской нет земли...

А Симферополь - сердце в нём,
Где, гений, мой кумир,
Воспел,бегущий под окном,
Божественный Салгир...))))))))))

----------


## TRENER

Всем здравствовать! Я из России, города Димитровграда Ульяновской области. Работаю инструктором по физкультуре в детском саду. Учу детей плавать, пишу сценарии, веду детские праздники.

----------


## Долька

Россия - Красноярский край - Лесосибирск - самый прекрасный город Сибири! :Grin:

----------


## Nata_cha

Россия, Краснодарский край, ст.Кущёвская.  :Smile3:

----------


## mariaarh

Россия- Архангельск, mariaarh

----------


## Malushka53

Украина,Хмельницкая область,г.Каменец-Подольский

----------


## Schastie

Привет всем из далёкого Приморья. Очень рада, :Smile3:  что нашла этот форум, надеюсь, задержусь здесь надолго!

----------


## zetta6

Привет!! Я из Пензы! Давно зарегилась ))) , только вот времени свободного мало было. Теперь мелкий в садик пошел и ОНО появилось)))). замечательный форум!!!!

----------


## Татьяна Миронова

Ленинградская область, город Тосно.Очень рада быть участницей форума.

----------


## eforte

Россия.г.Екатеринбург

----------


## Надя Максимишин

Україна м.Тернопіль

----------


## Aleksandr46

Привет с Кубани!

----------


## хлуденева людмила

Россия! Башкортостан!

----------


## Ангелочек23

Привет из солнечной Одессы)))Хотя у нас тоже уже снег)Ура)

----------


## Darra

Привет из Киева - столицы Украины! :Meeting:

----------


## Rusinka

Привет всем! 
Живу и работаю в Броварах Киевской области.

----------


## Suponina

Всем привет! Я из Крыма. Живу В Ялте, работаю воспитателем в детском саду.

----------


## misterykerch

Здравствуйте! Я из г.Керчь, Крым, Украина. Работаю художественным руководителем в Центре детского и юношеского творчества.

----------


## faya

Вечер добрый! Самарская область, село Челно-Вершины, музыкальный руководитель :Smile3:

----------


## figaristka

Россия, Ковров Владимирской обл. Ура, нас уже двое!

----------


## ogonek60

Здравствуйте всем! Рада присоединиться.
 Россия, г. Ульяновск. Режиссёр детского театра при Дворце культуры.

----------


## tatjan60

> Здравствуйте всем! Рада присоединиться.
>  Россия, г. Ульяновск. Режиссёр детского театра при Дворце культуры.


Здравствуйте!  Брянска. работаю музыкальным руководителем.

----------


## Gerzogin

Привет! Рада присоединиться! Россия-Орск! Это такой маленький провинциальный городок. В свое время славился холодильниками, и старогородскими пирожками с ливером. Город на Урале, через который проходит граница Азии и Европы, и которую мы, Орчане можем не задумываясь пересекать несколько раз на дню.))

Я работаю организатором праздников.

----------


## Татьяна Шелковникова

Здравствуйте!!! Я из Кемеровской области - город Таштагол

----------


## Sabrina

Россия, Оренбург! Всем здравствуйте, всем рада))

----------


## Sabrina

> Привет! Рада присоединиться! Россия-Орск! Это такой маленький провинциальный городок. В свое время славился холодильниками, и старогородскими пирожками с ливером. Город на Урале, через который проходит граница Азии и Европы, и которую мы, Орчане можем не задумываясь пересекать несколько раз на дню.))


приятно видеть земляков!!!!

----------


## olgita

Всем привет! С удовольствием присоединяюсь!Я из Омска ,где работала музыкальным рук-лем д/с и преподавателем методики муз.воспитания дошкольников в муз-пед.колледже.Уже 10 лет живу в Нюрнберге,где продолжаю заниматься любимым делом как с русскоговорящими,так и с говорящими на немецком детьми.Есть интересные наработки,с радостью поделюсь!!!

----------


## Gerzogin

Оренбургу большой привет!!!

----------


## Mazaykina

> Уже 10 лет живу в Нюрнберге,где продолжаю заниматься любимым делом как с русскоговорящими,так и с говорящими на немецком детьми.Есть интересные наработки,с радостью поделюсь!!!


Ну надо же!!!! А мы ТАК искали, кто же у нас есть с Нюрнберга... ЭХ!!! Только вчера разъехались со всегерманской встречи.  Ваш город- это сказка!!! Так прочувствовали приближение Нового года... Ну а о самой встрече- почитайте в теме.

----------


## Астриск

Здравствуйте, коллеги. Умники и Умницы Российской и не только! культуры! до сих пор ничего на форуме не писала - только читала, спасибо всем за  написанное понятным и доступным языком. Имею 12 летний опыт руководителя муниципального органа культуры, действующий педагог ДШИ, но мне далеко до "летчиков высшего класса" Светланы, Сердитки и т. д. в области преподавания, времени не хватало. могу поделиться опытом в области культуры (работа РДК, СДК) органа управления культуры. с глубоким уважением ко всем ВАМ! Астриск.

----------


## иришкамузыкант

Башкортостан - Уфа
 но тоже Россия!!!!!!

----------


## Алена Болинская

Всем здравствуйте, я с Украины - город Ровно

----------


## Гера

Здравствуйте все! Я из Казахстана, город Павлодар, что стоит на берегу Иртыша.

----------


## tatjan60

Здравствуйте! Я из Брянска.

----------


## Илянушка

Доброго времен суток! А я из Краснодара.

----------


## Наталья-42

Да здравствуем все мы! КЕМЕРОВО - Сибирь матушка

----------


## dirork

Россия, г.Ясногорск, Тульская область.  :Yahoo: 
Приятно будет пообщаться с коллегами-музыкантами!  :Ok:

----------


## Rosalina

Здравствуйте! Я из США, город Луисвилл, штат Кентаки.

----------


## ibramar

г.Казань. Россия. Музыкант, ведущий.

----------


## vakarn

Россия-орел

----------


## OKSANA31

Россия-Тольятти.

----------


## aniuta1984

всем добрый день! я из Петрозаводска. :Smile3:

----------


## alexlis

Добрый день всем, Брянск-Фокино

----------


## Елена Ре-Ми-зова

Здравствуйте! Я из Израиля :Smile3:

----------


## синичка73

Cевастополь, Украина

----------


## alim.10

Всем привет! я alim. я с Украины. Культработник, хореограф, тамада. Рада сотрудничать.

----------


## PIANISTKA79

РОССИЯ-ОРЕНБУРГ

----------


## Юлсми

Россия - Нижегородская область.

----------


## kamuniak

Всем привет! Россия-Саратов!

----------


## Прокопчук

Здоровенькі були! Я с Украины, г. Кременчуг. Всем здоровья и хорошего настроения!

----------


## Rusinka

Город Бровары Киевской области. Украина.

----------


## Тоечка

г.Херсон Украина.

----------


## sowa55

Украина!

----------


## Aina

Красноярский край,пгт. Курагино.

----------


## Светлана Жданова

Всем, привет! Алтайский край Барнаул!

----------


## margo57

Россия. Киров

----------


## Тимофеева

А я из Ставрополя.

----------


## tatjan60

я из Брянска!

----------


## Лариса812

Лебедин, Сумская обл.

----------


## Жанна Веселова

А я живу в замечательном городе Краснознаменске, недалеко от Москвы.

----------


## Petavla

Сейчас уже 9 лет живу в Елани Камышловского р-на Свердловской области. Родилась и 20 лет прожила в Челябинске.
24 года прожила в Бобруйске - Беларусь. Так что...

----------


## Д Елена

Россия г.Саянск  Иркутская область

----------


## Тяка

Россия, Иркутская область, г. Усолье-Сибирское

----------


## natalyu6ka

Украина, г.Херсон

----------


## KalievS7

:Tender: 


> Очеь интересно какая страна и какой город преобладает на форуме. В опросе выбираем страну и отписываемя с какого города...Раз в день буду подсчитывать. (в опрос не помещаються все страны...)
> 
> Начинаем! Украина - Одесса!
> 
> Итак, промежуточный список:
> *Актау (Казахстан) - 2
> Александрия (Кировогр. обл )- 2
> Алмалык (Ташкентская область) – 1
> Алчевск (Украина) – 1
> ...

----------


## KalievS7

Здравствуйте! Позвольте зайти и отметиться. Казахстан, северный, Сергеевка. Работаю в Доме культуры. Мне безумно интересно здесь, на форуме. С уважением - Карлыгаш. :Tender:

----------


## таня нече

Россия, краснодар

----------


## Anikea

Украина, Донецкая обл., Славянск

----------


## DENTAM

Здравствуйте,г.Тамбов

----------


## a-nutik

Урал: город Карпинск, Свердловская область

----------


## Kukusja

Здравствуйте, всем жителям форума. Здесь классно, много полезной и нужной информации.Может и я чем пригожусь. Я из Крыма, детской здравницы города Евпатория.

----------


## Оксана13

Приветик всем!Я из города Новокузнецка.Это Россия, друзья!

----------


## наталья111

Здраствуйте.А я из првинции-город Сызрань! Про нас любят в "Даёшь молодёжь" прикалываться.... А ведь мы хорошие, у нас так здорово!!!!

----------


## margo57

Россия Киров Калужская область

----------


## Anikea

> Украина ДОнецкая обл. г.Красноармейск


Ой, привет соседям!

Украина, Донецкая область, Славянск (у нас курорт грязелечебный, и рядом Святогорск - донецкая швейцария, в нем еще Свято-Успенская Святогорская Лавра, вот).

----------


## Anikea

Славянск, Украина

----------


## fiera

Всем здравствуйте! Отмечаюсь: Италия, г. Милан

----------


## tatjan60

Россия - Брянск.

----------


## санёка

Россия. Ростовская область.

----------


## yanik76

Россия. Череповец

----------


## Natali47

Здравствуйте!Я из Саратовской области.

----------


## м@руся

Всем привет) Я из Твери - Россия

----------


## Бирюза

Всем радости,счастья и здоровья !!!!!
            С наступающим Новым Годом!!

  Дальний Восток    Приморский край :042:

----------


## Анна76

Здравствуйте Всем!
Россия, ХМАО-Югра

----------


## tatjan60

Здравствуйте! С Наступающим Новым годом!

----------


## Olga Plovayko

Привет Всем!!! Я из Украины, Донецкая область, город Шахтёрск

----------


## Anisoara

С наступающим Новым годом!!!!!
Мордовия г.Саранск

----------


## Anelka

Всем Приветик из Златоуста!
Под звон хрустального бокала,
Под плеск игритого вина.
всех с Новым годом поздравляю
желаю: счастья и добра!!!!!!
 :Tender:  :Derisive:  :Yahoo:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Максим

С Наступающим Новым годом!!! 
Всем крепкого здоровья, счастья, удачи!!!

Мордовия.  Город Саранск.

----------


## ama0715

C наступающим Новым 2010!         Россия - Москва - ama0715

----------


## Ольга Гре

Здравствуйте, Будапешт (Венгрия)  :Smile3:

----------


## Эlla

Здравствуйте, я из Беларуси, город Калинковичи.

----------


## Эlla

Здравствуйте! Вот и наступил Новый год. Поздравляю всех форумчан! Меня зовут Эlla, я живу в Белоруссии.

----------


## 88Inna88

Привет всем!!!!! А я из Украины - Запорожье. Всех с Новым Годом!!!

----------


## minadze2011

Наконец я с вами! Всем форумчанам доброго времени суток!!!! С Новым годом!!! Я из Ставрополья, меня зовут Tanechka!

----------


## Alina

ВСЕХ ФОРУМЧАН С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ! СЧАСТЬЯ, УДАЧИ, ВЕЗЕНИЯ, ТВОРЧЕСТВА!
 Я ИЗ МУРМАНСКОЙ ОБЛАСТИ.

----------


## Alina

РОССИЙСКАЯ ФЕДЕРАЦИЯ

----------


## m-diana-2007

здравствуйте, я из белорусского города Орша

----------


## Zinaida

Всех С Новым Годом!!!!!!!!!Счастья, здоровья, творческих успехов!!!!!!!!!
Я из Оренбургской области.

----------


## ilarionova

С Новым Годом !  Желаю всем коллегам в новом году только удачи и побольше работы.,
Пролетели новогодние корпоративы, заряжаемся энергией........... и скоро другие праздники на подходе 
Я живу в Смоленске.

----------


## Марина Машкова

С новым годом друзья, с новым счастьем!!! Я из Невинномысска Ставропольского края. :Girl Blum2:

----------


## chase

ВСЕХ ФОРУМЧАН С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ! СЧАСТЬЯ, УДАЧИ, ВЕЗЕНИЯ, ТВОРЧЕСТВА!
ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ,Я ИЗ САНКТ-ПЕТЕРБУРГА МУЗЫКАНТ-ТРУБАЧ

----------


## bagira32.ru

всех с новым 2011 годом!я с Украины,Донецкая область :Tender:

----------


## Olesik28

С Новым годом!Отличусь от всех   я из Латвии - г.Резекне :Girl Blum2:

----------


## orobez

Крым, Алушта!!!!

----------


## Natinash

Украина-Одесса. Благодарю за гостеприимство!!!!!

----------


## ЕЛЕна 966

Елена - Республика Мордовия г. Саранск. люблю общение.

----------


## nad-now

Кировская область. Жизнь прекрасна! Всех люблю :Ok:

----------


## MariMA2503

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Мария. Живу в Республике Беларусь, в городе Гомеле...

----------


## Семка

Беларусь, г.Минск. Возможно ВСЁ! Просто на невожможное требуется больше времени! :Girl Blum2:

----------


## yashoda_dd

Доброго времени суток! Меня зовут Янина, живу и работаю в Киеве. Всем успехов!

----------


## ИВЛАДА

Россия. Крвснодар. Я рада, что я с вами. :Yes4:

----------


## МарСух

С праздниками, дорогие форумчане! Здоровья, успехов и прекрасного настроения! 
Курганская область, г.Шадринск!

----------


## балалайка

С Новым годом!  Чтобы все с радостью шли утром на работу, а вечером домой!!!  Елена г. Нерюнгри, республика Саха

----------


## Vyacheslav Platonov

Всех приветствую. Я работаю худруком в ДК. Обращайтесь чем могу помогу.

----------


## Крошка-Малышка

Здравствуйте, я из Донецкой области, Украина. Провожу праздники для деток

----------


## olak

Татарстан Казань

----------


## Олеся Демахина

Россия - Новосибирск

----------


## Lorik

Россия БАШКОРТОСТАН

----------


## Vyacheslav Platonov

Россия. Белгород. Всем привет!

----------


## notka8

Всем привет и огромная благодарность за выложенный материал! Я - муз. рук. в детском саду, из города Борисов, Беларусь. Будем знакомы!

----------


## иван 79

Россия-Жигулевск

----------


## лариса львовна

Россия .Раньше у меня эта страничка не отображалась.Я из нижегородской области лукояновский район с.владимировка работаю директором в ДК. :Yes4:

----------


## Наталья Костенко

Белгородская область, Россия

----------


## Mops

Россия Старый Оскол Белгородская область.

----------


## Людмила Никитина

Россия Казань

----------


## Склярова

Украина. Город Ильичевск Одесской области.

----------


## Irinasolntse

Россия. Самара

----------


## сергевнанина

Зеленодольск - Татарстан

----------


## Nadaa

Здравствуйте. Краснознаменск, Московская область

----------


## владлен

Россия - Санкт- Петербург

----------


## журавка 1

Украина-Чернигов

----------


## Куралеська

[QUOTE=хухрындик;473714]Очеь интересно какая страна и какой город преобладает на форуме. В опросе выбираем страну и отписываемя с какого города...Раз в день буду подсчитывать. (в опрос не помещаються все страны...)

Начинаем! Украина - Одесса!

Итак, промежуточный список:
*Актау (Казахстан) - 2
Александрия (Кировогр. обл )- 2
Алмалык (Ташкентская область) – 1
Алчевск (Украина) – 1
Амберг (Германия) – 1
Апрелевка (Моск. обл) – 1
Ахен (Германия) – 1
Ачинск (Россия) – 1
Ашафенбург (Германия) – 1
Ашдод (Израиль) – 1
Баку – 1
Балашиха (Моск. Обл..) – 1
Барнаул – 1
Беер-шева (Израиль) – 1
Белгород (Россия) – 1
Бендеры (Молдова) – 1
Богородицк (Тульской области) – 1
Богучар(Воронежск. Обл.) – 1
Бонн (Германия) – 1
Брянск – 4
Будённовск (Россия Ставропольский край) – 1
Бундес (Германия) - 1
Вальдорф (Германия) - 1
Вильнюс (Литва) – 4
Висбаден (Германия) – 1
Владивосток - 2
Волжский – 1
Вологда – 1
Волоколамск - 1
Вольфенбюттель (Германия) – 1
Воскресенск – 1
Вюрцбург (Германия) – 1
Гент (Бельгия) – 1
Грязи (Россия) – 1
Джамбул (Казахстан) – 1
Дмитров (Россия) – 1
Донецк – 1
Дортмунд (Германия) – 2
Екатеринбург – 2
Железногорск - 1
Запорожье – 2
Ивантеевка (Моск. Обл.) – 1
Иркутск – 3
Калининград - 1
Калининец (Моск. обл) – 1
Калуга (Россия) – 1
Караганда (Казахстан) – 3
Каховка (Херсонская обл) – 1
Кирьят-Ям (Израиль,"Хайфский район) – 1
Кишинев – 1
Клин (Моск. обл) – 1
Коворов (Россия) – 1
Коломна (Россия) – 1
Краматорск (Украина) – 3
Красноармейск - 1
Кременчуг (Полтавская обл) – 1
Кривой Рог - 2
Кузбасс – Белово – 1
Курган (Россия) – 1
Курманаевка (Оренб. обл) – 1
Ленск (Якутия) – 1
Леово (Молдова) – 1
Лос-Анжелес (США) – 1
Лыткарино (Моск. Обл..) – 1
Маргейт (Великобритания) – 1
Мариуполь – 1
Маяк (Молдова, ПМР) - 1
Минден (Германия) – 1
Минск – 1
Минусинск (Россия) - 1
Москва - 31
Нацерет Илит (Израиль) – 1
Нетивот (Израиль) – 1
Нижний Новгород - 2
Новокузнецк (Кемеровская обл.. Россия) – 1
Новомосковск (Днепропетровская обл) – 1
Новороссийск - 1
Новосибирск – 2
Новочебоксарск (Россия, республика Чувашия) -1
Новый Уренгой – 1
Норд-рейн-вестфален (Германия) – 1
Нью-Йорк – 2
Нюрнберг (Германия) – 1
Одесса - 8
Октябрьск – 1
Октябрьский(Башкортостан) - 1
Омск - 4
Орехово-Зуево (Россия) – 1
Павлодар (Казахстан) – 1
Пермь – 2
Петербург – 3
Петрозаводск (Карелия) – 1
Покров (Владимирская обл..) – 2
Потсдам (Германия) - 1
Просяная (пгт. Покровский р-он, Днепропетр. обл) – 1
Прохладный (Россия - Кабардино-Балкария) – 1
Ренн (Франция) – 1
Рига (Латвия) – 2
Ришон-ле-Цион (Израиль) – 3
Ростов-на-Дону – 3
Ротинген (Германия) - 1
Рошаль (Моск. обл) – 1
Рязань – 3
Сарань (Карагандинская область, Казахстан) – 1
Саратов - 7
Северск (Томская обл.. Россия) – 1
Сергиев Посад – 1
Симферополь - 4
Смоленск – 1
Советская Гавань (Хабаровский край) – 1
Солнечногорск – 1
Таллин (Эстония) – 1
Тамбов - 1
Ташкент (Узбекистан) – 4
Тель-Авив (Израиль) - 1
Тирасполь (Молдова, ПМР) – 2
Томск - 1
Торонто (Канада) – 1
Трех горный (Челябинская обл.) – 1
Тюмень - 1
Удачный(Саха-Якутия) – 1
Усть-кут (Иркутская обл..) – 1
Уфа (Башкиртостан) – 2
Ухта (Коми-Россия) – 1
Франкфурт (Германия) – 1
Фульда (Германия) – 1
Хабаровск – 2
Харьков – 1
Холон (Израиль) – 2
Хуст (Украина,Закарпатская обл) – 1
Чайковский (Пермский кр.) – 1
Челябинск – 2
Череповец – 1
Черкесск – 1
Чимкент (Казахстан) – 1
Швандорф (Германия) – 1
Швеям (Германия) – 1
Шиллинг (США,штат Иллинойс) – 1
Энергодар (Запорожск. обл. Украина) – 1
Ярославль – 1*[/QUO
Североуральск (Россия)

----------


## Куралеська

Я живу на Урале, в маленьком, уютном Североуральске, в шести часах на машине от Екатеринбурга или сутки на поезде. Всем привет!!!

----------


## Куралеська

Столько городов, с ума сойти как интересно!

----------


## Куралеська

Всех форумчан с Рождеством! Спасибо за ваше бескорыстие!

----------


## Julia78

здравствуйте.  я Юлия,  живу в Новосибирской области.  Работаю в школе организатором

----------


## ice

Россия г.Уссурийск.

----------


## alez

Россия - Тамбов

----------


## tanya 82

здравствуйте. я Таня, живу в Полтавской области. Работаю музыкальным руководителем

----------


## Альбина87

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Альбина.  Я живу в Сургутском районе, работаю в Центре развития ребенка музыкальным руководителем. Очень рада, что попала на ваш сайт, только пока разобраться толком не могу: не получается попасть на ваши разделы, никуда не пускают, пишут что недостаточно прав для доступа, хотя там указано, что вход для зарегистрированных пользователей. В

----------


## Nezabudka

Россия- г.Екатеринбург

----------


## Zaya

Меня зовут Елена! Я из Казахстана, живу в городе Павлодаре! Участвовала в новогодней шоу-программе, очень понравилось попробовать себя в этом амплуа! Ваш сайт просто находка! И все очень позитивные, супер творческие, замечательные люди!!!

----------


## иван 79

Здравствуйте живу в  Жигулёвске Самарская области

----------


## mar-shall

Всем доброго времени суток! Меня зовут Олег. Я представляю кузбасский город Юрга. Уже второй год на форуме и этому чрезвычайно рад! Все молодцы, все супер! Всех с прошедшими праздниками!

----------


## ksusha0601

Приморский край, г. Владивосток

----------


## Олесия

о.Сахалин г.Южно-Сахалинск!

----------


## barhatov2007

Россия - Ирбит

----------


## Аленький

Всем привет. Алёна Россия- г.Каменск-Уральский Свердловская об.

----------


## Nile-art

Нина Вержбицкая и Лена Рамсдорф, Германия-Магдебург.Много путешествуем,любим живопись,пишем картины вместе и раздельно))))))!

----------


## tatyana-lyga

Здравствуйте! Приятно познакомиться! Я Татьяна, живу - Богучаны, Красноярский край.

----------


## Шеф

Здравствуйте! Я Наталья. Город Жуковка, Брянская область. Директор районного ДК. Очень люблю этот форум. Спасибо администраторам за сайт всем вам, дорогие форумчане, у которых хватает времени и сил делиться мыслями, материалами и опытом.

----------


## sergeiivanovits

Россия . Ростовская область

----------


## Кэт88

Россия - Владивосток!!! Меня зовут Екатерина очень долгое время пою в народном ансамбле, и играю в можно сказать в уникальном ансамбле рожечников!

----------


## Nat20

Всем огромный привет из Читы !!! меня зовут Наталья ( педагог  в прошлом ) сейчас свое агентство по праздникам .

----------


## Надежда-12

Доброе утро! Надежда, г. Всеволожск Ленобласть, музыкальный руководитель)

----------


## игрушка

Здравствуйте,меня зовут Женя. :Tender: Россия,Владимир.я работаю в ДК

----------


## Юлия Васильевна

Здравствуйте всем!Я инструктор физкультуры , в детском саду. Живу в городе саратове.

----------


## Эврика

Добрый день!
Россия, Санкт-Петербург, Колпино

----------


## melodi233

Всем наилучшие пожелания в Новом году! Я педагог из г.Ковылкино, Республика Мордовия. Не слышали о Мордовии? Ну как же! Столица , г.Саранск, будет принимать участие в Чемпионате мира по футболу.

----------


## Treya

Россия - Самара))

----------


## vnp

vnp - Россия. г. Череповец. Череповчане, давайте дружить!

----------


## bel-ua

Привет, привет!  Я - Светлана; родилась на Украине, консерваторию окончила в Молдавии, живу в Бельгии, преподаю в муз.гимназии (Turnhout).

----------


## Natali_spb

Всем здравствуйте и доброго времени суток. Зовут, естественно, Наталья живу в Санкт-Петербурге. Пару лет арендую небольшое кафе  и по воле судьбы пришлось несколько раз проводить праздник. (Многим дороговато нанимать ведущих, а мне грустно смотреть на тоскливую тупо упивающуюся  компанию, отмечающую тот или иной праздник). Бороздя просторы интернета в поисках чего-то  новенького, оказалась  на этом форуме.  Не знаю почему - но раз попала - значит это кому-нибудь нужно. Пока читала сообщение показалось, что кто-то из участников форума проводил в моем кафе праздник  (может и ошибаюсь ).

----------


## Gerabr

Доброго времени суток! Я Гера, живу в Брянске. Часто помогаю друзьям в организации и проведении семейных праздников))

----------


## Eleo

Здравствуйте! Только начинаю знакомство с форумом. Я живу на Кольском полуострове в городе Мончегорск.

----------


## natasha43

Здравствуйте! Санкт-Петербург- муз. руководитель в детском саду.

----------


## Таджикулиева Светлана

Здравствуйте! Сыктывкар - воспитатель.

----------


## Аллочка - Бабочка

Россия, Ставропольский край, г. Благодарный

----------


## xeltctyrf

Украина, Харьков.

----------


## azazel7704

Россия, Калининградская  область,пос.Железнодорожный муз.рук в  детсаду, педагог  музыкальной  школы

----------


## Ksushechka

Привет! Это Шахты - Ростовская область! Пообщаемся!?....

----------


## Chertila

Россия - Иркутск

----------


## AHГЕЛОК

Здравствуйте, музыкальный руководитель из Брянска!

----------


## Lusya

Здравствуйте,Днепропетровск-мой дом родной!

----------


## Snyusha

Здравствуйте !)) Россия, г. Екатеринбург

----------


## ярославцева татьяна

россия екатеринбург

----------


## ярославцева татьяна

екатеринбург - не область, но свё же...

----------


## angara26

Здравствуйте! Россия, Ставропольский край, г. Ставрополь - Ведущая праздничных мероприятий. Рада знакомству!

----------


## Nilkolay

Всем привет!
Я аранжировщик из Кировограда.
Буду рад сотрудничеству! Всем кому нужны минуса - обращайтесь!

----------


## Ludmila Mikus

Россия - Белгород.

----------


## ZажиGалка

Всем огромный привет))))) Я из России - г. Нижний Новгород

----------


## nady1410

Всем привет! Россия - Астрахань.

----------


## t53

Привет всем. Украина Харьков

----------


## OlgaCherry

Я Olga Cherry из Ташкента!!!! Всем респект!

----------


## Морозко78

Всем доброго времени суток!!!  Морозко, Россия, Иваново...уже не невеста )))

----------


## oga

Всем форумчанам привет. Украина, Херсонская область,Каланчак.Работник культуры.Библиотекарь.

----------


## Lenok43

Всем добра и здоровья! Я из Кировской области - инструктор по ФИЗО.

----------


## Елена Седельникова

Всем привет! Россия. Город Курган. Ведущая.

----------


## Lar4onok

Привет.Я из Комсомольска-на-Амуре.Хабаровский край.Россия.

----------


## Ирина Матвейчук

Привет из Житомира! :Ok: Я Ведущая

----------


## Масалова Раиса

Всем привет Россия +1!!

----------


## ТДяченко

Украина - Киев!

----------


## angara26

Россия, Ставрополь

----------


## innar

Одесса, Украина

----------


## компас2305

Всем ПРИВЕТ! Россия, Ленинградская область.

----------


## vikunya

ПРИВЕТ! Мой дом - Россия, Краснодарский край!

----------


## Строптивая19

Инна Минск

----------


## lyo

Ольга Вельск, Архангельская область

----------


## zarinka

Украина, Запорожье.

----------


## Наталья Молдова

Всем горячий привет из Кишинёва.. есть земляки у нас?

----------


## Матанечка

Московская область, Шаховской район- рада присоединиться к Вам!

----------


## Varvara

Привет, Наташа!!!
 Как видишь, есть земляки... Даже не просто земляки, а из твоей 15 школы им Н.Э.Берзарина, что на Комсомольской улице, старшие товарищи...
 :Aga:  :Grin:

----------


## Таджикулиева Светлана

Всем привет!!!!Я из Коми ,Сыктывкар.

----------


## Саша Буч

Александр Бочарин - Нижний Новгород !!!

----------


## svetlana niko

Светлана. г.Семенов Нижегородская обл.

----------


## Elenafrolova

Всем привет. Спасибо, что приняли в свои ряды. Живу в Московской обл.г.Коломна

----------


## Marg

Маргарита. Москва.

----------


## Наталья 71

Наталья. Можайск.

----------


## Русланн

Всем привет! Россия Краснодар!!!

----------


## C.В

Я из Нижегородской области, Ковернинский район.

----------


## Садкоva

Людмила Садкова из г.Бор Нижегородской обл. Приветствую форумчан.

----------


## Саша Буч

Ага ! Как много нижегородцев, а ?

----------


## Lariksim

Удмуртия, Ижевск

----------


## Людмила 69

Республика Башкортостан- Уфа

----------


## Ладушка Холи

Украина, Донецк всех приветствую!!!!!!!

----------


## Совмари

Ленинск-Кузнецкий) область Кемеровская. Россия, соответственно

----------


## tyomniy

Россия, Уватский район, Тюменская область, с. Ивановка

----------


## Брыся

Россия, Самара.

----------


## N-ina

Россия, Санкт-Петербург.

----------


## Cugano4ka

Украина-Нежин

----------


## nataly755

Украина г.Ильичевск город у моря

----------


## Lyusinda

Сумская обл. Украина

----------


## clip

Боже мой!!!
Сколько же меня не было на форуме!!!
нет,не вспомню........
ну да ладно))
Спасибо нашим ведущим,коллегам которые мне напомнили адрес)))
Восстановил свой пароль))
Всем форумчанам плодотворной,творческой и стабильной работы!!!
Краснодарский край,где то между Ростовом,Краснодаром и Баку

----------


## беловчанка

Всем Здравствуйте! Очень давно не была.... Очень хочется познакомиться и общаться ! город Белово Кемеровской области.

----------


## Nebesnaya

Украина г.Днепропетровск   Вокалистка,буду рада общению и знакомству с творческими,интересными людьми.

----------


## хризантемка

здравствуйте!  я из Петропавловска....  Жители города Ноябрьска-отзовитесь-очень нужно поговорить о  работе....

----------


## Lyka

Украина - Донецк!

----------


## Стеша

Всем привет!Россия-Волгоград. :Smile3:

----------


## lena15-70

Украина - Киев! Всем привет)

----------


## Сорока Ксюша

Доброй ночи, полуночники! Россия, Краснодарский край!

----------


## Сонатbyf

> ДОНЕЦК  УКРАИНА*kuku*


А я рядом проживаю Запорожская обл. преподаю музыкальную литературу и фортепиано.

----------


## Кася

Всем доброго дня! Никак не могла войти! "Вы не авторизованы", а я уже давно сижу с ноября! Почеу -то выкинули... обидно,  :Taunt:  :Nono:

----------


## flower98

Россия - Московская обл. Авсюнино

----------


## gragdanochka

Из Казахстана всем привет!

----------


## marishka_vas

У меня как всегда все начинается с конца, поэтому эту страничку только сейчас увидела.
Ну такая я неправильная, все читаю с конца. 
Родилась в Хабаровске - Дальний восток, а сейчас живу в Киеве, Украина.
Всем творческих изысканий и успехов. Огромное спасибо за уже оказанную мне лично помощь!!!!!!!

----------


## Ofelia1961

Всем привет с Северного Кавказа! Ольга

----------


## clip

> Всем привет с Северного Кавказа! Ольга


Привет,Ольга!!!
Не Краснодар???

----------


## Сафиуллина

Екатеринбург,Свердловской области.
Классный форум.Всем спасибо.
Элиза.

----------


## Цветик-Семицветик

Россия! Этот форум- настоящая находка! Спасибо! :Yahoo:

----------


## kleo3009

Санкт-Петербург с вами!!!

----------


## Любовь К.

п. Некрасовское, Ярославской области

----------


## Busenka27

Всем приветик! Я из Беларуси. г.Витебск

----------


## Busenka27

Белоруссия отзовись.г.Витебск

----------


## Ефросинья

Здравствуйте ! Волгоград - привет!

----------


## kuka2011

Privet vsem!!!
Tossa de Mar-Ispaniya

----------


## Маженка

ВСЕМ ПРИВЕТ!МОСКВА.

----------


## soloveychyk@yandex.ru

А я из Челябинске! :Smile3: Привет!

----------


## Юрченко Лариса

:Tender:  Привет! Я из Новосибирска!

----------


## Стеша

Привет Городище!Какойд.сад? :Smile3:

----------


## sa-sha76

привет ! я с Урала ! свердловская область!

----------


## Ефросинья

Привет Городище! Мой сад самый лучший в Городище - это "РАДУГА"! Я вы Стеша в каком саду работаете?

----------


## Леди N

Здравствуйте всем! Рада пообщаться с единомышленниками. Ваш форум всех семинаров и конференций вместе стоит! Принимайте! ПРигожусь.

----------


## SaDi

я с Урала, Челябинская область, город Аша

----------


## Ефросинья

> Привет Городище!Какойд.сад?


Ну что же вы Стеша не реагируете? молчите? Или это большой секрет - в каком детском саду вы работаете?

----------


## Стеша

Леночка,это ты? :Smile3:

----------


## Ефросинья

> Леночка,это ты?


Не угадали Неля Евгеньевна- это я, Рябцева Мария Константиновна!: Вы рады?!

----------


## Lana-1969

Всем привет! Москва.

----------


## vichny

Всем привет!Самарский край. :flower:

----------


## la_zlatka

Привет! Иркутск :flower:

----------


## Стеша

:Taunt:  :Taunt:  :Taunt:

----------


## Егози

Всем привет из Красноярска!  :Smile3:

----------


## тамада Анна

Россия Оренбург

----------


## Марийка-Умница

*Россия. Иркутская область*

----------


## clip

*тамада Анна*, 
 :Ok: 
Аня,очень рад,как увидел запись Оренбург - аж сердце ёкнуло............
не был на родине своих родителей,уже 20 лет..............
причём в самом городе и в Тюльгане............
Очень приятно!!!

----------


## grydyna

Украина-Путивль

----------


## anna2280

Украина-Одесса

----------


## Вива Наталья

Я  чистокровная украиночка,  с Донбасса.

----------


## Наталья-42

Здрасти! Шумилова Наталья - Кемерово!

----------


## винникова

привет, я из ростовской области :Smile3:

----------


## oko-olesya

Всех приветствую, я из Томской области!

----------


## тишунина наталия

г.волжский

----------


## veseluha

Здравствуйте всем! Я родилась в дружественном Казахстане, выросла в темпераментном Ростове, а сейчас живу полноценной жизнью в такой родной Сибири! Всем привет, успехов и спасибо огромное, что вы есть!  :Tender:

----------


## tatjan60

Привет! Я из БРЯНСКА!

----------


## evkor

Н-новгород. Россия.  Всем привет!

----------


## Татьяна_Канск

ВСем Здравствуйте! Я из КАнска , очень очень очень хочу общвться  форумчанами:))))

----------


## Асёна

Здравствуйте, я из Казани.

----------


## kseniya_s_m_

Привет! Я из Беларуси.

----------


## Ключникова Ольга

Всем привет!!! Россия - Ульяновск!!!

----------


## rustavelli

Рустам. Россия. Ухта. DJ/звукооператор мероприятий.

----------


## t2t2t22

Всем привет! Я из Харькова. Лариса.

----------


## Горчинка

Здравствуйте! Горчинка из города Набережные Челны.

----------


## kiss_Юлия

Украина. г. Донецк)

----------


## наташа.в

Всем привет я из Саратовской области. рада познакомиться!

----------


## алька5

Всем ПРИВЕТ! Я из г. Жуковский Московская обл.

----------


## vetlost

здравствуйте!  Я из Татарстана

----------


## Алина В.

всем привет!!! Я из г.Вичуга Ивановской области.

----------


## sofiko

Казахстан. Город Семей (Семипалатинск)

----------


## Светлана158

Привет! Я из Нижнекамска, Татарстан!  :Smile3:  музыкальный руководитель в детском саду :Yes4:

----------


## тишунина наталия

привет. Я из г. Волжский Волгоградской обл. Воспитатель ясельной группы.

----------


## РЁВА

Я первый день на форуме.Прошу любить и жаловать.Свердловская область.

----------


## adl-330

...будем жить! А здесь родился Т.Г Шевченко! UA Звенигордский р-н.

----------


## Свето4ка

Россия - Екатеринбург

----------


## merib

Россия - Ненецкий Автономный округ - Нарьян-Мар (п. Красное). Всем привеи из Заполярья!

----------


## marishka9041

Россия-Петрозаводск (Карелия)

----------


## TAMATA

Днепропетровск, Украина!!!!

----------


## Наталья-тренер

Россия - Новосибирск

----------


## надежжда

Я из Вологодской области!!!

----------


## LanaKrasa

ПРИВЕТ ВСЕМ!!! ПРИЯТНО ПОЗНАКОМИТЬСЯ!!!
Светлана, Республика Коми.

----------


## Бука

Россия, Волгоград, педагог детской классической хореографии в частной школе танцев. Рада познакомиться!

----------


## Окрыленная

Россия, Ростовская область

----------


## Ольга А.М.

Россия.Краснодарский край.

----------


## Pereputia

для меня не только страны,а даже континента не нашлось!

Я из Марокко,на форуме уже регистрировалась,но в связи с переездом выпала надолго из виртуальной жизни.

----------


## анечк@

россия. Мирный (Якутия :Vah: )

----------


## tatjan60

РОССИЯ -Брянск.

----------


## makeway

Росссия, Ставропольский край, город Пятигорск

----------


## slav slavich

Привет Всем!И Всем с уважением!Я так давно здесь не был(оказывается),что зайдя сюда заново зарегистрировался.А оказывается,что я здесь уже прописан.Но заново познакомится не мешает.Меня зовут Славик.Отчество такое же.Я из Симферополя(русский остров-Крым).Сгоревшие ссылки и долгое отсутствие в интернете сделали свое дело,но общение с великолепной девушкой, с которой мне удалось пообщаться в Москве,когда я работал в ее ресторане,вернуло меня на круги своя.Прежде чем написать этот пост,я заново познакомился с темами,увидел здесь приятных и знакомых людей,и самое главное чего я здесь не увидел-это хамства,от того и приятно.
Еще раз Всем приветы-приветы!!!Всем счастья и удачи,как модно сейчас говорить "позитивчика"

----------


## Манилка

Привет из Удмуртии. Россия привет!

----------


## 33266

Здравствуйте, меня зовут Наташа .Работаю музработником и учителем музыки. Сколько здесь твореских людей.Очень много музыки.Спасибо и организаторам и участникам форума.

----------


## milana1717

Всем привет! Меня зовут Светлана. Я из Москвы. Работаю музыкальным руководителем в детском саду.

----------


## Ольга 2

Привет всем!!! Меня зовут Ольга. Я из Курганской области.Работаю учителем музыки в школе.

----------


## Фролова Лариса

Здравствуйте! Всех с наступающим праздником !!! Я из Ульяновска,работаю музруком в детском саду

----------


## raduga-vesta

Всем привет! Я из Оренбурга воспитатель и физ.рук. в одном лице :Smile3:

----------


## lyo

Приветствую коллег с севера и особенно Архангельск и область  :Tender:

----------


## Юлия Савватеева

Я из России, ближнее Подмосковье.

----------


## елена веселая

Здравствуйте, я из Подмосковья,работаю с детьми инвалидами музыкальным руководителем. Спасибо за сайт и помощь:)))))Всем всего доброго!!!!!

----------


## Олеся Д.

Россия- Челябинск

----------


## Fantasista

Всем привет! Меня зовут Владимир. Украина, Харьков. Журналист.

----------


## kseny

привет всем!Меня зовут Оксана я с Украины,с Луганской области,г Перевальск

----------


## АРИ_73

Привет всем! Я из Украины, город Харьков!

----------


## Olis

Всем здравствуйте! Я из Красноярского края. Работаю преподавателем в музыкальной школе.

----------


## nes81

Украина Чернигов

----------


## Наталья Стадник

Украина. Город Луганск.

----------


## Yaloo

Здравствуйте!!!Меня зовут Ольга.Я живу в Ростовской области.Работаю художественным руководителем в сельском Доме культуры.Работаю недолго,опыта маловато...Спасибо всем,кто создал такой замечательный форум!!!!!!!!!

----------


## vasilina v.

Привет всем! Меня зовут Василина, я из Пензы. Работаю инструктором по физкультуре

----------


## Ksu_O

Привет! Россия. Москва. Муз. руководитель в детском саду

----------


## luka_mi

Всем привет!!! Я смотрю из Луганской области Украины народ - тут не редкие гости. Я из Северодонецка Луганской области

----------


## новожидова яна

привет всем я живу в минусинске но считаю себя новосибиркой хотя уехала от туда уже 4 года назад

----------


## Инна2609

Всем привет!!! Я со Ставрополя, Россия.

----------


## Nataloshka

Всем привет! я из Орла. работаю воспитателем

----------


## ulenka123

Серов, Свердловская обл.

----------


## Елена Седельникова

Всем привет! Пока осваиваюсь на форуме. Я из Кургана - Курганская область - Россия.

----------


## кода

россия. город Воронеж

----------


## Алена Петровна

Всем привет! УКРАИНА. ОДЕССА.

----------


## Muzyka

Добрый день!

Франция, Париж.

----------


## Маша Ручьева

привет всем! я ручей! Воронежская область.

----------


## VasilisaTZ

Приветствую всех форумчан! Я на форуме с 2009 года, а представится решила только сейчас. Я Татьяна. Живу в Николаевской области, Украина. Работаю методистом и музруком в детском саду   17 лет. Спасибо что Вы есть!!!

----------


## firsova

ПРивет всем!Я из п.Агириш-ХМАО-Югра-Россия. :Smile3:

----------


## miLENAka

Добрый день! Я из России - Ростов-на-Дону ))))))

----------


## tatyana-chulan

Добрый вечер, а я из Волгоградской области (Россия) г.Ленинск! :Ok:

----------


## нонна

Привет всем! Я живу и работаю в Киеве,а родом из Чернигова.

----------


## Свет в окне

Всем привет! Я из Минска.

----------


## Suponina

Украина, Крым, Ялта.

----------


## Вертолина

Здравствуйте. Украина, Харьков

----------


## Елена 76

Доброй ночи! Украина -Ахтырка

----------


## Наташкин

Всем привет, я с Удмуртии, есть такое село Каракулино на берегу Камы, очень красиво

----------


## www наталья

Добрый вечер, меня зовут Наталья,я с Дальнего Востока, Приморский край, с. Владимиро-Александровское. Огромная благодарность создателям сайта- всем удачи!!!

----------


## Марина Землянская

Всем привет! Анапа!

----------


## Юлл

Мне 62. Я из Беларуси.  Это первый опыт общения па форуме. Не обижайтесь на мою бестолковость. Желание общаться и узнавать что-то новое большое, а навыков никаких. Пожалуйста помогите. Я работаю в саду музыкальным руководителем уже 42 года. Может вам пригожусь  чем- нибудь тоже

----------


## NNN

> Добрый вечер, а я из Волгоградской области (Россия) г.Ленинск!


А я из провинциального города Малоархангельска Орловской области. Добрый всем вечер!!!

----------


## Ольга72

Я из Шуи

----------


## MAGIC

MAGIC  
Здравствуйте. Меня  зовут  Ирина. Я  из  Карелии. Работаю  музыкальным
руководителем  в  детском  саду  компенсирующего  типа.Стаж  37  лет.
Спасибо  за  замечательный  форум. Примите  пожалуйста меня в   свою  дружную  компанию.

----------


## Svetik-Cher

Привет! Я из Череповца, Вологодская область.

----------


## РЭДА

Всем доброго времени суток. Я из Москвы. Хотя всё детство провела в Донецке.

----------


## annushka

Привет всем! Родилась и выросла на Украине ,в городе Мариуполе.Сейчас живу в Азове,Ростовской обл. Работаю музыкальным руководителем.Замечательно ,что есть такой форум!

----------


## Танюха Ник.

Привет из Кургана! Это Зауралье.

----------


## Надежда Петрова

И я из кургана!!! Курган прямо рулит на форуме!))

----------


## Гостья из будущего

Россия - Питер!!!

----------


## iylitta

Привет!
Россия, Санкт-Петербург, Пушкин :-)

----------


## Ксюшечка

Россия, сибирский город Омск

----------


## nam162

привет всем! Я из Башкирий. Работаю инструктором.

----------


## Наталья и Бэндерос

РФ р. Адыгея

----------


## Пермякова Наталия

Прекрасная страна Украина :Smile3: а

----------


## zolushka3004

г.Бендеры Приднестровье в Молдове )))

----------


## lapitup

Россия-Калининград.

----------


## Natik9

Россия - Приморский край, г. Большой Камень

----------


## leokalinin

Казахстан, Караганда! Всех поздравляю с весной!!!!!
Наурыз кутты болсын!!!

----------


## галя

Привет всем.Я из Башкортостана.Стерлитамак.

----------


## Alfiya

Привет,всем форумчанам! Я из Татарстана!!!

----------


## Anelka

Привет всем с Урала! :Vishenka 25:  :Vishenka 19:  :Vishenka 04:

----------


## limush

Привет всем, я из России - г.Пенза  :Girl Blum2:

----------


## Артемкина Любовь

Привет из *Казахстана*, город Алматы!

----------


## Энж

Приветики всем. Я из России г. Тверь

----------


## жанет1

Здравствуйте.меня зовут Жанна,я с Луганска.Рада,что я сюда попала

----------


## Марюривна

Здравствуйте, меня зовут Мария, я из Ленинградской области ))))))

----------


## selly

мое первое сообщение.... я с Украины... Кривой Рог и Ниакополь. живу в Кривом Роге и часто посещаю Никополь

----------


## Гриценко екатерина

Привет! Россия-Борзя. :Derisive:

----------


## багИРОЧКА1985

Украина,город Днепропетровск

----------


## Shakueva

Краснодарский край. Россия

----------


## Natusha

Саратовская обл.Перелюбский район,с Иваниха.

----------


## Tetya Muzika

Россия - Санкт-Петербург

----------


## kla56

Привет всем, Я из Томска. А еще Томичи есть на сайте?

----------


## Bogemammy

Всем привет из Ялты!))))) Рада общению!

----------


## LorikM

Здравствуй, форумчане! Я Лариса. Россия - Пермь!

----------


## Иванец

Россия г. Коломна Московской области

----------


## sibirija2010

Россия. Томская область.

----------


## sibirija2010

Привет всем! Я из районного центра Томской области.

----------


## muzklass

Добрый вечер! Я из города невест - Иваново.

----------


## mariaarh

Архангельск отзовитесь! "слизала" перед новым годом "слонов" Порубовых, а недавно, на празднике мне заявили, что это уже в нашем городе не ново! вот и думаю... есть тут кто  из наших? :)))

----------


## dj-dj

Саша, Ярославль. Приятно познакомиться.

----------


## ДеКА

Ирина Красноярск

----------


## Anelka

Уральский округ.Челябинская область.Всем привет! :Smile3:

----------


## alisalisa

Россия-Петродворец!! Приятно познакомиться)))

----------


## Janett

Киевская область! Украина! Привет всему СНГ!

----------


## Зайцева Людмила

Россия. Братск.

----------


## мамка

> не забываем отмечаться в опросе!


Здравствуйте! Я что-то не поняла как отмечаться в опросе? Я нажимаю на цифру напротив Беларуси, открывается список всех стран и имена, а как мне туда себя вписать? 
мамка, г. Поставы, Беларусь

----------


## Мариша8

Привет всем форумчанам, я из Красноярска

----------


## пчёлка-сад

Здравствуйте, я из Великого Новгорода!

----------


## TATYANA_UNCHA

Добрый день! Россия, Брянская область,город Унеча

----------


## Светулик72

Привет из Сыктывкара

----------


## Alla+

Алла -певица и ведущая праздников в Волгограде

----------


## Кукуруколка

Привет!!!Столица деревень, всегда зеленый город -Тюмень)))

----------


## Ketvik

Всем здравствуйте!!!   Россия - Сибирь - г.Ужур !!!

----------


## kulenka

Беларусь - Ивацевичи, Брестской области.

----------


## папа вова

Привет всем, особенно Мазайке! Живу в Москве - так получилось. Работаю везде, если условия обоюдоприемлемы. Веду Д.р., корп-вы, свадьбы, разводы, девиШники и т.п. Связываюсь почти только по почте: 7645585@mail.ru Имею сайт www.tostmaster.ru

----------


## _mb_

Всем здравствуйте! Россия, Пермь.

----------


## Лесна

Доброго времени суток! Елена, Россия, Московская область, город Чехов.

----------


## Песенка-чудесенка

Всем  большой привет из Забайкалья, г. Чита.

----------


## Гостья Нелля!

Доброго вам времени суток! Я пополню ряды Казахстанцев! Город Петропавловск! Специализируюсь фото-видео! Но всей душой близка к ведушим!Решила зарегестрироваться после поездки на форум Сибирская томадея 2011!  :Smile3:

----------


## lrau

Всем привет, мы из Ярославской области, если есть земляки очень рады. Занимаемся проведением свадеб, юбилеев, корпоративов, детских праздников. Рады знвакомству, хотя зарегистрированы на форуме давно.

----------


## танюха1972

Привет всем,жалко что мало северянок.Если кто с севера появится,то я с Архангельска.Кому интересны детские танцы для сада,заходите в тему. :Smile3:

----------


## Anelka

Привет с Урала!

----------


## atomstill

Россия-Дмитрий Асеев-Оренбург

----------


## Инна Морозова

Привет! Я из Мурманска!

----------


## carica

Всем здравствуй! Я  Из Карелии город Петрозаводск. Работаю Организатором и ведущей Массовых мероприятий. Руководитель  компании "ЭЛИТный праздник"

----------


## Елизавета II

Казахстан.Петропавловск.Детские и взрослые праздники :Aga:

----------


## Инуличка

Краснодарский край_Кропоткин! :Smile3:

----------


## elena_wais

Казахстан-Петропавловск!

----------


## anna-766

Омск

----------


## КУПЦОВА Ната

Несвижане есть!?

----------


## Элеонорушка

ЕКАТЕРИНБУРГ : ВСЕХ ПРИВЕТСТВУЮ И РАДУСЬ ЗНАКОМСТВУ С ВАМИ!!!!!!!!

----------


## Элеонорушка

[QUOTE=Элеонорушка;4019435]ЕКАТЕРИНБУРГ : ВСЕХ ПРИВЕТСТВУЮ И РАДУСЬ ЗНАКОМСТВУ С ВАМИ!!!!!!!!

----------


## Kate45

Всем приветик)))! Мы из г. Шадринск, Курганская область.

----------


## Alicka

Рада всех приветствовать!!! Лиза Казахстан Караганда.

----------


## Лёлик 76

Алексей. Алтайский край

----------


## Катенька 2011

Я-Катя. Новокузнецк.

----------


## olgaring

Всем привет. Я Ольга , родом из Северного Казахстана. Живу в Германии , город Бремерхафен.

----------


## Дадуся

Всем большой привет, здесь у Вас так здорово. Светлана из Москвы

----------


## фруся

Россия,Нижегородская область

----------


## Валя Файт

Всем привет из Рубцовска - Алтайский край!

----------


## Ольга Р.

Доброго времени суток всем! 
Изначально Ирк.область Усть-Кут, 
потом Иркутск, 
далее Санкт-Петербург, 
вот уже 15 лет Кипр-Лимассол

----------


## Kuziushka

Привет! Россия. Воронеж.

----------


## svetaegorova

Светлана  Россия привет.

----------


## Anelka

Приветик всем с Урала !!! :Yahoo:

----------


## уктур

Привет всем!
Солнце всегда встает на Востоке!!! :Derisive:

----------


## Ишина

Привет!!! Тамбов!!!!

----------


## konnata

Россия - Колпашево

----------


## N@T@

Россия-Сальск

----------


## Vesnamaj

Здравствуйте!!! Тульская область,Новомосковск!

----------


## аннаanna

Беларусь-Брест-Береза :Smile3:

----------


## voha

Украина,Днепропетровская обл.привет всем!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Бириляка

Доброе утро. Россия! Север! Архангельск!

----------


## lilia-13

Добрый день!
Изначала из Казахстана.
15 лет, как в Германии.

----------


## мэри попенс

ДОБРЫЙ ВЕЧЕР ВСЕМ)))РОССИЯ!!НОВОСИБИРСК))))

----------


## vowk.val

Добрый вечер всем !!! Украина Умань

----------


## Белая Елена

Здравствуйте! Я из Беларуси. Орша

----------


## Anelka

Всем привет из Златоуста! :Grin:

----------


## koalaclub

Украина, г. Хмельницкий

----------


## Darin

Украина - Алчевск

----------


## Наталі

Вітаю всіх з Великоднем! Львів Україна

----------


## leonora_

Привет всем. Я из Миргорода Полтавской обл. Украина.

----------


## Алека

Россия - Омск

----------


## 19Malinka88

Приветик всем!Я из Ульяновска :Tender:  Земляки отзовитесь :flower:

----------


## маргушенька

Привет! Я из солнечной Анапы

----------


## Любовь Дмитриевна

Всех приветствует город Выборг Ленинградской области

----------


## dasha_bene

Привет всем!!! Я из Украины, г.Луганск. Всех форумчан со светлым праздником Пасхи!

----------


## Svet-lana

Россия-Орск! Оренбургская область!

----------


## НИНА КОРОБОВА

+ еще Саратов! 
Конечно Россия.

----------


## EgeniI

набережные челны , 
Татарстан, Россия

----------


## Нелли К

Карачаево-Черкесия Хабез

----------


## Leli&hna

Россия - Пермский край   :Derisive:

----------


## Тонюсик

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Антонина,я из Алматы. Захожу на форум не так часто,иногда провожу различные мероприятия,в основном благотворительные, ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО всем,кто выкладывает материалы на форуме! Очень хочется быть полезной,только опыта пока маловато,но надеюсь,что тоже смогу хоть кому то чем нибудь помочь.)))

----------


## Пахомова Наталья

Всем привет! Алтайский край - Волчиха.

----------


## Алена345

Добрый вечер! я, новый форумчанин сайта курочки. Рада всех приветствовать и хочу, чтобы вы меня приняли. Я родом с Украины, проживаю в Измаиле, работаю в детском саду воспитателем. Воспитываю будущих очень заслуженых людей. Сама я творческая личность, люблю все необыкновенное, красивое.

----------


## Олечка Александровна

ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ, ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНЫЕ ЛЮДИ!!!  :Smile3: 
Я с Алтайского края, г. Барнаул. Россия.

----------


## olgapk

Всем привет! А я из Свердловской области - Екатеринбург.

----------


## Акорниенко

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Алла. Я из Тульской области. Очень хочется общаться,у меня большой опыт работы, но пока не очень владею компьютером, но очень хочется.

----------


## (Женя)

Всем привет!Меня зовут Евгения. Я из Павловска Алтайский край. Люблю интересных людей, очень хочу общаться.

----------


## Тыря

Доброй ночи!! Елена. Мурманская область, Кандалакша.

----------


## nina7400

Всем добрый день. меня зовут Нина Я из Свердловской области город Каменск-Уральский

----------


## Яцкова

Россия, Республика Татарстан, Казань

----------


## elka29

Беларусь!!!! :Smile3:

----------


## elka29

Ой!! Я из Беларуси, работаю руководителем физвоспитания в саду, учусь на дефектолога!!! Буду рада взаимному общению со всеми!!!!

----------


## Николь

Россия - Черноголовка (Московская обл.) Всем привет!

----------


## Fktrcfylhf

Привет форумчане!!!!
Я очень рада что вы есть!!!!
Я из солнечной Бурятии.

----------


## Anelka

Всем привет с далёкого Златоуста! :Yes4:

----------


## AVI

Я из Ставрополя - Россия, Северный Кавказ!

----------


## veseluha

:Tender: Добрый вечер с города Нягани, что под Ханты-мансийском!  Очень рада, что имею возможность быть на этом сайте, но пока у меня в тему не полуается, но буду стараться! На страницах этого сайта  такооооооой профессионализм и творчество!!!!!!!! Большое личное спасибо!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nadyxa1

Россия-Москва

----------


## tayna-84

Привет, всем! мое имя Ангелина
Я начинающая ведущая, рада, что нашла единомышленников на таком прекрасном форуме.

----------


## batya

Я из г. Бровары в 15 км. от Киева.

----------


## Артуровна

Меня зовут Ирина. Я живу в России в городе Кургане. Работаю музыкальным руководителем в детском саду

----------


## girei.liusjena

Здравствуйте! Я из Белоруссии, Витебской области. Живу в деревне. Слава Богу, интернет дошёл и до нас, правда скорость желает лучшего. Помогите с информацией, как попасть на страничку с логотипом "личное"?

----------


## КИСА 12

Здравствуйте,я из города Брянска,ведущая-Евгения.

----------


## Тоська

Россия-Елец, Липецкая Обл.

----------


## Ssveta

А я из Гродно, белорусского города, стоящего на берегу реки Неман.

----------


## sulimka

Ирбит, Свердловская область

----------


## Ligeya

Я из города Воркуты. Далекий многонациональный заполярный городок в республике Коми.

----------


## КИСА 12

Россия,город Брянск.Всем привет!!!

----------


## didistudio

РОССИЯ, БЕЛГОРОД

----------


## raduga2173

Всем привет. Я из города Здолбунов Ровенской области - Украина. Работаю юристом. Захожу на форму не так уж часто. Благодарна форуму за то, что иногда на праздниках друзей могу их повеселить. Большое спасибо всем,кто выкладывает материалы на форуме! Очень хочется быть полезной,только опыта пока маловато.

----------


## Swetlana89

Россия,Омск

----------


## меледин

днепропетровск!!!

----------


## маринга

Донецк . Украина!

----------


## kdvoryanskii

Всем привет! Я новичок на этом форуме! я из России - ТЮМЕНЬ

----------


## sueta

Приветствую! Канада, Монреаль.

----------


## Lysienzhitko

Привет! Меня зовут Елена! Я из прекрасного белорусского города Гродно. Работаю музыкальным руководителем в детском саду.

----------


## Filana

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Анна! Я живу в Тольятти, работаю в детском саду музыкальным руководителем

----------


## para_fraz

Всем привет! Мы из города На Цне-из Тамбова!

----------


## Иннок

Россия- Екатеринбург

----------


## ЯЛЮБА

ВСЕМ ПРИВЕТ!!! Я С УКРАИНЫ, РАБОТАЮ МУЗРУКОВОДИТЕЛЕМ В ДЕТСКОМ САДУ.

----------


## tatianashiryaeva

Всем привет! Я из г.Горловка, Украина.

----------


## poper

Всем привет!!!! Я из Московской области город Фрязино.(на дату регистрации не смотрите - заблудился)

----------


## Энни

Энни, Республика Карелия

----------


## flora

Салют!!!!Я из Москвы)

----------


## natalyaveremchuk

добрейший вам всем вечерок! я наталья, город советская гавань хабаровский край, привет с берегов татарского пролива!

----------


## natali66

Россия (Курган)

----------


## Аленький Цветочек

Всем привет!я из Украины - Днепропетровск :)

----------


## LUSHA

Россия - АРЗАМАС!!!!

----------


## TUDASHA

Здравствуйте, я - житель Республики Удмуртия.

----------


## людмильчик

Я из столичного города Йошкар олы РМЭ.

----------


## Наталья Молдова

Ой.. Марина - Варвара, оч-ч--чень приятно встретить Земляков!

----------


## uruna

привет! Я из Мурома, Владимирская  область...

----------


## безника

Я из Рязани. Привет

----------


## лееена

приветик, я из Харькова!

----------


## derkach

Привет всем!Я из России - г.Пермь. Удачи!!!

----------


## ANNA_K

Россия Каменск-Уральский

----------


## Виктория@

РОССИЯ  УДМУРТИЯ  :Tender: г. Ижевск

----------


## TaDmi

Доброе утро. Меня зовут Татьяна, я из Архангельской области.

----------


## lev_08

ВСЕМ ДОБРОГО ДНЯ!
Я ЕВГЕНИЯ. РЕСПУБЛИКА КАЗАХСТАН, Г. РУДНЫЙ.

----------


## lev_08

КАЗАХСТАН

----------


## Elle

Самара

----------


## Anelka

Урал!!1 Всем привет!!! :Yes4:

----------


## Елизавета Авдеева

Россия, Ставрополь

----------


## alexsound

Россия - Серпухов, Подольск

----------


## Алена888

Татарстан, г. Бугульма

----------


## Ключникова Ольга

> Приветик всем!Я из Ульяновска Земляки отзовитесь


Привет землячка!!!

----------


## Dashulya

Привет всем! Меня зовут Дарья Я из солнечного Казахстана Мой e-mail: dashabulasheva@mail.ru Будем общаться

----------


## zar21130

Приветствую всех!! Меня зовут Александр. Проживаю Североуральск Свердловской обл. zar21130@rambler.ru

----------


## Galexa

Здравствуйте!!!!!!  Я живу в Норильске - РОССИЯ!!!!!

----------


## Ольга 76

Всем привет!  Я проживаю - Россия, Волгоградская область, г. Жирновск

----------


## Дина 103

Россия Волгодонск, поддерживает всех.  :Aga:

----------


## Шампанская-Н

Всем привет! Россия-Краснодар!

----------


## Lillchen

Здравствуйте  :Tender:  а я из Германии :Jester:

----------


## lisichka)

всем привет из Одесской области

----------


## lisichka)

всем огромный привет из Одесской области!!!!

----------


## Гриничка

Россия, Новосибирск! Рада всех видеть!

----------


## Пономарева

Россия, Хабаровский край, Комсомольский район, Гурское . Всем привет!

----------


## elenastar51

Оренбургская область, Ташлинский район ! Я рада, что я с вами!!!

----------


## sotin

Танцевальный привет из Владивостока!

----------


## Людмил_kа

Воронежская область, город Павловск. Очень рада, что я с вами!!! Всем привет!!!

----------


## stroiteldk

Россия - Губкин Белгородской области, жемчужина Курской магнитной Аномалии

----------


## rodes

Всем привет из Зеленограда))))

----------


## kadima

Всем привет из Владикавказа!!!

----------


## alena-9

Живу я в глубине России, 
 В краю озер и рудных скал.
 Здесь реки - сини,
 Горы - сини
 И в синих отсветах металл.
Урал... 
 Урал...
Лесами  земля наша славится,
Грибы - ягода наливаются
И еще, словно яблочки алые
 Здесь  растут ребятишки малые

----------


## alena-9

Свердловская область,привет!

----------


## ИринаС

Россия Саяногорск )

----------


## светлана32

Брянская область

----------


## iren12

Россия - Саратов!

----------


## yurgesovna

ЛЮДИ! Я ВЫЖИЛА!БАЛТИЙСК,КАЛИНИНГРАДСКОЙ.ВСЕХ ЛЮБЛЮ,ЦЕЛУЮ.ЮРГЕСОВНА

----------


## zipperstar

Привет с берегов Амура! Я Елена, из города Благовещенска, руковожу небольшой студией по организации праздников. В основном оформляем, но и понемногу, робко- начинаем вести мероприятия.Очень надеюсь что найду на сайте достаточно материала для работы и поддержку в новых начинаниях.

----------


## arkadi63

Всем привет!
Рад видеть своих старых друзей. 
Рад знакомству с новыми.
arkadi63 
Израиль.

----------


## Светла2011

Привет с Украины! Как хорошо, что есть такой замечательный и полезный форум . Я Света, из Днепропетровской области. Работаю учителем игры на фортепиано. Так же преподаю в общеобразовательной школе уроки музыки и художественной культуры. Надеюсь быть полезной.

----------


## Tasya835

Привет из Украины, я из Донецка (:

----------


## natali66

Россия - Курган

----------


## Mishany

Всем ПРИВЕТ!!!
Московская область-Протвино

----------


## Аптимистка

Всем привет из Киева!рада попасть на такой замечательный сайт!!! :Smile3:  :Ok:

----------


## Мась

Россия - Самара

----------


## Затейниц-БК

г. Большой Камень Приморского края

----------


## Елена Звездочка

Россия - Кемерово

----------


## Ведунья

И я из Кемерово

----------


## OZ...

Украина, Одесса

----------


## irettaspb

Россия, Санкт-Петербург :Smile3:

----------


## симочка

Привет всем творческим людям. Россия, г. Брянск. :Oj:

----------


## Галина58

казахстан - астана

----------


## Милла

Россия. Сибирь-матушка. Карасук Новосибирской области

----------


## natalyu6ka

Украина - Херсон.
Привет всем!

----------


## Zazar

Беларусь - Новополоцк

----------


## Альбина Гизатуллина

Железнодорожный (Московская область)

----------


## Натуличка222

Украина- Днепропетровск

----------


## karamel'ka

**ВСЕМ ПРИВЕТ С РАДУЖНОГО(ХАНТЫ - МАНСИЙСКИЙ АВТОНОМНЫЙ ОКРУГ)

----------


## allaris

Привет всем! Ура! Рада присоединиться к вам! Я из Украины, Чернигов.

----------


## Синкопа

Привет всем участникам  форума! Я из Башкирии-Ишимбай.

----------


## Татьяна Р.

Всем, привет! Россия - Барнаул

----------


## vika_zar

Добрый день!!! Украина - город Полтава.

----------


## vichny

Россия- Сызрань.

----------


## Пани Мария

Украина, Киев

----------


## Vasilitch

Привет всем.
Украина Харьковская область.

----------


## Cvetok-030303

Всем всем приветик!!!!Я с России!!!!Республика Адыгея!!!!Город Майкоп!!!!!

----------


## karamel'ka

**

----------


## Виктория Краснокутская

Республика Коми - Сыктывкар!!! Всем привет!

----------


## He1en

Я из самого красивого северного уголка Кировской области, рядом Вологодская область (110 км) и Архангельская

----------


## бабалена

Добрый вечер. Я тоже из Кировской области,но из центра- город Кирово - Чепецк.

----------


## fashka

Зовут Майя, я из Казани!

----------


## TUDASHA

*Синкопа*, здравствуйте! Судя по вашему нику, вы связаны с музыкой. Прошу вас помочь, если это возможно. Нужна минусовка к одной авторской песне. Авторы живут в Башкирии. В сети их, похоже не знают, может, вы слышали. Исполняет Эля Козлова, аранжировка В. Козлов "Мама и папа". Буду очень признательна.  :Smile3: Простите, что сообщение не по теме, но в личку почему-то не отправляется... :Oj:

----------


## ЕЛЕна 966

Меня зовут -Елена. Я из города Саранска

----------


## gutta

Здравствуйте,форумчане!!  Я из Санкт-Петербурга....меня зовут Ирина. :Tender:

----------


## svedonsk

Доброе утро!
С вами Тарту, Эстония!  :Ok:

----------


## Ольга-Елена

Я Ольга.Живу и работаю в Шуе, Ивановской области.У нас открывается новый детский сад, помогите со сценарием открытия!Заранее благодарна!!!

----------


## Наталинка86

Здравствуйте!Я- Наташа из Хабаровска!

----------


## Ишина

Здравствуйте!!!! Я-Зоя из Тамбовской области поселок Инжавино.

----------


## руслан07

украина - миргород

----------


## музыкант и КО

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Линара. Я из Башкортостана - Уфа. :Oj:

----------


## alexasashka

Привет! Меня зовут Александра. я из Казахстана, город Петропавловск.

----------


## Solnishko2011

Рада знакомству- Казахстан,Атырау.

----------


## Оля-ляка

Россия, Челябинская область, город Златоуст

----------


## Jullib

Здравствуйте!!!! Юля из Екатеринбурга-Нижнего Тагила, Свердловская область.

----------


## дафуня

Я Людмила с Калмыкии

----------


## Aigul-pevi4ka

Привет, я Айгуль из Уфы

----------


## ЕленаСергеевна

Россия, Рязань, Дягилево

----------


## Муровская Анна

ДОБРОГО ВРЕМЕНИ СУТОК ВСЕМ ПРИСУТСТВУЮЩИМ!!!
меня зовут Аня, я из Крыма, город Ситмферополь.

----------


## Anelka

всем привет с Урала!

----------


## Komissarova

Я- Зинаида из Казахстана

----------


## лёля70

Здравствуйте, меня зовут Ольга. Я из Красноярска!

----------


## Розалия

Здравствуйте, коллеги, люди добрые! Меня зовут Розалия. Я из пригорода Тюмени.

----------


## ПростоНастя

Россия - Кемеровская область, г. Полысаево

----------


## multik 19

Украина-Донецк-Макеевка

----------


## триумф

Украина - Харьков!!))

----------


## minadze2011

Я - Татьяна из Ставрополья!

----------


## yana.k

Здравствуйте,я-Яна из Запорожья=)

----------


## Тамадинка

Свердловская область Каменск-Уральский

----------


## Марисобелька

Здравствуйте, я Марина с Челябинска

----------


## Ведущий 36 rus

Доброго времени суток дорогие форумчане, меня зовут Виталий, занимаюсь проведением торжеств в городе Воронеже, опыт работы 5 лет, очень рад что нашёл данный форум, приятно будет познакомиться с единомышленниками по профессии.

----------


## Запятая

А я из Пензы. Я ведущая праздников, сценарист,аниматор. Как здорово, что есть место где могут общаться творческие люди из разных городов!

----------


## milkiwey81

Всем привет. Украина-Крым-Симферополь

----------


## alena grekova

Добрый день!меня зовут Алена,Я из ХМАО-югра(г.п.Пойковский).хореограф.люблю работу с детьми,постоянно в поиске нового :Grin:

----------


## Gule4ka

Добрый вечер! Меня зовут Гульфия. Я из Энгельса Саратовской области. Работаю в школе. Люблю проводить праздники, как в школе, так и дома. Очень рада, что есть такой форум, где можно узнать много нового и интересного, поделиться своим опытом.

----------


## Фиеста...

Здравствуйте! Только наткнулась на этот раздел. Немного  с опозданием сообщаю: Инна, г. Стрежевой Томской области, ИП, организатор праздников ( в основном городских, т.е. Дни города, Конкурсы, Миссы и т.д.).На ФОРУМЕ почти месяц. Спасибо организаторам. Кладезь советов, идей, друзей.

----------


## Инна Морозова

И с каждым днём, я всё больше и больше люблю этот форум!!!!  У-РААААААААА!  Жизнь  прекрасна!!!!

----------


## Акбарса

Давайте познакомимся! Меня зовут Марина. По знаку зодиака я рыба (тигр). Очень люблю детей. Они непосредственны, искренни,очаровательны. Работаю в детском саду музыкальным руководителем, хореографом. Отдаю всю себя детям, чтобы они жили счастливо на планете "Детство". 
Наши воспитанники обучаются искусству хореографии по авторской программе дополнительного образования (хореография) "Талант - восьмое чудо света" (2 -7 лет). Программа утверждена Министерством образования Республики Татарстан, признана инновационной и занесена в Республиканский Сертификатор педагогических инноваций. Воспитанники студии хореографического искусства "Родничок" - победители многих городских, региональных конкурсов, участники республиканских семинаров для специалистов детского сада, городских конференций для дошкольнх работников. Считаю, что "Ребёнок - это нераспустившийся бутон, взойдёт солнце - и цветок потянет лепестки к нему".
Педагогический стаж работы - 23 года и, конечно, богатый педагогический (теоретический и практический) опыт. В моей методической копилке - свыше 200 постановочных работ по хореографии для дошкольников, огромное количество сценариев к праздникам, развлечениям  для детского сада и многое другое. 
Люблю фотографировать, снимать на видео. Дети это любят. 
Хочется пообщать с коллегами и просто с умными, интересными людьми. Рада общению и до встечи на форуме этого замечательного сайта, дающего возможность интересно жить!!!
С искренним уважением ко всем новым друзьям Марина

----------


## Виктория В.С.

Привет! Безумно рада, что Вас всех  нашла!!! Я живу в Ноябрьске, ЯНАО. Приезжайте в гости!

----------


## татьяна 73

Всем привет! Я землячка самой Курицы  Невель Псковской Спасибо за  Форум ,поддержку ,идеи  Здесь очень класно

----------


## Дрозд Роман

Всем огромный привет я с Украины, а именно г. Хмельницкий. Мне очень приятно находится на таком замечательном форуме. Я ведущий, очень интересно узнать что-то новое, и может кому-то пригожусь, с радостью.

----------


## Katrusitta

Привет! Всем! Меня зовут Катя! Наконец добралось до сообщений ОЧень трудно понять, куда и как нужно заходить! Помогите пожалуйста, кто хорошо знаком с сайтом! :Smile3:

----------


## Katrusitta

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Катя! Я из Украины! Добавляйтесь, пожалуйста!
 :Smile3:

----------


## ROksana

Всем огромный привет! Я из Украины. На форуме неделю, не могу оторваться  - масса идей, интересных решений, инноваций. Здорово! Работаю ведущей уже около десяти лет, провожу свадьбы, корпоративы, юбилеи. Есть свои наработки, но всегда хочется чего-то нового. На форуме это всё есть, а самое главное, можно пообщаться с единомышленниками, попросить совета и получить помощь. Очень хочу влиться в вашу большую дружную компанию.

----------


## Юнона

Краснодарский край

----------


## Светлана79

Россия. Карачаево-Черкессия. Всем привет!:

----------


## Сапфирка

Россия-матушка! Москва - столица! Рада присоединению и объединению! Пока все вместе - мы сила! :Smile3:

----------


## katinni

Добрый вечер! Я - Катерина из Белоруссии! Мне безумно приятно находится часами на этом сайте. Работаю в детском саду музыкальным руководителем. Очень люблю детей и особенно свою работу. 
Всегда стремлюсь найти что-то новое и быть полезной кому-то... :Tatice 08:

----------


## Aurora

Казахстан, Петропавловск!!!

----------


## ленночка

Привет всем! Я из Горловки, Донецкой области, давайте дружить!!!!!

----------


## kvitka alena

Украина -Одесса!!!!!!

----------


## Cugano4ka

Украина - Нежин(Киев)  - Cugano4ka

----------


## Натка Ч

Россия. Волжский, Волгоградская область....всем привет. я Наталья

----------


## Anelka

Всем привет с Урала!!!

----------


## Мара15

Казахстан.Павлодар!

----------


## artolik

Украина - Запорожье. Здоровеньки були!!! :Tender:

----------


## Марья Викторовна

> Украина - Запорожье. Здоровеньки були!!!


Большой привет землякам))))))))))))

ЗАПОРОЖЬЕ!!!!

----------


## Екатерина Козуб

привет! я с Оренбургской области, Россия.

----------


## Svitana

Привет из Николаева (Украина)!
 :Tender:  :Tender:  :Tender:

----------


## Tesni79

Англия :Smile3:

----------


## Принцесса Анна

Украина- Днепропетровск!!!

----------


## пуся

Россия

----------


## пуся

Буду рада со всеми познакомиться!!! Россия - Тверская область.

----------


## Tasya835

Доброго всем времени суток! Я из Украины г. Донецк

----------


## Яна Лапчук

Украина, Днепропетровская область

----------


## Marfa-01

Екатеринбург - УРА!!!!

----------


## Гульнарка-татарка

Всем привет! Меня зовут Гульнара, я из Башкирии.

----------


## mneby_vnebo

Россия - Тюмень.

----------


## ассолька

казахстан

----------


## Эолалия

Минск, Беларусь

----------


## irinasher

Украина - Днепропетровск

----------


## Inna Still

Россия, Волгоград! Всегда Ваша, Инна Стиль)

----------


## на-тал-ка

Всем привет!!! Меня зовут Наталья. Я живу в Полтаве, Украина. С удовльствием присоединяюсь к вашей нескучной компании.

----------


## naya_blg

я из Благовещенска (Амурская область).

----------


## Sолнце

Здраствуйте! Разрешите представиться. Меня зовут Ирина, я живу в древнем городе Новгород-Северске (Украина),принимайте в свою большую семью. :Smile3:

----------


## Оксана198?

Витебск, Беларусь

----------


## 33266

Россия. Челябинская обл.г.Нязепетровск.

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*33266*, 

 :Grin: 
Звать-то тебя как, 33266? :Taunt:  Типа я не тридцать-тридцать, я ЗОЗО :Vah:

----------


## лен0к

Всех приветствует Саратов, Россия. У вас очень интересно!

----------


## штэффи

Всем привет!!! А я  из Киева.

----------


## карабас

Доброе утро всем! Ставропольский край Георгиевский район станица Лысогорская - моя Родина, где родился , там и сгодился!

----------


## ekasab

Екатеринбург! Всем привет! :Smile3:

----------


## zelenaya

Всем привет! Меня зовут Ирина! Я из Калужской области!Город Жуков - родина маршала, четырежды героя Советского Союза Г.К.Жукова и моя! :Tender:

----------


## девушка с севера

Россия, ЯНАО, Ханымей

----------


## Alisa5

Россия - Уфа

----------


## muzjar

Всем шолом! Еврейская область, г.Биробиджан!

----------


## Ирина_Ямалиева

Всем привет из столицы Чувашии!

----------


## Lexsa

,Минск, Беларусь

----------


## MilaK

Россия, Пермский край, Лысьва :)

----------


## Evgenija1

Россия, Калининград

----------


## OSunny

Россия, Екатеринбург

----------


## Иннуля32

Привет из Ставрополя!!!

----------


## светлана андреева

Горки, Беларусь

----------


## falorisa

Всем доброго времени суток! Я- Ирина, ко мне на ты! я из Красноярского края.

----------


## poljanka

Всем привет ! меня зовут Анна. Украина. :Tender:

----------


## v_irina

Ямало-нененций АО, Ямальский район.

----------


## lena83

Добрый вечер!!! Меня зовут Лена, я из Киева

----------


## zub-m

Привет! Я - Мария из Николаева, Украина!

----------


## soroka9

Здравствуйте! Я Елена, Дальний Восток.

----------


## ЛЕРИК

Здравствуйте! Я Наталья. Примите и меня. Я из Туапсе.

----------


## Zelo

Татьяна Zelo Павлодар Казахстан

----------


## Эльчи

Приветики ВСЕМ !!! Мое имя-Элла.Живу на Украине.Киев

----------


## Ольга 23

Привет! Меня зовут Оля, Украина, Крым

----------


## Лени

:Derisive: 

Добрый день! Спасибо что приняли в свою творческую семью. Меня звать Елена Я с Украины, Луганская обл.

 :No2:

----------


## oxanaa28

я из санкт-петербурга, рботаю инструктором по физо и веду кружок ритмики. все удачи в новом учебном году.

----------


## Юлия***

Оренбург!!!!!!)))))))))))))

----------


## lehova

украина запорожье всем привет!

----------


## irina_ivanovna

Я Ирина с Украины.Хочу общаться на форуме с коллегами,но не все еще умею,только начинаю учиться работать на сайте.

----------


## ЯнаВалерьевна

Я Яна, Украина, Кременчуг. Буду рада сотрудничать.

----------


## novichka42

всем огромный привет из богатого и щедрого Кузбасса - Кемерово (пгт.Тисуль) самый северный населенный пункт Кузбасса!

----------


## optimistka07

РОССИЯ!!!

----------


## Синкопа

Башкирия-Уфа!

----------


## кети-кет

Добрый день! Я С Башкортостана, г.Стерлитамак

----------


## елена аб.

Здравствуйте! Я из Приморья.

----------


## Валентина78

Добрый вечер! Всем горячий привет из города-героя Волгограда! Рада общению и сотрудничеству!

----------


## Polozova

Добрый вечер. Всем привет из Архангельска!Очень рада влиться в такую компанию)))

----------


## Элайя

Здравствуйте, я из центрального черноземья России, город Липецк. Надеюсь, что все таки разберусь, как тут можно общаться и делиться информацией).

----------


## Natala.ly

Добрый день! Меня зовут Наташа. Я - начинающий педагог. Живу в Украине, г. Чернигов. Занимаюсь с детками музыкой и всем, что связано с развитием творческих способностей.

----------


## tikmoo

Дбрый день, через год добралась до знакомств ( привычка все читать с последней страницы).Меня овут Татьяна , я житель г.Братска- и то же педагог. Пробовала сменить профессию на  бухгалтера, скучно стало, вернулась в сад.

----------


## берри

Здравствуйте, я Ольга из Москвы. Много лет проработала музыкальным руководителем, а теперь перехожу в школу учителем музыки и МХК.

----------


## Фрея

Я из Перми. Всем большой привет!

----------


## viktorya07

Виктория из города Павлодар, Казахстан

----------


## наталья26

Украина Керчь

----------


## Juliasha_

Беларусь Минск

----------


## макушка

Привет из Богом забытого и революциями побитого Кыргыстана.Вас приветствует Макушка,теперь я с Вами,примите?

----------


## Radushka

Россия город Северск Томская область!))

----------


## Долечка

Я из России. Живу в городе Бузулуке Оренбургской области

----------


## swetulya

Россия - Свердловская область (Екатеринбург) - город Серов

----------


## Валентина78

Привет Всем из города-героя Волгограда! Россия!

----------


## Святослава

Я с Алтайского края г. Барнаула

----------


## Венчик

Россия, Башкортостан - г. Нефтекамск

----------


## Ніколай Байда

Здравия желаю, Беларусь Гродно

----------


## Боброва Ириша

Привет Всем! Вас приветствует Беларусь. самый южный город - город Гомель.

----------


## Олеся Соколова

Всем привет!!Я из Краснодара. Россия

----------


## Натали-нк

Привет всем! Меня зовут Наталья, я из Татарстана, г.Нижнекамск.
Я новичок.

----------


## MarGu

Мария.
Россия Республика Марий Эл г.Йошкар-Ола
С днем знаний!!!

----------


## Катя_Катя

Привет всем! С днём знаний!!! :Smile3:  Я из Уссурийска РФ

----------


## Олеся20002006

Здравствуйте! С праздником дорогие коллеги! Меня зовут Олеся, я из Башкортостана.

----------


## MakaRock

> Здравствуйте! С праздником дорогие коллеги! Меня зовут Олеся, я из Башкортостана.


Всем привет!  :Aga: Меня зовут Елена. Я из Екатеринбурга (Чкаловский район). Я давно не новичок, но очень приятно познакомиться!  :Yahoo:

----------


## Janasis

Здравствуйте! Украина - Крым - Феодосия. Кажется, новый город на карте форума? Яна  :Smile3:

----------


## Татка Натка

Здравствуйте! Россия, Сибирь, Омск. Наши тут присутствуют и я присоединяюсь! Наталья.

----------


## ksukri

Симферополь, Украина, Крым!)

----------


## вера денисенко

Здравтсвуйте! Я из Башкортостана,работаю в школе руководителем школьного театра, с уважениям к вам всем Вера.

----------


## Leska85

Україна, Кривий Ріг

----------


## Rona

Россия, Москва

----------


## Rusalka

Всем привет! Я из России, Алтайский край )

----------


## Краска

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Анна. Я из Калужской области

----------


## анюта 25

Всем здравствовать, я Анна из города Мончегорска Мурманской области.

----------


## O-DA57

Доброе утро всем,в Запорожье идет дождик,Но ваш покорный слуга Ольга рада ему...До лета осталоь... До лета остаётся 272 дня!!Полет нормальный!!!!

----------


## Kremona

С новым учебным годом! Я, Марина, Россия-Оренбург!

----------


## Nyanko

Добрый день! С началом нового учебного года!
Меня зовут Ксения, учитель музыки из Москвы.
Всем удачи!

----------


## Сашенция

Я Александра, живу в Одессе, работаю воспитателем в детском саду.

----------


## OlgaOle4ka

Украина, Луганская область

----------


## Наталина К

Привет всем))Тульская область,город Ефремов

----------


## энн

Россия, Чита, Анна-тамада! У Вас здесь здорово!

----------


## lencom2007

здравстуйте! я Елена из Казахстана г. Экибастуз!!!

----------


## Nadeya

Привет! Я из Биробиджана,есть такой город на  Дальнем Востоке (Россия) :Girl Blum2:

----------


## Симонайть

Доброго времени суток! Меня зовут Наталья, я из г. Новополоцка, Беларусь,

----------


## Янек

Россия ,Пермский край.Город где кончается железная дорога. :Derisive:

----------


## Katsi

Екатерина. Украина.Мариуполь

----------


## Rufia

Здравствуйте! Я - Руфия из Оренбурга...

----------


## Helens

Саратов!:)

----------


## strekoza31

Россия, г.Новокузнецк

----------


## софья николаевна

Ростовская область, поселок Матвеев Курган.

----------


## InnaRia

Всех приветствую! Меня зовут Инна! Я из Беларуси!!!!

----------


## Lioka

Привет! Я Елена из Литвы, г.Вильнюс.

----------


## Львовна

А я Лена - Воркута :Aga:

----------


## olgusha-80

Всем огромный привет и всего самого наилучшего!!!!Меня зовут Ольга!Республика Башкортостан,Куюргазинский раойн,  село Ермолаево.

----------


## Шалунишка

Алена))) Москва

----------


## Яна27

Яна.  Украина)))))

----------


## зайка86

Света с СЕВЕРА!!!!!

----------


## kyzua

Наташа. Украина.

----------


## Маришка12

Всем привет я новичок из Орехово-зуево.

----------


## Aleks555

Всем коллегам и не только, огромнейший привет, я из Омской оласти

----------


## Ири

Украина-город Токмак.Рада знакомству.

----------


## кошка888

Украина-Днепропетровск

----------


## Стодрузей

Доброе утро !!! Много слышала хорошего о форуме, решила поучаствовать. На самом деле я уже не новичок в этом деле! Но люблю знакомиться, дружить! Г. Пермь

----------


## Ирусик@

Доброго времени суток!!! Я Ирина. Подмосковье.

----------


## Котенак

Доброе утричко всем!)
я из Украины - Харьков!!!!

----------


## Котенак

Приветики!!! я из Харькова. Кэт)

----------


## evgeniya1976

Всем Добрый день !!! Меня зовут Евгения, я из города Иркутск, работаю в детском саду музыкальным руководителем!!!

----------


## blondik

Елена, г.Кировоград (Украина). Рада знакомству!

----------


## ольга76

Россия - Московская область
 :Smile3:

----------


## Анжела72

Россия - Краснодар (Кубань)!

----------


## ирена74

Мир вашему дому! Я Ирина. Живу на славной, древней Смоленской земле. Очень рада приветствовать всех!

----------


## С.Г.

Россия - Тольятти

----------


## zovalera

Изобильный Россия

----------


## Mops

Россия Белгородская область г. Старый Оскол

----------


## muzsvet

Россия Вологодская область г.Вологда

----------


## Инна Хорошая

Россия Оренбургская обасть

----------


## wiwilala

Россия, г. Калининград.

----------


## Demi_Li

Украина,города Харьков,Севастополь

----------


## malyshVIP

Россия - Курган

----------


## Zaritula

Привет форумчане! Я с Украины ,г.Донецк.

----------


## valiavalka

Всем добрый вечер!!! Я  с Украины,г.Черновцы.

----------


## Наталья Дроздова

Украина - Луганск

----------


## Anna1305

Всем добрый день! Россия - Тула

----------


## avdeev2000

Украина, Херсонская обл., г. Цюрупинск

----------


## nastulya

Беларусь, г. Минск

----------


## liya_lno

Спасибо за сайт и тёплую встречу)
Украина. Николаев

----------


## i-la

Приветствую всех форумчан!!! Россия, Моск.обл., *г.Орехово-Зуево*

----------


## ((ольчик))

Всем большущий привет!!!!! спасибо за форум!!!!! город Знаменск Астраханской области :Yes4:

----------


## волшебная фея

Россия -Энгельс

----------


## tatianaprofi

Доброй ночи всем! Россия, Московская область, Протвино

----------


## Демух

Добрый вечер. Беларусь. Витебская область, г.Орша. Елена Демух

----------


## alekskash

Ленинградская обл., Приозерск

----------


## Маргарито4ка

Доброй ночи!!! Россия, Псковская область, г. Остров

----------


## Танюшка-хохотушка

Молдова,Дубоссары.Всем хорошего настроения!!!

----------


## Электра

Всем привет! Пенза!

----------


## Suponina

Украина, Крым, Ялта. Всем привет!

----------


## МариРыж

Рада всех приветствовать! Сердечно, но с дождиком из Санкт-Петербурга!

----------


## Марина Наседка

Желаю всем здравствовать! Я из сердца Казахстана города Астана. Желаю всем творческих успехов.

----------


## e-Lenka16

Я из Беларуси, город Гомель. В огромном восторге от Вашего форума, нашла кучу сценариев к взрослым праздникам, ссылок на литературу и очень жду, когда откроются закрытые разделы! Спасибо Вам огромное!

----------


## наталена

Украина. Город  Харьков. Спасибо за ваш сайт!

----------


## Bogdanova

Как здорово, что я нашла Ваш сайт! Очень помог, помогает и, надеюсь, будет дальше помогать и радовать! Спасибо!
Я из Ростова Ярославского.

----------


## marina-ur

Всем энтузиастам и трудоголикам нашей любимой профессии привет из Екатеринбурга. Я здесь уже с 1 сентября, а не знала, что надо познакомиться. С радостью исправляю ошибку.
всех поздравляю с Днём дошкольного работника, творческих успехов и благодарных родителей, а талантливые дети у нас есть всегда!

----------


## Vasika1969g

Светлана из Белоруссии. Всем большой привет.

----------


## Lady-aniko

Всем большой привет и поздравления с Днем дошкольного работника! Счастья, успехов, больших творческих планов и терпения!!!



Россия, Выборг

----------


## панда2211

Как здорово, что я нашла Ваш сайт! Спасибо! Россия, г.Тула!

----------


## AntonAsa

Добрый вечер! Пенза.

----------


## AVRORA

Россия - Самара

----------


## LinaLa

Приятно познакомиться! Лина! Из Нижнего Новгорода! Люблю музыку и детей!  :Oj:

----------


## Natali Nsk

Привет из Новосибирска!!! С днем дошкольного работника всех коллег!!!

----------


## svoya

Здравствуй домик творческих людей!Только начинаю всё осваивать.Архангельск.

----------


## Михаловна

Россия-Самара!!!

----------


## ЕленаФл

Очень приятно познакомиться со всеми форумчанами! Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям с днем дошкольного работника, я - воспитатель из Костромы.

----------


## yalos

Привет из Татарстана! Кто из Набережных Челнов? отзовитесь :Smile3:

----------


## roar

Очень рада, что есть такой замечательный форум. Всем привет из Японии!

----------


## julia69

Россия Тверская область

----------


## элянчик

Всем привет, я из Саратовской области!

----------


## pri4ina

Всем добрый день! Случайно нашла Ваш сайт и обалдела!!! Спасибо огромное создателям сайта! Украина, г.Харьков

----------


## Алана

Украина - Сумская область - Тростянец

----------


## Алана

Здравствуйте, форумчане!)
Я случайно нашла этот сайт и пропала.))) Закопалась-зарылась в информацию по уши на несколько суток. Теперь уже приступ жадности к информации немного утих, я успокоилась. Размеренно брожу по форумам и темам, ищу нужное. Кстати, очень и очень рекомендую своим друзьям-преподавателям этот сайт, раздаю ссылки.
Спасибо вам всем огромное!

----------


## Ирэнэ

Всем форумчанам  большое спасибо за ту информацию которая здесь выкладывается. Я изМосквы, в своем деле я не новичок, а вот,что касается интернета совсем еще "чайник". Случайно дочь мне нашла ваш сайт.Еще раз спасибо.

----------


## afgalka

день добрый всем присутсвующим)) :Yes4: 
живу и работаю в подмосковье, г. Электросталь

----------


## Alisa5

Здравствуйте! Я живу и работаю В Башкортостане. Буду  очень рада быть полезной форуму.

----------


## Piligrim

ПРивет всем присутствующим, и позже зайдущим на сайт!
Вас приветствует в моём лице:
Город Рига в одной из самых парадоксальных стран мира - Латвии!
;)

----------


## Нинка-зажигалка

Приветствую всех творческих людей! Меня зовут Нинка-Зажигалка, я из Краснодарского края. Ну что....поработаем?

----------


## Элен Дали

Привет всем! Я из Оренбурга) Буду рада приобрести новых друзей! :Yes4:

----------


## TaKa

Эстония, г.Нарва

----------


## mariha1982

Россия-Томск

----------


## Анабеллька

Россия, Калининград

----------


## Елена Зубарь

Республика Хакасия, город Абакан

----------


## Olgakienko

Ольга. Я с Украины. г. Харьков

----------


## 2010Larisa2010

Россия и привет с Алтая!!

----------


## Муся-лапуся

Всем приветик.Я из города-героя Волгограда.Меня зовут Наталья.

----------


## svetlyachok14

Зравствуйте! Я-Людмила, живу в Украине, г.Черкассы.

----------


## svetlyachok14

Привет всем, я с Украины, г. Черкассы.

----------


## tanka5601

Всем привет Я из Казахстана.

----------


## Мартлана

Всем добрый вечер! Я из Украины, Запорожская область.

----------


## татьяна голубева

всем привет!я с оренбурга!

----------


## Светусик77

Всем привет из Владивостока!

----------


## viziti

Привет из Приморья. Елена

----------


## ssaxter

Привет  всем!  Мен  зовут  





































Привет  всем! Меня  зовут  Татьяна! Я  Музрук  Очень  рада  что  попала  на  ваш  замечетельный  форум!!!

----------


## ssaxter

УКРАИНА   ДНЕПРОПЕТРОВСКАЯ  ОБЛАСТЬ

----------


## аришка

Я из Кировска Мурманской облати. Всем привет!!!

----------


## звезда(штрудель)

Урааааааааа! Я на форуме!Меня зовут Татьяна.  Я из г.Сызрань,Самарской обл.Всем, всем привет!!!

----------


## асса

россия С-Пб

----------


## kuripo4ka

Привет, я из Украины, город Черкассы !!!
Ваш сайт - супер! :Tender:

----------


## milana258

:Derisive: Привет всем! Я из-под...или из-за...короче -  рядом с Тюменью. .. Но в Свердловской области! Во как ! :Yahoo:

----------


## Тааня

Здравствуйте, Россия-Санкт-Петербург

----------


## Lenor

Украина, г.Николаев)

----------


## Васьковна

А я всех приглашаю попить целебной МИРГОРОДСКОЙ водички, которая вытекает из недр УКРАИНСКОГО небольшого, но ЗНАМЕНИТОГО городка! :Ok:

----------


## dlarka

всем привет! я из Украины, Львовская область

----------


## КрасаТа

Доброго времени суток! Меня зовут Ольга, я из Норильска, но пока нахожусь в Волгоградской области - городе Волжском!

----------


## tanyaskad

всем привет! я из Украины, Скадовск

----------


## Бах

Татарстан----Набережные Челны! Всегда с вами!Удачи!!!

----------


## элинка-картинка

Привет всем я тоже из Татарстана, Набережные Челны!

----------


## Софьюшка

Рада знакомству! А с кем знакомы, рада встрече! Волгоград - это МОЙ город!

----------


## Владимир V

Всем привет! Украина, Харьков!

----------


## Юлія75

Рада всех видеть, слышать и читать! Я из небольшого городка в Харьковской области, Украина!

----------


## Леся 1982

Привет всем!!! Я из Киева,Украина!!!!!

----------


## SK

Всем Здравия, я из Краснодара!

----------


## Lyudila Mironova

Привет всем! Я из Белоруссии, работаю в детском саду музыкальным руководителем!

----------


## лист

Всем,доброго  вечера! Я из глубокой провинции- Краснодарский край....

----------


## lena50mp3

а я из города в Свердловской области-из Заречного!
работаю учителем музыки и ритмики в коррекционных классах, а также в ЦППРиК, где учатся дети-инвалиды

----------


## Квітка

Приветики!!! Украина, Львовская обл.

----------


## Лозинка

Украина, город Черновцы.

----------


## Sasha25

Украина, Запорожье.

----------


## Лена2011

Привет ! Краснодарский край

----------


## Бородулька

Россия - Омская область!!!!

----------


## Domis

Я из города Орска,Оренбургской области! Всем привет!

----------


## More2009

Привет всем из Асино.

----------


## альфонсина

Всем привет из Набережных Челнов

----------


## Регина81

Россия-Нижневартовск. Всем большой привет!

----------


## юляшка1979

Здравствуйте, я из Белоруссии из Минска.

----------


## innule4ka82

Ярославль

----------


## Анжелика Ворона

Россия Краснодар!!!!! Привет всем с кем виделись на Арт-Магистрали!

----------


## katania

Всем добрый день! Республика Башкортостан г.Стерлитамак

----------


## olga-l

Здравствуйте,я из Украины г.Мариуполь

----------


## Наденька-Надюша

здравствуйте!я живу на родине С.Есенина!

----------


## galina-muz

Здравствуйте!  Место жительства: Бескрайние просторы всемирной...

----------


## Lady_Daria

Всем привет!=)
Я из родом Украины, Херсон - город самых сладких арбузов!=)
Буду рада знакомству с интересными творческими людьми, так что будет желание - пишите лс!=)

----------


## Emily

Здравствуйте! Я из Кировоградской области, Украина

----------


## kristy

Казахстан - Астана

----------


## kristy

Казахстан - астана

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Казахстан - Астана





> Казахстан - астана


А зачем два раза -два раза повторять?..  :Blink:  Да поняли, поняли мы!.. :Grin:

----------


## tatianaSTAR

Всем привет) Я из Белоруссии, г. Могилёв

----------


## Мама Ксюшеньки

а я из Уфы, Россия!

----------


## Orizstudio

Привет!)) Я из России - Хабаровск))))))

----------


## Евпраксия

Доброго вечера ))))) Нижневартовск, что в ХМАО, приветствует  всех снегом и легким морозцем )))

----------


## елена чакина

Всем доброго времени суток! Я из города Котовска Тамбовской области.

----------


## Belka73

Всем привет! Я из Москвы.

----------


## tatjan60

Здравствуйте! Разрешите представиться. Меня зовут Татьяна. Город Брянск!!!!!

----------


## bubka

Украина-Львов :Smile3:

----------


## РАЙМАНОВА

БАШКОРТОСТАН-ДУВАНСКИЙ РАЙОН

----------


## Diskoteka

Всем привет!!! Я из Самары!!!

----------


## жанна татаринова

Здравствуйте все! Я  из Шарьи. Где это???????? А под Косторомой. :Smile3:

----------


## Веселуха.

Всем большой привет! Я из Воронежа, Россия.

----------


## ZuMaSik

Приветик!!! Я из России, Московская область, г.Жуковский.

----------


## minni-vinni2

ВСЕМ ПРИВЕТ!КИЕВ! УКРАИНА!

----------


## vitalievna

Доброго времени суток! Я из Ханты-мансийского округа. Радужный. Россия.

----------


## Активистк@

Привет))) Родина - Казахстан, г.Рудный, но пока временно втрой год - Волгоград, Россия!

----------


## Олям

Привет! Меня зовут Оля. Я из Минска, Беларусь.

----------


## tutti

Привіт всім, я Тетяна з України, місто Рівне. Дуже вдячна свім творцям такого чудового сайта!

----------


## irinyshka

Здравствуйте, все творческие личности, собравшиеся на этом ресурсе! Благодарю Мариночку за возможность нашего общения и обмена опытом! Я живу в древнем городе Киеве.

----------


## Дом Савиньон

Меня зовут Лена!  :flower: 
Знаю прикуп- живу в Сочи! :Ok: 
Рада, что нашла этот форум! :Oj:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Знаю прикуп- живу в Сочи!


Наш человек!  :Yes4:

----------


## МарЫчка

Россия - Белгород

----------


## ЮЮлля

Всем привет! Россия - Иркутск!

----------


## Ирина 51

Всем большой привет из г. Новоград-Волынский, Украина!

----------


## Упирочка

Русский Север, Архангельская область, маленький город Коряжма.

----------


## konstman_vg

Всем привет! Россия, Саратовская область

----------


## *Светлана*

Украина, Винницкая область, город Казатин.

----------


## rosinka3

Украина Луганск

----------


## Vitolda

Россия Пенза

----------


## ЛЯКА

Украина, Донецк

----------


## Victory

Украина, Сумская область

----------


## леди диана

Россия,Туапсе.

----------


## Танюша Вознесенск

Танюша ,Украина,г.Вознесенск

----------


## baiba

riga,Latvia

----------


## more

Здравствуйте! Я с Украины, с г. Ровно. Работаю музруководителем в детсаду всего лишь год, поэтому пока еще преимущественно изучаю многочисленные грани этой профессии. Большое спасибо Марине и всем форумчанам за интересную и очень нужную информацию!

----------


## Ирма38

Украина Днепропетровск

----------


## Екатерина_Док

Россия, Кировская обл.

----------


## irissha

Украина, г. Марганец  Днепропетровской обл.

----------


## borisovna11

Россия, Томск

----------


## Елена Гущина

Рада познакомиться.Караганда.

----------


## Далила

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Анна! Я из Ноябрьска!

----------


## ане4ка

привет! я тоже Анна! я  из  Татарстана, г. Азнакаево

----------


## рено

здравствуйте я Юлия из города Николаева Украина

----------


## Серебряночка

Беларусь - Витебск

----------


## angela1122

Россия!!! КРАСНОЯРСК!!!

----------


## кисунька

Россия- Саратовская обл.

----------


## ZAREVNA

ВСЕМ ПРИВЕТ ИЗ СОЧИ!!! :Ok:

----------


## вау

Россия-Кингисепп!

----------


## Розалин

Бердянск - Запорожская обл.

----------


## танечка-красавица

Всем привет! Я из Ленинградской области (еще точнее - из Сясьстроя)

----------


## gjkfhjsl

Україна - Чернівці!

----------


## мэри рева

Украина :069: Сумы :Animals 007:

----------


## Я_Аня

Здравствуйте! Россия - Краснодар: Lex_14:

----------


## !EVA!

Украина - Киев.

----------


## FNPetrova

Здравствуйте! Я живу на Урале в г.Челябинске

----------


## wsxmax

Белоруссия, Гомель

----------


## Terely

Россия, республика Хакасия, город Саяногорск.

----------


## Любитель05

Беларусь, Витебская область. Докшицы

----------


## Nazana

г.Иркутск

----------


## vavenkova

Привет всем форумчанам из города Димитровград Ульяновской области! Россия!

----------


## оксана К

Украина Херсонская обл. Каховка

----------


## Анжик

Украина, город Николаев.

----------


## Svetlaya

На форуме давно, а еще не отметилась.Краснодарский край, Варениковская  :Yahoo:

----------


## Moda.ua

Я из Украины, Очень нуждаюсь в сценариях, к праздникам. Так как являюсь организатором.
А черпать не из чего. А чем смогу, то так же помогу. :Tender:

----------


## Любовь Коробко

Казахстан, город Караганда

----------


## =оленка=

Україна,місто Здолбунів

----------


## Hala67

Украина -Львов

----------


## Svetlanachuk

Россия, г.Брянск.

----------


## ivankarpovich

Беларусь Витебск

----------


## Светик62

Здравствуйте,я Светлана Бушуева Россия город Нижний Новогород,очень приятно очутиться в такой хорошей интернациональной "семье"

----------


## Венерочка

Херсон

----------


## wolfy48

Россия, г. Липецк.

----------


## Музрукоff

Украина, Сумщина, г.Конотоп

----------


## !EVA!

Украина -  Киев!

----------


## Лариса12

Лариса12 Киев, Украина.Всем Ангела-хранителя.

----------


## Lubushka

Я из Украины. Донецк. Рада познакомиться.

----------


## Олям

Я из Минска! С наступающими!

----------


## Анжелика Ворона

Я из Краснодара!!!! С приближением Нового года всех всех всех!

----------


## Ключникова Ольга

Анжела, привет! Желаю побольше заказов !!

----------


## tatianaSTAR

Девчонки, всем привет из Белоруссии! :Yahoo:  С наступающим Новым годом! :Yahoo:

----------


## Lenochka121212

Добрый вечер девочки!!!!Всем привет из Екатеринбурга!!!!

----------


## Марина Миг

Всем доброго времени суток! Очень приятно стать участником этого форума. Я из Костромы!

----------


## Olegarh198002

Россия -Рязань !!! Всем привет !

----------


## lybochka

Кострома- родина Снегурочки!

----------


## lybochka

Кострома-родина Снегурочки!

----------


## lybochka

> Кострома-родина Снегурочки!


Удалите, пожилуйста, вышло как-то случайно...

----------


## Lubushka

Украина. Донецк. Приветствую всех.

----------


## замбурская

Украина. Сумы.

----------


## Olga-

здравствуйте, я  Ольга из Германии

----------


## ромаша

Россия, город Рыбинск.

----------


## Еленка09

Привет! Украина, Харьков!!!!

----------


## Еленка09

Землякам, да и не только, всего самого хорошего :Tender:

----------


## Anastasiamk

Россия, Москва

----------


## ларисаша

Привет всем. Есть на Украине маленький, но удаленький городок Первомайск, что на Николаевщине.

----------


## эльга

Огромный привет из самой западной точки нашей России - Калининграда.

----------


## Елена Борисовна

А я с севера. Архангельская область город Новодвинск

----------


## abramka

Барановичи.Белоруссия

----------


## MAMANUSYA

ПРИВЕТ,Я ИЗ МОСКВЫ.МУЗЫКАЛЬНЫЙ РУКОВОДИТЕЛЬ,БУДУ РАДА ПОДЕЛИТЬСЯ ОПЫТОМ

----------


## Леди Икс

Россия - Орск

----------


## Maritta

Россия - г. Санкт-Петербург

----------


## TanyTanywa

Чайковский  -  Пермский край!!!!

----------


## jashka

привет! Губкинский ЯНАО

----------


## Tanyakovalchuk

Доброго вечора. Україна - Одеса!

----------


## Ishda

Всем привет! Я из Бащкирии (Уфа).

----------


## smolanka

Добрый день! Я из Смоленска.

----------


## МарКа75

Россия - Хабаровск

----------


## iriska K

Россия,Воронеж - московская область г.Пушкино

----------


## weiol

Германия

----------


## Shef_05

Украина -Харьков

----------


## Irina58

череповец!!!вологодская область.:

----------


## Карпуша

Московская область, Орехово-зуевский район - Давыдово!

----------


## CKATE

Украина - Киев

----------


## Ксения Ост

Россия - Питер

----------


## Elena Emelya

Всем привет - Северный Кавказ - город Невинномысск... слушайте тут так здорово... еще бы со всем разобраться

----------


## Ольга Жужа

Всем приветик! Украина г.Хмельницкий.

----------


## Неугомонная

Привет! Я из России -Липецк!

----------


## леди марта

добрый вечер!  россия, сврдловская область

----------


## Беди

Я из Екатеринбурга!!!

----------


## Domis

Я из Орска! Мне у вас понравилось! Надеюсь на взаимность!

----------


## Lolechka28

Всем привет! ИЗ ХМАО-Югра!!!!: Vishenka_33:

----------


## ladyel

:Smile3:  Привет из Красноярска!

----------


## Galca

Я из Таганрога , Вы супер

----------


## skallolaz

Я из Набережных Челнов....from Russia

----------


## ax_kakaya

Украина - Черкассы*))

----------


## кизимушка

Россия - Алтай - Тальменка

----------


## Наташша

Украина - небольшой городок Сумы на севере страны :)

----------


## Валентина Орлова

А я из маленькой Европы в России - Ханты-Мансийска :Smile3:

----------


## Вараника

Минск.
Беларуская, чистокровно Полесская, как говорится)))

----------


## Adelma

я из Кировской обл. г. Советск

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

Я с Брянска - Россия.

----------


## PAN

> Я с Брянска - Россия.


Раскололся таки наконец...)))

----------


## Natali.malceva.

Я из Украины, город Стаханов.

----------


## Tatyana72

Я из Новосибирска, Россия, Сибирь.

----------


## alnaanpo

Россия-Калуга

----------


## Galina_S

Россия-Саратов

----------


## shmgol

Украина, г. Херсон

----------


## тотойти

Россия-Владикавказ :Yahoo:

----------


## леди марта

екатеринбург!

----------


## ghjcnb

Новичок 
Адрес : Смоленская Обл.
Регистрация14 .11 2011
Сообщений: 6

----------


## Tatti

Калининград

----------


## Tanusha75

А я из Днепропетровска, Украина!!!!

----------


## innulya-75

Всем доброго вечера! Вас приветствует Республика Беларусь, г. Орша

----------


## AuntQ

Россия Томск, на сайте больше двух лет!

----------


## ОЛЕСЕНЬКА ЭНГРАФ

приветствую вас из Ростовской области  город НОВОШАХТИНСК

----------


## Anechka_Rom

Украина-Киев

----------


## svetlana41166

Россия,Оренбургская обл. Орск

----------


## Разина11

Всем привет! Я из Набережных Челнов, Татарстан. На сайте 3-4 дня, не могу вылезти, скоро ослепну! Спасибо всем

----------


## CЕВ

Здравствуйте все! я из Воронежа.

----------


## ANGEL80

Россия- Магнитогорск :Smile3:

----------


## zimka4

Татарстан, Набережные Челны

----------


## Сапият

Здравствуйте, я с Северной Осетии- Алании город Моздок

----------


## Ведущая Евгения

Здравствуйте, меня зовут Евгения. :Tender:  Я из Татарстана, города Казани. Провожу свадьбы, юбилеи, корпоративы. То есть моя жизнь - это вечный праздник!!!  К сожалению не знаю как добавить фото, если подскажете, буду благодарна!!!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

*Ведущая Евгения*, загляни к себе в личку - я отправил тебе инструкцию.

----------


## буссоница

Здравствуйте!  Поздравляю всех с Новым и старым Новым годом!!! Я работаю музыкальным работником в детском саду г.Гатчина Ленинградской области.Мой стаж-35 лет. Меня зовут Тамара. Надеюсь на  общение с коллегами по общей работе и желаю всем  творческих успехов!С уважением -Тамара.

----------


## svetlja4ok

Здравствуйте!Я из Запорожья.Работаю в детском саду музыкальным руководителем. :Tender:

----------


## Julietka

Украина - Донецк :040:

----------


## fiesta

Привет! Я из Томска!

----------


## juliko

Здравствуйте, я из Украины, Запорожье.

----------


## Шубман

Здравствуйте! Я с Алтайского края, но живу в Германии

----------


## tanica

Меня зовут Татьяна. Я с Украины - Бердичев. :Smile3:

----------


## fedayushka

Здравствуйте, Вас приветствует представительница Беларуси.

----------


## danyta

здравствуйте!!! я из Белоруси.

----------


## Андрец

Владивосток

----------


## Танюша Ванильна-Я

Здравствуйте, я Ванилька - Алтай

----------


## Подолянчик

Привет всем. Я из Сургута. Работаю музыкальным руководителем в детском саду.

----------


## АНАСТАСИЯ)))

Привает всем всем))) я из Волгограда) :Smile3:

----------


## Дианочк

Россия, г.Новосибирск

----------


## himikgen

Украина ,Запорожье !

----------


## Samira72

Всем привет!!!!! Я из Татарстана!!!!

----------


## iraida-6868

Всем большой привет!!! Я из Германии-Ганновер.

----------


## KsyushaDOK

Украина - Черкассы

----------


## Подолянчик

Сургутяне привет! Танюша как дела?

----------


## Априори

РФ - Барнаул!

----------


## Pit

Украина-Донецк

----------


## ЭЛИТА

РФ - АРХАНГЕЛЬСК

----------


## ЭЛИТА

АРХАНГЕЛЬСК! Есть кто с Севера? ;)

----------


## ЕвгенияКирик

Украина - Днепродзержинск.

----------


## galusikn

Россия - ЯНАО, г. Ноябрьск.

----------


## oksin87

Россия - Миасс (Челябинск)

----------


## glip74

Украина- Луганск

----------


## nayusn

Привет всем!!! Украина - Кирилловка у Азовского моря!!!  :Smile3:

----------


## Татошка

Россия - Тольятти. всем творческих успехов!!! :Ok:

----------


## Мамзеля

Всем горячий привет с Севера! Я из маленького города Котлас, Архангельской обл.!!! :Tender:

----------


## Dashulka993

Россия - Ростовская обл,Каменский район Калитвенский центр культуры и спорта

----------


## Annyshka

Доброго времени суток! Россия - Оренбург)

----------


## nad-now

> Всем горячий привет с Севера! Я из маленького города Котлас, Архангельской обл.!!!


 Привет, а как тебя зовут?

----------


## визави

:flower:

----------


## визави

Украина, донецкая обл.

----------


## Евгений Сердечкин

Россия .Самара

----------


## оличка тамадолечка

Привет всем, Украина, город Сумы.

----------


## Irina61

Привет всем! я с Алтая!

----------


## жана

беларусь

----------


## Лилия Шестак

Россия - Краснодар!!!

----------


## Ксюша-хохотушка

Украина - Винница :Smile3:

----------


## тан сан

Всем привет! Я-Татьяна.Екатеринбург

----------


## Эльвира Шелкова

Привет всем) Эльвира Россия Ангарск

----------


## Павловна

Здравствуйте всем! Энергодар-Украина

----------


## Юльчёнок

Доброй ночи! Я из Беларуси - из Витебска.

----------


## нутя

Татьяна, здравтвуйте, я- Валентина! представляете, из Артёмовского.... (Свердловская  область), тоже новичок... если честно, тыкаюсь, как слепой котёнок.... хотела выхожить свои нароботки, но ни куда не могу попасть... как это сделать, не знаю..... А Вам, удачи!

----------


## нутя

привет, Ирина! представляете, я до 98г. жила с семьёй на Алтае: Алейский район, с.Боровское, недалеко от Мамонтово..... очень скучаю по тем временам.... у детей родина г. Алейск.... Привет Алтайской  земле!!!!!! Я тоже новичок... осваиваю, но не очень получается, как Ваши успехи?

----------


## нутя

Здравствуйте, я Вас видела на форуме, вы даже выкладываете свои работы... я пытаюсь, у меня ничего не получается... тыкаюсь, как дурак..... я работаю муз.руковод. в д.с. могу выставить свои сценарии, которые может кому то пригодились юы, но не знаю-как??????...... может подскажете.... вам удачи!!!!

----------


## нутя

Лёлик, не ты ли это? привет!!!!

----------


## нутя

привет, я тоже почти из Екатеринбурга  - Артёмовский, тоже новичок. У Вас получается выкладывать свои работы, я никак не могу.... не получается.... если на трудно, подскажите.... Удачи!!!!!

----------


## нутя

Здравстуйте, я видела Вас на форуме, Вы выкладывете материал, а у меня не получается, я не могу попасть, как это делать????.... хотелось бы выложить свои работы, но не знаю, как????? если не трудно, подскажите.... Удачи!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## davidshina

город Звенигово, республика Марий Эл, Россия :Yahoo:

----------


## olga67

Ольга Музыкальный руководитель из Смоленской области

----------


## Черкашина Анна

Россия,ХМАО-Югра,г.Радужный

----------


## Ларка2

Привет всем!  Я Лариса, Украина, Донбасс.

----------


## Татьяна-Соло

Россия - Краснодар!

----------


## Павлова Я

Доброго всем времени суток))) Я Ольга, из Беларуси, город Пинск.

----------


## irina.petrova.62

Я, Петрова Ирина , проживаю в России на Урале в Елани.

----------


## Мусятина82

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Настя, из России, город Санкт-Петербург. Очень рада нашему знакомству!

----------


## Алексей 48

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Алексей. Я из Липецка, Россия.

----------


## лиду

здравствуйте! я лидия , украина, полтава. Рада с вами познакомиться.

----------


## TarasiG

Днепропетровск, Украина

----------


## Андрей Абадонов

Здравствуйте, я профессиональный видеооператор и инженер видеомонтажа Абадонов Андрей, Россия, Ставропольский край, г. Зеленокумск

----------


## Lidusya

Здравствуйте!
Я Лидия, Россия, г. Тверь

----------


## Татьяна123

Добрый вечер! Я Татьяна, Россия, г. Череповец

----------


## Дарьюшка:)

привет,Россия,Московская обл,Люберецкий р-н,пос.Малаховка

----------


## Надежда57

А я с Сибири:)

----------


## zlatatk

Привет всем! Я из Ростова-На-Дону. Татьяна))).Буду рада со всеми познакомиться и поучиться))

----------


## Onnax

Всем привет! Я - киевлянка!

----------


## Анисия

здрасти! я из амурской области!

----------


## LIZAVETA

> привет,Россия,Московская обл,Люберецкий р-н,пос.Малаховка


а у меня в малаховке кума живёт,  а сама я из Курской области пгт. Коренево.

----------


## Кулёма

Добрый вечер :) 
Я Ксюша. Россия - Волгоград! :)

Рада, что вас нашла)

----------


## Ксюшевый

Ксения-Нижний Новгород))) :Smile3:

----------


## нолик

Бородина Юлия .Я из Павлодара. Привет всем!

----------


## Зулия Маркелова

Зулия! Татарстан г. Набережные Челны Рада знакомству и встрече с друзьями!! Готова влиться в жизнь форума талантливых и креативных ведущих!

----------


## Lisanna

Россия - Новосибирск!!!

----------


## Светлана 911

УКРАИНА, КИЕВ

----------


## madamnatali

Україна - Чернігів :)

----------


## Наталья Удодова

Здравствуйте!!!
Очень рада знакомству... :Tender: 
Россия - Краснодарский край
С уважением
Наталья

----------


## tina25

Германия - Бавария

----------


## Irina61

А я не помню, представлялась или нет. Склероз!!! я с Алтая

----------


## annapenko

Россия, Омск

----------


## Светланк

Привет из Екатеринбурга!!!

----------


## Шмидт Олеся Александровна

Я из Камня-на-Оби Алтайский край, Россия

----------


## Шоколадница

Приветствую всех! Я Галина, Днепропетровск!

----------


## natapantera

Принимайте и меня в свои ряды - Наталья, Томск!

----------


## викториявиктори

Россия, Ангарск

----------


## Sveta19

Привет я Света! Комсомольск

----------


## calina

Казахстан

----------


## Еленка1976

Здравствуйте! Я, Елена, Жигулёвск, Самарская область

----------


## Олеся Вильцан

Добрый вечер!!! Олеся Вильцан. Архангельская область.

----------


## Лико4ка

Я из Мариуполя, Донецкая область :Smile3:

----------


## Старик

Россия, Смоленская область, г. Ярцево.

----------


## Vadimfls

Россия - Москва

----------


## slinkina

РОССИЯ-ТОБОЛЬСК ,ТЮМЕНСКОЙ ОБЛ ДОБРЫЙ ВАМ ДЕНЬ МЕНЯ ЗОВУТ НАДЕЖДА НА ФОРУМЕ ДАВНО, ПИШУ ВПЕРВЫЕ(Т.К СКАЗАТЬ ПЕРВЫЕ ПОТУГИ)
ВСЕМ ЖЕЛАЮ ТВОРЧЕСКИХ УСПЕХОВ

----------


## Vilkaa

Украина - Коростень

----------


## TACHANKA

Пензенская область приветствует всех!

----------


## Mazaolga

Оренбургская область  :Smile3:

----------


## yuriiivalentina-z

Добрый день.Северо-Казахстанская Область.

----------


## wischnja71

Привет Всем.Я  Вишня  из Германии :Pivo:

----------


## Нина Лаптева

Всем привет. Нина Лаптева. Представляю Кировскую область,г.Киров.

----------


## Таняша

Привет всем!Россия,Оренбургская область , город Бузулук

----------


## Таняша

Привет из Бузулука,Оренбургская область.

----------


## olgashatrova1966

НОВОСИБИРСКАЯ ОБЛ. - ЧЕРЕПАНОВО- БУДЕМ ЗНАКОМЫ!!!

----------


## olgashatrova1966

Россия - Новосибирская обл. Рада знакомству!!! :Party:

----------


## Елена Петренюк-Радобенко

ЛУЦК

----------


## Елена Петренюк-Радобенко

Луцк, Волынская обл., Украина

----------


## Стэллочка

Приветствую мастеров хорошего настороения!  Я представительница севера, точнее Сургутский район. Надеюсь на плодотворное и креативное сотрудничество!!!!!!!! Вау, здесь много моих знакомых))) что вдвойне приятно))

----------


## sofi stone

Примите новичков :)

----------


## sofi stone

Украина, г.Днепропетровск

----------


## женя

Рада знакомству! Алтайский край

----------


## somate-2007

Добрый день. Я из Москвы)

----------


## Julia-76

Я из России-город Тольятти :Smile3:

----------


## Куцаева

добрый вечер!!))) Я из Одессы. Украина!))))

----------


## Кармелита

Привет всем с Луганской обл.  - г. Северодонецк - город химиков.

----------


## Katerin_ka

А я из небольшого города Реж, что в Свердловской обл. Здравствуйте, все!

----------


## Светлана Абрамович

А я живу в Тюмени, приезжайте к нам на сибирские пельмени!)

----------


## Katerin_ka

Здравствуйте, всем! Я тоже из Свердловской обл.

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Всем привет!Меня зовут Николай.Я из Украины,представитель славного города Луганск. :Grin:

----------


## cozyG

Украина, г.Донецк.

----------


## струна1

Всем привет из Татарстана!!!!!!!!

----------


## ***Юлия

Юлия - Нижний Новгород  :Aga:

----------


## Наталья*

Здравствуйте! Я из России - город Череповец!

----------


## альбина-7-4

Привет всем!!!Россия, Челябинская обл., Миасс

----------


## Надежда Бабкина

Привет!!!Россия - город ОРЕНБУРГ)

----------


## Куцаева

привет одесса!!! как найти всех наших?)))

----------


## Юська)))

Я Юська))) Россия-Владивосток!!!

----------


## Дамочка-на-каблучках

Всем доброго времени суток! Меня зовут Евгения, я из Украины! Первая столица!

----------


## PAN

*Юська)))*, 

Добро пожаловать... :flower: 

Умница, что сразу с открытым лицом...

----------


## Iripel

Санкт-Петербург

----------


## лавната

Всем привет !!!!! Я Наталья  из Украини :Girl Blum2:

----------


## konferanse

Здравствуйте! Михаил Кириченко, Донецк, Украина.
Милые девушки! С праздником весны! Счастья, любви и... и ещё раз любви!

----------


## Я&нина

зовут в миру -Нина, друзья -Нинулька, коллеги -Андреевна, ученики-Нина Андреевна,
Челябинская область, г. Еманжелинск

----------


## цета

Здравствуйте!!! Я- Светлана- Россия- Владивосток.

----------


## Анастасия30

Россия, тюменская область, Тюмень

----------


## galinakis

Добрый вечер. Я - Галина. Украина - Донецк.

----------


## ele2728

Ачинск - Россия!

----------


## herlena

Добрый вечер! Я Елена. Германия-Müden-Aller!

----------


## Karnta

Всем привет! Меня зовут Татьяна. Бурятия поселок Таксимо.

----------


## Ольга!

Россия, г. Архангельск

----------


## Ksjunja

Добрый день! Я Ксения. Украина-Запорожье.

----------


## Anelka

Всем привет с далёкого Урала!!!

----------


## solist64

Россия - Курган!

----------


## Lenushka

Добрый вечер! Меня зовут Елена. Я из легендарного города Севастополя! Так что, можно сказать, из Украино-России. Приятно со всеми познакомиться. Надеюсь, примите в свои ряды!

----------


## Д.Николаич

Ивановская обл., г. Фурманов. Родина поэта М.А. Дудина. Будь!

----------


## Ларонька

Здравствуйте! Приветик всем музыкальным руководителям!Я из Челябинска! Хочу общаться и переписываться! Добавляйтесь ко мне в друзья!

----------


## Светлана Шафаренко

Будем знакомы. Светлана и Эдуард из Усть-Каменогорска.

----------


## ---your---

Всем большой привет!! Меня зовут Дарья, город - Санкт-Петербург.

----------


## lga0605

Я из Алатыря. Всем привет!

----------


## Эльвира65

Украина

----------


## huvijuht

Эстония,Нарва

----------


## Я&нина

Урал, Челябинская область)))))))))))))))

----------


## Лонда

А я из Казахстана - Алматы

----------


## Docha89

Здрасте всем, я из Петербурга  :Victory:

----------


## Иоанна

Россия - Московская область.

----------


## ole-korsak

Россия - Орск

----------


## Viktorinochka

Беларусь, уютный и богатый историей город Полоцк! Рада знакомству с Вами!!!

----------


## ParNat

Привет всем!!! Я из холодной, заполярной Воркуты, Республика Коми, Россия

----------


## lulita

Привет всем, особенно Ростов! Принимайте пополнение! Россия. Ростов-на-Дону.

----------


## romahska3331

Всем привет! Я из России, Тверская область, город Осташков, для уточнения курорт Селигер.

----------


## Лариса К

Россия (Краснодарский край)

----------


## Лариса К

Россия (Краснодарский край)

----------


## черная жемчужина

Привет всем! Я из Ростова.

----------


## черная жемчужина

Друзья, всем привет! Россия. Ростов на Дону!

----------


## Anelka

:Victory: Всем привет!!! Я с Уральких гор!!!

----------


## minuasowki

Привет Всем.Я из Германии.

----------


## ЛЯКА

Здравствуйте, я с Украины. Город Донецк.

----------


## элянчик

РОССИЯ! САРАТОВСКАЯ ОБЛАСТЬ!

----------


## Натали*****

Привет всем!Я из России,Смоленская область,город Рославль.

----------


## karolin

Привет из солнечной долины Кыргызстан!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!город Бишкек!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## надеждочка

УКраина-ВЕРхНЕДНЕПРОВСК

----------


## Muz.ruk.1989

Россия-Кемерово

----------


## elena_wais

Я из Казахстана, г.Петропавловск

----------


## karma13

Россия Нефтекумск (Кавказ)

----------


## (maranta)

Добрый всем день! Я Из Белгорода, Россия!

----------


## paradoxx

Добрый день! Я из Жаркента, Казахстан!

----------


## Ніна

Приветствую! Я из Киева, Украина.

----------


## В РИТМЕ СЧАСТЬЯ

Всем привет! Я из Украины, г. Жмеринка

----------


## faberlik

Рада всех приветствовать! Я живу в Ростовской области.

----------


## Саша и Наташа

Украина г. Николаев это возле одессы, но город полон самородков! привет всем от Саши и Наташи

----------


## КаТроф

Луганская область, г. Свердловск, Украина.
Шахтерский край

----------


## Crazy_Anna

Украина Киев

----------


## Valuxa

Беларусь, Витебская область, г. Новолукомль

----------


## ello

Украина - г.Полтава!!! Всем привет!!!!

----------


## proshka

Россия, Сибирь, Кузбасс.

----------


## КСЕНЖИК СВЕТЛАНА

Украина - Николаев 
Приветик!!!!

----------


## Елена Ильина

Россия - Красноярск!

----------


## Оксана Eventer66

Россия- Екатеринбург

----------


## Anelka

Урал!!! Всем привет и первоапрелького настроения!!!

----------


## элянчик

С 1 АПРЕЛЯЯЯЯЯЯ ВСЕХ!

----------


## mash-elena

Россия- Тюмень

----------


## maxilla2012

Россия - Карелия

----------


## Юлия 81

Пермь

----------


## Quatro Алексаха

Украина -Днепропетровская область, Апостоловский район, с. Словянка. Я с вами!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ксюшевый

> Зулия! Татарстан г. Набережные Челны Рада знакомству и встрече с друзьями!! Готова влиться в жизнь форума талантливых и креативных ведущих!


Зуля,рада видеть тебя и здесь)))

----------


## Инна Ткачук

Привет всем! Россия, г. Сургут. Кто-нибудь есть ещё из нашего славного города на сайте? Отзовитесь!

----------


## Люба-Сибирячка

Здравствуйте, Коллеги. Всем привет из Новосибирска, Россия.

----------


## Панночка

Приветствую вас!!!!!!
Оля-Латвия,Рига

----------


## PAN

*Панночка*, 
Добро пожаловать... :Grin:

----------


## Мариша8

Здравствуйте, дорогие коллеги. Я работаю в детской студии "Ступеньки" муз руком, в школе веду занятия по вокалу и организую детские праздники.

----------


## елена321

Привет всем!!! Я из Казахстана.г.Риддер.Надеюсь со всеми вами подружиться.

----------


## Евугения

> Привет всем!!! Я из Казахстана.г.Риддер.Надеюсь со всеми вами подружиться.


Здравствуйте Я Евгения с города Невинномысска , Ставропольский край , Россия очень хочу дружить со всеми , делится своими идеями , сотрудничать, на сайте новичек , надеюсь скоро со всем разберусь и буду активно общаться

----------


## sofa2008

Привет,я из Барнаула!

----------


## martishka

Россия - Иркутск

----------


## Anelka

> Здравствуйте Я Евгения с города Невинномысска , Ставропольский край , Россия очень хочу дружить со всеми , делится своими идеями , сотрудничать, на сайте новичек , надеюсь скоро со всем разберусь и буду активно общаться


Всем доброго утра!!! Я с Уральских гор спустилась вас поприветствовать. :Ok:

----------


## ElenaZVL

Приветствую всех неравнодушных к культуре и искусству!
 Елена - Россия, Заволжье.

----------


## Per$onaЖ

Здравствуйте!  :Victory:  Я организатор детских праздников из Владивостока. На форуме новичок, но надеюсь, быстро освоюсь в среде коллег.  :Tender:

----------


## догадина

Россия.Борисоглебск.Всем привет!

----------


## Тамаденок

Всем приветик, Россия Тамбов :Smile3:

----------


## YLKE

Доброго дня! Республика Коми г. Ухта :Smile3:

----------


## МОРЕНА

Украина - Одесса

----------


## Marucj

Всем привет!Украина- Запорожская область.

----------


## maskaeva1999

Я из Томска!!!!!! ау!!

----------


## kat2000

Беларусь-Минск....только почему-то проголосовать не получается(((

----------


## Инна Шульга

Россия -Брянск

----------


## Татьяна 8861

Меня зовут Татьяна - воспитатель ДОУ, стаж 32 года. Я из города Сокола Вологодской области. Извините, сразу, когда зарегистрировалась не поняла, что сюда нужно всем зайти. заходила только на те разделы, которые меня интересовали, выкладывала материалы, а представиться не соизволила. Впредь буду внимательней и о вежливости не забуду.

----------


## homka

Привет, я из Ульяновска )

----------


## Valuxa

Беларусь, Новолукомль

----------


## Мечты Сбываются

Привет) г. Москва, РФ. Вместе с мужем вот уже 6 лет проводим самые различные мероприятия и вот совсем недавно у нас появилась большая команда помощников и соратников, и сразу появилось название Творческая группа "Мечты Сбываются".
Приятно познакомиться!))

----------


## galya-vasya

Казахстан , Караганда

----------


## Каверина

Ну а я из Воронежа, Россия. примете?

----------


## Парина

Здравствуйте, уважаемые горящие душой и сердцем коллеги! Я Парахневич Ирина, родилась, живу и работаю в Беларуси городе Жлобине.

----------


## пианофорте

Московская область, Рузский район

----------


## Григорьева Ирина

Россия - Великий Новгород

----------


## Наталья*

Здравствуйте! Я - Наталья, город Череповец Вологодская область.

----------


## Lybeznova

Всем привет!!!! :069:  :069: Я Лена, Нижний Новгород

----------


## gargalik

Всем привет! Меня зовут Галина. Санкт-Петербург. Работаю в детском саду.

----------


## varvarenok

Россия-Воронеж

----------


## yatsunivan

Привет! Меня зовут Вильена.  
Украина, Волынская обл.

----------


## SvetVic

Привет! Россия - Амурск, Хабаровский край

----------


## dorr

украина харьковская область

----------


## Лорушка

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Лариса, я из Челябинска.

----------


## Жоржетта Ми

Здравствуйте дорогие коллеги! Очень рада, что я здесь. Жанна-Россия, Смоленск

----------


## IrinaPirus

Башкортостан, город Нефтекамск!

----------


## Anelka

Всем огромный привет с далёкого Урала!!! :038:

----------


## Olegin3442

Я из Минска, пишите!

----------


## Oxytam

Всем привет из   солнечного града Ялта (Крым)!

----------


## Сестрица Аленушка

Здравствуйте все, кому песня строить и жить помогает. Я работаю музыкальным руководителем в детском саду 24 года на юге  гостеприимной Украины, в городе Первомайске, Николаевской области. Очень благодарна всем форумчанам за их труд и душевную теплоту! :Ok:

----------


## rozamira-87

Всем доброго времени суток! Рада вас приветствовать! Живу в г. Йошкар-Ола (респ. Марий Эл - граничит с Татарстаном, Нижегородской обл., Чувашией - для тех, кто не знает). На данный момент работаю в местном парке аттракционов - "Джуманджи", менеджером по организации праздников - пишу сценарии для мероприятий, детских праздников, провожу. В свое время закончила муз. уч-ще по классу баян, работала муз-м руководителем, культорганизатором, пела и участвовала в эстрадных конкурсах по вокалу...
Личность творческая, постоянно ищущая  :Yes4:  
Рада, что зарегистрировалась здесь и смогу быть полезной кому-то -с удовольствием поделюсь своим опытом

----------


## Solistca

Здравствуйте неутомимые, творческие и о-о-очень добрые люди. я Елена, мне 55 лет, работаю музыкальным руководителем в детском саду, человек неугомонный, творческий, ищущий ( вот и вас всех нашла). Живу на Урале, г. Туринск Свердловская область.Я вам очень рада!!!

----------


## helena1

Живу в сибирском  городе топки,работаю музыкальным руководителем,49 лет.

----------


## ЛИПКА

Россия. Нижний Новгород. Всем привет!

----------


## bastet2009

Кузбасс-Кемерово.:))) Привет всем!!!

----------


## Discoman

РОССИЯ, Ташин-ГРАД

----------


## листвичка

РОССИЯ, Ульяновск. Очень рада знакомству!!!

----------


## incha

Меня зовут Инна. Я из Новопскова. Режиссер массовых мероприятий.

----------


## nota-12

Краснотурьинск!!! ПРИВЕТ!!!

----------


## nota-12

Я - ЛЕНА! Свердловская область! Музыкальный руководитель в детском саду.

----------


## 2YANNA

Тамбов здесь!!!!!!

----------


## KissKsu

Украина - Харьков! 
Всем отличного настроения!

----------


## Татусяня

Всем ПРИВЕТ! Я -Ярославна!

----------


## Juliasha_

О, привет и я из Минска!!!!

----------


## Anelka

Всем привет из Златоуста!!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## nota-12

Я из КРАСНОТУРЬИНСКА, Свердловской области!!!

----------


## Natunja

Здравствуйте!!! Меня зовут Наталья, я воспитатель- аниматор в детском развлекательном центре, г.Волгоград

----------


## Люли

А я - Люли, воспитатель в детском саду, Украина, Львовская область.

----------


## Ладушка

*Светланк*, 
*lena50mp3*, 
*alena-9*, 
*lena50mp3*, 
 Уралу привет! :Ok:

----------


## i_kirichok

Украина - Полтава!

----------


## nota-12

ПРИВЕТ!!! ПРИВЕТ!!! С наступающим всех праздником!!! УРРРРА!!!!


> *Светланк*, 
> *lena50mp3*, 
> *alena-9*, 
> *lena50mp3*, 
>  Уралу привет!

----------


## Harmony21

Привет из Хабаровска!

----------


## юлия моторова

Всем Добрый вечер!!! С вами Юлия из Красноярска!!!!!!

----------


## юлия моторова

Приветик!!!! Вас приветствует Красноярск!!!!!

----------


## Valeks

Здравствуйте! Вас приветствует г. Чебоксары!

----------


## Йожык

Здравствуйте!Украина,Чернигов

----------


## arinka5656

Россия, Нижний Новгород

----------


## Milka-Queen

Германия - Аален :Yahoo:

----------


## Леди Мищенко

> Украина-Кривой Рог-всегда с Вами!:wink:


Россия - Северный кавказ, Ставропольский край-Ставрополь

----------


## Fizihka

Здравствуйте! Вас приветствует Ялта - город счастья!

----------


## иринкин

Всем здравствуйте!!! Я из Саратова, который на Волге.

----------


## Istan

Большой привет всем из Ростовской области!!!

----------


## ychilkainf

Россия, Московская область город Ногинск

----------


## Anelka

Всем приветики с Урала))))  :Yahoo:

----------


## byka

Всем здравствуйте!!!!! Огромный привет из Калининграда

----------


## PAN

> из Калининграда


Уже информация..))) Настасья, велкам...

----------


## Маша33

Украина - Горловка!

----------


## natusyk

Украина, Хмельницкий

----------


## Elvis1977

Ивантеевка, Московская обл.

----------


## Оксана Минск

Минск, Беларусь))

----------


## ОЛЬГА АЗОВСКАЯ

Россия- Краснодарский край, гор.Приморско-Ахтарск

----------


## забота

Беларусь, Витебская область, гор.Верхнедвинск

----------


## Наташкин

*Anelka*, 


> Всем приветики с Урала))))


Шутить так любите? Я уже 5 раз вас встретила на этой странице, или  сообщения набираете?  :Blink:   :No2:

----------


## Wisteria

Россия - Москва.

----------


## Logvin74

Россия, Екатеринбург)))))

----------


## &Strekoza&

Россия, Воронеж

----------


## Секретинья

Россия Ачинск

----------


## elen73leukhina

Саратовская область р.п.Турки :Meeting:

----------


## nilena

Казахстан

----------


## nilena

Казахстан, Карагандинская обл., город Темиртау. :Blush2:

----------


## Эле4ик

Россия, Чувашия, Чебоксары

----------


## alyon4ic

Украина, Житомир

----------


## ekatsy

Россия, г. Самара

----------


## sonkino

Я с Украины г. Севастополь

----------


## Elia

Беларусь, г.Белоозерск

----------


## Шампанская

Краснодар

----------


## Кливия

Россия. г.Москва

----------


## danil.axenov

Россия - Железногорск-Илимский!=)

----------


## Yulcha

небольшой но уютный поселок Кадуй Вологодской области

----------


## eta0104

Приветствую всех форумчан! Я работаю музыкальным руководителем в Москве. Педстаж 20 лет.

----------


## Праздникова Анна

Привет всем) Я из города Днепродзержинска, Украина

----------


## tatuschka

Приветствую всех! Я из Казахстана, г. Костанай

----------


## Наталья Удодова

Здравствуйте всем!!!
Краснодарский край приветствует ВАААААССССС!!!!
С уважением
Наталья

----------


## sani

Привет! Я с Германии! :Smile3:

----------


## molodoychelovek

Здравствуйте! Украина, Закарпатская область, г.Ужгород

----------


## Мусевич

Россия,Тихорецк - Краснодар, Краснодарский край

----------


## Lara1964

Здравствуйте!!!!Россия,Пенза

----------


## Natalashka

Всем привет! Я из Киева.

----------


## Гном71

Владивосток. Приморский край

----------


## Виталич

Привет всем новеньким!

----------


## танынаут

Меня зовут Татьяна. Живу в г.Петропавловск-Камчатский!

----------


## anet1111

привет, я из города Нежин!

----------


## Жужу 67

Привет из города за Полярным кругом- Удачный Саха Якутия

----------


## tigry1

Привет землякам из Киева! Я тоже новичок на форуме. Сфера интересов - танцы для детей.

----------


## Аленка2

Привет Всем! Россия - Тамбов!!!

----------


## BimBoom

Надо было зайти раньше, :Blush2:  но только сейчас появилось время... Всем привет из Воронежской области, город Россошь - forewer!!! :Grin:

----------


## tigry1

Столица Украины - Киев.

----------


## Марусель

Привет из Богохранимого костромского края!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Саша и Наташа

Юг Украины г. Николаев
Агентство праздничных церемоний «Саша и Наташа»
Профессиональное проведение торжеств: свадьбы и юбилеи, корпоративные вечеринки, детские дни рождения, выпускные, новогодние и другие тематические шоу - программы. У нас большой опыт работы по украшению и проведению праздников. Авторские программы интересны и разнообразны, рассчитаны на любой вкус. Украсим Ваш праздник шарами и не только! 
Контактные телефоны: Александр 8(0512)593370, 067 2349054,
Наталья 8 (0512)723830, 0953583247, 0637017771
Офис г. Николаев ул. Б.Морская 57 	
Агентство праздничных церемоний «Саша и Наташа»
Александр 8(0512)593370, 067 2349054
www.sasha-natasha.mk.ua  e-mail: igrotex71@mail.ru  Skype name balitskiyai
Наши ролики теперь можно увидеть тут: http://video.mail.ru/mail/igrotex71/
Фотогалерея http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/www-sasha-natasha/
Наши официальные группы в социальных сетях: 
Ассоциация комплексной организации ТОРЖЕСТВ! http://my.mail.ru/community/eventmania/
"Саша и Наташа"- творческое объединение http://www.odnoklassniki.ru/group/44434981257435
ШАРОВОЕ УДОВОЛЬСТВИЕ от «Саша и Наташа» http://vk.com/club37152211

----------


## Mentomanka

Добрый день,привет,здравствуйте! Меня зовут Яна и я из автомобильной столицы нашей Родины-Тольятти!!!!

----------


## Лилька.шпилька

Всем добрый день/утро/вечер! Я живу и работаю в городе Нефтекамск (Башкирия)

----------


## iolanta7

Всем ПРИВЕТ!!! Я Надежда Украина г. Винница.

----------


## КАРЕН

Друзья,а есть ли среди нас пользователи-музыканты из Малоярославца,Обнинска,Балабаново ?:)

----------


## ludaerohina

Всем приветики!!! Россия - Тверь!!!

----------


## galatea681

здравствуйте, а я из оренбургской области.

----------


## irena888

Всем большой привет!!! Россия-Краснодар  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## svetysik

Приветики! Очень хочу с вами дружить. Я из Архангельской области. Почти север, но не крайний.

----------


## galatea681

Оренбургская область, п.Тюльган

----------


## ля-ля-тополя

Россия - Хабаровский край. г.Комсомольск-на-Амуре

----------


## лиликож

Россия, Ростовская область

----------


## DJ_Andrey

Россия - Нижний Новгород

----------


## Елена В.

Россия - Алтайский край - Змеиногорск

----------


## Motilek

Россия - славный сибирский город КРАСНОЯРСК!!! :Ok:

----------


## irinavalalis

Я из города Северодвинск Архангельской области! :Yahoo:

----------


## elena9799

Россия Красноярск

----------


## Чалыкушу

Казахстан, Астана

----------


## Istan

Россия Ростовская область

----------


## Дримма

Беларусь, Минск

----------


## Тамадюля

Россия. Смоленск

----------


## Natalashka

Украина, Киев

----------


## Natalashka

Не пойму как проголосовать в опросе... :Blush2:

----------


## 2YANNA

Россия. Тамбов

----------


## gera-alena

Украина, Ахтырка

----------


## Viktory1

Украина, г.Николаев

----------


## krastik

Казахстан. г Алмата

----------


## Антонина_Тарасова

Россия, Кемеровская область, г. Юрга

----------


## Geshka

Россия, Краснодар!!!!!

----------


## Geshka

Россия, Краснодар!!!!!

----------


## Aira

Украина - г. Смела, Черкасская обл.

----------


## Capricorn

Россия, Челябинская область, г. Верхний Уфалей0

----------


## Пяточкина

Доброго времени суток всем! Представитель Донецка, Украина.

----------


## биатрис

Ханты-Мансийский автономный округ шлет пламенно - северный привет! привет!   :Victory:

----------


## "организатор марья"

Здравствуйте!! Саха Якутия город Якутск

----------


## Юлия34

Россия, город-герой Волгоград

----------


## Бамбуча :)

Россия, город на загадочную букву "Й" - Йошкар-Ола

----------


## Игорь Вершинин

*РОССИЯ*, г. Киров (_Вятка_)
_

Моя бревенчатая Вятка,_ 
_Глубинка матушки Руси,_
_Живёшь ты трудно и несладко,_
_В лесах берёзовых грустишь..._

_И в летний жар, и в зимний холод_
_Ты несравненно хороша!_
_В лесах сосновых и еловых_
_Таится родины душа ..._

_Разливы рек твоих прекрасны._
_И звон малиновый церквей_
_Плывёт, и светит солнце ясно_ 
_Над Вяткой милою моей!_

_Места здесь древние, святые ..._
_Деревни истинной быльё._
_"Здесь русский дух", моя Россия,_
_И не прожить мне без неё!_

_Моя бревенчатая Вятка,_
_Как ты волнуешь мою кровь!_
_Ты моя вечная загадка,_
_Ты моя вечная любовь!
_
Татьяна Чеглакова

----------


## лиликож

Всем привет с Верхнего Дона! ( Ростовская область) 

Степь да степь - широкие поля,
Дон, мой ,Дон, ты родина моя,
Где б я ни был в дальней стороне, 
Я скучаю по донской волне...

----------


## iraarhipova78

Украина - Киевская обл.

----------


## Ирина Голубева

Россия-Тула

----------


## irina31

Ставропольский край,Лермонтов

----------


## MariGri

Украина -Сумская область

----------


## Лилия Sunny

Всем привет из Оренбурга

----------


## lyapota

Добрый день! Привет из красивой республики Марий Эл - город Йошкар-Ола :Tender:

----------


## Jaga

Добрый день всем. Я из России город Краснодар!

----------


## danyaka

Всем здравствуйте! Меня зовут Дарья. Я из Приморского края, город Фокино

----------


## Ketlen

Всем Здравствуйте..Сайт и правда потрясающий..я недавно зарегистрировалась..каждый раз захожу, и поражаюсь как же здесь всего много, и как за всем этим можно следить!! Здорово!!
 Россия -Волгоград!!

----------


## КСЮН 1984

привет всем!!! меня зовут Оксана. я из России, Города Тобольска, Тюменской  области.

----------


## Wera Ivannikova

В этом году предстоит аттестация, очень волнуюсь!!! Девочки какой объем портфолио должен быть?

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> В этом году предстоит аттестация, очень волнуюсь!!! Девочки какой объем портфолио должен быть?


Ух ты! Сразу с порога такой крутой вопрос в лоб! :Blink:  
Здравствуйте, Вера! Вы не спешите, не волнуйтесь, оглядитесь для начала, куда попали. А затем, хоть кратко расскажите о себе. Чем занимаетесь, как дошли до такой жизни?! :Taunt:  Только, конечно, не в этой теме. Здесь отчитываются, откуда прибыли и усё! :Girl Blum2:   А рассказать о себе можно либо в общей форумской теме "О нас!"  *ЗДЕСЬ* , либо в специальной теме или беседке для новичков в нужном разделе.
Наш форум - международный, и в нём на данный момент зарегистрировано 120 тысяч пользователей! Прикидываете масштаб?! :Vah:  Ого-го!!! МахИна!!! И народ тут разных профессий, специальностей, увлечений и даже разных национальностей! Со всего мира!! Кроме того, тут не только девочки, но и мальчики есть! :Oj:  Поэтому, поверьте, никто ничё не просёк с Вашего вопроса - о каком портфолио Вы говорите? :Meeting:  Портфолио учителя, музыкального руководителя или воспитателя детского сада?.. Обязательно рассмотрите нашу главную страницу сверху донизу  *ЗДЕСЬ* и смело шагайте в нужный Вам раздел. А там Вас встретят с распростёртыми руками (ну если, конечно, фулюганить не станете). :Grin: 
Ну, а чтобы Ваше поведение посчитали образцово-показательным, необходимо прочесть сетевой этикет и правила нашего форума  *ЗДЕСЬ*.
Удачи! :Victory:  Всё будет хорошо! Если Вы попали сюда, хуже уже не будет, это я Вам точно говорю! :Ok:

----------


## Borkova Pavlovo

*Добрый вечер. Я тоже здесь- Вера, Павлово, Нижегородская обл.  Музыкальный руководитель, по  специальности, а  по призванию, оказывается -ведущая* 
*Всем УДАЧИ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Irina Sirin

Всем привет! Я из Ташкента. Зовут меня Ирина. Работаю музыкальным руководителем в детском саду.

----------


## Nata Lee

Добрый день, уважаемые форумчане!
Наталья, Украина, г.Днепропетровск. 
Вообще-то, я инженер, но также и сценарист, постановщик-режиссёр концертов, вечеров, праздников... немножко хореограф-постановщик.
Буду рада общению!

----------


## listven

Предлагаю встретиться, провести творческую встречу на международродном фестивале «Листвен - 2012», где соберутся масса интересных исполнителей, солнечные барды, фольк-группы и музыканты (Стары Ольса, Олеся Синчук, Владимир Ляпичев, Братья Золотухины, Сергей Соленый и многие другие...), а также будет давать уроки вокала - *Велеслава*

Пройдет он в сентябре, на границе 3-х славянских государств: России, Украины и Беларусь.
подробнее на сайте: http://www.listven.com

----------


## Ольга FOX

Всем ПРИВЕТ, и здрасьте от жителя красивого сибирского города Омска. Для тех кто меня ещё не знает: занимаюсь организацией и ведением праздников, и делаю это с любовью. Обладаю хорошей интуицией, организаторскими способностями и немного чувством юмора!

----------


## Сергей Ст

Будем знакомы! Я, Сергей с УРАЛА. Свердловская обл. городской округ Рефтинский.

----------


## Холия

Всем привет! Лилия, г.Гродно, Беларусь. Работаю в детском саду музыкальным работником. Хочу научится работать с компьютером и общаться на форуме с творческими и интересными людьми!

----------


## Natalcca

Казахстан, Караганда. Всем привет, я занимаюсь организацией праздников, обожаю это дело, собираюсь на фестиваль мастеров индустрии праздника "Арт - магистраль". Рада буду познакомиться с такими же, как и я веселыми людьми!!! :Girl Blum2:  :Girl Blum2:  :Smile3:

----------


## Оля провинциалка

Приветствую всех неравнодушных людей, живущих праздниками, дышащих с восторгом, смотрящих на мир сквозь розовые очки. Без нас этот мир был бы сер, поэтому, я считаю наше призвание красить его со всей присущей нам фантазией. Меня зовут Ольга. Родилась в небольшом селе Алтайского края, здесь и развлекаю таких разных, но родных односельчан. Буду рада общению с единомышленниками  :069:

----------


## stella z

привет всем! я из Казахстана - Павлодар. работаю в детском саду музыкальным руководителем, иногда провожу праздники для детей и взрослых.

----------


## BogdanovaGE

Россия - Минусинск!!! Это в Сибири.

----------


## sneg_050977

Всем доброго времени суток! Снежана, Йошкар-Ола. По профессии юрист, но временами провожу юбилеи и дни рождения  друзьям и родственникам. Надеюсь почерпнуть здесь интересные идеи для праздников, возможно, кому-то пригодятся мои.

----------


## ИРИНЭ

Россия. Ростовская область

----------


## горикок

Всем доброго дня! Россия. Приморский край. Кавалерово. Меня зовут Наталья. Работаю худ.руководителем. ЛЮБЛЮ праздники.

----------


## Anna88

Добрый день всем! Меня зовут Анна, очень люблю праздничные дни, они приносят кучу эмоций! Россия-Ярославль

----------


## Dalino4ka

Украина - Днепродзержинск

----------


## Мусиенко

Казахстан - Алматы

----------


## ТатьянаЯ

Украина - Луганск
Рада знакомству!
 :Girl Blum2:

----------


## Dalino4ka

> Я из Днепродзержинска . Кто здесь есть отзовитесь!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Мы здесь :) :Girl Blum2:

----------


## Лилия Sunny

Всем привет..Я из Оренбурга

"...Ещё будем гулять по «Беловке» 
 И в Гостином дворе сидеть, 
 Еще будет мальчишка девчонке 
 Про любовь под гитару петь. 

 По Советской, в Степном и в Восточном 
 Будут шумные толпы бродить. 
 Оренбург – наша вечная юность! 
 Здесь научимся жить и любить!" ( В.Бакулин)

[IMG]http://*********su/2374002m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Наталька Я

Россия - Семенов
Всем ПРИВЕТ! :Smile3:

----------


## maksun79

Россия - Трехгорный. Приветик! :Tender:

----------


## Anelka

Всем огромнейший приветик с Уральских гор!!! :062:  :069:  :023:

----------


## Машунька

Здравствуйте! :Grin:  Россия ЯНАО Ноябрьск.

----------


## Анастасия Емельнова

Россия - Оренбург! приятно познакомиться! =)

----------


## Еленок

Россия-Мурманск) Рада знакомству)

----------


## Svettik72

Россия

----------


## ольга83

Россия - Омск

----------


## Ольга FOX

Привет, землячка! Наших всё больше и больше на форуме! Рады видеть! Распологайся!

----------


## Татошка

Россия, Самарская область, Тольятти)))) Мне здесь нравится!!! :Tender:

----------


## MuzaMuz

Здравствуйте. Я из Украины. Киевская область.
 :Girl Blum2:

----------


## jamely

Россия

----------


## Wiops

Самара. Всем Привет!

----------


## vasilchenko

Казахстан. г.Аксай ЗКО Всем привет!

----------


## tory1976

Я из Владивостока

----------


## maramir

РФ - Пермь

----------


## himmelinka

Я у своих отмечалась уже..Россия - Анадырь

----------


## Талуся

Украина....Киев

----------


## Торжество

Россия, Шадринск, Курганская область!

----------


## олка

Всем здравствуйте и с началом учебного процесса!Россия-Татарстан-Васильево(не город,но поселок городского типа,в 50 км от столицы Татарстана-Казани) :Smile3:

----------


## LERVA

Всем привет из Казахстана город Караганда!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Inna2808

Всем ПРИВЕТ!!! Украина, Киевская область.

----------


## Валия

Всем добрый день! Россия, Московская область

----------


## Екатерина1991

Всем доброго времени суток! Украина, Запорожская обл.

----------


## Екатерина1991

Украина - Приазовское

----------


## VERASCHWARZ

Всем привет! А я из Берлина, русская немка (как нас здесь называют).

----------


## Татьяна7178

Россия - Челябинск

----------


## Инночка

привет всем! Россия - Краснодар. Есть здесь мои коллеги? я зарегистрировалась давно, но захожу редко, теперь, надеюсь, буду почаще заглядывать. Вопрос по коллегам не снимается, отзовитесь, кто есть!

----------


## Lika Wolf

Россия,Смоленск.

----------


## Инна-Ника

Добрый день.. Меня зовут Инна Кузьменко. живу и работаю в г. Днепропетровске. Украина

----------


## МариСа

Здравствуйте! Я из г. Сокол Вологодской обл., Россия

----------


## Anelka

Всех приветствую!!! Я с города Златоуста,что находится на Урале!!! :062:  :069:  :023:

----------


## soboleva79

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Вера Васильевна, работаю и живу в Весёлом Ростовской области

----------


## Лелика

Казахстан...

----------


## Татуськин

Здраствуйте,я из города Ужгород,Украина

----------


## вдохновенье

Здравстуйте,я из Москвы)))

----------


## дюймовка

ОЙ А Я ЗДЕСЬ НЕ БЫЛА? Я ИЗ НИЖЕГОРОДСКОЙ ОБЛАСТИ-КРАСИВЫЙ ПОСЁЛОК ГРЕМЯЧЕВО
ЗА ВОДОЙ ИЗ НАШИХ СВЯТЫХ ИСТОЧНИКОВ ЕДУТ СО ВСЕХ СТОРОН-ПРИЕЗЖАЙТЕ И ВЫ

----------


## Жанна С.

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Жанна, я с Дальнего Востока, п. Новобурейский! надеюсь найти друзей и единомышленников.

----------


## Олюр

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Ольга. Очень рада, что я теперь вместе с вами, уважаемые коллеги! О себе: работаю с дошкольниками более 30 лет, живу в Кузбассе, в Юрге, есть опыт, которым хочу поделиться. Есть свои песни, стихи, игры и другое.

----------


## nivea101

Здравствуйте! Я новичок из Подмосковья. Сказали, что это отличный сайт. Надеюсь задержаться надолго

----------


## nivea101

второй день на сайте. сколько информации.ух! надеюсь впереди будет еще больше

----------


## АнТинна

Москва! столица нашей Родины!Я новенькая!

----------


## Анюта Ярославль

зовут Анна, я из древнего красивого города Ярославля. Всем огромный привет! :Victory:

----------


## Мария Степановна

Россия Белгород

----------


## Екатерина Зотова

Приветствую всех, Город герой Волгоград!

----------


## LIKANVKZ

Россия, Новокузнецк

----------


## yfnfif973

Украина, Луганск

----------


## dusk66

Украина, Изюм

----------


## Anastasiya2510

Россия,Саратов- Покачи живу на сумках))))))))

----------


## Anastasiya2510

Саратов-Покачи,Россия

----------


## Триола

Всем привет! Караганда, Казахстан.

----------


## Mimi Fors

всем доброго времени суток!Россия,Мариинск. В опросе почему то не могу участвовать!=(

----------


## Триола

Я вот тоже почему-то не могу =( Может, не туда жму, подскажите кто-нибудь, пожалуйста.

----------


## ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ

Украина-Терновка Днепропетровская обл.

----------


## Alga203

Augsburg Germany

----------


## Я Динара

Здравствуйте. Татарстан. Казань

----------


## Natalashka

Украина

Киев

----------


## Svetlanik

Привет всем!Украина-древний город Луцк(временно Италия) :Vishenka 34:

----------


## Юлия С.

Всем доброго вечера!!!! я из замечательного города - Нижнего Новгорода!!!

----------


## Я Ленка

Всем огромный привет я Ленка ХМАО-ЮГРА

----------


## Валерон

Украина! Киев! Привет всем!

----------


## Аласанна

Россия - город Андреаполь Тверская область  :Smile3:

----------


## ТатьЮ

Здравствуйте. Меня зовут Татьяна. Я из Тюменской области

----------


## Elviro4ka

Здравствуйте, город Ульяновск, Ульяновская область.

----------


## Climbing

Всем привет. Дмитрий, Казахстан, Астана.



Начинающий блогер, веду два проекта в интернете:

Chillout - одно из спокойных мест в интернете - http://recordmusik.ru/Если сломался компьютер - http://pc.recordmusik.ru/

Кому интересно - заходите в гости :Derisive: .

----------


## Розаавант

Я всех приветствую из Алтайского края, г.Рубцовск!!!!

----------


## vospit67

Россия, Саратовская область. Рада встречи!  :Meeting:

----------


## vit18ka

Ну, наконец-то, вдоволь начитавшись умных мыслей с форума, тоже решила присоединиться! Россия, Тюменская область, Уват! Всем привет!

----------


## Director

Всем здравствуйте! Россия, Хабаровск.

----------


## Подолянчик

Россия, Сургут

----------


## ludmula

Здравствуйте! Я из Украины город- Хуст.

----------


## Танюшка-хахатушка

Всем привет, я живу в самом лучшем городе  -  Оренбурге!!!

----------


## Adelma

Всем привет из огромного Вятского края!

----------


## KUZJA128

Большущий привет вам всем из города Ростов-на-Дону!

[IMG][IMG]http://*********su/2615523m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][IMG]http://*********su/2605283m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Guzelka

Всем привет!! Удмуртия, г.Ижевск

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

с днем учителя! поздравляет Вас Венев , Тульской области!

----------


## Rogdon

Минск, Беларусь

----------


## Хрисеида

Волжский, Россия

----------


## La donna del Mistero

Всем привет из Украины :Victory:

----------


## sv-nn5

Добрый день!!!присоединилась к Вам Россия - Нижний Новгород...

----------


## Н@т@ли

Доброго времени суток!!! Привет из Ханты-Мансийского автономного округа! Я с Нефтеюганского района.

----------


## In4ik

Доброй ночи! Я из Украины, Луганская обл.

----------


## Мария Белинская

Россия Курган

----------


## Лунная волчица

Добрый вечер! Архангельская обл. г. Северодвинск.

----------


## Нелля Хабибова

здравствуйте, все! я очень рада . что попала на этот сайт! Думаю. что найду здесь много друзей и единомышленников! 
работаю музыкальным руководителем в детском саду. вот уже 33 года и 3 месяца. и три дня. очень люблю свой труд, воспитанников хочу делиться своим опытом. если кому-то пригодиться!

----------


## Нелля Хабибова

продолжаем!  Россия! Астрахань! Волга! Рыбалка! Природа! Лотос! Кремль!

----------


## krutaia.mama

Россия - Краснодар

----------


## Юлия Протасова

Я из Екатеринбурга (вернее из г Новоуральск)

----------


## Шевячок

Россия - ОМСК!!!

----------


## Лена Видьманова

Я полжизни живу в г.Самара, а полжизни на Крайнем Севере в п.Ямбург. Где 9 месяцев- зима, 2,5 месяца осень, а пол месяца- начало лета.

----------


## Nika75

Доброго времени суток! Россия- Братск присоединяется к  вам!))

----------


## Oly.Bessonova

Россия, Свердловская обл., г.Камышлов

----------


## Нелля Хабибова

сегодня. 17 октября! Астрахань благоухает в золоте листопада, в утренних туманах и лучах ласкового теплого солнышка! наверно это последние дары осени- тепло. ясно и на душе отрадно!

----------


## Кума

Всем доброго здоровья и нижегородский привет! Очень рада, что оказалась на этом форуме, всем огромное спасибо за ваш труд!!!

----------


## Светлана2012

ТЮМЕНЬ:)))

----------


## Тата Мамаева

Здравствуйте ВСЕ, Я из Казани, ведущая и организатор праздников!!

----------


## руслана яворская

Ямало-Ненецкий автономный округ, п. Пангоды.

----------


## Алена Соло

Здравствуйте! Екатеринбург, Россия!

----------


## malek

Вас приветствует прекрасный, солнечный горд - *КРАСНОДАР!!!*

----------


## ПАРИЖАНКА

День добрый! Я из Красноярска.

----------


## Шандер Мария

Россия.Республика Тыва(Тува) село Балгазын. Спасибо,что приняли в Вашу дружную и веселую семью.

----------


## fashka

Здравствуйте, я Майя из Казани. Работаю музыкальным руководителем. :Ok:

----------


## Anelka

Всем приветики с  Уральских гор!!!  :062:  :069:

----------


## Tatianaavd

Казахстан - Темиртау

----------


## светлана2011

Всем здравствуйте!Дмитровск из Орловщины.Очень рада ,что нашла ваш сайт,всем спасибо!

----------


## Нелля Хабибова

Астрахань ! Всегда на связи и желает прекрасного настроения всем участникам форума!!!

----------


## кап

город невест- Иваново,хотя невест у нас уже совсем мало!!

----------


## prozerpina65

Живу в Свердловской области, хотя в душе осталась сибирячкой (я родилась в Сибири), из Новосибирска я родом))

----------


## Ёжка-матрёшка

Россия, Курск

----------


## Алсу 28

> Продолжаем! Россия - Саратов!


Татарстан- Альметьевск

----------


## Pulli Maria

Финляндия - Турку

----------


## pcholka

Беларусь -г  Гомель

----------


## БритАнна

*Россия, город на Волге - Саратов!* :Derisive:

----------


## lena50mp3

Заречный, Свердловской области, который сейчас именуется Екатеринбург

----------


## Ася Грин

Россия, республика Бурятия, город Улан-Удэ

----------


## Позитиффф

Добрый вечер!!!! Московская обл. г. физиков - Дубна!!!!!

----------


## zzanozzzza

Всем добрый вечер! Россия, г.Пермь

----------


## azu4ena

Россия- Мордовия-Саранск))

----------


## наташа.в

Россия, Саратовская область

----------


## gurik

И я с вами! Добрый вечер! Смоленская обл, Десногорск!

----------


## лингва

Привет форуму! Я из Риги, что столица Латвии.  

Лингва

----------


## МамаКати

Здравствуйте, коллеги! Я из Екатеринбурга!

----------


## IrkaZadorinka

а я из всегда такой солненчой и сейчас такой дождливой Молдавии.. вернее сказать из Приднестровья) привет всему твореческому сообществу!

----------


## Лариса15

Здравствуйте!
Рада присоединиться к вам)))
Я из Челябинска - столицы Южного Урала.

----------


## Nata25

Здравствуйте.
Россия - Дубна)...рада присоединится))

----------


## iraarhipova78

Здравствуйте. А я с Украины ( Киевская обл.) 
Форум -чудо, а людей талантливых-море!!!

----------


## ksuh

Здравствуйте! Я из Брянска!

----------


## elen-ka20

Добрый день)
Я из Харькова) 
Рада знакомству со всеми)

----------


## кукурумба

Доброй ночи. Я из Ростова. Рада познакомиться.

----------


## Фазлидиния

Екатеринбург приветствует! Рада знакомству!

----------


## Anelka

Всем приветик с Урала!!!  :Smile3:  :Tender:

----------


## fugarovasveta

Всем форумчанам, здравствуйте! Вас приветствует славный город Тихорецк Краснодарского края.

----------


## РадостьВесна

Украина. Хмельницкий.

----------


## Фролова Ольга

Россия - Саров НИЖЕГОРОДСКОЙ ОБЛ.

----------


## секунда

Рада присоединиться к вашему творческому сообществу. Россия.Воронеж.

----------


## Filana

Очень рада приветствовать единомышленников, Россия, Тольятти, Анна

----------


## Milasha

Доброго времени суток, я из Петропавловска (Северо-Казахстанская область). Очень рада находке этого сайта...

----------


## nacherdak

Всем Привет! Я из Киева!

----------


## Елена Крымская

Крым- Симферополь

----------


## Олюр

Привет всем! Я из Кузбасса, г.Юрги. Пытаюсь делать первые шаги на форуме, но опыта владения компьютером маловато. А у нас уже зима!!!

----------


## Ksenia Masterpr

Всем здравствуйте! Я из России города Томска.

----------


## Ксения10

Всем доброе время суток! Я из Башкортостана, г.Белорецк. Очень рада, что нашла ваш сайт, это очень большое подспорье для начинающих и обмен опытом для стажеров. Всем творческих успехов!!!

----------


## надежда миллер

Всем Здравствуйте!Рада присоединиться.Я из Саратовской области.

----------


## Аксиньюшка

Здравствуйте ,я из России-Орел.Рада,что нашла этот сайт!!!!

----------


## kateskritskaya

Здравствуйте!!! Я из Беларуси. Отличный сайт!!!!!!!

----------


## Лелика

Здравствуйте. Казахстан-Павлодар

----------


## Triol

Украина, Харьков!

----------


## Mayakovskaya

Доброго времени суток. Я Лида. град Москва.

----------


## LarchikK

Здравствуйте, меня зовут Лариса. Я с Армавира, Россия

----------


## Nafica

Всем, здравствуйте!Я счастлива, что нашла Вас! Я из Челябиска :Girl Blum2:  :Yes4:

----------


## Тиса

Всем привет из Волгограда! Самый лучший сайт - это ваш, а теперь и мой, немножко.

----------


## Света 79

Добрый вечер, меня зовут Светлана, г.Белгород. С ин-ку давно, мой старый ник Света 79, но взломали почту, да и сама с апреля на форуме не появляюсь, будет повод познакомиться заново! Рада всех видеть, столько знакомых лиц!

----------


## krutaia.mama

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Вера, г. Краснодар. Огромное спасибо за ваш сайт. Он чудесный, особенно для таких начинающих педагогов как я. Море полезной информации, материалов для занятий с малышами. Еще раз большое спасибо!

----------


## оксана1271

россия-Хабаровск

----------


## kollibri

Республика Хакасия. У нас уже совсем зима :Laie 15:

----------


## Тыря

Мурманская область

----------


## irma pol

здравствуйте! Меня зовут Марина. я из г.  Минска РБ. оочень понравился ваш сайт. работаю учителем музыки в гимназии. сейчас в декрет. отпуске. тоскливо без работы... вот и общаюсь  в перерывах между прогулками, кормлением и т.д. спасибо за вашу работу!!!

----------


## евгения пугачёва

Евгения Пугачёва

----------


## white_liliya_

Здравствуйте, меня зовут Лилия, я работала видеографом и фотографом в г. Шахты Ростовская обл., сейчас начинающая ведущая в г. Севастополе Украина. Принимайте в свою теплую компанию. Замечательный сайт!

----------


## Anelka

Всем приветик!!! Шлю вам приветик с Урала!!!  :Yahoo:

----------


## Дингес

Всем доброго времени суток! Меня зовут Евгения! Я из Казахстана, г Усть-Каменогорск!!!

----------


## Виктор З

Всем привет! Ведущий Виктор Зуйков, Санкт-Петербург!

----------


## Виктор З

Кстати, действительно - на встречах ведущих царит невероятная атмосфера! Неделю назад вернулся с Гелиоса, это было так здорово, интересно и весело, что обязательно поеду в следующий раз!

----------


## sate

Всем привет! Я из Москвы. По роду своей деятельности я не ведущий и не тамада, но в работе сталкиваюсь с проведением праздничных мероприятий. Поэтому и пришла на форум и рада что такой вором есть! Спасибо тем кто его поддерживает и создает!

----------


## Larisazagadka

Всем привет,Лариса, из Латвии, форум просто супер

----------


## праздничный бум

Всем привет, Ольга, Россия, Липецк.

----------


## Коста Рика

Всех обнимаю, дорогие)
Всех приветствую!
Наталья Мамонтова, Республика Коми, город Усинск.
режиссёр любительского театра "Дилижанс".
Жму всем лапы, да сопутствует вам удача!

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА РОС.

ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ!!! ТАТЬЯНА - САМАРА..ВСЕМ ДОБРОГО ДНЯ!!!!

----------


## PAN

*ТАТЬЯНА РОС.*, с прибытием...

И первым делом - вот по этой ссылке:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=128672

----------


## svetlana1986

Всем привет, Россия Юрга :Smile3:

----------


## pashtets_86

Всем ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ! Павел, Краснодарский край, Тимашевск

----------


## Oklenok

Украина г.Донецк

----------


## маша1987

Україна-Чернівці

----------


## Нинусик

Привет Всем Я из Омска :Smile3:

----------


## Татьяна Шейфер

Германия  Memmingen
Рада общению с вами!

----------


## skomorox

> Рада общению с вами!


о как!
Тогда тебе вот сюда: http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=354

----------


## PAN

> о как!
> Тогда тебе вот сюда:


Шо, сразу в бундесбанду???... :Grin:

----------


## Анастасия Зайцева

Доброго времени суток всем! Железногорск, Красноярский край. )))

----------


## КАТЯМОРОШЕНКО

Здравствуйте,меня зовут Катя,я живу в Алтайском крае,правда в сельской местности.Очень приятно было со всеми познакомится,вы все такие молодцы,спасибо вам огромное.

----------


## skomorox

> Шо, сразу в бундесбанду???.


ну, чтобы чел не ушёл в геологическое плавание по форуму - навсегда!. :Grin:

----------


## Ганина Галина

Привет из древнего Суздаля!

----------


## E-lena

Очень рада, что присоединилась к вашему творческому неуемному коллективу. Всем привет из Хмельницкого!

----------


## VYAL

Новосибирск))))) :Yahoo:

----------


## Тамадюлькина

Беларусь, Жлобин - Минск - Рогачев - Гомель

----------


## Любушка - голубушка

Россия - Забайкальский край

----------


## Эlly

Доброго времени суток! привет из Смоленской области)  СПАсибо всем форумчанам за труды и позитивную энергетику!

----------


## solodovka

Россия. Город Волжский.

----------


## Жихарка

Россия Красноярский край, город Канск

----------


## Антонина26

Добрый день! спасибо за интересную информацию.Я из Украины.

----------


## Anelka

Всем огромнейший приветик с Урала))))   :Yes4:  :Meeting:

----------


## Плотников Роман

Башкирия г Бирск

----------


## pozitiffka

Здравствуйте, талантливейшие форумчане! Спасибо за гостеприимство! Ставропольский край, г.Буденновск

----------


## t.re

Привет из Минеральных Вод Ставропольского края!

----------


## Базилевс

Россия, Москва

----------


## Vasilina71

Привет из Уфы! :Smile3:

----------


## Kora

Здравствуйте, все! По форуму  Kora, "в миру"-Наташа. Живу в Бостоне, США

----------


## Kora

Забыла сказать о себе- коренная москвичка. Живу и работаю в Бостоне с 2001 года.
Хочу поблагодарить всех участников форума, кто не жалеет времени и сил делиться своим опытом с другими. И особое спасибо за позитивное настроение и желание двигаться вперед, которое вы все создаете.

----------


## Вера Капустина (ВераНиКа)

Россия - Уфа

----------


## tat.pe2009

Здравствуйте,меня зовут Татьяна.  Космодром " Плесецк" - это моя малая родина.

----------


## потеряшка

Россия-Лесной-Свердловская обл.

----------


## bredi

Здравствуйте, Я из Читы. Здесь холодно.

----------


## Марина Апрельская

Здравствуйте всем, я из Тульской области.

----------


## Сара705

А я из Челябинска.Живу и работаю в нем уже 28 лет. А вот родилась в небольшом городке Орске Оренбургской области.

----------


## Белая галка

Белоруссия, г.Жлобин

----------


## Капа

Ростовская область , Азов

----------


## brava-liona

Украина-Никополь Днепропетровской обл.

----------


## Елена Синицына

Самарская обл, г. Тольятти

----------


## olgaga

Приветствую всех)) :Vishenka 32:  меня зовут Ольга, я из Солигорска, Минская обл. Беларусь.

----------


## Di_sku

Россия Ростов-на Дону! :Yes4:

----------


## Свет142

Добрый день! А я из Подмосковья!

----------


## ксюшкин

Здравствуйте я из Подмосковного города Воскресенска :Yes4:

----------


## ИВЛАДА

Здравствуйте, я живу в Краснодаре.

----------


## nata66

Казахстан-Караганда

----------


## tolga

Всем привет! Я из Калининградской области.

----------


## Эlly

Здравствуйте!А я из Смоленской области, г. Дорогобуж  :Yes4:

----------


## бражка

Здрасти :) Всем привет из новогодней Сибири. Иркутская обл. г.Ангарск. Маленький,но жутко театральный городок. Ведущая шоу, концертов, детских и взрослых праздников. Кличут все обычно -Мадам Кураж!! :)

----------


## Людмила Лайм

))))))) ВСЕМ ПРИВЕТ из солнечной Чувашии  с г.Новочебоксарска.  :Smile3:  Начинающая ведущая всех торжественных мероприятий. Очень рада знакомству со всеми Вами)))))

----------


## solodovka

благодарю всех за талант и щедрость. Я в восторге от форума! Очень многому здесь учусь. большое всем спасибо!

----------


## Oborotne

Доброго морозного дня!
Я из Украины, Киев. :Taunt:

----------


## Ирина_Саталкина

Доброго времени суток, Москва.

----------


## Валентина Орлова

А я, наверное лучше мы ( я и ди-джей, по совместительству муж:-) их Ханты-Мансийска из столицы биатлону, шахмат и морозов:-)

----------


## svetato4ka

А каким образом здесь отмечаться?Пардон))))Я-новичооок :Aga:

----------


## svetato4ka

Извините,скумекала)))Саратовская область,клубные работники мы с вынужденно  о-о-очень разнообразным набором профессий:чуть-чуть режиссёры,чуть-чуть хореографы,чуть-чуть вокалисты :Grin: вобщем,мне без вас всех-не справится :Derisive:

----------


## Тонечка

Я из России, Тульская область, город Ясногорск

----------


## Dinylia

УКРАИНА-ДОНЕЦКАЯ ОБЛАСТЬ  ГОРЛОВКА :062:

----------


## Татьяна СПБ

Всем привет! Я из Санкт-Петербурга.

----------


## Гапанович

Московская область, Люберцы

----------


## Мечтатель

Добрый день!
Я тоже из Петербурга.

----------


## Jeni

Здравствуйте. Я из Белгорода.

----------


## ТаняД

Я из Питера.

----------


## milashka1221

Алтайский край, г.Рубцовск

----------


## nafan

Московская область, Чехов

----------


## Наргиз

Здравствуйте, Ирина, Байконур, всем удачи

----------


## ole4ka-nikole4ka

Ленинградская область, Подпорожье.

----------


## julumka

Привет всем! Мы из Украины, Харьковская обл., г.Купянск. Работаем с мужем семейным подрядом Тамада-Музыкант; Фото-Видеооператор. Скоро дети подрастут - будем всей семьёй дарить людям праздники. Сыновья учатся в муз. школе по классу скрипка и гитара. Очень рады, что есть такой замечательный форум, где много талантливых, а главное - отзывчивых людей. Спасибо всем форумчанам за поддержку и понимание новичков.

----------


## www наталья

Всем привет, с Новым годом, Приморский край Партизанский район село Владимиро-Александровское

----------


## Anelka

Всем привет!!! Всех с наступившим новым годом!!!! И с наступающим рождеством!!!  :011:  :008:  :Vishenka 36:  Южный урал..

----------


## Axiniy

Всем привет! Великий Новгород. Новгородская область

----------


## Veramar62

Всем привет! С Новым годом! Я из Липецкой области!

----------


## lukshurik

С Новым годом, форумчане, всем привет из Белоруссии!!!

----------


## гуша

Новогодний привет из Удмуртии! Здоровья,благополучия,удачи во всех делах!

----------


## Юлия Я

Всем привет! Я из Казахстана, г. Шахтинск. Поздравляю всех с наступившим Новым годом и наступающим Рождеством!

----------


## Юля Рыж

Россия - Волгоград!!=)))

----------


## KaterinaKuzmina

Россия - Ростов Великий Ярославской области

----------


## Адиля

Здравствуйте! Я из Оренбургской области.

----------


## Гурка

Добрый день! Я из Беларуси! г. Барановичи.

----------


## Гурка

Беларусь!

----------


## Каратик

Здравствуйте, я из г. Химки)))))

----------


## pn77

Здравствуйте, я из Москвы. Поздравляю всех со старым Новым годом! Удачи и исполнения желаний!

----------


## alisalisa

Всех с праздниками!! 
Санкт-Петербург

----------


## bpgf

Всех с прошедшими праздниками! Гродно. Беларусь.

----------


## Светлана 71

Россия, город Улан-Удэ, республика Бурятия

----------


## Ytcnthjdf

всем доброго утра из Калужской области. :006:

----------


## Anna777

Я из города Волжска республика Марий Эл Россия)))

----------


## tanhen

Здравствуйте! Я из Екатеринбурга.
Подскажите , где темка для новичков(что б можно было вопросы задавать)?

----------


## Elviro4ka

Россия- Ульяновск

----------


## Зимняя вишня

привет! Великий Новгород!

----------


## Ленуська

Ребята и девчонки! ВСЕМ ТВОРЧЕСКИЙ Донецкий привет! Это я - Елена Кононенко, кто меня помнит по Москве, Сочи и вооще....

Я отсутствовала на форуме стыдно сказать 2 года, благодаря Мариночке Зайкиной восстановилась на форуме!!!! 

Аллилуйя!!! Зато, друзья мои, есть чем поделиться, много авторских сценариев!!!! 

Кто меня помнит, знает, отзовитесь!!!!

Как я рада, что опять с Вами!!!!Крылья растут уже, чувствую пробиваются между лопаток!

Ой, блин, сейчас аватарку поменяю... а то никто и не узнает.... Ё!П!Р!С!Т!

----------


## Несвит

ВСЕМ ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ!!!!Приветствую вас из Волгоградской области, Россия.Надеюсь не заблудится в ваших творческих лабиринтах!!!

----------


## event

Привет всем из Германии . Успехов в творчестве !!!

----------


## Соловей7

[QUOTE=event;4554730]Привет всем из Германии . Успехов в творчес

----------


## Элин

Красноярск (Россия)

----------


## ТамараКоряковцева

Всем добрый вечер! Россия Котельнич Кировская область

----------


## Olgaj

Всем привет. Я дико извиняюсь, что зарегистрировалась на данном форуме очень давно. Но т.к я работающий человек нормированная трудовая неделя, физически не бывает возможности делиться с Вами дорогие форумчане и ОСОБОЕ писать СПАСИБО!!! Попытаюсь исправить данную ситуацию, что бы жить в мире и согласии приобретая новых знакомых и друзей.
Украина, г. Одесса - Ольга Журавлёва!!!

----------


## Хлорка

Россия - Саратов!!! Живу в Подольске (МО)

----------


## Саморетянка

Добрый всем вечер! Я из Новокузнецка, а еще из Кузбасса. Живу в селе. На форуме со вчерашнего дня.

----------


## ВВаля

Я из Днепропетровска. Здраствуйте, уважаемые!!!!!!!!!

----------


## PEPELZAZ

Белоруссия- Бобруйск!!! (Таки да)))

----------


## Сергей 34

Менязовут сергей я из казахстана из караганды

----------


## Ageev

С праздником, познавших бессонные ночи, а Татьянам ярких моментов в жизни.

Нижегородская область, Дзержинск.

----------


## Anelka

Всем привет с Уральских гор!!!  :Tender:  :Yahoo:

----------


## буковка

Всем  привет! Я из Рыбинска

----------


## Татьяна3377

Я, из Ровенек Луганской обл, Украина. Всем привет!

----------


## tataso

Всем привет с родины автобусов "пазиков" (Нижегородская область)

----------


## agareva_sveta

Здравствуйте! Я из Саратова! Надеюсь на плодотворное общение!!!!! :Smile3:

----------


## Nata_Sher

Вітаю! Я, з України! Здравствуйте! Я из Киева! :Yahoo:

----------


## Levada

Я из Украины, Днепропетровск

----------


## Юняша

Россия-матушка, Сатка (Челябинская область))))

----------


## Annavesna

Екатеринбург!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## bohinna

Беларусь, Могилёвская область :Smile3:

----------


## интересный

Ту-лу-ла, ту-лу-ла, ту-ту-ту-лу-ла))))

----------


## АйТыына

Приветствую Всех!!! Россия, Республика Саха, г. Якутск

----------


## Владимирская Екатерина

Доброе утро) С вами Таганрог,Ростовская область)))

----------


## Tohina

Привет из Кива! Всем хорошего дня и отличного настроения!) :Smile3:

----------


## Лилия Кнорозова

Здравствуйте, я из Луховиц,
Из края МиГов, огурцов и голубых озер.....
 :Connie 5: 
Приветствую всех!!!

----------


## Катерина-42

Кузбасс - Кемерово

----------


## Викина мама

оренбургска область орск

----------


## Pafos

Липецкая область, с.Скорняково

----------


## ирвит2

Чувашия г.Канаш

----------


## тётя Мотя

Восточная Сибирь. п. Северо-Енисейск

----------


## Сентябрь

РФ,Саратов

----------


## astashkina

Россия! Усть-Илимск Иркутская область

----------


## Ханум

Россия, Москва :Tender:

----------


## Алена ПДО

Я тоже из Кузбасса,землячка предыдущего участника! :Ok:

----------


## елена34

Россия - Барнаул. Всем привет!

----------


## flag

Привет, а я из Казахстана, Алматы. :Grin:

----------


## Евгения Гутман

Привет, меня зовут Евгения.
Работаю преподавателем в ДМШ.

Ищу друзей по переписке, коллег-теоретиков

----------


## Bezlica

Привет с Дальнего Востока!!! Россия - Хабаровск.  :Yes4:

----------


## Артемида

Всем добрый день, вечер!!! Я с Украины, рада со всеми познакомиться и пообщаться!!! :Tender:

----------


## karpik-hoi

Всем привет!!! Я из России, Тюменская область, город Заводоуковск!!!

----------


## мадам-шоу Юлия

Октябрьский Башкортостан

----------


## Татьяна Сидлецкая

Рада новым знакомствам! Татьяна , Украина, город Винница

----------


## Перлина Анна

приветик всем!!!!Я очень рада знакомству,Украина,г.Ровно
Приятно, когда есть рядом тот человек, который вдохновляет и дарит любовь. И как хочется, каждый день, дарить советик хоть как-то, от чего  будут все ради до безумия. Подарите слова или свою поддержку! Слова, идущие от чистого сердца в прозе. Дарите их каждое утро, каждый божий день и вечер. Будьте уверены в себе и своих силах: ваш сценарий будет очень интересным и все будут ради  таким подаркам.

!

----------


## Славина

> приветик всем!!


Привет, Анечка!!!  :Smile3:  Напиши немного о себе! Кто ты, чем занимаешься, какие интересы, где и кем работаешь?  :Grin:

----------


## Перлина Анна

Що розповісти про себе?)
Мені 27 років,маю синочка(4 роки).Працюю в санаторії-культ.організатором.Але ще маю декілька талантів-танцюю,співаю,пишу книги та дарую хороший настрій для людей.Ведуча,аниматор,дизайнер-флорист  і т.д мене цікавить все  у цьому світі.А далі..біографія про мене ,але писали людИ...

Анна... 
у цієї дівчини добрі,мудрі очі.Вона відразу своїм поглядом вихоплює з поміж усього найголовніше.Здається ,що в будь-якій ситуації їй вдається легко розібратись,що до чого.З шкільного віку вона багать мріяла.Куди тільки не линула стежками своїх захоплень.А найбільше вона любила читати.Ця любов до книги залишилася і по цей час.У цієї дівчини справді була неймовірна активність.Насправді вона усюди дійсно встигала.Енергія просто кипіла і потребувала дій.Але існує і інша сторона ,з якої Анна є тією ,що не може дивитися на страждання ,біль та невдачі - спокійно.Вона є романтик
і вважає ,що в світі теж існує багато романтиків,але вони бояться відкритись.Та особливо те,що живе у їхніх серцях...Ця дівчина тримає світ у своїх фантазіях,світиться негаснучим внутрішнім світлом,вірою,що відкриває"Прекрасний та єдиний світ"Полюбляє Анна також і сцену.Виступати ,чи бути на сцені-це для неї.Танець ,чи свою пісню вона дарує всім,але подумки присвячує тому,хто бачить у її очах -кохання ,тому,хто прийде до неї в майбутньому ,і залишиться з нею назавжди.У Анни просто дуже добре серце та душа.І вони завжди відкриті ,якщо до них постукати ,чи прокласти стежину,або відкрити дверцята за якими світить яскраве сонечко...,де зберігається тепло та вся ніжність Анни...Якщо у когось зявиться сльоза,то ця дівчина постарається якомога швидше її стерти...Ніхто не замислювався ,що коїться в душі цієї дівчини.Але вона хоче,щоб кожен ,хто читає ці рядки знав ,що існує людина ,яка завжди готова допомогти та взяти біль з собою,або поділити його порівну.Люблячи цей світ Анна завжди дякує йому за найдорожчий подарунок-життя...

----------


## Славина

> Мені 27 років,маю синочка(4 роки).Працюю в санаторії-культ.організатором.Але ще маю декілька талантів-танцюю,співаю,пишу книги та дарую хороший настрій для людей.Ведуча,аниматор,дизайнер-флорист і т.д мене цікавить все у цьому світі.А далі..біографія про мене ,але писали людИ... Анна...


 :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:  просто прелесть!!!

Надеемся, что ты порадуешь и нас своим творчеством на страничках нашего замечательного дома!!!  :Ok:

----------


## Перлина Анна

Буду старательной-"умничкой",но еслы Вы будете свсегда со мной рядом,греть меня своим хорошим настроением... :Derisive:

----------


## Славина

> Буду старательной-"умничкой",но еслы Вы будете свсегда со мной рядом,греть меня своим хорошим настроением...


Конечно буду!!!:)) И можно на ты))) ну пойдём дальше знакомиться с нашим домиком)))

----------


## Irina Vacilevna

Привет девочки ! Коллеги! Я Ирина мне 49 лет. В душе моложе.  :Tender:  Работа такая. Я из Северного Казахстана воспитатель предшкольной подготовки. Точнее с Смирново, это районный центр.Имею личный сайт.http://korira.ru/   Всем рада! Хочу общения.

----------


## Ritulya993

Приветствую всех форумчан! Я Иркутянка. Еще в прошлом веке, а точнее - в 1995 году,  вышла за рамки  профессии педагога-музыканта,  стала тамадой. Позади сотни свадеб, юбилеев, корпоративов, но "я знаю, что НИЧЕГО  не знаю". Блгагодарна всем, кто не жалея живота своего делает нашу работу не балаганом, а добрым, творческим ремеслом!!!

----------


## Irina Vacilevna

На моем сайте много информации смотрите и пользуйтесь... :Ok:

----------


## Перлина Анна

Доброго вечера !!!!!!!как сегодня у нас делишки сдесь?))))новые люди-приятно очень!!!!

----------


## Ирина922

Здравствуйте!Меня зовут Ирина Чернова, мне 37 лет, я из г. Казань, Республика Татарстан. По-моему из Казани я одна единственная. У меня свое праздничное агентство, называется "Праздник у ворот" веб-сайт: www.prazdniki.tv. 

Я освоила работу ведущей, звукорежисера, светотехника, ставлю костюмированные интерактивные шоу - для взрослых,  работаю с мыльными пузырями и надеюсь научиться чему-то еще с Вашей помощью на страницах этого форума.
У меня трое детей, и наверное поэтому мы делаем самые лучшие детские праздники у нас в городе. Сейчас хотим выйти на такой же высокий уровень и со взрослыми мероприятиями. Постараюсь принести пользу посетителям форума.

----------


## Елена Крымская

Всем привет! Украина, Крым, Симферополь!

----------


## ЮлияВладимировна

Россия,Санкт-Петербург

----------


## Юлия Влад

Республика Татарстан

----------


## soloha

Киев, Украина

----------


## Julia41

Ростовская область, город Таганрог

----------


## Голубоглазочка

Россия-Кострома

----------


## ЛенаВалентиновна

Россия, Архангельская область

----------


## Куликова Ольга

Россия, Амурская область, пгт Магдагачи

----------


## Artistka

Украина, Донецкая область

----------


## Н@стён@

Казахстан Усть-Каменогорск :Smile3:  :Smile3:

----------


## Екатерина горошинка

Россия, Красноярск. ВСем привет:)

----------


## Анастасия-фейерверк

Россия-Новосибирск

----------


## НСА

Московская область, город Красногорск

----------


## Диаша

Здравствуйте! Я из всемирно известного города Челябинск!)))))))

----------


## Гулечка

Россия - Оренбург!!!!!

----------


## КСЕНАВЬЕРА

> Челябинск


Челябинская область город Верхний Уфалей

----------


## Алексей Сидоров

Всем доброго времени суток. РОССИЯ, г. КЛИНЦЫ  :Yahoo:

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

Алдан - Республика Саха Якутия. это там, где золото и алмазы. в правой стороне карты России. так я как-то объясняла россиянам из центральных районов. но, думаю, наши подкованные ведущие и географию знают на отлично.

----------


## Светлана Куликова

Светлана г. Железногорск Красноярский край. Закрытый городок в 30 км от Красноярска. Не многие нас знают, но абсолютно вся страна общается при помощи наших средств спутниковой связи. Про систему ГЛОНАСС слышали? Эти спутники делают на одном из наших высокотехничных научных предприятий

----------


## Мария Уткина

Здравствуйте! Я Мария.Россия, Архангельск. Педагог отделения фольклорного искусства в ДШИ.

----------


## Kalinova

Доброго дня! Я из Латвии

----------


## Евгений Евгеньевич

Владивосток!!! Еееееехххууу))

----------


## Алла Калинчук

Винница. Украина!!! Рада познакомиться!!! :Tender:

----------


## soloha

Киев, Украина

----------


## pugachova74

Привет всем!!! Украина, г.Сумы

----------


## nnnata

Казахстан,г.Павлодар. Здравствуйте !!!!

----------


## валентина 74

Украина,Конотоп.Здравствуйте !!!!!!!!!

----------


## Автономыч

Здравствуйте! Россия, Москва. Всем творческого полёта, добродушия, хорошего настроения!

Если солнце светит в ухо,
Значит, будет веселуха!

Если солнце светит в глаз,
Приключения ждут нас!

Если солнце светит в пузо,
Посетит нас скоро муза!

Если солнце светит в нос,
К нам придёт на карту взнос!

И куда бы ни светило
Наше милое светило,
Жизнь идёт во всей красе,
И её мы любим все!

Счастья!

----------


## mamik

Здравствуйте! Я из Орска,Оренбургской области.

----------


## Марья искустница

Краснодар

----------


## Марья искустница

Краснодар

----------


## ljydmila

Украина- Конотоп.

----------


## валентина 74

Здравствуйте!!

----------


## nadezhdavatlina

Здравствуйте! Всем добрый день а женщинам- поздравление с Женским Днем! будьте счастливы! Форуму- спасибо что придумали и поддерживаете такое нужное и важное дело! Удачи! 
Да. я из г. Набережные Челны республика Татарстан.

----------


## валентина 74

*ljydmila*,

----------


## людмила иванова

приветствую всех-всех!Я с Урала!бесконечно благодарна за создание отличного форума,где общение и обмен опытом-супер-фишка!ВСем творческих находок и классного сотрудничества!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## родина о.в.

Поселок Нахабино Московской области. Рада новым знакомым

----------


## nina2013

Германия-Hamm. Этот форум- настоящая находка! Спасибо!

----------


## Нурболат

Алматы, Казахстан

----------


## риша-риша

Привет из Омска! Давайте знакомиться!

----------


## **Хоттабыч**

Люди-и-и-и!!! Признавайтесь,кто меня из сосуда освободил? Исполню тому 3 желания!                     (Татарстан г.Набережные Челны          poliakov-68@mail.ru )

----------


## svkon

Всем привет! Я - из Украины, город Винница. Очень рада знакомству :)

----------


## НастяНастя

Всех приветствую из Красноярска!!!

----------


## Анжелика.

Всем привет! Я из Эстонии! Зовут Анжелика. Спасибо всем за такое сокровище как этот форум! Надеюсь подружимся!

----------


## Мария1987

Нижний Новгород-ТУТА!!))))))всем добрейшего дня!

----------


## Лукумыч

Всем привет, я из славного города Северодонецка, что на Украине ) приятно со всеми Вами познакомиться )

----------


## olesechka

здравствуйте.я из Казахстана город Шымкент

----------


## Анна Седых

Приветствую всех форумчан!!!!! Я из  г. Южно-Сахалинск, который расположен на острове Сахалин!!!

----------


## Свет Светлова

я хореограф..до чёртиков больна творчеством ...знакомимся...дружим - сотрудничаем! я из Архангельской области!

----------


## galanata

Россия, Волгоградская область

----------


## Ольга Рыжалова

россия-кемерово

----------


## татька

Россия - Сургут!

----------


## Мурашко Иван

Гомель. Республика Беларусь.

----------


## Горячева

Всем привет! Россия г. Красноярск!

----------


## ulita06

Всем привет! Кемеровская область.

----------


## Люшонок

Доброго вечера! Республика Коми!! Морозы стоят-30 :Tu:

----------


## ЕЛЕНА_ТДК_

ЕЛЕНА /// КИРОВСКАЯ ОБЛ. - _ВЯТКА_

----------


## Анюта я тутА

Трям-здравствуйте! Я из Украины, город Донецк  :Smile3:  
Увлекаюсь  детскими праздниками!!!  :Victory:

----------


## наталочка72

Автономная Республика Крым-Евпатория

----------


## Рыжикова

Всех приветствую! Новичок в проведении праздников, Светлана, Россия, г.Надым, ЯНАО, бескрайний Крайний Север

----------


## Popovka

Всем пламенный привет!Россия, г.Пермь, Светлана.

----------


## анета78

Пусть муза вам сопутствует всегда. Привет. Анна. Краснодарский край.

----------


## Марина Николенко

Всем привет с Тихого Дона! Марина г. Новочеркасск Ростовской области

----------


## Саблегубик

> Всем привет! Кемеровская область


Ой. как замечательно! А с какого города?

----------


## Настурция

Украина - Днепропетровск

----------


## надежда 1973

всем привет!!!!!!! Я с Белгородской обл. Алексеевка!!!!

----------


## Андрей_Крылов

Украина - Мелитополь!!!!

----------


## Наталья Ковалёва

Украина-Николаев- С Вами!

----------


## Алексей Филиппов

Россия - Красноярск

----------


## BellaDona

Здравствуйте форумчане!Очень рада что и я теперь с вами!Пока чайник, но надеюсь всему научится!Якутия, город Мирный!

----------


## DianaFast

Привет из Челябинской области (г.Трехгорный)! Меня зовут Диана, приятно присоединиться к вам!

----------


## Allegra

Здравствуйте, я Татьяна. Россия, г. Самара))))

----------


## Оль-ля

Здравствуйте ,все кто меня читает .Меня зовут Ольгой.Я из Калужской области ,г.Сосенский.

----------


## КСЕНИ

Добрый день, всем привет из Оренбургской области города Соль - Илецк.

----------


## денмакс

Всем привет! Меня зовут Татьяна - Донецк (Украина). Рада,что теперь и я часть этой огромной семьи. Думаю, надолго.

----------


## Вредина

Всем привет!Рада нашему знакомству!

----------


## dy_mila

Всем привет из Гомеля!

----------


## Мурашко Иван

*dy_mila*, Привет, коллега и землячка!)))

----------


## dy_mila

Привет! Приятно видеть на форуме коллег, но вдвойне приятней- земляков.

----------


## rida

Здравствуйте, форумчане, очень рада к вам присоединиться. Привет из Беларуси - Витебск

----------


## Альсина

Привет всем!!! я из солнечной Башкирии, город Октябрьский!

----------


## Окsana_hol

Россия. Город Белгород

----------


## ameli060588

Удмуртия....Балезиноооооо

----------


## Натуса

Всем привет! Санкт- Петербург Россия)

----------


## Ф.А.Я.

Россия, Тюмень - бывшая столица деревень, а теперь столица нефтянного края.

----------


## Галинка888

Россия, Москва))

----------


## хельга56

Россия, Карелия.Спасибо, что вы есть!

----------


## Татьяна Бояраня

Россия, родом из Башкирии, живу и работаю в г.Раменское Московская область.

----------


## Юля Чёрная

Здравствуйте! Россия, Ульяновская область, г. Димитровград.

----------


## koroleva-new

*Столица Украины - город Киев!*

----------


## Анютка835

Доброго времени суток! Россия, г.Волгоград!

----------


## Живинка

Привет с Урала! Екатеринбург, а точнее Новоуральск, Свердловская обл.

----------


## Настя_81

Россия. Новосибирск. :Yahoo:

----------


## mel00elena

Всем привет. Пермский край, г.Березники

----------


## Kremona

Очень приятно!!!   Россия -Оренбургская обл. г.Оренбург

----------


## andreianickanov

Всем привет! Брянская область, Выгоничский район, село Лопушь :)

----------


## наталья5

Всем привет! Казахстан, г.Экибастуз.

----------


## Юлия 81

Россия - Пермь

----------


## natali.babinceva

Всем привет. Удмуртия г. Глазов

----------


## фортепьянка

Здравствуйте, уважаемые коллеги!!!Архангельская область

----------


## татьяна zara

привет всем!! я - новичок из Украины, Киев))

----------


## ОльгаВладивосток

Россия - Владивосток

----------


## Luilka

Украина, г.Белая Церковь

----------


## Оль-ля

Россия. г. Сосенский ,Калужская обл.

----------


## ОльгаСтриж

г.Чебоксары, столица мира)

----------


## С.Г.

Не помню, отмечалась здесь или нет. Повторяюсь может быть. Но лучше повториться, чем совсем промолчать.
Итак, я из России, Самарская область, г. Тольятти

----------


## Залина Мусина

Казахстан.

----------


## Нотика

Славянск Украина :Grin:  :Ok:

----------


## Никуся

Россия, Ростов-на-Дону.

----------


## ГалинаMG

Привет из города Омска

----------


## goluba

щас с России с почтимосквы))) а ваще(когда-то) с украины))))) с Харькова

----------


## Neja

Россия - Алтайский край, г.Барнаул

----------


## тютюня

ОМСК!! ВСЕМ ПРИВЕТ!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## Замуруева Елена

Всем привет! Украина Донецк! 
Теперь дончан стало больше!

----------


## денмакс

> Всем привет! Украина Донецк! 
> Теперь дончан стало больше!


Ну вот, Ленчик, теперь мы и здесь вместе! :Yahoo:  Днем на работе пообщаемся, ночами - здесь. Еще бы пару часиков кто -нибудь к суткам прибавил :Aga:

----------


## nata02

Санкт-Петербург

----------


## Елена 555

Раменское Московской области!!! Только что переехали жить сюда!!! Моя мечта :Smile3:

----------


## Aleshinka

Россия - Кузбасс - Кемерово.  Буду рада общению!

----------


## кариглазка

ДОБРОГО ВРЕМЕНИ СУТОК ВСЕМ! Вас приветствует Владивосток!

----------


## Tatushechka

Башкортостан. Кумертау

----------


## надюща

Россия.Вологодская область, г.Бабаево

----------


## igr312

Здравствуйте!Меня посчитайте!!! Россия-Нижний Новгород,третьим буду!

----------


## Ксенка

Россия-Нижний Новгород

----------


## ЕлВик

Привет из Актобе, Казахстан

----------


## ЕлВик

Актобе, Казахстан

----------


## нямка

Россия-Барнаул

----------


## Надежда 82

Алтайский край, г.Змеиногорск

----------


## katrin 86

г. Выкса, Нижегородская область

----------


## Багроша

г.Анапа Краснодарский край

----------


## Ларчик Амурский

Привет. Благовещенск (Амурская область)

----------


## Tamadushiaya-Katrina

Россия, Санкт-Петербург.

----------


## Аврора77

Привет всем из Энгельса

----------


## gavrilyuk

Привет всем из Карачаево-Черкессии!

----------


## Чудеса науки

г. Выкса Нижегородской области

----------


## Светлана Линенко

Всем - здравствуйте! Волгодонск, Ростовская область.

----------


## Woldemar

Всем привет из Томска!

----------


## **Хоттабыч**

Всем еще раз здравствуйте.Сам я из Нижнего Тагила родом.Учился в Перьми .Сейчас живу и работаю в Набережных Челнах-Татарстан.Имею огромный опыт работы с детьми и такой же огромный багаж материала,накопленный за многие годы.Обмениваемся опытом с однокурсниками,друзьями вплоть до того,что приглашаем приехать и поработать на Новый год.Всех кого заинтересовал милости прошу в гости на адрес (  poliakov-68@mail.ru )

----------


## Zamed

г. Новороссийск, Краснодарский край. Всем доброго дня!

----------


## тихоняИ

Добрый вечер! А я из Ижевска! Рада Знакомству!

----------


## Мурамарина

Пермь

----------


## Дочки-матери

РФ Орск Оренбургская обл

----------


## Дождик Мария

Нарьян-Мар, Архангельская область.

----------


## яга

россия

----------


## ЛарисаМихайловна

г. Копейск, Челябинская область

----------


## Таня По

город Омск
Добрый день! :flower:

----------


## Helena Simon

Приветствую всех коллег!!! Город Волжский Волгоградской области :flower:

----------


## Woldemar

Здравствуйте!Мир вам!Божьей милостью пишу стихи о любви и Боге,но как мне этим жить,пока не знаю.

----------


## лерусенька

Здравствуйте, я из России, Свердловская область

----------


## лерусенька

Здравствуйте, я конечно дико извиняюсь, но видимо невнимательно прочитала правила на вашем сайте, и сейчас не знаю куда обраиться, чтобы меня активировали. Я несомненно готова делиться своим материалом, уменя есть очень много музыкального материала и сценариев. Уважаемые модераторы, активируйте меня пожалуйста!!!! Правда я не каждый день сижу за компом, но впредь постараюсь писать у вас на сайте почаще. С уважением Валерия.

----------


## Ягулька

Россия-Волгоградская область!

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

> я конечно дико извиняюсь, но видимо невнимательно прочитала правила на вашем сайте, и сейчас не знаю куда обраиться, чтобы меня активировали. Я несомненно готова делиться своим материалом, уменя есть очень много музыкального материала и сценариев. Уважаемые модераторы, активируйте меня пожалуйста!!!! Правда я не каждый день сижу за компом, но впредь постараюсь писать у вас на сайте почаще. С уважением Валерия.


Классный ник!   :Grin:  Только на него и "клюнула", чтобы посмотреть сообщение ...Привет, тёзка!

Ин-ку - замечательный портал для творческих людей любых направлений. Тут интересного, полезного, "вкусного" не просто очень много, а ..... утонуть можно. Но есть свои правила. Форум создан прежде всего для общения, поэтому чтобы активироваться, надо набрать как минимум 30 информативных сообщений и набрать "стаж пребывания" как минимум 30 дней.

Заходите в открытые разделы, темы, знакомьтесь, делитесь материалом (много есть тем именно для новичков в каждом разделе форума) и двери откроются!

----------


## trubeka

Всем привет!
Я живу на две страны - Украину и Россию.
Но Украина как-то ближе, прошу россиян не обижаться!

----------


## надежда 1973

всем привет!!!!!!!!! Россия -Белгородская обл. АЛЕКСЕЕВКА

----------


## Солнечный Светик

Добрий вечир))))) Я с Украины Кировоградская область город Александрия

----------


## Татиана 65

Ивановская область, город Шуя.

----------


## МаринаК

Марина. Россия,город Кириллов

----------


## Елена прикрастная

Украина Александрия)

----------


## Калифорния

Всем привет. Дарья Омск

----------


## ириНННчик990

Россия Калуга

----------


## Karkuscha

брянская область

----------


## Шелковница

Ленинградская область

----------


## Виктория1509

Всем здравствуйте! Меня звать Виктория. Украина, город Черкассы

----------


## оксана забродина

Привет! меня зовут  Оксана.Татарстан.

----------


## Ташкевич

Привет! меня зовут Наталья. Украина .Володарка

----------


## Надинкин

Россия-Иркутск

----------


## Рыжае Счастье

Россия -Тюмень-Заводоуковск!)

----------


## Olgazve

Ольга ,Костромская область

----------


## NGregory

Всем привет! Меня зовут Анастасия. Россия, Краснодарский край

----------


## olio

Всем привет. Меня зовут Лена.Россия Брянская обл

----------


## dnz 52

Украина, Киев

----------


## Anelka

Всем привет с Уральских гор!!!  :Derisive:

----------


## людмила евгеньевна

Приветствует Астрахань!

----------


## гуша

привет из родникового края-Удмуртии!

----------


## Ritulya993

Еще одна Сибирячка - это я. Наш Байкал действительно заряжает энергией, поэтому у нас супер талантливые ведущие, музыканты, а главное, ЛЮДИ хорошие!!!

----------


## Vaslen

Доброго времени суток! Вас приветствует Ростовская область!

----------


## Инкина Таня

Добрый вечер! Я Татьяна, Россия, Брянская область

----------


## semdyanova

Россия.Оренбургская обл,г.Бузулук

----------


## Aniutka

Россия- Воронеж

----------


## Milan

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Людмила. Я из Перми.

----------


## барбося

Сибирь Тобольск!

----------


## Ivica

Привет из солнечного Крыма!

----------


## matilda pititeikina

Здравствуйте все!!! Меня зовут Лариса. Я из Приморья, город Артём.

----------


## Галина28

Привет!Меня зовут Галина.Я из Украины,г.Белая Церковь.

----------


## Галина28

Украина,Белая Церковь.

----------


## БуКатерина

Россия, Лен. область.

----------


## татьен

Россия -Липецк

----------


## Dan San

Россия - Железногорск-Илимский (Иркутская область)

----------


## Sothiss

Здравствуйте! Я из Украины, Киевская область, пгт Згуровка

----------


## Сергей34

Доброй ночи. Россия, город-герой Волгоград)))

----------


## matilda pititeikina

Всё та же, Лариса. Всё так же с вами, и от вас НИКУДА.

----------


## Businka 2

Привет из Украины - Кировоград!

----------


## Dashulka993

Всем привет) Я - Дарья)))Ростовская обл., Каменск-Шахтинский)

----------


## a-talant

Привет! Я из Екатеринбурга.

----------


## svetlana_50

Россия, Челябинская область.

----------


## anna2280

Всем привет! Украина-Одесса!!!

----------


## тихо

ВСЕМ ,ВСЕМ,ВСЕМ! ПРИВЕТ , ПОКЛОН .....И ПРОЧИЕ РЕВЕРАНСЫ!   ИЗ СИБИРИ МЫ! ТОМСКАЯ ОБЛАСТЬ- РАЙЦЕНТР КАРГАСОК!)

----------


## Ронина Татьяна

Краснодарский край, Тихорецкий район

----------


## Олям

Привет всем! Я из Белоруссии. Давно сюда не заходила, а сейчас времени больше, так что: да здравствует лето!

----------


## Рыжулькина

Всем привет! :Smile3:  Я из России, Челябинская область, г.Снежинск! :Yahoo:

----------


## ильясова

Всем привет! Россия Татарстан  г. Набережные Челны !!! :Grin:

----------


## ЕЛЕНА_КАРПЕНКО67

СПАСИБО ЗА ТО, ЧТО ПРИНЯЛИ В СВОЮ ДРУЖНУЮ СЕМЬЮ!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ВСЕМ ПРИВЕТ .

----------


## Праздник в Томске

Всем привет!!! Томск тоже присоединяется к вам!!!  :Yahoo:

----------


## Kley

> Томск тоже присоединяется к вам!!!


А Томск уже давно присоединился!!!! :Ok:  Приветствую земляков!!!

----------


## Праздник в Томске

:Yahoo:

----------


## Паламарчук

Приветствую всех и каждого из города Подольска, Моск.обл.!   


> По умолчанию

----------


## Люшонок

Здрасте всемммм :Smile3:  Республика Коми...с.Усть-Цильма !!!!

----------


## luida

Здравствуйте! Я из Украины, Полтава.

----------


## lilik0303

Россия - Ростов - на - Дону :Yahoo:

----------


## Саша Саша

Привет из Перми! :Ok:

----------


## Anelka

:Derisive:  Привет С челябинской области!!!!

----------


## Аннаколтунова

Какая  обширная  география!   А  вот  из    благодатного  Крыма я, наверное,  первая  подаю   свой  голос.   Севастопольский,  черноморский  всем  привет!     Дорогие   форумчане,  отдыхайте  летом, напитывайтесь  солнышком!  Не  успеем  оглянуться -  уже  новый  учебный  год   на  носу!    С ним  придут   новые     проблемы,    новые   задачи.    А  это  значит,    что  появятся  и новые  мысли, идеи, дела.     Как  хорошо,  что  жизнь  не  стоит  на  одном   месте! Анна Колтунова.

----------


## Дождик Мария

Мои теплые рукопожатия и приветы форумчанам из Заполярного Нарьян-Мара :-)! Усть-Цилёмам особенный ;-)

----------


## TAMARCHO

Здравствуйте, форумчане!!! Вам привет с Севера! Архангельская область, Плесецк!

----------


## o-madam

Здравствуйте, форумчане. Всем привет сибирский из ИРКУТСКА!!!

----------


## К.Т.В.

Привет всем из Омска!!!

----------


## gala-67

Всем привет из Костромы!

----------


## Доня

Здравствуйте! А я с Урала, с. Кардаилово

----------


## Siren15

*Здравствуйте, колеги!!!* Я с Украины, Хмельницкая область

----------


## Юлия Калашникова

Здравствуйте, я из Самары.

----------


## Sемицветик

Всем ПРИВЕТ!!!! Я из Рязани. :Vishenka 34:

----------


## GhTa

Россия, г.Череповец Вологодской обл.

----------


## Ириненок

Здравствуйте всем! ХМАО-Югра г.Белоярский

----------


## Татиана 65

Здравствуйте! Я из ситцевого края- Ивановская область, г. Шуя

----------


## schunja08

Летний привет из Сыктывкара,Республика Коми!!!

----------


## Шлёпка

Машу ручкой из Красноярска!

----------


## ylaza

Привет всем из Липецка!!!!! :Grin:

----------


## Фан

Россия Свердловская обл.

----------


## Карина 21

Карина. Украина, Одесса.

----------


## юляшникс

Всем привет)) Юлия, Екатеринбург, Россия))

----------


## Alexander_

Всем привет!!! Александр, Россия-Омск :Yahoo:

----------


## Nati241275

Россия Калужская обл г.Калуга

----------


## Надежда 48

Россия Липецк

----------


## Talesya

Привет всем! 
Россия, Калининград

----------


## Наташ@

Всем доброго дня, Украина, Донецк

----------


## Grok55

РФ, Смоленская обл., п.Озерный

----------


## Микеланджело

Россия - новый уренгой

----------


## Helena Il

Здравствуйте! Россия, Сибирь, Омск)))) Режиссер, ведущая, художник, вокалистка и просто хороший человек)))))

----------


## Сашуля Денискина

Всем привет! Россия, Липецк.

----------


## NataShar

Привет!

Наталья, Россия, СПб)))

----------


## kuznechik26

Привет! Таня, Ставрополь, Россия.

----------


## Галина Григ

Привет из Астрахани! Очень хороший город!

----------


## semsa

Привет всем
Остров Сахалин это ещё не край света.

----------


## АЛЕКСАНДР ВЛАДИМИРОВИЧ

Пламенный привет всем из Сальских степей! :Victory:

----------


## Shugek

Ярославль

----------


## Паша Сницарь-Лысяков

_Украина, Винница_

----------


## незабудка 2009

И саратов с вами!!!

----------


## Елена Романюк

Привет, всем!!! Я из Ростова-на-Дону!!! Музрук!!!

----------


## Елена Романюк

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

Своего опыта много, а у вас его еще больше!!! Я Женщина, Мама, музрук и подруга. Последнее время я "тормоз" без друга. Если пишу вам "СПАСИТЕ!!! СОС!!!ХЕЛП!!!" А то сил больше нет!!!(Это маленький экспромт) :Yes4: 

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------


## drozdy

Всем привет пламенный! Будем знакомиться! 
Занимаюсь организацией праздников в Минске. представляю Творческую Мастерскую "Дрозды". Зовут меня Олеся. 
Постараюсь не потеряться на форуме. Надеюсь на взаимовыгодный обмен информацией! Будем дружить!!!

----------


## Елена Романюк

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------


## Елена Романюк

Здравствуй, Олеся, рада с тобой познакомиться! :Tender:  Меня зовут, Елена, я из Ростова-на-Дону. Я новичок на форуме, работаю сейчас в детском саду музруком и хореографом (это дополнительная услуга). По профессии воспитатель-музыкальный руководитель . Квалификация- дошкольное образование! Но в душе и на практике я аниматор, массовик затейник, начинающий тамада (пока  для друзей в виде подарка от себя). Провожу дни рождения, организовываю для детей интерактивные праздники и сочиняю потихонечку свои стихи и пишу себе сценарии к утренникам. Люблю петь, плясать, играть и веселить и развлекать! Давай дружить и помогать , я скоро научусь отправлять видео своих утренников, детские песни  и тогда будет проще делиться опытом. Ты уже знаешь как это делать?!

----------


## Елена Романюк

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

 


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------


## Елена Романюк

> _Украина, Винница_




**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

 Недавно в Испании выступали  на фестивале взрослые и детские коллективы из разных стран. Как красиво пел один парень на украинском языке... я даже прослезилась от удовольствия . Мурашки побежали по всему телу от его прекрасного профессионального  голоса. Всех слов не поняла, к сожалению. Он представлял на этом фестивале УКРАИНУ!!! Браво парню можно сказать! Все танцы были- высший класс!!! Жаль я пропустила и  не видела выступление наших казачков, надеюсь они тоже были хороши!!! Но это здорово, когда можно жить в согласии, мире, дружбе! Не важно кто ты по национальности, важно какой ты человек! 

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------


## Титова Наталья

Россия. Кемеровская обл. г. Новокузнецк

----------


## Менгечаур

Россия - Новосибирск

----------


## Ксю19

ЯНАО - Пангоды! я здесь уже была но из-зи проблем с компомом пропала на долго!

----------


## Фатимуша

Всем привет!Огромный приветище!!! Очень рада,что попала сюда! Опыт в сфере проведения свадеб невелик,но зато опыт работы в культуре огромный! И сценарии составляла,и мероприятия вела,вплоть до городских! И все это за оклад! Теперь я ИП с февраля месяца!И я счастлива! Ах,да! Я из Верхнеуральска,челябинская область,Россия!

----------


## VerVolk

Всем доброго дня! Я - Вера, начинающий организатор детских праздников. Набрела я на сей замечательнейший ресурс совершенно случайно - рыская по просторам сети в поисках информации, которой мне, увы, очень не хватает..Дело в том, что начальник принял меня на должность event-менеджера нисколько не смущаясь полным отсутствием у меня опыта. А мне уж очень специфика работы по душе пришлась, но вот чувство собственной "чайниковости" - дико напрягает. Я, как могу, стараюсь заполнить "пробелы". И очень рада, что неисповедимые пути всезнающего Гугла привели меня сюда. =)

----------


## kapitoshka3

Здравствуйте! Я из Луганска(Украина)

----------


## Александра Токарева

Здравствуйте! Я представитель свердловской области! Занимаюсь музыкой. Провожу мероприятия для детей и взрослых.

----------


## paradise

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Татьяна. По образованию я-режиссер массовых праздников с большим стажем работы в ДК. Последние годы работала в Центре доп. образования детей педагогом УО театральных миниатюр. Имею большой опыт  в проведении корпоративных мероприятий, юбилеев, детских праздников. Проведением свадеб занимаюсь последние 4 года, когда открыла ИП (агентство праздников ). Есть чем поделиться с коллегами и сама постоянно стремлюсь к новому. А сайт ин-ку - настоящий кладезь талантов творческих и интересных людей.

----------


## Alla+

Всем здравствуйте!
Два с половиной года назад зарегистрировалась, да так до сих пор как-то не сложилось побродить по просторам форума. Надеюсь, в этот раз получится. Буду рада новым знакомствам, продуктивному обмену идеями и просто милому общению...

----------


## irishka)))

Здравствуйте, меня зовут Ирина! я из Кирова, работаю преподавателем в музыкальной школе!!! Бескрайние просторы интернета завели на ваш сайт в поисках нот и материалов для работы)))) И вот складывается ощущение, что меня теперь от вас "За уши не оттащить" !!! Так все  интересно!!!

----------


## dasha+

Всем привет! Я - Даша, Украина, Запорожье!

----------


## ОльгаРомашка

:Blush2:   Здравствуйте! А я - Ольга, просто Ольга! Люблю полевые цветы, потому и назвалась Ромашкой!!! Бездарь. Подмосковье!

----------


## ***Маруся***

Всем привет! Меня зовут Марина. Проведение праздников - это мое увлечение. Живу в Пушкинских горах (Псковская область).

----------


## pe103400

Здравствуйте. Россия-Москва(Подольск)

----------


## Marishk@

Здравствуйте!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Россия - Москва!!!

----------


## оксана2009

здравствуйте меня зовут оксана !мне очень хвалили ваш сайт .но я что -то не могу сообразить .куда не сунусь то карты кредитные юто знакомства юа где творчество?подскажите пожалуйста

----------


## Катя Я

Здравствуйте. Меня зовут Катерина. Я из Беларуси. По образованию я режиссер праздников, работаю худ. руководителем ДК уже 10 лет. Последние 3 года я работаю аниматором. Совместно с напарницей оргнаизовали студию детских праздников и радуем малышей.

----------


## Geshka

Здравствуйте. Меня зовут Евгения. Я из Краснодара. Юг России. Режиссёр праздников. Веду праздники 17 лет 9 месяцев. Уже большая. Очень хочу "быть своей" на этом форуме. Надеюсь, что смогу.

----------


## nadinocka

Здравствуйте!Меня зовут Надежда.Я из Архангельской области.Учитель математики и информатики,иногда подрабатываю на юбилеях и свадьбах!Получается сочинять кое-что самой!Ваш сайт - просто большая находка для меня.

----------


## лилишка

ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ, МЕНЯ ЗОВУТ ЛИЛЯ, МНЕ НРАВИТСЯ ПРОВОДИТЬ РАЗЛИЧНЫЕ МЕРОПРИЯТИЯ, А ВООБЩЕ РАБОТАЮ УЧИТЕЛЕМ АНГЛИЙСКОГО И НЕМЕЦКОГО, ТАКЖЕ ЯВЛЯЮСЬ ИП "ДОП ЗАНЯТИЯ АНГЛИЙСКОГО", А ТЕПЕРЬ ВОТ ДОБАВИЛА В СВОЮ ИПЭШКУ ПРОВЕДЕНИЕ ПРАЗДНИКОВ! ЗАШЛА НА ЭТОТ САЙТ И ОБАЛДЕЛА, ТУТ СТОЛЬКО ВСЕГО ИНТЕРЕСНОГО, УЖЕ КОЕ-ЧТО ПРИОБРЕЛА У МАРИНЫ МОРОЗОВОЙ И КАТИ СТЕПАНОВОЙ! И ЕЩЁ ХОЧУ МНОГО МНОГО ВСЕГО У РАЗНЫХ АВТОРОВ, И САМОЕ ГЛАВНОЕ ХОЧЕТСЯ ПОДРУЖИТЬСЯ  С ПОХОЖИМИ ПО ДУХУ ЛЮДЬМИ, А ТО ОДНОЙ СКУЧНО В СВОЕЙ КАШЕ ВАРИТЬСЯ!!!

----------


## PolSvetlana

Здравствуйте, я Светлана из Санкт-Петербурга, Россия. Работаю воспитателем на группе раннего развития. :Vishenka 34:

----------


## Evelin

Хочется пожелать всем участникам форума хорошего настроения и радости от общения с друзьями-коллегами! Меня зовут Елена. Я из г.Луганска, Украина. Вместе с подругой проводим всевозможные детские и взрослые праздники уже 11 лет. О форуме недавно рассказала знакомая. И это действительно очень полезный и интересный форум для всех, кто связан с организацией праздников. Попробую стать активным участником форума, и не только получать информацию, но и делиться собственными наработками. :Meeting:

----------


## irettaspb

Из Петербурга с любовью!

----------


## Li0na

Украина   Северодонецк))) :Tender:

----------


## glasha

Елена, Белгородская обл. г. Алексеевка, Россия. Ведущая праздников.

----------


## Мурава

Привет всем! Я - Ольга-Мурава. Я по специальности медик, поэтому все началось именно с профессиональных корпоративчиков для родного коллектива. Сейчас веду восточные танцы и провожу праздники для детей в ТОСе (это на общественных началах).

----------


## Маринка Кисенко

Всем привет, меня зовут Марина, я из Полтавской обл.,Украина. Недавно нашла этот форум, потихоньку осваиваюсь :Smile3:

----------


## Tania-112a

Всех приветствую!!! Меня зовут Таня я из Екатеринбурга! Рада знакомству с форумом

----------


## Ольгаптаха

Всем привет, Россия, Омск!

----------


## Ольга Яцухно

Привет всем! Я- Оленька Яцухно.... занимаюсь организацией праздников. Ларчик Амурский - (мы работаем вместе) подсказала мне о сайте. И вот я здесь)))  Россия. Дальний Восток.  Амурская область. Благовещенск.

----------


## Flower Tenderness

Россия, Иркутская область, Иркутск  :Animals 024:

----------


## Люсия20

Рада приветствовать ВАС всех!!! Я с Одессы, Украина. 
Мое хобби - приносить радость всем, кто меня окружает... 
Очень рада, что нашла вас, и этот форум. Жаль только что мало времени для того, что б общаться с вами. т.к. маленький ребенок. Но буду по возможности заходить, и общаться. 
Здесь уж очень много всего интересного...

----------


## Anelka

Всем привет с Урала!!! :069:

----------


## Светик-Зайчик

Россия - Советская Гавань

----------


## Катерина7

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Екатерина. Я из Украины, Киевская область.

----------


## Andrey82

Всем привет!!! я Андрей..Вы меня конешно простите... но я то не очень по форуме разбераюсь..Ничего не могу понять...

----------


## Andrey82

Я из Украины Волынской области.Работаю в ДНЗ....

----------


## Milahca

> Россия, Иркутская область, Иркутск


Приветствую земляков...

----------


## Milahca

Вот наш маленький городок Саянск.. Весь в зелени и белоснежном снегу....http://www.pribaikal.ru/uploads/pics...sk_v_ijule.jpg http://www.pribaikal.ru/uploads/pics...a_IMG_7546.jpg http://foto.irkutsk.ru/photo/58/2289/klip_3.jpg

----------


## Евгений Александрович

РОССИЯ, ВЕЛИКИЙ НОВГОРОД!

----------


## Анеле 71

Орск.Оренбургская обл

----------


## Звончик

Всем доброго времени суток!=) я из Новосибирска, Россия!)

----------


## Змелесть

Всем привет! Я из Иваново-города невест, Россия.

----------


## черенок ольга гавриловна

Я из России город Москва Очень хочется общаться с музыкальными работниками детских садов

----------


## Marimal

Доброго времени суток! Я из России город Воронеж, а точнее Воронежская область!

----------


## Pakhlova_Vika

Всем привет я из города Томска

----------


## Василисса

Здравствуйте! Орловская область, г.Малоархангельск. Город - по названию, численность населения около 4 тысяч.

----------


## Елена Галкова

Аша. Челябинская область. И в то жен время, если посмотреть на карту, станет понятно, что наш район как бы окружен Башкирией. У меня из окна Башкирию видно. Потому и традиции перемешаны, и браки смешаные, да и я сама с удовольствием выезжаю на работу в Башкирию. Можно сказать, полюбили мы друг друга!

----------


## Elenamelkozerova

Меня зовут Елена. Я живу в г.Новосибирске. Очень хотелось бы найти новых друзей, пообщаться с коллегами. Работаю с детьми уже 25 лет. Пишите в личку. Буду рада.

----------


## Татьяна Лиманская

Украина - Винница

----------


## НИрина

Россия- Новосибирск)))

----------


## Мурава

Россия - Волгоград!!!

----------


## ОльгаРомашка

Россия-Можайск!!! Рядом Бородино! 
Помните?:
- Скажи-ка, дядя, ведь не даром
Москва, спаленная пожаром,
Французу отдана?
Ведь были ж схватки боевые,
Да, говорят, еще какие!
Недаром помнит вся Россия
Про день Бородина!

Вот в 12км от этого красивого места!!!

----------


## DAV_1973

Беларусь - Лунинец! ))

----------


## чайка100

Я из Карелии, есть такой город-Питкяранта, что означает- длинный берег, работаю в детском саду музыкальным руководителем, город маленький, общения не хватает по работе, но выезжаю на интересные курсы или семинары в Санкт-Петербург или Петрозаводск. Надеюсь найду для себя интересные темы и поделюсь чем могу.

----------


## Екатерина0708

Доброго времени суток! Живу в Украине, в городе Сумы

----------


## Светлана и Компания

Казахстан, Уральск

----------


## Никё

Россия - город с мужским именем Владимир :)

----------


## Нинель72

Живу в Подмосковье. Рада приветствовать всех. Надеюсь на сотрудничество.

----------


## Юлия*Радость*

Привет всем! Россия, Оренбургская область

----------


## DjDelmi

Ку-ку ! И я тут ! Россия - Калининград ! :Yahoo:

----------


## serj74m

привет я из Молдовы с.Будей

----------


## Alenkaaaa

Всем привет из Санкт-Петербурга!

----------


## наталия 69

Актау!

----------


## anna1983

Россия  - Радужный

----------


## Хохлушечка

Украина-Харьков

----------


## марина морская

11.09.2013
Марина морская.
новичок.
регистрация;11.09.2013.
адрес:Краснодарский край.

----------


## БАБУШКА БЭТМЭН

Москва (ХИМКИ)

----------


## galina.schermer

Всем ПРИВЕТ! Меня зовут Галина ,  Германия!

----------


## Лариса Валериевна

Украина, Мариуполь.

----------


## Tashik

Россия, Москва

----------


## action-box@mail.ru

Россия, Москва.
Родилась в Благовещенске, училась во Владивостоке, жила в хабаровске, новосибирске и ПИТЕРЕ)) Но Москва-она как-то затягивает в себя своими резиновыми формами, насыщая быт суетой и постоянным движением вперед.
action-box.ru
А все начиналось совсем просто!

----------


## irysia

Привет я тоже с Украины!!!

----------


## irysia

Меня зовут Ирина я с Украины город Нетешин, Хмельницкая обл.

----------


## Мария Проскурякова

Здравствуйте! Я из г.Тамбова,центр России. Новичок.  Помогите.пожалуйста выложить материалы сценариев.

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Здравствуйте! Я из г.Тамбова,центр России. Новичок.  Помогите.пожалуйста выложить материалы сценариев.


Здравствуйте, Мария! Приветствую нового жителя нашего уютного дома IN-KU!  :Tender: 

 Мария, уточните свою профессию, пожалуйста. В какой раздел форума Вы хотели бы выложить сценарии? Здесь у нас присутствуют ведущие свадеб и праздников, учителя школ, воспитатели детских садов, физруки, музруки и т.д. И у каждого - свой форум, свои темы. 

Общий список разделов и форумов (главная страница) здесь: http://forum.in-ku.com/index.php

Например, для музыкальных руководителей детских садов есть целый раздел для новичков, где можно не только выложить свой материал, но и пообщаться с коллегами, получить ответы на часто задаваемые вопросы:  http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=407

----------


## гала80

Привет всем! Я из Украины, Харьков.

----------


## Оля Алешина

Всем доброго здоровья! 
Я - музыкальный руководитель, стаж работы - 9 лет

----------


## Nastya1991

Украина - Бердичев

----------


## Фрося

ПРивет!

----------


## даника

Девчонки! всем привет! Я -Елена из Зеленогорска, Красноярский край! пришла на форум случайно! но здесь и сегодня я уже не случайный человек! потому что уже побывала на встрече "Байкалия"!!!
УУУУрра! надеюсь, что здесь останусь навсегда!!!

----------


## Яначка

Россия-Пермь

----------


## eLviria

Лянтор Сургутский район.

----------


## zavedka

Я из Белоруссии, небольшой, но очень красивый город Речица

----------


## Slipzzzz

Россия, Приморский край, Лучегорск

----------


## Atashka

г. Малин. Житомирская обл.

----------


## Тюпа

Всем привет! Я из  Москвы. Будем знакомы.

----------


## Studio Feniks

Я из Одессы, Украина.

----------


## Первухин

Украина, Донецкая область, город-курорт Славянск. Всем привет))

----------


## Juliya2013

Здравствуйте. Я из Краснодарского края. Новичок. Помогите пожалуйста с пед.опытом на аттестацию :Tu:  :Tender:

----------


## Milahca

Как приятно тебя здесь видеть... Да ты не случайный человечек... И с нами на долго... Можно сказать НА ВСЕГДА!

----------


## Фея Доброфеева

Добрый день! Лана - Рязань

----------


## ЕленаНик

Россия, Волгоградская область, Суровикино

----------


## katyachayka

Всем привет!!!!!!!!!!я очень рада,что узнала о существовании этого форума.Я из Узбекистана,города Зарафшана.

----------


## katyachayka

Привет.А я в Славянске прожила целых пять лет,но сейчас вернулась на свою родину.Но у вас очень красиво!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Lenylya

Добрый вечер! С праздником всех уважаемые коллеги. Мира, добра, здоровья, преданных воспитанников и конечно же творчества. Захожу на форум каждый день, всё очень нравится, единственное не очень хорошо владею компьютером. Но думаю. что всё же овладею и будет многое понятно.

----------


## Диковина

Татьяна-Вологодская область, п. Шексна

----------


## Евника

Евника. Ростов-на-Дону.

----------


## Dee sea

Всем доброго времени суток! Я новичок на этом форуме. Я из г.Тольятти Самарская обл. Надеюсь, что мне понравится здесь и я буду чем - то полезна другим!

----------


## Танечик

Доброго времени суток всем. Россия - г. Киров

----------


## Счатливая

Россия Тамбовская область. г. Моршанск

----------


## иллюзия реальности

Россия - Россошь ))

----------


## Elena AzArt

Доброго здравия!
Россия - Воронеж.
Начинала со свадебной тамады еще в институте. Теперь за плечами большой опыт проведения тематических праздников, свадебных программ, детской анимации, сценарных промоушен акций и всякого рода праздников для детей и взрослых.
Есть очень много наработок и готовых программ.

----------


## Vestochka

Город-курорт Ессентуки!  Желаю всем счастья!

----------


## иллюзия реальности

землячка можно сказать))))) :Smile3:

----------


## VanDerMade

Россия, Алтайский край

----------


## Элисс

Россия Ростов-на-Дону :Ok:

----------


## Svetulya1980

Привет! Я из Украины, город Белая Церковь

----------


## Христ-Мария

Смоленская область.

----------


## bree80

Латвия тута :)

----------


## VanDerMade

А как проголосовать? Или эта функция тоже через 30 дней? :Blush2:

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> А как проголосовать? Или эта функция тоже через 30 дней?


Ирина, голосовать можно сразу, без испытательного срока!  :Yes4: 

Я голосовала уже больше трёх лет назад, но постараюсь вспомнить. Там в таблице, напротив каждой страны, в конце строки, должна быть пустая клеточка. Вы туда нажимаете (там появится галочка). 

Т.к. это опрос с выбором нескольких вариантов ответа, значит, при необходимости можно нажимать несколько клеток. Например, у человека двойное гражданство. 

Затем, после отметок в клетках, где-то внизу под таблицей (вроде справа) должна быть кнопка подтверждения. После нажатия на неё опрос примет вот такую форму, как у меня сейчас (увеличьте, чтобы рассмотреть):

[IMG]http://*********net/3926821m.jpg[/IMG]
P.S.: Точно знаю, что голосовать можно только один раз, потом уже Вы не сможете изменить результаты. Так что, не промахнитесь!  :Grin:  Удачи!

----------


## Капитан Флинт

Дамы и господа, я оказался на весьма странном форуме. Инструментов для голосования в опросе не наблюдается. Тему для представления отыскиваю второй день (раз уже представился - но не по адресу). В личном кабинете инструментов для установки аватара тоже нет. Прошу, просветите блондинку!

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Дамы и господа, я оказался на весьма странном форуме. Инструментов для голосования в опросе не наблюдается. Тему для представления отыскиваю второй день (раз уже представился - но не по адресу).


Павел, позвольте быть Вашим проводником на первых порах. :Grin:  Вы попали на ШИКАРНЫЙ и ОГРОМНЫЙ форум! Представляете его масштаб, если Вы сразу заблудились?!!! Так что, не спешите расставаться. Вас ждёт много увлекательного и интересного на необъятных просторах дома ИНКУ!  :Yes4: 
Насчёт голосования... Предыдущий мой пост прочитали? Не помог? Ничего страшного, со временем разберётесь... :Ok: 




> Тему для представления отыскиваю второй день (раз уже представился - но не по адресу).


Для этого нужно знать, к какому разделу форума Вы больше подходите. Вы правильно сделали, что отметились здесь! А дальше, ищите "своих" в списке форума на главной странице:
http://forum.in-ku.com/index.php

А можете не "париться", а сразу податься в ИН-КУ-батор для новичков под крылышко Татьяны Курочки. Она Вас и встретит, и приветит, и проводит до места назначения:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137135




> В личном кабинете инструментов для установки аватара тоже нет.


Есть-есть, посмотрите внимательно. Зайдите в свой "Кабинет", в левом столбике найдите строку "Изменить аватар" (я её на скриншоте красной полосой подчеркнула):

[IMG]http://*********net/3902301m.jpg[/IMG]

Нажмите на эту строку и загружайте аватар. Обратите внимание на требуемый размер. После того, как загрузите, зайдите в "Мой профиль" и убедитесь, что аватар у Вас отображается. Удачи! :Victory:

----------


## лия лика

Здравствуйте, дорогие форумчане! Несколько месяцев путешествую по форуму - это необъятный мир творчества! Я в восторге! Примите меня в свою семью? Я из Свердловской области, города Серова. Работаю во Дворце культуры специалистом отдела досуга.

----------


## aktania

вот я вернулась. надеюсь, приживусь теперь надолго. только вот пока не могу разобраться.  город Дубна, Россия, подмосковье

----------


## VanDerMade

> ...Там в таблице, напротив каждой страны, в конце строки, должна быть пустая клеточка. Вы туда нажимаете (там появится галочка)....


 :Grin:  Светлана, спасибо Вам, конечно, за ответ, но я не чайник))). Мой вопрос возник в связи с тем, что к меня почему-то открывается не ОПРОС, а РЕЗУЛЬТАТЫ, хоть я и не голосовала....

----------


## VanDerMade

> ...В личном кабинете инструментов для установки аватара тоже нет...


А вот здесь она как раз в Кабинете, в отличие от большинства знакомых мне форумных шаблонов, где аватар и подпись редактируются в ПРОФИЛЕ....
С опросом, да... странно))).

----------


## Tanja85

Я из Казахстана..Всем привет!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Светлана Еремеева

Россия-Екатеринбург

----------


## Капитан Флинт

Светлана, без проводника здесь действительно тяжеловато, так что с радостью принимаю предложение.
С аватаром, как видите, разобрался, с опросом - нет (высвечиваются "Результаты опроса" без окошек справа). Но это не главное.
Все же пара слов о себе. Сотрудник учреждения культуры. Автор нескольких детских программ пиратско-морской направленности (экс-преподаватель штурманских дисциплин ВМФ СССР). Участник Вторых Всемирных сказочных игр (г.Киров, 2013 г.) Исполнитель танца "Яблочко" (без элементов акробатики). Владею приемами вязки морских узлов и астроориентирования. Автор статей по теории занимательного физического эксперимента и детских сказок околодетективного содержания.
Где допустимо разместить ссылки и фото?

----------


## Ольга Ольга Ольга

Россия-Татарстан. Спасибо, что приняли в свой городок музыки.

----------


## Натали-наташа

Я музыкальный руководитель детского сада. Очень рада, что попала на форум, где непременно найду единомышленников. Буду разбираться и искать темку для муз. руководителей.
  Украина. Наташка.

----------


## Анна1971

Я воспитатель-логопед из детского сада в Левокумском районе Ставропольского края, рада что могу принять участие в форуме, Анна

----------


## Оля ля ля

вологодская область

----------


## Маритынова

Екатеринбург

----------


## Светлана Надолько

г.Уфа, Башкортостан.

----------


## KsenyLi

Привеееет всем творческим жителям этого форума! Меня зовут Оксана, я из Владимирской области, что в Центральной России))) У нас очень красивые места..Кто был здесь тот согласится со мной. Я руководитель вокально- эстрадного коллектива в местном ДК. Занимаюсь с детками от 5 лет. Не могу сказать что с проведением праздников не знакома, но и опыта у меня пока очень мало. Надеюсь в обществе суперведущих захочется расти вверх, вверх, и еще выше!  :Victory:

----------


## аньта

Добрый день. Меня зовут Аня. Я  из Запорожья (Украина). С интернетом на ВЫ, но в профессии  не новичок ,но ещё учусь -стаж 7 лет.Вот поступил заказ на НГ ночь и начала искать что и как. И слава Богу. Набрела на этот просто удивительный форум. Пока,правда ,ни чего не пойму, но то , что тут море интересных люди стало ясно с первых сообщений.
Так что принимайте в свою компанию.

----------


## svetik7svetik

приветствую Вас дорогие мои коллеги!меня зовут Светлана!Я из Ростовской области!В сфере развлекательной индустрии работаю около 10 лет! С удовольствием согласна сотрудничать!!!

----------


## Dinylia

Украина-Горловка :Meeting:

----------


## АленчикКулемчик

Россия-Уфа

----------


## Леди Чайка

Добрый вечер, день или ночь (выбирайте по вкусу)! Я - Лариса, друзья зовут Ларуся, мне так больше нравится. Родилась на Кубани, теперь волею случая живу в Москве. По характеру, эмоциям, мобильности сама себя называю "девушка - взрыв-пакет". Помните раньше на Новый год мальчишки делали бомбочки из марганца? А ещё я сама себе напоминаю сон моей мамочки перед моим рождением: "Полноводная река с широкими берегами, с прозрачною водой. И необыкновенной красоты плывущая по ней алая роза." Мамочка сразу поняла, что родится девочка. А теперь и у меня две прекрасные розы: Викуля и Томуля. Счастья всем, лада в семье и многая лета. Я С ВАМИ!!!

----------


## ИрихаК

Россия. Архангельская область.г. Онега

----------


## Свет142

Московская область, город Кашира

----------


## Александра здесь я)))

Украина , харьковская обл!!

----------


## Ирина-Ирочка

Россия, Краснодар

----------


## зулико

Зульфира, Бишкек, Кыргызстан

----------


## Ирина2224

Беларусь - Брест.

----------


## Snezhana-Holiday

Россия - Ульяновск

----------


## allegretta

ПРивет всем!!! я из Узбекистана!!! города ТАшкент

----------


## gha

[QUOTE=allegretta;4737501]ПРивет всем!!! я из Узбекистана!!! города ТАшкент

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Елена, я из Хабаровска!

----------


## dzhulietta

Добрый вечер) Меня зовут Юля. Я из г. Раменское (Московская область)

----------


## ran_2000

добрый день!я Вадим из города Балашиха.

----------


## Марина!

Здравствуйте, я Марина, Россия- Ростов-на-Дону.

----------


## racetchica

Россия - г. Знаменск Астраханской области

----------


## DeLavar

Здравствуйте, я Сергей из Великого Новгорода!

----------


## ElenaSerebro

Всем огромный привет из России - г.Чебоксары (именно тот город, где водятся Чебурашки и чебуреки;))))

----------


## Artgrad

ОТКУДА-ОТ ВЕРБЛЮДА

----------


## Lenylya

Здравствуйте.Ура! Прошли осенние праздники и очень удачно.

----------


## biv2804

Россия - Волгоград

----------


## Ольга Петрухина

Добрый всем вечер! Привет с берегов Волги от древнего города Юрьевца!

----------


## lavprof

Всем привет! Казахстан, Костанай)))

----------


## inneccka

Добрый вечер! Я Инна из Украины.

----------


## Атаська2

Добрый вечер. Наталия, Северодвинск

----------


## опал1

г.Нягань ХМАО

----------


## aljonka 2013

А я маленькая шоколадка из Белорусии.

----------


## ЛЯЛЯКИ

> Привет всем
> Остров Сахалин это ещё не край света.


Привет всем! Привет Сахалин - соседушка - мы Ванино!!!

----------


## Ольга Баторшина

Россия Татарстан Нижнекамск

----------


## yub-yum

Россия - Белгород!!! :Smile3:

----------


## Люба-Сибирячка

Всем привет :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  Я из России - Новосибирск :Yes4:

----------


## natacha3

Россия - Санкт-Петербург

----------


## Воспитвтель

Г.Тамбов МБДОУ №68 "ЯБЛОНЬКА" Татьяна Валерьевна

----------


## Margarita_2013

Приветствую всех творческих и одаренных! Меня зовут Маргарита, очень люблю рисовать, я вообще из Крыма(г.Феодосия, но Сейчас нахожусь на Буковеле(с. Паляница)!!!!!

----------


## Ekaterin

Забайкалье! Рада знакомству с творческими людьми!

----------


## МаринаК

Всем привет! Я Марина из Кириллова, Вологодской области...Рада быть с вами!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

----------


## Егения Каменская

я из Нижегородской области, Россия

----------


## Егения Каменская

мне очень радостно находиться с вами!

----------


## mc ka4an

Всем привет)Украина-Днепропетровск..

----------


## Свято с Наталкою

Украина, Северодонецк  :Yahoo:

----------


## Нат"

Кабардино-Балкария. Всем привет!

----------


## Тото

Москва. Здравствуйте! :Ok:

----------


## olyana35

Украина-Винницкая обл.г.Гнивань.Всем привет!!!!

----------


## Светлана3010

Курганская область- город Шумиха!

----------


## Маргарита Шолох

Кременчуг

----------


## egorka

Россия- Чебоксары

----------


## Caty

Тверская область, г. Западная Двина

----------


## KATARSIS

Санкт - Петербург

----------


## Отрадная

Россия, г. Ишим

----------


## IZABELLA91

Всем привет!!! Меня зовут Изабелла, я из Беларуси г. Гродно. Работаю рук. физвоспитания в детском саду. Ваш сайт мне подсказала коллега, за это ей огромное спасибо)

----------


## ATLANTIS

Привет всем...я из Германии - Бавария...

----------


## mochalova19

Всем дружеский привет!Я из глубинки Россия-Котельнич.

----------


## оксана 1974

Добрый вечер) Я с севера России. Архангельская область... Ник и Имя- идентичны). Работаю в ДЮЦ.

----------


## ОЛЬГА-ПОЗИТИФФФЧИК

Всем  привет!Я  из  г.ДИМИТРОВГРАДА,

----------


## Арина Алексеева

Привет! Я из Республики Саха "Якутия" город Якутск

----------


## монастырская

Добрый вечер, коллеги. Я из Самары!!!!!

----------


## КиТ,который КоТ

Россия , Десногорск (Смоленская Обл.)

----------


## kamuniak

саратов-мой город!!

----------


## Николай Войченко

Россия, Московская обл.

----------


## irina51

Всем доброй ночи! Меня зовут Ирина! И я из города Мурманска!

----------


## galaxis

германия -бавария , рада быть с вами

----------


## annuschka

> бавария  рада быть с вами


и от рейнланд-пфальца вам привет! Добро пожаловать в тему для общения http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=354

----------


## Мармуза

Всем привет! Меня зовут Елена. Живу в Украине в городе Мариуполе.

----------


## КатеринаZ

Украина Днепропетровск

----------


## Татьяна Бронзенко

Украина - Нежин

----------


## malek

Здравствуйте! С Вами ЮФО, солнечный город Краснодар!!!

----------


## Олеся Гейль

ой .... а шо так с Казахстана мало..... не просвещаются сородичи...... ..  вот тут тема - Важно! Зайти отметиться - познакомиться..... отмечаюсь: Олеся Гейль (в переводе моя фамилия переводиться как святошка, я действительно почти святая .... ах-хаааааа) с великого Казахстана..........

----------


## Евгения Гостева

Всем привет!Я из Красноярского края, с. Богучаны..

----------


## Ижевчанка

Здравствуйте форумчане! Я из Ижевска (Удмуртская Республика)

----------


## Creating stars

Здравствуйте!)) Я из Екатеринбурга!

----------


## annapenko

Здравствуйте всем! Я из Омска.

----------


## Майкл Сергеевич

Здравствуйте коллеги, форумчане!  Я из Анапы! Буду рад знакомству.

----------


## МИЛА ВЕРНАЯ

Я из России,Ростов-на-Дону,привет!

----------


## ICDora

Приветы всем. Россия. Воронеж.

----------


## bratjhon

Кировская область (ВЯТКА), пгт Лебяжье. Привет всем!!! :Grin:

----------


## olgamuz10

Россия-Мурманская обл.

----------


## Asik-Asik

Здравствуйте! Я из России-Владимирская обл. ЗАТО г.Радужный.

----------


## kamar_kamar

Я из Воронежа. Начинаю только. Буду рад новым знакомствам и советам опытных людей.

----------


## Jul SH

Здравствуйте, я из Иркутска

----------


## Ирина Бромзе

Германия - Хельмштедт, это место жительства сегодня. А приехала я из Минска, Белоруссия. Привет всем! С уважением, Ирина Бромзе

----------


## тонятася

А я из Архангельской области, г.Котлас

----------


## Елентто4ка

Россия - Смоленская область.

----------


## Свет-ланка

к вам присоединился г.Киров Всем здравствуйте!

----------


## Татьяна Бронзенко

Нежин (Украина)

----------


## ГАЛИНА Кураж

Россия -  Самара - Всем ДОБРА!

----------


## Лада-Т

Рамешки - Тверская область, Россия

----------


## юлия83

из россии

----------


## кармеліта

Україна - Тернопіль

----------


## Максима

Добрый день! Я из Арьи,Нижегородская область. Вплотную занимаюсь аэродизайном,но иногда провожу юбилеи и свадьбы! С помощью Вас черпаю постоянно что то новое! Спасибо!!! :Grin:

----------


## НаТусёнок

Я из Рязани! Потомок массовика-затейника и ведущей советских новогодних ёлок!

----------


## натэл

город Киров, Кировская область

----------


## Tunia

Россия - Ростов-на-Дону приветствует Вас!!!

----------


## LEN@k

Россия -  г. Саратов!!! :Smile3:

----------


## nla

Всем привет, меня зовут Луиза из Тольятти, Россия, Самарская область

----------


## Марина тамада

Всем привет! Я Марина из Алтайского края, Россия.

----------


## 89106302590

Город Рязань. Меня зовут Лариса. Я как и Вы все люблю создавать людям праздник и настроение. Делиться своими знаниями и черпать что то новое. Я очень рада что присоединилась к Вам.

----------


## Кучеряшка

Я,Валентина,тамада и певица. Есть за плечами хороший опыт,но тем не менее сколько занимаюсь своим любимым делом ,столько и учусь.Надеюсь приобрести здесь единомышленников и друзей.

----------


## ююлю

Ставропольский край, село Орловка

----------


## Нымыч

РОссия - ИРкутск)) :Grin:

----------


## на.та.ли.

Башкортастан, город Салават

----------


## Люси1968

Всем привет!!! С Новым Годом!!! Надеюсь возьмете к себе в теплую компанию. Торжественно обещаю-придерживаться правил форума,делиться всем,чем смогу,с благодарностью принимать помощь, и просто общаться.Я из Карелии ,праздникую около года.Мечтаю развиваться профессионально и приобрести новых друзей.

----------


## mochalova19

Россия,Кировская обл.,г.Котельнич

----------


## игрулька

Россия ,Иркутская область. г.Усть-Кут

----------


## silver.xxv

Россия-Армавир(Краснодарский край)

----------


## Юляша75

Всем добрый день! Всех с праздниками - прошедшими, настоящими!!!!!! Наконец-то и я теперь зашла на форум!!!! А то всё ни как.. Девочки подруги уже просто меня... )))))) Хотя имею с некоторых пор определённое отношение ко всем здесь... Многих знаю и люблю по одесским встречам, николаевским...... ))))) 
Начну с того, что я из Украины, Харьков.....  Рада буду познакомиться со всеми кого ещё не знаю и всех, кто меня знает хочу видеть здесь в друзьях!!!!!!  :Yahoo:

----------


## Яначка

Всем привет,я из Перми.проведением занимаюсь недавно,ищу друзей и подруг. добавляйтесь,буду очень рада)http://vk.com/id151351523

----------


## ffotto_ru

Здравствуйте все!
Я из России, город Москва

----------


## sabi1711

Атырау -Казахстан

----------


## Яшагина Татьяна

Всем  здравствуйте,  я из  Йошкар-Олы (Россия) ))))

----------


## baichik

Украина - Киев

----------


## Galkavk

Россия. Красноярск, нескучные праздники это мое увлечение, хобби, люблю делать хорошее настроение, и в подарок получать улыбки и кучу положительных эмоций...

----------


## Кремлева

п.Горки-25, Дмитровский р-он., Московская обл.

----------


## Кошка45

Московская обл. г.Ивантеевка

----------


## крейзи07секси

Доброй ночи всем! Я из г. Новодвинска!

----------


## Валерий 1971

Россия - Таганрог

----------


## Виктория Жирова

Украина, город Полтава

----------


## GELECHA

Здравствуйте, всем! Кемеровская обл. г. Новокузнецк.

----------


## oksik335

Здравствуйте! Я из Карелии, Петрозаводск.

----------


## ATLANTIS

Всем привет! Я из Германии - Бавария....

----------


## оксана 1974

Верхняя тойма -Архангельская обл.

----------


## Нина77

И я отмечусь :Derisive: .Россия г.Кострома-родина Снегурочки :Snegurochka:

----------


## Влад1314

Россия, Саратовская обл. г. Маркс

----------


## ANNA76

Привет! Я Анна , Ростовская область.Всем доброй ночи!

----------


## Злата Власова

Я Злата, из г. Новосибирска

----------


## genya

ГАЛИНА из СЫЗРАНИ  что на ВОЛГЕ МАтушке всем любви и мира  :Grin:

----------


## snegurka

Наталья- Кавказские Минеральные Воды рада быть с вами.

----------


## Ромасио

Привет! Я из Нижегородской области...

----------


## evakutukova

Россия, Самарская область, Октябрьск!

----------


## КАТ-РИНА

Всем доброго времени суток из Краснодара!Скоро весна,а а у нас еще зима не наступала!

----------


## зюзя

Всем привет!Пенза

----------


## анжутка

Вас приветствует Самара, в переводе с восточного языка"Пусть радуется тот, кто тебя увидит!"  :Tender:

----------


## Caty5

Всем привет! Я Екатерина. Тверская область, г. Западная Двина.Работник Дома Культуры и детского сада. :Tender:

----------


## Катерина Губина

Привееееет! Россия! Челябинская область! Южноуральск!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mutpyxa77

Всем привет! Москва!)
Пришел сюда консультировать хороших людей по хорошим музыкальным инструментам!)

----------


## Ola-la

Привет из Украины! 
 :Yahoo:  Колыбель Донбасса - Луганская обл. - шахтёрский край.  Я  - Ольга Нестеренко.

----------


## ya-annushka

ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ!!! Я из Сибири, из Иркутской области.

----------


## Каролек

Здравствуйте,вас приветствует солнечная Башкирия!!!!!Надеюсь на дружбу и сотрудничество!!!!!!

----------


## марина 7788

всем доброго времени суток! привет с юга - севастополь!

----------


## Сенполия

Россия - Златоуст (Челябинская область)

----------


## Инна Нагорная

Добрый вечер! Я из Тюменской области, Сургут!

----------


## Любови-я

Украина, Новоград-Волынский.

----------


## Zadov_star

Россия Старомарьевка

----------


## Malina85

Всем здравствуйте. Украина.

----------


## Екатерина Гузовская

Пенза

----------


## Евгеша

Украина- Донецк :Smile3:

----------


## Kalindra

Привет всем! Я, Анастасия. Живу Россия -Москва

----------


## KUMIR

Россия, Сибирь, город Красноярск

----------


## tatjana_73_14

привет! Казахстан. Актюбинская область

----------


## marina-ur

Не прошло и три года, как я увидела этот раздел. 
 :Blush2: 
Екатеринбург.

----------


## Эдита

Украина, Киев

----------


## Ольга Ромова

Краснодар - столица Кубани!

----------


## Страна веселья

Россия. Республика Карелия. г. Кондопога

----------


## Milady

Всем привет! Владивосток! Россия :)

----------


## Дмитрий Маньков

Россия - Находка

----------


## malyshkau

Россия- Челябинск  :Yahoo:

----------


## Smilekms

Россия, Комсомольск-на-Амуре! :Ok:

----------


## polutovo

Россия, Великий Устюг! :Meeting:

----------


## svetsvet

РОССИЯ КИРОВО-ЧЕПЕЦК

----------


## Нотика

Краматорск(Украина) 
nataliya.gudova@gmail.com

----------


## Nadya_

Россия -  Брянск

----------


## Artistka

Всех приветствую. Я из Украины. Светлана

----------


## СВЕТЛАНА-ФАРМАЦЕВТ

Россия, Калуга. Светлана. Немного тамада, немного певица

----------


## Елена Каплунова

Россия, Кинешма. Елена. Учитель музыки в школе.

----------


## annova

Россия, Калининград! Анна, музыкальный руководитель.

----------


## ЛарочкаМ

Россия, Башкортостан, г.Октябрьский. Лариса. Музыкальный руководитель.

----------


## Zadov_star

Россиия Ставрополь

----------


## гомоня

Россия, Северск Томской области, я - Светлана, музыкальный руководитель

----------


## volman

Виталя, россия

----------


## nad-now

Привет!)))

----------


## Mosquito

Волгоград, Россия. Организация активного и экстремального отдыха.

----------


## tanya-urk

Приветствую всех! Окраина России, Приморский край, г.Дальнегорск. Занимаюсь проведением детских и взрослых мероприятий.

----------


## ОльгаМашина

Ольга, начинающий! Южно-Сахалинск

----------


## Светлана1966

Привет всем!!! Я из Белова, Кемеровская обл.

----------


## Yuliya Gubert

Здравствуйте, я из Казахстана город Астана.

----------


## Света Solnechnoeleto

Всем здравствуйте! Россия, Краснодарский край, Анапа)

----------


## Ильясова Евгения

Украина, Севастополь

----------


## ТатьянаЛ

Здравствуйте. Россия. Иваново.

----------


## Лариса Новикова

Здравствуйте! Я из Крыма. Координирую и провожу мероприятия!

----------


## Акуна Матата

Россия - Новороссийск

----------


## Galkavk

добрый день! я из Красноярска! Сибирь)))

----------


## на.та.ли.

Башкортостан, город Салават.

----------


## TOTOSHA

Новочеркасск, Ростовская область

----------


## LeMour

Здравствуйте всем! Я из Таганрога, Ростовская область.

----------


## ДарьяДанилова

Доброй ночи я из г. Орска Оренбургская область.  :Victory:

----------


## Людмила Вениаминовна

всем привет! новгород!

----------


## Алёна Майская

Приветики!!!я из Астрахани :Ok:

----------


## Любовь*72

Привет всем! Я из России.

----------


## Мальвина13

А я с УКРАИНЫ.....Всем приветик!

----------


## Лариса Ивановна СПб

Добрый всем вечерок! Я из Санкт-Петербурга. В пятницу поздравляем мужчин с 23 февраля, помогите советом как их развеселить.

----------


## soboy

Доброго времени суток! Я из Украины.

----------


## Алёна Майская

Россия-Астрахань :Yahoo:

----------


## Имя пользователя

Пушкино, М.О.

----------


## Lotos3

Доброго всем дня! Радости и легкости всем! Я из Брянска. Занимаюсь программами развития детей, праздниками и созданием необыкновенных сценариев. А также интерактивные детские спектакли и семейные party. Рада общению и обмену опытом.

----------


## Сура

Юбилейная Пенза приветствует всех !Искренне поздравляю  коллег с праздничным днем!

----------


## irysichka

Россия! Ставропольский край. Ипатово.

----------


## olyana35

Здравствуйте!Я из Украины!!! А точнее из Винницкой области.От всей души поздравляю наших мужчин с прошедшим праздником.Будьте всегда на коне,удачи вам.А милых женщин с наступающим праздником весны,всем конечно-же добра,радости,успехов,во всех начинаниях.Всем всем всем-МОРЕ позитива!!!!

----------


## Директор КДО

Курганская обл.

----------


## Scani

Украина -Донецк Всем привет!!!

----------


## ***Lady-A***

всем приветик)) я из Благовещенска (это Дальний Восток)

----------


## Holly

Привет, меня  зовут Диана  Я из Улан  Удэ

----------


## ***Lady-A***

*Holly*, Диана, привет)) а на аватарке ты?

----------


## Holly

Привет) Да  это я , года  два назад. Сейчас к  сожалению нет хороших фоток

----------


## кружилка

Ирина ,Краснодарский край, Тихорецк. Хочу к вам!

----------


## ***Lady-A***

> Ирина ,Краснодарский край, Тихорецк. Хочу к вам!


Приветик))
[IMG]http://s2.******info/e89ed509695bbb0baf31b99a4f287118.gif[/IMG]

----------


## опал1

Меня зовут Ольга, ХМАО - ЮГРА :Smile3: 
С наступающими праздниками, счастливой весны ВСЕГДА!

----------


## andiri07

Меня зовут Ирина, я из Сызрани. Всех девочек с 8 марта. Любви, цветов и удвольствий!!))))

----------


## Фирсова Людмила

А я из* г.Ахтубинска* Астраханской области, не путать с Ахтюбинском (Казахстан)

----------


## Елена Грисько

Россия, Амурская область - граница с Китаем)

----------


## Oksana7707

Здравствуйте,ребята!Меня зовут Оксана,я из города Орла.Сейчас живу в Германии :Yes4: 
Рада буду знакомству и общению :Yahoo:

----------


## lana1812

Амурская область

----------


## ЛЕРУНЧИК

А я со Ставропольского края, Новоалександровский район. Очень хочется общаться с вами. :069:

----------


## ***Lady-A***

> Россия, Амурская область - граница с Китаем)


Привет, ты из Благи? 




> Сейчас живу в Германии


 я в детстве там жила)))





> Амурская область


а откуда конкретно?

----------


## Ларра

Россия-Можайск

----------


## wonderful

Республика Башкортостан, г. Салаават рад всех приветствовать!!!!

----------


## MC_Chicago

Россия

----------


## crushcrushcrush

Россия Екатеринбург

----------


## galinaant

Россия Архангельск

----------


## Татьянк

Россия матушка! Магнитогорск

----------


## ОльгаГ

Волгоград!

----------


## Chudo

Смоленск!!!!

----------


## Жар-птица

Светлана Томск

----------


## вера денисенко

Приятно познакомится!!!! Вы пришли на самый лучший форум!!!!!

----------


## вадима

Россия г.Ижевск

----------


## aist0402

Россия, Тюменская область

----------


## zayushka

Россия, Татарстан.

----------


## Vik777

Гомель , Беларусь

работаю здесь www.pirosрow.by , www.piroshar.by
призвание здесь http://stihi.ru/avtor/sabi55

----------


## sadzhanna

Россия, Прокопьевск

----------


## Белая розочка

Елена. Западная Сибирь - г.Ленинск-Кузнецкий)

----------


## ТальяННа

Здравствуйте! Я - Наталья, Москва, Россия. Теперь с вами!

----------


## jumka93

казахстан  актау

----------


## Полинесса

Кировская область. Кирово-Чепецк.

----------


## Линдстедт

Архангельск

----------


## GTatyana

Северо-Запад, г.Череповец Вологодская область

----------


## Нина Васильевна

РЯЗАНСКАЯ ОБЛАСТЬ Г.КАСИМОВ

----------


## Любаша- краса

Фига се, география. Мало того, что вся страна на сайте, так и из-за рубежа куча народа!!! Вот это ничего себе! я в шоке. Я из Нижегородской области, город Арзамас!

----------


## Olga Volkova

Нарва, Эстония.Привет всем!

----------


## Arenda-prokat

Москва

----------


## кристишка

Ульяновск!!!

----------


## ксапочка

Здравствуйте! Вас приветствует Ярославль!!

----------


## Куликова Ольга

Россия Амурская область

----------


## наташа криворотько

Украина-Херсонская обл :Ok:  :Girl Blum2:

----------


## ZASADA

Всем  Здравствуйте!  РФ. Магнитогорск- стальное сердце Родины:) Урал.

----------


## Лариса Белка

Благовещенск, Амурская область.

----------


## longo

Россия Удмуртия город Ижевск!

----------


## светуля7

Всем привет! Я из небольшого городка Калачинск Омской области. Надеюсь на приятное общение

----------


## Галинамарченкова

Здравствуйте! А я из Перми! Зовут меня Марченкова Галина!

----------


## kprazdniku

г. Казань, Андрей Гаранин, мой проект: праздник.рф

----------


## Оксана Баркане

Украина- Крым- г.Симферополь

----------


## *ФИШКА*

*Здравствуйте:) Я Светлана, из Норильска*

----------


## Ирэн0908

Волгоград!!!! :Tender: 

Россия!!!!

----------


## Бирюсинка

Доброго времени суток! Россия! Красноярск:)

----------


## С.Г.

> Доброго времени суток! Россия! Красноярск:)


ДОБРЫЙ ВЕЧЕР! А Я ИЗ ТОЛЬЯТТИ! ВСЕМ ПЛАМЕННЫЙ ПРИВЕТ И НАИЛУЧШИЕ ПОЖЕЛАНИЯ ДЛЯ УСПЕШНОЙ РАБОТЫ И ЛИЧНОЙ ЖИЗНИ!!!

----------


## Ирина Соляник Костанай

Казахстан - Костанай! Принимайте!

----------


## Liya-Yarulina

Всем привет из Солгечной Киргизии.Я - музработник Зовут Лия

----------


## Alena26

Всех приветствую! Зовут меня Елена. Я из Курска, Россия

----------


## Dinna

День добрый! Казахстан, Семипалатинск-Астана.

----------


## Таня1968

Привет из Удмуртии, родины "Бурановских бабушек"

----------


## Нина Васильевна

Добрый вечер! Я - из России. Рязанская область, г.Касимов.

----------


## Elenushka

Россия, Ростов-на-Дону.

----------


## galina-kotova-57

Привет из Тульской области, г. Богородицк

----------


## Випускница2014

Украина.Днепропетровск

----------


## ОЛЕГ ХАРИНЦЕВ

Россия, Кунгур

----------


## grichanka

Россия. Краснодар.

----------


## Veronika_zu

Россия-Санкт-Петербург

----------


## пчелка жу

Привет всем!!! Россия, Смоленская область!

----------


## Liza Gordeeva

Белгородская область!!!

----------


## melalex

Россия, Москва.

----------


## проказница

> Очеь интересно какая страна и какой город преобладает на форуме. В опросе выбираем страну и отписываемя с какого города...Раз в день буду подсчитывать. (в опрос не помещаються все страны...)
> 
> Начинаем! Украина - Одесса!
> 
> Итак, промежуточный список:
> *Актау (Казахстан) - 2
> Александрия (Кировогр. обл )- 2
> Алмалык (Ташкентская область) – 1
> Алчевск (Украина) – 1
> ...


Рудный-Казахстан

----------


## Mikylia

Ульяновск- Инза

----------


## Минестрелька

Россия- Кимры,Тверская область)))

----------


## ann81

Пополняю количество одесситок))) Украина - Одесса!

----------


## Елена Астрахань

Россия Астрахань

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

> Россия Астрахань


Привет! +1 Астрахань!  :Ok:  :Aga:  Нас, астраханцев, здесь не много, но всё же попадаются  :Vah:

----------


## livni

Вроде мы уже отмечались на карте, Лер.... Поставь, пожалуйста, птичку на Электросталь Моск.обл.

----------


## aktqnf

Россия. Санкт-Петербург.

----------


## Михей

Россия. Красноярск

----------


## K-R-I-S-T-I-N-A

Россия,Крым:) ,Феодосия

----------


## "Татьяна"

Росстия. Тула

----------


## Высоцкая Татьяна

Россия, г.Уфа

----------


## Ленусикус

Россия Челябинская область город Сатка

----------


## Салампи

Чувашия - Комсомольское

----------


## Alin@

Россия, Уфа

----------


## Ангел_0110

Россия, Тольятти

----------


## rebtan

Россия - Москва

----------


## Наталья Швецова

Россия - Ноябрьск

----------


## eva.leisli

Привет!!!! Ольга - Казахстан- Усть-Каменогорск!!!!!!

----------


## Vestochka

Всем доброго здоровья и отличного настроения!!! Россия, город-курорт Ессентуки!

----------


## Arman

Привет всем из солнечной Чувашии - Чебоксары!)

----------


## Настя_81

Россия -Новосибирск

----------


## Zest

Украина-Николаев

----------


## Виноград

Россия - Московская область

----------


## бубочка

Россия, Кемерово, Анжеро - Судженск.

----------


## Барон

Приветствую Всех!!! 
 Вадим.
Россия-Владивосток

----------


## Юлия Лыгина

Привет! Меня зовут Юлия! Я из города Суровикино Волгоградской области.

----------


## Александра Я.

Здравствуйте! Я Александра, поселок Козулька Красноярского края.

----------


## мадама

Россия - КемероВО!!!!!

----------


## NATAHA135

Здравствуйте я из Нижнего.

----------


## Инна М@г@д@н

Россия Магадан

----------


## sklyarihhha

Всем доброго времени суток)Если есть на свете рай-то это Краснодарский край :Grin:

----------


## len-den

Россия-Вологда-гда

----------


## Женечка 14

Всем привет из сибирского городка Енисейска!

----------


## Люсьена Милая

привет. Приморский край :)

----------


## алеся балобан

Беларусь гомель

----------


## IrinaF

Россия   ТУЛА-ЯНАО ЯМБУРГ

----------


## natashashev

Россия - Таганрог!Культурная столица Юга России!родина А.п.Чехова.

----------


## мария урал

Сарапул(город Желтых Рыб - стерлядей на Каме) УДМУРТИЯ

----------


## novgortom

Здравствуйте! Россия - Саратов!

----------


## Smetanka

Россия - Красноярск. 
:)

----------


## Алена43

Россия. Адыгея, Кошехабльский район

----------


## Юлия Борисовна

Старица Тверской области - рада знакомству!

----------


## Polina S.

Украина - Днепропетровск

----------


## Алина 23

Россия Краснодар

----------


## Тетяна25

Украина - Чернигов. Здравствуйте.

----------


## Natalya.solnce

Наталья! Оренбургская Швейцария (Кувандык)

----------


## Ири-ри-на

Россия - Новокузнецк

----------


## Нала

Россия, Ставропольский край, село Левокумское

----------


## Оранжевые!

Всем привет !краснодарский край ,г Крымск !

----------


## mousesanya

Красноярск

----------


## Никулин

Казахстан. Петропавловск и окрестности.

----------


## Кристина56

Россия -Оренбург

----------


## I'm Sasha))

Россия- Благовещенск(Амурская область)

----------


## Юлия Николаева

г. ЗАТО Саров, Нижегородская область

----------


## Смурфета

Белгородская область пос. Борисовка

----------


## JulMar

Москва

----------


## Оляфит

Татарстан,г. НИЖНЕКАМСК 
ВСЕМ ОГРОМНЫЙ ПРИВЕТ!

----------


## Лара34

Россия, Вогоград.
Очень понравился форум)

----------


## Ольга ДК

Россия,Республика Карелия)))

----------


## Ascalon

Украина Свалява

----------


## Ирина-Ирен

Россия. г. Тула.

----------


## Австралия

Москва

----------


## Баха

Россия - Самара

----------


## Альвина

Новичок

регистрация: 27.07.2014
адрес: Екатеринбург

----------


## Татьяна Майорова

Россия - Чебоксары

----------


## Инна М@г@д@н

Всем здравствуйте, Я Инна. работаю в Магадане режиссером. Очень рада присоединиться к содружеству творческих людей. кое-что есть в копилке моих сценариев. обращайтесь

----------


## Самира

Россия, Москва  :Yes4:

----------


## Австралия

Россия, Москва

----------


## герана

Россия, пгт Росляково, Североморский р-н, Мурманской области

----------


## Киска КЭТ

Россия, Краснодарский край, город Тихорецк!

----------


## боевая

Россия - Республика Коми, Усть-Цилемский район

----------


## Татьяна Баркалова

Республика Татарстан, Лениногорск

----------


## foreman32

Республика Башкортостан, Уфа

----------


## jhtirb408

Россия, Нижегородская обл, г.Арзамас

----------


## Светлана Буран

Добрый день! Я из России. Пермский край. У меня детский центр для детей дошкольного возраста и сейчас я планирую открыть агентство "Праздник"

----------


## www.muzmarx.ru

Москва Зеленоград, композитор аранжировщик буду рад сотрудничеству и совместной работе, мое творчество на сайте www.muzmarx.ru

----------


## СестрицаИванушки

Россия - Похвистнево (Самарская область)

----------


## alevtinka.myxa

Россия-Челябинск

----------


## Olga Beliaeva

Украина.Ольга рада быть с вами!

----------


## Елена Давыденко

Украина,Донецкая область,г.Енакиево

----------


## Танічка

УКРАЇНА, Тернопільська обл.,  м.Кременець

----------


## visa22

Россия, Архангельская область, г. Коряжма

----------


## vikabasya

Россия, Чукотский автономный округ, п.Беринговский

----------


## norushka

Всем привет!!!!
Новосибирская область, р.п. Чаны

----------


## Яно4ка

Всем доброго времени суток! Россия, Красноярск.

----------


## DARJA

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/b02a514...95%D0%A7%D0%98

----------


## Александра-Сашенька

Всем привет из Карелии))

----------


## лорчик24

Здравствуйте , меня зовут Лариса ...я из Германии .....NRW

----------


## maks53

Я из Москвы .

----------


## Рушана Раяновна

Всем привет!
Россия, Башкортостан г. Ишимбай.

----------


## альбина74

Башкирия, Стерлитамак

----------


## Уччи

Город - Клин, Подмосковье. Рада, что не одна из города, в котором жил Чайковский! Всем коллегам - Привет!

----------


## oltischencko

> Название сайта МСК. Расшифровываем Москва  
> А  опрос   в любом  случае  не даст объективного ответа.
> Ну  всё же  Россия-*Москва
> * (Пишу  где живу сейчас.Мог бы  ещё  добавить Красноярск-Питер-Белгород)


Украина . Запорожье Тищенко Ольга

----------


## Александра-Сашенька

Друзья и коллеги, всем привет из Карелии, г.Беломорск)) как же долго я искала тему приветствия, большой форум, столько всего, надеюсь найду не только полезный материал, а еще родственную душу)) ну и сама постараюсь быть полезной!

----------


## Stura

Россия, Питер

----------


## Оль Санна

Любимая Россия, Приморский край, жд.ст. Свиягино

----------


## jenja

Россия, Владимирская область, пос.Бавлены

----------


## sweetka

Россия-Белгородская обл. село Красное :Yahoo:

----------


## Валентина2

г. Ржев, Тверская область, Россия           :Blush2:

----------


## Tane4ka5

Привет всем! А я с Байкала! Город Байкальск Иркутской области )))

----------


## Мариночка Влади

Привет из Ростова-на-Дону!

----------


## Алексашенька

Россия-Кузбасс - Белово

----------


## Animawka

Павлодар - Казахстан!!! Всем доброго времени суток!!!

----------


## ЮлияЗвонкова

Привет! Россия. Сибирь:)) Красноярский край. п. Абан.

----------


## ANJEL

Россия, Липецк. Я смотрю из Липецка пока никто не зарегистрировался, или, может быть не отметился.

----------


## *Леся*

Украина - Ровно - рада знакомству)))

----------


## MaSH

Всем привет!Я из России, Киров

----------


## Масалова Раиса

Всем добра и счастья!  Россия - Кубань!

----------


## Алсу мус

Россия,Азнакаево

Всем привет!

----------


## mahabat

Россия ,Новосибирск

----------


## Юняша

Здравствуйте! Россия, Челябинская область.

----------


## яНаталья

Россия Петушки(Владимирская обл)

----------


## Буйдак Вера(ясли-сад №78)

Здравствуйте, я из Белоруссии. Ищу материал для работы. Первый год работаю в дет. саду. Посоветовали программу Каплуновой "Ладушки". Поделитесь, Добрые Люди!!!

----------


## ulialium

Здравствуйте! Я с Украины, из Киева  :Smile3: . Работаю педагогом раннего развития, веду музыкальные занятия вместе с аккомпаниатором

----------


## antonova_ekaterina

Казахстан, Алматы

----------


## Ang.Me

не поняла, как отметиться в самом опросе :-[ поясните, пожалуйста!

Я из России (г.Нальчик). Живую В Мюнхене.
Всем привет!

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> не поняла, как отметиться в самом опросе :-[ поясните, пожалуйста!


Ангелина, здравствуйте. Почитайте мой пост *здесь*, я уже однажды объясняла, повторяться не хочется.  :Grin:  Удачи!

----------


## luida

Здравствуйте! Я из Полтавы.

----------


## валерия-нка

А я из Москвы.Всем привет!

----------


## Натик22

Здравствуйте, меня зовут Наталья, я с Украины, город Винница.

----------


## laska30

Россия-Ленинградская обл., город Сосновый Бор!

----------


## Ольга Зим

Живу далеко на Крайнем Севере. о. Новая Земля

----------


## lych!

республика Мордовия, город Рузаевка.

----------


## Любаша- краса

Здравствуйте! Нижегородская область, город Арзамас

----------


## комплимент

Россия Псков)))

----------


## Ната-Я

Здравствуйте! Оренбургская область, город Бузулук

----------


## Валентина Мумич

Здравствуйте всем!!! Город Екатеринбург здесь!!!

----------


## kuzia5252

Россия- Луга

----------


## bereznaya katrin

Россия, Тамбовская область , посёлок Ржакса

----------


## Вася Доронин

Россия, Красноярский край, Красноярск

----------


## Татьяна1980

Россия. Волгоградская область.

----------


## Anelka

:025:  Всем приветик с Урала!!!!

----------


## Tane4ka5

Россия Байкальск!

----------


## Лена Кремнева

Я третья в строчке Казахстанцев! Представляю Петропавловск.

----------


## Наденька Кузнецова

Всем привет! Орехово-Зуево московская область

----------


## Умняшкина

Здравствуйте! Кузбасс. Мариинск.

----------


## Наталья Андреевна 130130

Здравствуйте!!! Россия-Тюмень

----------


## Танюшка63

Здравствуйте! Россия- Сызрань)

----------


## ВалерияВ

Всем привет!   :Vishenka 32:   Россия, Челябинская область.

----------


## Светуська

Здравствуйте! Россия, г. Челябинск

----------


## Igor_

Привет всем!!! Россия - Юрга

----------


## elmira67

Здравствуйте !!! Я  Эльмира - музыкальный руководитель, тамада, Оренбургская область. :Victory:

----------


## Диа

Здравствуйте! Я Диана...Россия...Свердловская область

----------


## ИРУСЯ Я

Здравствуйте) Я из Ярославля

----------


## Виктория90

Украина,г.Бердянск

----------


## Наталисим

Архангельская область,Пиньгтша

----------


## krutia

Украина-Луганская обл. г.Антрацит, в связи с военными действиями, на ближайший год переехали в Россию г.Череповец

----------


## nadya1958

Россия

----------


## Андрей Петров

Россия- Санкт-Петербург  :015:

----------


## milasanina

Здравствуйте! Людмила ЯНАО Ямал!!!!

----------


## Жданова1958

Здравствуйте, дорогие форумчане! Меня зовут Светлана Жданова. Я из Магнитогорска

----------


## TSI

Здравствуйте! Я с Украины. Город Запорожье. Мне 52 года.Провожу иногда праздники в кругу своих родственников.

----------


## АлинаАлина

Всем привет! Я из Карелии,но сейчас живу в Дубае.Занимаюсь с русскоговорящими детишками ,чтобы язык знали.

----------


## Танюшонок

Доброго времени суток! Ловите и мой привет, я из Екатеринбурга)))

----------


## Milena_Style

Всем ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ! Я из Минска! Являюсь ведущей различных мероприятий!

----------


## *Счастливчик*

Украина, Днепропетровск
Агентство праздников "Счастливчик"
Меня зовут Катя, приятно познакомиться;)

----------


## AkulovaVika

Эй, народ! Всем привет! Телеграфирую из Брянска- Россия)))

----------


## ВикторриЯ

Здравствуйте всем! Я из Казахстана!Город Приозёрск- маленький, военный Российско-Казахстанский городок, расположенный на берегу оооочень красивого озера Балхаш.

----------


## Альфика-АЯ

россия

----------


## светулечка

Россия г. Ачинск

----------


## Алиса 78

Россия

----------


## ТАРАНТИНО АНДРЕЙ

Андрей Шаповалов Казахстан город Кокшетау

----------


## yanfochka

Всем привет!Саратов forever!

----------


## annova

Всем привет из самого западного города России - из Калининграда!!!

----------


## Хранитель времени

Здравствуйте, коллеги! Я из Красноярского края. Вести праздники-моё хобби, которое я очень люблю (и надеюсь, что это взаимно!)

----------


## maricamari

Всем здравствуйте! я из Беларуси, Гомель

----------


## никуленок

Россия, Екатеринбург. Здравствуйте! Я новичок, не поняла как проголосовать, будем разбираться)))

----------


## svetalutik

Здравствуйте я новичок,живу в германии ,Hessen.Xотелось бы познакомится с профессионалными ведущими,поучится от вaс,набраться oпыта.Спасибо ,что приняли меня в свою компанию!

----------


## Таня-блонди

Всем привет! Я из солнечной Башкирии! Очень рада к вам присоединиться! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## забава путятична

Южный федеральный округ. Краснодар

----------


## Cvetok-030303

Всем приветик))) Я не новичок!!! Но теперь живу в городе Ноябрьск ЯНАО...переехала с Республики Адыгея город Майкоп...это серединка Краснодарского края))))Смешно...знаю....но так жизнь сложилась!!!

----------


## Олька Николаевна

Привет. Я из Ставропольского края.

----------


## paramoshka

Всем доброго времени суток! Меня зовут Алёна. Ведущая детских и Не детских праздников. С 2008 года работаю педагогом-организатором, в  одном  из  лицеев  г. Оренбурга. А  что  значит быть Ведущим и работать  педагогом-организатором? Это  бесконечный творческий  процесс, это  каждодневная работа  головного  мозга над новым содержанием  традиционных  праздников, поиск интересных  решений, креативных  фишек. Для  чего?  Для  того, чтобы  самая  требовательная  и  правдивая  на  критику  категория людей (Дети) не  сказали, что  им  было  скучно, а Взрослые не сказали, что  они  это  уже  видели. Всем привет! Я с Вами!

----------


## Вальгея ТамадеЯ

Привет, я Ольга из Казахстана, живу в маленьком курортном городке на берегу искусственного моря, имя которому Капчагай... Я новичок на форуме.... с трудом разбираюсь в темах, всегда теряюсь("блудю"),но очень рада присоединиться к замечательному сообществу создателей праздников!!!!))))))Обещаю вскоре разобраться что здесь к чему!!!Надеюсь на плодотворное сотрудничество..... :Meeting:

----------


## siropchik

Привет всем, зовут меня Мария, на форуме я новичок, еще совсем ничего незнаю, но очень хочу научиться ,я из Украины, г.Кременчуг, Полтавская обл. :Tender: 
Ведущая детских праздников, играю в КВН.Мечтаю открыть  свою студию детских праздников!!!

----------


## Trufanova

Россия - Краснодар

----------


## КалинаМАЛИНА

Добрый день.Я -Маша и я из Кемерово.

----------


## Наталюша*

Всем здравствуйте!!! Меня зовут Наталья, я из Москвы... Буду рада общению со всеми, надеюсь Вы меня примите и я тоже стану полезна в общем деле!  Пытаюсь разобраться, что здесь и как, поэтому пока без фото....

----------


## Роза-Мимоза

Я из Ярославской области п. Новый Некоуз. Работаю в культурно-досуговом центре художественным руководителем. Приятно познакомиться))) :Yes4:

----------


## ksuhakuti

Добрый день я из Нижнего Новгорода ,хотя Нижегородцем себя назвать не могу ,всю жизнь прожила в Татарстане .Зовут меня Оксана ,я новичок ,опыт проведения праздников есть но он не большой и у меня огромное желание развиваться в этом направлениии ,подкрепляют мои надежды теплые отзывы людей у которых я вела праздники ,в новом городе все новое )))приятно познакомиться с вами ))))

----------


## М@риша

Россия  город Краснодар

----------


## Мария Куск

Меня зовут Мария. Ленинградская область.. Здравствуйте )

----------


## Огонёчек

Наталья я.) г.Москва.

----------


## Milady

Привет! Я из Владика!  :Ok:  из Владивостока, если быть точной)))

----------


## ФАНТИК

Привет! Я-Татьяна  г. Рубцовск Алтайский край.

----------


## Cсара

Всем ПРИВЕТ!!! Я из города Заволжья Нижегородской области.

----------


## Nadin1984

Россия -Новосибирск

----------


## oltischencko

Запорожье ( Украина) Зовут Ольга.

----------


## Н@т@лiя

Подмосковье

----------


## Наргиз

Космодром Байконур, Россия, хоть и расположен в Казахстане. Ирина.

----------


## Карамелька85

Меня зовут Олеся. Я из Самары, но сейчас живу в Смоленске!!!!! :Smile3:

----------


## Детские Праздники

Доброй ночи! Меня Оксаной зовут, я из г. Шахты, Ростовской области! :Vishenka 34:

----------


## irinaparfenteva74

Ирина-Дом Праздника, Магнитогорск

----------


## ГимнАзия

Всем Добрый День! Я - Елена, моя Родина - малюсенький городок на БОЛЬШОЙ ВОЛГЕ. Россия. :Pioneer:  Вожатый я.

----------


## нестерова наталья

Здравствуйте,я Наталья))Новодвинск   ,Архангельска область)

----------


## Лёка61

Здравствуйте, я Ольга. г. Шебекино Белгородской области

----------


## Тусим

Здравствуйте!!! Наталья г. Москва :Tender:

----------


## geqian

Я из Китая... Меня зовут Настя, очень приятно!!!!

----------


## Совершенство

Всем Привет)))) Меня зовут Гульнара, я из челябинской области!!!!

----------


## oxanaageeva

Привет Я из ХМАО г.Белоярский. Оксана.

----------


## smiliks

Всем привет, я Оксана, я из Костромской области

----------


## Pipa-Syrinam

Здравствуйте!Меня зовут Анна. Я из Санкт-Петербурга.

----------


## велюни

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Любовь, я из Ленинградской области.

----------


## sandra152

Белоруссия

----------


## елена калугина

Елена, Арзамас Нижегородской области, музыкальный руководитель д/с 52

----------


## MaRiNa08122009

Россия - Москва

----------


## Марина Миг

> Всем привет, я Оксана, я из Костромской области


О! Землячка! Приветствую на ИНКУ! Оксана, в каком уголке Костромской области живешь? :Smile3:  Давно зарегистрировалась, а первое сообщение вот только Заходи, располагайся, здесь уютно!

----------


## Юлия Николаева

Россиия - Саров Нижегородская обл.

----------


## Танюшка72

Здравствуйте, меня зовут Татьяна. Я с Украины, пгт Еланец, и это моё первое сообщение на форуме, пока осматриваюсь))

----------


## muza67

Россия- СМОЛЕНСК

----------


## дилчра ерталаповна

Доброй ночи !Казахстан-Астана!

----------


## Denis79

Россия Алтайский край г Бийск Ведущий

----------


## Эльгарда

Всем привет! Ленчик - Благовещенск (Дальний восток)

----------


## aniuta1984

Россия, Республика Карелия, г.Петтрозаводск

----------


## brava-liona

Привет, я из Украины, Никополь!

----------


## Серпантин

Всем форумчанам доброго вечера! Я из России, Нижний Тагил!

----------


## t2411

Всем доброго времени суток. Меня зовут Татьяна. Я из г. Домодедово Моск. обл. Муз. рук. я только начинающий, мне здесь очень интересно. Много нового и полезного открыла для себя. Спасибо за такой замечательный сайт.

----------


## Якушка

Всем доброго дня. Я из Санкт-Петербурга.

----------


## Ольга Сергеева

Всем доброго времени суток! Я из России, Республика Башкортостан, с. Мишкино. Муз. руководитель.

----------


## Шпить Светлана

Здравствуйте! Я из Харькова(Украина) :Derisive:

----------


## Oxandra

_Всех с Новым 2015 годом! с Приветом из Новосибирска!!!!!!!!_

----------


## !марина!

С новым годом!!! из Крыма
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## azu4ena

Ребята всех с НГ...возможно пишу не туда..нужны креативные наши ребята из Перми...откликнетесь смс на тел..есть вибер

----------


## azu4ena

Сарань (Карагандинская область, Казахстан) – 1
Саратов - 7
Северск (Томская обл.. Россия) – 1
Сергиев Посад – 1
Симферополь - 4
Смоленск – 1
Советская Гавань (Хабаровский край) – 1
Солнечногорск – 1

САРАНСК забыли я на форуме уже давно

----------


## Malinna

Здравствуйте !   Я из Германии.   :Smile3:

----------


## vvovvo

Привет! Я из Украины!

----------


## СветланаВеселова

...приветствую всех!!!)))) я из России............. и, прям, ликую от восторга...!...

----------


## Елена Эрнст

Всех приветствую и поздравляю с Рождеством Христовым! Я из России! А точнее - из Кузбасса!

----------


## Smel

В настоящее время живу в г. Вологда. Но по характеру космополит - легко могу сорваться и уехать. Своей малой Родиной горжусь и люблю - это поселок Красная Горбатка Владимирской области.

----------


## Щастье

Ржевитянка) тверская область)

----------


## Наталия Гладкова

Всем добрый вечер и с праздниками! С Рождеством Христовым! Я из Киева.

----------


## ЛюдочкаСыктывкар

всем привет!)) Россия, Республика Коми, город Сыктывкар! :Ok:

----------


## Луиза***

Всем привет! Я из Оренбурга!))

----------


## Юлия Клименко

привет! Их Украины,Харьков!)))

----------


## КатяРозин

Всем Привет! Я из Калининграда!

----------


## Аленька12

Всем привет, я из новой России. Крым, легендарный Севастополь :Derisive:

----------


## tatyana-zhu

Привет! Я с Архангельской области. Город Коряжма. Россия.

----------


## Татьяна Сокольницкая

беларусь

----------


## Avgussta

Рада приветствовать всех!!!Я из России!!!

----------


## zonuska

Добрый вечер!! Валентина, Латвия!!!

----------


## pinpin

Привет всем))) Лейсан, Татарстан)))

----------


## Елена 2015

Россия, Челябинская область с. Кизильское

----------


## Natali Delaby

France, Basse-Normandie,Herouville St Clair

----------


## Инна Милявская

Украина, г. Одесса

----------


## Лариса 2015

Россия Омск

----------


## Чиркуша

Россия г.Златоуст. Челябинская обл.

----------


## Nika_777

Петрозаводск-Карелия(Россия)

----------


## Ландыш67

Привет всем! Елена. Нижегородская область

----------


## Mandera

Привет. Россия. Краснодарский край

----------


## Елена Шевчук

привет! Украина. Умань (маленький Израиль:))

----------


## spanchbob Оля

РОССИЯ! ТАТАРСТАН! КАЗАНЬ!

----------


## Смолянинова

Наталья, Архангельск

----------


## darmoroz

Россия Красноярский край

----------


## korzova76

Всем огромный привет из Заполярного круга. город Норильск 69 параллель!

----------


## ИРИНОЧКА37

Привет из Самары!

----------


## Натусина

Привет из Череповца! Ассоциации: Северсталь, хоккей, спички

----------


## Ирина Золотарёва

Украина-Винница !

Привет всем, хотела проголосовать в опросе, но не нашла, как это сделать) Подскажите, пожалуйста, хочется добавить ещё один город на букву "В" в списке)) Спасибо)

----------


## Январушка

Россия, город Борисоглебск

----------


## ВиллиВинки

Россия , Волгоград.

----------


## Людонька и Коленька

Сибирь, Томская область!

----------


## Логойчанка

Логойск,Беларусь

----------


## Иринка Перминка

Россия - Новокузнецк!

----------


## Муля Колобкова

Казань)))

----------


## svkiss

Donetsk-Stuttgart)))

----------


## Нина3008

Россия - Оренбург

----------


## боевая

Республика Коми, северный район

----------


## Руслан Ра

Россия, Белгород

----------


## bestik

Казахстан, Караганда! Всем привет!!!!

----------


## Горожанка

Всем доброго времени суток! Привет из Подмосковья, Протвино приветствует всех!!!

----------


## Маргарита Игоревна

:Tender: Привет! Я из Воркуты! собираюсь сотрудничать-хочу выложить сценарий. Буду рада ЛЮБЫМ комментам!

----------


## Moroshka

Приветствую форум! Россия, Белгород.

----------


## Maslinka

Всем доброго дня и вечера! Я из Абакана ,Хакасия! Только только начинаю !

----------


## Винни-П

Иркутск, привет, драгоценные! :)

----------


## _Natka_

Россия, Азов, Ростовская обл. Всем привет!

----------


## VITALKA

Россия- Ярославль

----------


## Олеся Литовченко

Всем привет!!! Россия, Новороссийск

----------


## Зика

Приветствую всех творческих коллег! Я из Москвы !

----------


## Іванка

Привіт з України з чарівного міста Рівне  всем , кто любит музыку и детей!!!

----------


## культуристка

Привет всем! Я из Свердловской области, город Верхняя Салда. Новенькая-к сотрудничеству готовенькая!

----------


## Кривошлык Марина

Добрый день! Марина Россия-Алтай/г.Барнаул. В начале творческого пути! :)

----------


## kolobrodov31

Россия,г.Курск театральная студия "Остров" Интересуюсь всем,что касается творцества и не только..."Театр-искусство ситетическое"...

----------


## Ранеткина

О посмотрела списки, а нашего маленького городка Уссурийск нет. А вот и я ! У нас тут тоже есть творческие люди, а не только уссурийские тигры...

----------


## Хочу всё знать

Тверь

----------


## marina111

Россия

----------


## kolobrodov31

Россия!!!Курск!!!

----------


## Лилия Николаевна

Украина, Киевская область, г. Яготин
Всем ПРИВЕТ!!!

----------


## Марина Усатюк

Привет! Украина, Киев! Рада встрече с профессионалами! :Tender:

----------


## Nataljaaa

Россия Московская область г. Ступино. Привет!!!

----------


## Nadine86

Россия, г. Белгород.
Приветствую всех!!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## larisa_vikulina

Привет из Красноярска!!! :Yes4:  :Derisive:  :Oj: 


Так в народе повелось -
С Днём Влюблённых поздравлять!
Ведь Любовь святое чувство-
Ей дано нас окрылять!
Поздравляю с Днём Влюблённых
Я тебя, себя и всех!
Сохранить в душе Любовь
В любом возрасте не грех!
Есть Любовь - и будет Вера!
С Верой быть всегда Надежде,
Что Любовь не остывает
И кипит в душе как прежде!
Пусть же здравствует Любовь!
И живёт Добро творя!
Знайте! Кружится планета
Только ей благодаря!

----------


## таняю

Всем привет из Белоруссии, г. Гомель!!!!!
Как здорово, что все мы здесь сегодня собрались!!!
 :Vishenka 34:

----------


## colnze

Ленинградская область!   Привет!!!

----------


## Натали56

Оренбург! Всем здравствуйте!

----------


## Натали6126

Башкортостан, село Аскино. Всем привет!

----------


## Czvetok

Россия

----------


## Светлаnna

Одесса

----------


## Надхутти

Здравствуйте!Я из Гатчины,Ленинградская область.

----------


## valentina057

Россия Орел

----------


## Нюрчик

Россия)))

----------


## Лара Петрова

Россия - Архангельская обл.

----------


## Olga Popazova

Всем привет, я из Бердянска Украина.

----------


## MODNICA

Привет,привет всем и от меня! Надеюсь,здесь интересно...Я из Владимира.

----------


## Екатерина Киселева

РОссия-Воронеж!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## волгалана

Россия, Волгоград! Рада общению! )))

----------


## iileva

Привет всем! Я из Мегиона!

----------


## Людмила Горцуева

РОССИЯ, Алтайский край, г. Новоалтайск

----------


## Аночка

Всем привет! Я из Самары.

----------


## Tatjana Vorobev

Я ЖИВУ В БАВАРИИ,НА ГРАНИЦЕ АВСТРИИ

----------


## котомка

:069:  с приветом из Нижегородской области!

----------


## vereya76

Всем доброго времени суток. Новичок)) Московская область.

----------


## Катюша Наливайко

Вступаю в ряды!!! Г. Екатеринбург, УРАЛ!!  :Victory:

----------


## kiska8473

Россия - Ульяновск

----------


## liliya_1705

Россия Красноярск :Smile3:

----------


## КалинаМАЛИНА

славный город Кемерово.Живу тут всю свою жизнь!

----------


## Виктория Улыбка

Подмосковье. Климовск. Родом из карелии

----------


## Светлана_Левина

Всем большой привет!!! Я из Алматы, Казахстан!  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## Nadezhdastavskaya

Россия, Ульяновская область, село Белое Озеро

----------


## Лариса Имиджмейкер

Здравствуйте! :Aga: Ростов-на-Дону!

----------


## saund

Всем привет. Мой город - Москва!

----------


## larsen_68

Всем привет!

----------


## Dgakonda

всем привет.я из Мирного)

----------


## Ирина Валериевна

Украина Запорожье приветствую всех!

----------


## swirelka

Россия

----------


## swirelka

Ханты-мансийский автономный округ, Нижневартовский район

----------


## Надежда289

Йошкар-Ола, Республика Марий Эл, Рада приветствовать!

----------


## yuzef

Одесса, Украина. Всем привет!

----------


## валиан

Беларусь, Витебская область. Всем добрый день!

----------


## Модестовна

Приветствую всех!! :Meeting: Казахстан,Карагандинская область

----------


## Мила 29

Всем привет)))))))))) Северодвинск Архангельская обл. :Yes4:

----------


## ПАРИЖ

Приветики. Усть-Каменогорск, Казахстан

----------


## Yuliya29

Россия, Ростовская область. Батайск.

----------


## Natalie Lysiuk

Україна- Львів)

----------


## pip

Россия, Московская область Талдомский район деревня Павловичи

----------


## Евгения Славянск

Россия, Краснодарский край, Славянск - на - Кубани вместе с вами. :Yahoo:

----------


## Илья Максимыч

Россия, Тверской край, Удомля к вам присоединилась.  :Victory:

----------


## Лариса1ЛМ

Россия - Челябинск

----------


## Кувшинка

Россия- Мурманск

----------


## Милитина

Вологда, посёлок Васильевское. Режиссёр массовых мероприятий. Руководитель любительского театра.

----------


## валерия галеева

Здравствуйте! Россия - Оренбург )

----------


## Katrina Kim

Ростовская область, поселок Красный

----------


## Згрук

Могилев, Беларусь

----------


## Птичка-невеличка

Всем форумчанам большой, большой ПРИВЕТ! Я из Тюменской области... г.Ялуторовск.

----------


## jasolnishko

Белоруссия, Витебская обл., г.Новополоцк

----------


## Татьяна Решетова

Россия.Аткарск. Саратовская область

----------


## nezabudka-8s

Тема трещит и лопается по швам! ))) Поэтому, закрываю… 

*Продолжение здесь.*
 Полетели...
[img]http://*********net/6645442.gif[/img]

----------

